# BANGKOK | Projects & Construction



## Jo

I don't know how to group them. Listing all projects is too overwhelming while the tallest projects deserves their own thread, which doesn't exist it seems except for this thread. So here's what's rising (and what will soon rise) within this segment.
Any construction updates might be deleted later since there's a separate forum for that.

Is this perhaps the #1 boomtown of SE Asia?

*Amanta Lumpini, 62+38 Storey-211.6 M : Rama IV*

















So this one would be slightly out of the limits for the thread.

*Ratchada Towers, 60+54 Storey : Ratchada*








(it's possibly 55 + 49 storeys)
construction:










*103 RESIDENCE, 72+53+53 Storey : Sukhumvit-103*

Name : 103 Residence
Location : Sukhumvit 103
Developer : TCCCL 4 Limited
Project Description : 72 Storey Condominium Tower, Twin 53 Storey Serviced Apartment Towers
Expected Launch : The Middle of 2007

No rendering


*The Issara Ladprao, 51 Storey : Laoprao*

Project Name: The Issara Ladprao
Owner: C.I.N. ESTATE CO., LTD.
Type Condominium 1 building, 51 stories 539 units

Location: Ladprao Road between Ladprao Soi 12 and Ladprao Soi 14, opposite to Carrefour supermarket, and 300-meter distance from MRT-Ladprao Station
Land Area: 4-3-59 rai
Saleable Area: 32,700 sq.m.
Facilities: Swimming pool, exercise room, 24-hour security guard
Construction Start Approximately August 2007 and Car Parking More than 70% of total amount of residential units
Completion Fourth Quarter 2010











*Centrepoint Ratchdamri, 50 Storey-197 M : Ratchadamri*









construction:










*The Grand Setthiwan 2, 40+25 Storey : Sukhumvit-24*

Developer : Setthiwan Realty
Location : Sukhumvit 24, Between The Grand Sretthiwan and President Park
Storey : 40 and 25
Tower (s) : 2
Usage : Serviced Apartment
Finish : Begining of 2007











*The Emporio Place, 42+36+21 Storey : Sukhumvit-24*

Name : The Emporio Place
Developer : TCCAPITALAND
Location : Sukhumvit 24
Architects : A49 Limited 
Description : 3 Highrises, 42, 36 and 21 Storey
Launch : March 16, 2006
Construction starts : May 2006
Construction finish : July 2009



















*The Athenee Residence , 40 Storey : Wireless Road*


















Almost topped out now


*Central World Hotel, 57 Storey : Ratchaprasong*









construction:










*Athenee Place, 41 Storey : Wireless Road*

Name : Athenee Place
Project Description : 41 Storey Office Tower
Architect : A49 Limited
Start : 2006
Finish : 2007
Developer : TCCAPITALAND
Location : Wireless Road (Between The Athenee Residence and The Hotel Plaza Athenee)











*Jamjuree Square, 43+27 Storey : Rama IV*


















construction: http://static.flickr.com/114/296444392_ca98088193_o.jpg


*The Regent Bangkok & Regent Residence, 48+35 Storey : Sukhumvit*











*The Sukhothai Residence, 57+51 Storey : Sathorn*











*One Sathorn Square, 40+40 Storey-191 M : Sathorn*

Name : One Sathorn Square
Location : North Sathorn Road, Chongnondsee Intersection : Former Russian Embassy
Developer : North Sathorn Realty (Golden Land PLC)
Project Description : 40 Storey Office Tower with retail podium and a 40 Storey 5 Star Serviced Apartment Tower
Architects : Palmer & Turner (Thailand) Ltd
Structural Engineer : Palmer & Turner (Thailand) Ltd
Machanical Engineer : Palmer & Turner (Thailand) Ltd
Construction Start : The End of 2006
Construction Finishes : The End of 2009










More coming... hold your horses


----------



## Jo

*The River, 73+43 Storey-265.59 M : Riverside*

Name : The River
Location : Riverside, next to The Peninsular, opporside the Shangri-La and The Oriental
Developer : Takson Hotel Holdings,Raimonland Development Limited+JP Morgan (Singapore) Limited
Project Description : 73 Storey Tower comprising 838 units of Condominium and Serviced Apartment+a 43 Storey Hotel Tower with a retail+parking podium.
Heights : Tower A : 265.59 Meters, Tower B : 151.75 Meters
Architect : HB DESIGN LIMITED
Project Approved : May 15, 2006
Expected Launch : December 2006
Construction Starts : Jaunary 2007
Construction Finishes : The end of 2010











*Villa Ratchatewi, 46 Storey : Phayathai*

My rendering of the earlier design









New design










*THAINOX Tower, 40 Storey : Sathorn*

Name : THAINOX Tower
Location : Narathiwas Road, Chongnondsri-Sathorn (Next to The Infinity"
Owner : Thai Nox Stainless Steel Public Company Limited
Project Description : A 48,000 Sq.M. Office Tower to house the company Headquarters and offering the rest 90% as a office rental space. The company is highly intend to use as much stainless steel as possible.
Construction Start : December 2006
Construction Finish : The End of 2009

No rendering yet


*Watermark Chaopraya River, 52+28 Storey : Riverside*









construction: 







(in the middle of the photo)


*The Perk (tentative name), 42 Storey : Sukhumvit-55*

Name : The Vogue @ Thonglor
Location : Sukhumvit 55, Thonglor-Former On-Hold RS Tower
Developer : Asian Property Development Limited
Project Description : 42 Storey Condominium Tower with Retail & Office usage podium.
Expected Launch : September 2006
Construction Start : August 2006
Construction Finishes : October 2007











*Metro Sathorn Tower, 53 Storey-236 M : Sathorn*

Name : Metro Sathorn Tower
Location : South Sathorn Road next to UOB Tower (Robot Building) infront of St. Loius Grand Terrace
Developer : Metro Star Property Development PCL
Project Description : 53 Storey Tower comprising Office Rental, Serviced Apartment and retail propose with total built-up area of 43,588 Sq.m.
Construction Start : August 2006
Construction Finishes : September 2009


* The Infinity-Sathorn Square, 40 Storey : Sathorn*










construction











*The Column, 42+10 Storey : Sukhumvit-Asoke*










construction (to the left, from the rear):










*The Empire Place, 45 Storey : Sathorn*

Name : Empire Place
Location : Narathiwas Soi 4 (behind Empire Tower)
Developer : TCC Capital Land
Lauch : December 2005
Finish : 2007


----------



## Jo

*Evolution on the Park, 45 Storey : Central Lumpini*
By Foster Partners Architects

Name : Evolution on The Park
Location : Sarasin Road Next to Bangkok Cable II Building Lumpinipark.
Project Description : 45 Storey 6-Star Condominium Tower witx[ total built-up area of 60,000 SQ.M.
Expected Launch : March 2007



























*The Royal Ratchadamri/Ritz Carlton Hotel and Residence, 45+12 Storey : Ratchaprasong*



> It's being redesigned. The final revised design will be chosen at the begining of next year.
> 
> The competitors are:
> RGB Architects
> Palmer and Turners
> Casa (again)
> Architects 49
> Plan Associates.



*Hansa Residence, 45 Storey-193 M : Ratchadamri*











*Central Chitlom British Embassy, 85+46+39 Storey : Chitlom*

Name : Central Chitlom British Embassy (Tentative)
Location : Ploenchit Road, Former British Embassy
Developer : Central Pattana Limited
Project Keys : 85 Storey Office Tower ("Bangkok"'s new tallest when completed), 46 Hotel and 39 Storey Serviced Apartment Tower on a 10 Storey Retail Mall managed by Central Group.
Architects : (on going compettition, Tandem Architects+BBG-BBGM+Woha Designs, A49 Limited, Palmer and Turners Limited)
Construction Starts : Early 2007
Construction Finishes : The end of 2010

It might be downscaled.. let's see.


*159 Ratchadamri Road, 45 Storey : Ratchadamri*

Name : 159 Ratchadamri Road (Tentative)
Location : 159 Ratcahdamri Road (Replacing Ratchadamri Mansion, Toyota Ratchadamri and Former JETRO Building)
Project Description : 45 Storey Residential Apartment Tower
Project Ower : Crown Property Bureau
Demolition Start : Feb 2006
Construction Start : August 2006
Construction finishs : October 2009











*UBC III Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*

Name : United Business Center III (UBC III)
Location : Sukhumvit Soi 35
Description: 48 Storey Office Tower
Developer : United Business Center Limited
Architect : Designs 103 International
Construction Starts : 2007
Construction Finishes : 2009











*Sri Ayudhaya Commercial Complex, 45+38 Storey : SriAyudhaya*











*The Regency, 52+52+32+32 Storey : Ratchada*

Name : The Regency Square
Location : Ratchada, MCOT interchange
Developer : Times Regency Limited
Architect : DiMarzio Kato Architects
Project Description : 2 of 52 Storey Condominium and serviced Apartment, 2 of 32 Storey Condominium and Serviced Apartment with a 7 Storey retail podium.
Construction starts : The end of 2006
Construction Finishes : The end of 2009



























*THE PANO, 57 Storey-219 M : Rama III*



























*L&H Sukhumvit 19, 42+36 Storey-166M : Sukhumvit-Asoke*

My renderings of the taller tower, the real renderings are not official yet:


















*The Ideal24, 41 Storey : Sukhumvit-24*

Name : The Conclave (Tentative Name)
Location : Sukhumvit Soi 24 (Next to The Emporio Place and Opporsite The 340 keys Hotel)
Owner : Benja Garden Co,.Ltd
Project Desccription : 41 Storey Apartment Tower
Construction Starts : March 2006
Construction Finishes : December 2008











*The Oceanos, 43+42 Storey : Rama III*

Name : The Oceanos (Tentative)
Location : Rama III Road (It's a residential part of the Ocean Insurance Towers project)
Project description : 42 and 43 Storey Condominium Towers part of the Mix-use complex master plan which include The Ocean Insurance Towers
Developer : Ocean Properties
Architect : Poomiwudht Co., Ltd.
Launching : Mid 2006
Construction Starts : August 2006
Construction finishes : January 2009











*Millennium Residence, 53+53+51+51 Storey : Sukhumvit-18*

Name : Millennium Residence
Location : Sukhumvit Soi 18
Developer : City Development Limited (CDL), Singapore
Architect : ATKINS design
Project Description : 4 of 50+ Storey Residential Towers,450 Units in total
Expected launch : May 2006
Construction Starts : July 2006
Construction Finishes : Mid 2009 (4 towers)


----------



## pedang

Nice update. The River -269M, should be a new benchmark for a new Bangkok's Highrise projects


----------



## ZZ-II

WOW, :eek2:. thank you for the update, it's unbeliveable how many skyscrapers are rising in that city.


----------



## Erebus555

I love One Sathorn Square. The top looks so elegant. The other projects are great. Bangkok is really a dark horse.


----------



## TopperCity

Incredible update!!! surely one exciting city on earth!

Thanks a bunch Jo.


----------



## el palmesano

wooooooooow great projecys


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

Great update Jo!


----------



## indistad

wonderful designs.... I don't think any other Southeast Asian capitals can match Bangkok for a long time to come..


----------



## lpioe

Wow, didn't know Bangkok has so many tall towers u/c 
Some of them are real highlights. 


My favourites are:

- Central World Hotelhe 
- Regent Bangkok & Regent Residence
- One Sathorn Square
- The River


----------



## six453

do you have more details on The Pano by WOHA? seems an excellent design. what about The Met? is it u/c already? do you have more details on it as well?

thanks!


----------



## Chad

*The Pano









The Met*(the 3 red crains)


----------



## Mosaic

interesting thread, thanks a lot, JO. Bangkok is indeed booming and dynamic.


----------



## Brendan

I like some of these buildings.


----------



## Jo

six453 said:


> do you have more details on The Pano by WOHA? seems an excellent design. what about The Met? is it u/c already? do you have more details on it as well?
> 
> thanks!


Here are some renderings of The Met. It's supposed to be 69 storeys / 228m.































































The construction thread

I like WOHA


----------



## TopperCity

I like the MET building a great deal.

maybe it's the moss strip..


----------



## Xephiroth

Many nice projects. Thanks for your contribution for both Jo and Chad.


----------



## alsen

Jo said:


> *The River, 73+43 Storey-265.59 M : Riverside*
> 
> Name : The River
> Location : Riverside, next to The Peninsular, opporside the Shangri-La and The Oriental
> Developer : Takson Hotel Holdings,Raimonland Development Limited+JP Morgan (Singapore) Limited
> Project Description : 73 Storey Tower comprising 838 units of Condominium and Serviced Apartment+a 43 Storey Hotel Tower with a retail+parking podium.
> Heights : Tower A : 265.59 Meters, Tower B : 151.75 Meters
> Architect : HB DESIGN LIMITED
> Project Approved : May 15, 2006
> Expected Launch : December 2006
> Construction Starts : Jaunary 2007
> Construction Finishes : The end of 2010


i like this project ^^


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen

Some projects are really beautifull! Thanks for giving this overview!


----------



## ZZ-II

thank a lot for the big update mosaic!!


----------



## Mosaic

*Centrepoint Ratchdamri, 50 Storey-197 M : Ratchadamri*

*Dec 25, 2006:*

*Level 49:*


----------



## Mosaic

ZZ-II said:


> thank a lot for the big update mosaic!!


oh! you're welcome.


----------



## Mosaic

*The Grand Setthiwan 2, 40+25 Storey : Sukhumvit-24*

*Jan 23, 2007:*

left one









in the middle.


----------



## Mosaic

*Jamjuree Square, 43+27 Storey : Rama IV*

*Jan 23, 2007:*


----------



## Mosaic

*The Regent Bangkok & Regent Residence, 48+35 Storey : Sukhumvit*

*Jan 23, 2007:*


----------



## Orienthai

Chad said:


> THE MET, 69 Storey-228 M : Sathorn


Baan Rajprasong, 34 Storey : Ratchadamri 


































Name : Amanta Lumpini Condominium
Location : Rama IV Road
Developer : Narai Property Limited
Architect : Tandem Designs Limited
Project Description : 61 and 38 Storey Condominium Tower with total height of 211.6 Meters over Looking Lumpini park and Lake Ratchada, with total units of 487 units.


----------



## ncon

^^ i like most of the projects


----------



## Orienthai

*Central World Hotel, 57 Storey*


----------



## Orienthai

*The Empire Place, 45 Storey : Sathorn*


----------



## ZZ-II

that city is breathtaking....so many skyscraperprojects, it'll get one of the best skylines in the world i think


----------



## QatPhils

probably yes...amazing to see that so many buildings in bangkok are between 40 and 50 stories high.

But some buildings, on the looks on the render are quite small.


----------



## Mosaic

The Empire Place looks relly elegant!!


----------



## Gandhi

Nice Designs!!!!


Asia`s booming! kay:


----------



## Termsap

I hope we will get one of the best skyline in the world in the next ten years.
My favorite building is the river>so cool


----------



## Termsap

I love bangkok and Thailand, my homeland.


----------



## Sir P von

some of the projects are quite nice. especially amanta lumphini looks cool. not sure about the met though. it looks kind of scary with all those plants. it reminds me of those pods from invasion of the body snatchers! the penthouse looks nice enough for me though :dance2: 

as for the skyline. in my opinion bangkok doesn't really have a skyline like other major cities do. it's more like a big web of highways and scattered highrises, which makes it more thrilling and surprising, because you find new towers everyday! however, it would be nice if bangkok would have a centre-piece skyline somewhere. my preference would be close to the sathorn area on the riverside. pretty much where the state tower's little unfinished brother is, but a little bit south of that. something like 5 200 m buildings and 3 of 300 plus one 400 + hehe. i know, i know, it sounds like too much to ask. but if you consider how much is going up in the city right now, it's not that crazy.. just concentrate construction in one area for a while.

the problem is, however, that most towers are residential buildings. and people like to live in the happening areas... as for business in bangkok: hopefully a future government will create a decent business environment so that siam can prosper once again, and we can watch more office buildings go up


----------



## pedang

wow :drool:


----------



## Chilled

It's great!kay:


----------



## Chilled

pedang said:


> wow :drool:


this is character a malasian or you?hno:


----------



## Chad

42 Storey 202 M, *L&H Sukhumvit*


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

^^ OMG!! L&H is very modern


----------



## Orienthai

*THE MET , 69 Storey.*


----------



## Orienthai

*New's Projact Sathorn & Silom Rd.*

New's Projact Sathorn & Silom Rd.










^^ Finish 2008-2010.

-THE MET, 69 Storey-228 M : Sathorn

-One Sathorn Square, 40+40 Storey-191 M : Sathorn

-The River, 73+43 Storey-265.59 M : Riverside 

-Watermark Chaopraya River, 52+28 Storey : Riverside

-THAINOX Tower, 40 Storey : Sathorn 

-The Infinity-Sathorn Square, 40 Storey : Sathorn 

-Metro Sathorn Tower, 53 Storey-236 M : Sathorn 

-Sathorn Terrace, 34 Storey : Sathorn 

-The Empire Place, 45 Storey : Sathorn

-Jamjuree Square, 43+27 Storey : Rama IV


----------



## ZZ-II

"The Met" looks like an smaller version of "The Index" in Dubai ^^


----------



## satit28

i know.........but who cares cos it rocks..........!!!


----------



## FrancisXavier

wow! those projects will drastically change BKK's skyline..


----------



## Orienthai

*New's Project Chitlom & Ratchadamri Rd.*

New's Project Chitlom & Ratchadamri Rd.










^^ Finish 2008-2010.

- Central Chitlom British Embassy, 85+46+39 Storey : Chitlom

- Central world hotel 57 storey 

- Hansa Residence, 45 Storey-193 M : Ratchadamri

- The Royal Ratchadamri/Ritz Carlton Hotel and Residence, 45+12 Storey : Ratchaprasong

- 159 Ratchadamri Road, 45 Storey : Ratchadamri

- Athenee Place, 41 Storey : Wireless Road 

- The Athenee Residence , 40 Storey : Wireless Road 

- Centrepoint Central Park, 39 Storey-158M : Langsuan

- [email protected], 38 Storey : Chitlom

- The Royal Crown, 37 Storey : Ratchadamri 

- The Park Residence, 35+28 Storey : Chitlom 

- The Manhattan, 35 Storey : Chitlom 

- Royal Maneeya Tower, 35 Storey : Ploenchit 

- Baan Rajprasong, 34 Storey : Ratchadamri 

- Centrepoint Ratchdamri, 50 Storey-197 M : Ratchadamri 

- Le Pied A Terre, 34 Storey : Langsuan

- Evolution on the park, 45 Storey : Langsuan


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for these great renders. The Satorn and Sukhumvit skylines will look really amazing in a couple of years.


----------



## ZZ-II

satit28 said:


> i know.........but who cares cos it rocks..........!!!


think it looks great, also when it's a half replica


----------



## Mosaic

*The Regent Bangkok & Regent Residence, 48+35 Storey : Sukhumvit*


*Feb 10, 2007: Level 20*


----------



## Mosaic

*The Grand Setthiwan 2, 40+25 Storey : Sukhumvit-24*


*Feb 10, 2007:*


----------



## Orienthai

*Photo : Palm-Bangkok / Chad*

Central world hotel 57 storey


----------



## Mosaic

*The Regent Bangkok & Regent Residence, 48+35 Storey : Sukhumvit*


*Feb 17, 2007: Level 22*


----------



## Mosaic

*The Infinity-Sathorn Square, 40 Storey : Sathorn*


*Feb 17, 2007:Level 32*


----------



## Jo

Another one of The Infinity (left side of the picture)


----------



## Mosaic

^^^great shot, Jo.....that one has 8 more floors to go as of Feb 17, 2007.


----------



## allan_dude

wow amazing projects! I love the design of "THE MET". For sure once completed that'll win "green architecture award!!


----------



## Mosaic

*Centrepoint Ratchdamri, 50 Storey-197 M : Ratchadamri*


*Feb 20, 2007:*


----------



## Mosaic

*Central World Hotel, 57 Storey : Ratchaprasong*


*Feb 20, 2007:Level 51*


----------



## ZZ-II

Jo said:


> Another one of The Infinity (left side of the picture)


have the feeling that city will look like a 2nd NY in the next 20 years


----------



## european

No maybe in next 5-8 years. NY aint all that now fam.


----------



## mtt16

Thanks for update :bow:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Wish there were more that actually stood out


----------



## Elmo

I was in Bangkok 6 weeks and 2 weeks ago and stayed there (Khao San Rd. like every backpacktourist ) about one week in total and fell in love with the city. Such a diversity and extremes. You have the shiny highrises with right next to it the slums. The elevated highways and Skytrains that cut trough the city. The irritating tuc tuc drivers (10 baht, one hour, big Buddha, pingpongshow, cheap cheap!). The nice and friendly people. The good nightlife. Cheap and good food everywhere. The big river. Siam Square. Lumphinipark. The impressive skyline. The lack of roadrules. The monks on the streets at 6 am. The adoration of the king everywhere (this year he is in power for the 60th year and they show it EVERYWHERE!!). And last but not least: the beautifull girls!! (Watch out for the ladyboys) 

I will go to Bangkok (and Vietnam & Laos) at the end of this year again.


----------



## TopperCity

^^ Show us some pictures when you go there next time then.


----------



## Mosaic

*The Regent Bangkok & Regent Residence, 48+35 Storey : Sukhumvit*


*Mar 10, 2007*


----------



## Mosaic

*Central World Hotel, 57 Storey : Ratchaprasong*


*Mar 11, 2007:*


----------



## Mosaic

*The Infinity-Sathorn Square, 40 Storey : Sathorn*


*Mar 11, 2007:*


----------



## Mosaic

*The Grand Setthiwan 2, 40+25 Storey : Sukhumvit-24* on the right

*The Ideal24, 41 Storey : Sukhumvit-24* in the middle

*Mar 10, 2007:*


----------



## Mosaic

*Jamjuree Square, 43+27 Storey : Rama IV*


*Mar 11, 2007:*


----------



## Orienthai

*Photo : Mosaic , Chad , barth , LionKing*

One Sathorn Square, 40+40 Storey



















The Infinity-Sathorn Square, 40 Storey 










The River, 73+43 Storey-265.59 M : Riverside 





































Central World Hotel, 57 Storey : Ratchaprasong 



















Ratchada Towers, 60+54 Storey : Ratchada 










The Ideal24, 41 Storey : Sukhumvit



















Millennium Residence, 53+53+51+51 Storey : Sukhumvit


----------



## Mosaic

^^Orienthai, there are some pics that are the latest update from Thai forum please bring them in as some of what you have posted here are not the latest update collections yet.


----------



## Mosaic

*The Grand Setthiwan 2, 40+25 Storey : Sukhumvit-24 on the right

The Ideal24, 41 Storey : Sukhumvit-24 in the middle

Mar 21, 2007:*


----------



## Mosaic

*Central World Hotel, 57 Storey : Ratchaprasong


Mar 21, 2007:*


----------



## Mosaic

*The Regent Bangkok & Regent Residence, 48+35 Storey : Sukhumvit


Mar 21, 2007*


----------



## Mosaic

*Centrepoint Ratchdamri, 50 Storey-197 M : Ratchadamri


Mar 21, 2007:*


----------



## Mosaic

*Athenee Place, 41 storey


Mar 21, 2007:*


----------



## ThaiSiamese

ZZ-II said:


> have the feeling that city will look like a 2nd NY in the next 20 years


I hope so.


----------



## ZZ-II

much city's (especially Asian ) will look like NY in 20 years i think 

Skyscrapers are the Future ^^


----------



## Pas

nice update mosaic. thanks


----------



## dida888

How about the progress of Makkasan complex and Klongteoy's territory development. Abandone project or keep going construction.

Thanks


----------



## Mosaic

*The Regent Bangkok & Regent Residence, 48+35 Storey : Sukhumvit


April 4, 2007*


----------



## Mosaic

*Jamjuree Square, 43+27 Storey : Rama IV


April 4, 2007:*


----------



## Orienthai

barth said:


> Monday 16th of april, 2007
> 
> This one gave me a hard time but it turns out to be pretty good. :lol:


Thank barth.


----------



## ZZ-II

, wow gigantic skyline


----------



## aranetacoliseum

yes it is!! 

but bangkok needs more glassy towers.....


----------



## Bitxofo

Very nice skyline!
kay:


----------



## Orienthai

*Bangkok's New Project*

Ploenchit Station Development, 73+30+29 Storey : Ploenchit 

Name : Ploenchit Station Development
Location : Ploenchit Road, Ploenchit Station
Developer : OISHI Group
Architects : Tandem Architects
Project Description : Phase 1 comprising 73 Storey Residential Tower, Floor1-40;5 Star Condominiums, Floor41-57;6 Star Condominiums, Floor58-73; penhouses and presidentials. and 29 Storey 5 Star Hotel+Serviced Residence and a retail podium with a wedding complex facing Ploenchit Road.
Phase II is a pure Condominium tower which located on the back of the complex.
Construction start : expected 4th Quarter of 2007























































Link : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=469312


----------



## ZZ-II

i would say the tallest of the complex could be a supertall, i really hope it


----------



## AM Putra

I like the Ploenchit Station Development.


----------



## Orienthai

*Athenee Place, 41 Storey : Wireless Road*

by:Mosaic 

















by:corkscrew


----------



## Orienthai

The Issara Ladprao, 51 Storey 

Project Name The Issara Ladprao

Owner C.I.N. ESTATE CO., LTD.

Type Condominium 1 building, 51 stories 539 units

Location Ladprao Road between Ladprao Soi 12 and Ladprao Soi 14,
Opposite to Carrefour supermarket, and 300-meter distance from MRT- 
Ladprao Station

Land Area 4-3-59 rai

Saleable Area 32,700 sq.m.

Facilities Swimming pool, exercise room, 24-hour security guard
Construction Start Approximately August 2007 and Car Parking More than 70% of total amount of residential units

Completion Fourth Quarter 2010

Old Design.









New Design.

















link : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413426


----------



## paw25694

WOW Bangkok..


----------



## allan_dude

^^ Awesome projects!


----------



## Orienthai

*09/07/2007*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=195791


----------



## Orienthai

*Watermark Chaopraya River, 52+28 Storey : Residential*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=116333


----------



## Orienthai

*Cyber world Tower, 60+54 Storey : Office*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=247215


----------



## Orienthai

*Sofitel Sukhumvit, 33 Storey : Hotel*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=67018


----------



## Orienthai

*The Infinity-Sathorn 40 Storey : Residential*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=132799


----------



## Jo

A few additional projects which I think hasn't been mentioned in this thread before, maybe with the exception of The Sukhothai Residences


*IDEO Q Phayathai, 38 Storey*

Launch date: November 2007












*The Sukhothai Residences, 47 Storey* (possibly a few storeys shorter)












*Veranda Hotel Bangkok, 32 Storey*

The site has recently been cleared. Construction starts early 2008












*39 by Sansiri, 32 Storey*

Launch date: November 2007












*aloft Hotel, 31 Storey*

Expected completion in 2010












*Renaissance Hotel & Marriott Executive Apartment, 39 Storey*



Chad said:


> Construction set to commence by this December




*Bliss Hotel on the Park, 28 Storey*

Construction period: December 2006 - May 2008












*Bliss Hotel RuamRuedee, 25 Storey*

Construction period: Jan 2006 - March 2008










Construction update : September 23rd 2007, by Chad











*INTRO, 36 Storey*

Launch date: October 2007












*The Hamilton, 35+29 Storey*












*A Clearwater, 23+23+23+23 Storey*

Expected Launch : February 2008












*The Ritz, 26 Storey*

Launch date: October 2007












*LOT L, 30 Storey*

Construction starts in January 2008












*Diamond Ratchada Condominium, 36 Storey*

Launched in September 2007


----------



## lumpia

^^ great projects! altho i think the Phayathai and Sukhothai designs are abit grim and concrete-like imo.. i love the veranda hotel design! so out there!!


----------



## dida888

really greating projects. I really like them all


----------



## StevenW

So many projects!! :yes: Very cool!


----------



## ZZ-II

bangkok gets so unbelievable much new skyscrapers


----------



## Kailyas

Wow. many new projects.


----------



## Ten

some more projects, from khun CHAD


The Circle, 44 and 31 floor













Boulevard, 40 and 36 floor













V44, 44 floor


----------



## Pas

construction update by various forummers

*Centra Grand Hotel - 57 storeys*










update by Palm-Bangkok



















*The MET - 69 storeys*










update by Pop










*Interchange 21 - 36 storeys*










update by Chad









*The River - 73 + 43 storeys*
last update Nov 07




























*The Pano - 57 storeys*


----------



## Pas

site clearance is now underway for this project.. the *Wireless Common*










also.. *Bangkok Art & Culture Centre*
photo by archstudent


----------



## hetfield85

Nice designs. Love it! :cheers:


----------



## BKKinTO

There are so many projects completed now. Any updates?


----------



## Jo

*Interchange 21*








update by SanMiguel









by DD2020

*The Empire Place* to the left and *The MET* a little closer.








By Rolandito, Flickr. I admit I just wanted to show a nice skyline view here 

*The Pano*, 2008-03-03

















Low rise zone : under construction of basement-retaining walls and columns under ground floor









Tower zone : 23rd floor structure was completed for wing C and F, erection of floor-formwork and rebar-fabrication for column on 24th floor


----------



## mtt16

a lot of stunning projects here in BKK


----------



## Ten

projects update from thai forum

Centara grand hotel, 57 storeys


KENDO said:


>



Millennium Residence, 53+53+51+51 Storey


KENDO said:


> 20/09/08





pop said:


> August 31, 2008



National Energy Complex, 38+25 Storey


barth said:


> Pictures taken from various locations over the last 4 days...



THE PANO, 57 Storey-219 M


pktown said:


> from Flickr, *By Hartfried Schmid*
> ---------------------------------------




Cyber world Tower, 60+54 Storey


pon said:


> Mar.30 2008


----------



## Jo

Some of the new ones..


Chad said:


> *Name : Holiday Inn Siam Bangkok*
> *Location :* Rama I Road, opposite National Stadium
> *Project Owner :* Amburaya Resort
> *Project Description :* 30 Storey Hotel Tower
> *Construction Finish :* 2010





Chad said:


> *Name : Saladaeng Residence*
> *Location :* Saladaeng, next to TISCO tower Sathorn
> *Developer :* Cinkara Limited
> *Project Description :* 28 Storey Condominium Tower
> *Expected Launch :* October 2007


*Ideo Bluecove Sukhumvit, 18+15 Storey : Sukhumvit*











*IVY Thonglor, 30 Storey : Sukhumvit-55*











*IDEO Verve, 35 Storey : Ratchaprarop*











*IDEO Verve, 33 Storey : Sukhumvit-81*










Sales office:


KENDO said:


> 20-9-08


News and renderings submitted by Chad


----------



## dida888

those projects put Bangkok into huge city. it's dazzliing city when the dark comes. I belive that if The Makkasan complex emerges in the next year,...Bangkok must be greater


----------



## marginine

http://portal.rotfaithai.com/module...opic&t=2654&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=48


----------



## Ruso141

amazing,,, interesting proyects


----------



## napoleon

New National Government Complex : 950,000 Sq.M.


----------



## napoleon

Bangkok Metropolitan Government Towers, 37+27+27 Storey


QUOTE=barth



QUOTE=pktown 11-03-2009


----------



## yangkhm

Yes, I think so.


----------



## knrOctober

Sathorn Square and W hotel



cHemon said:


> *Friday, June 25, 2010 *





cHemon said:


> ยังไม่ได้ทำอะไรกับบ้านเก่า


----------



## knrOctober

cHemon said:


> หมดแล้วครับ


Credit Pic Khun cHemon


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Those last shots ( of that building ) were pretty nice


----------



## atom

Chewathai Ramkamhaeng, 38 Storey : Ramkamhaeng 









The Key, 21+21 Storey : Nonthaburi









The Crest, 31 Storey : Paholyothin 









Blocs 77, 30 Storey : Sukhumvit 77 









ABSTRACTS, 35+35+35 Storey : Paholyothin









Suan Lum Night Bazaar Ratchada, 32+25+25+18 Storey : Ratchada









My [email protected], 30 Storey : Riverside-Kiak Kai









Hotel Indigo, 26 Storey : Wireless Road









The Trust Residence, 30 Storey : Pinklao 








Pics by Chad

ASTRO, 35 Storey : Nonthaburi 








www.kobkid.com

New National Parliament Complex

















More updated projects
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=329


----------



## atom

Chatuchak Urban Developments



























Rama 3 Urban Redevelopments

















Credit to napoleon and Chad


----------



## atom

FUSE mubius, 32+30+12 Storey : Ramkamhaeng


















EQUINOX, 42+30 Storey : Northern Corridor









Vantage, 32 Storey : Northern Corridor 














Novotel Ploenchit, 27 Storey : Ploenchit


















Central Plaza Rama 9, 28 Storey : Rama IX (Rama 9 Square Phase 2) 











Chad said:


> ^^ Those are all outdated, early staged renderings krub.
> 
> Here is the final design., which ofcourse been posted many many times.






ChAiNaRaI said:


> มีเงากระจกหน่อยนะครับไม่กล้าเปิดกระจกบานใหญ่มากกลัวหล่นลงไป
> 
> เท่าที่ดูอาทิตย์นี้เหมือนกำลังเตรียมจะเทพื้นชั้นแรกแล้วครับ


The Seed Mingle, 33 Storey : Sathorn









The Lighthouse, 30 Storey : Sathorn-Taksin

















Credit to Chad, corkscrew, jarcje and ChAiNaRaI


----------



## atom

Renaissance Hotel & Marriott Executive Apartment, 39 Storey : Sukhumvit 57 


Chad said:


>


Central World, reopen next month!!!


















Paradise Park Srinakarin Just opened


napoleon said:


> Web Site
> 
> http://www.paradisepark.co.th/


IKEA Mega Bangna - IKEA Asia’s Largest Complex Open next year


napoleon said:


> Source by Siam Future Development


New Central Plaza Ladprao due to open next year


Vaios049 said:


> *เหมือนจะยังไม่เคยเห็นโพสต์นะครับ ถ้าเห็นแล้วต้องขออภัยด้วย*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> จาก เว็บไซต์ประชาธุรกิจออนไลน์


Credit: jarcje


----------



## atom

The Parco, 28 Storey : Rama IV


Chad said:


>


IDEO Q Phayathai, 38 Storey : Phayathai 


Chad said:


> *RENDERING :*





ThirskUK said:


> Taken today


Terminal 21, 42 Storey-202M : Sukhumvit-Asoke


lxhipster said:


>





Chad said:


> *Aug 8, 2010 :*


Wyne Sukhumvit, 31 Storey : Sukhumvit 


Chad said:


> Red turns out great!


The Address Asoke, 44 Storey : Asoke 


bantuekheum said:


>





Chad said:


>


----------



## atom

M. Sathorn Mode Hotel, 40 Storey : Sathorn









Four Points by Sheraton, 33 Storey : Sathorn 


Chad said:


> Lighting design





Daone said:


>


Saladaeng Residence, 28 Storey : Sathorn 


Chad said:


>





bantuekheum said:


> http://www.saladaengresidences.com/news-detail.rhtml?newsid=43
> 
> *July Construction Update*
> •Building slab work has progressed up to 25th floor (top floor)
> •Curtain wall has reached up to 15th floor on the front side (Saladaeng) and up to 14th floor on the back side (Sathorn)
> •The project’s drive way has been completed by 50% and works on ramp to basement parking have been 100% completed
> •Installation of ceiling frame is now up to 12th floor
> •Solid wall rendering has reached 14-16th floors
> •M&E works have progressed up to 20th floor
> •Solid wall column has been installed up to 21st floor
> •All structural works on Penthouse unit on 24th floor have completed


The River, 73+43 Storey-265.59 M : Riverside


Daone said:


> เอามาฝากนานๆไปที ถ่ายจากเรือด่วนครับ อิอิ


----------



## atom

*Keyne, 28 Storey : Sukhumvit* - Sold out


Chad said:


>


*THRU Thonglor, 33 Storey: New Petchburi* 


Chad said:


> They Changed the design a bit.





Olabil said:


> Construction has started for THRU Thonglor, prices start at 2.2m baht.
> 
> Update from www.thruthonglorcondo.com


*St. Regis Hotel & Residences, 50 Storey : Ratchadamri* - Top out


Speed said:


> back of St Regis penthouses kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> *185 Rajadamri, 36 Storey : Ratchadamri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chad
> 
> *MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 75+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn * - Construction start Q4
> 
> 
> Imperfect Ending said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if these pictures have been posted yet
> Credit : http://www.rcr-bangkok.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M Silom, 53 Storey : Silom*
> 
> 
> Chad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samson1475 said:
> 
> 
> 
> look cool..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## atom

*UBC III Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit *


Chad said:


>


*The Oriental Residences, 33 Storey : Wireless Road* 


johnnytwebb said:


> Check out the new Facebook page for this place - it look like it's going to be awesome!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bangkok-Thailand/Oriental-Residence/128965117144718?v=wall&__a=6&#!/pages/Bangkok-Thailand/Oriental-Residence/128965117144718





Speed said:


> Oriental Residences on Wireless is coming up fast kay:


*Villa Asoke, 45 Storey : Asoke*


Chad said:


> *“Villa Asoke” draws hot response 70% sold within a day*


----------



## atom

*Sense Paholyothin, 24 Storey : Paholyothin*


Chad said:


>


*ICON, 40+40 Storey : Petchburi*


Chad said:


> This is the old design, the new one looks more decent with different facade but proportion still the same.


*The Issara Ladprao, 51 Storey : Ladprao
*


Chad said:


> From their new website, looks cool


----------



## yangkhm

wow..so many rendering buildings ...


----------



## atom

*BANG SUE Grand Station*


trewut said:


> ภาพจากสนข.ชุดนี้ชัดดี


*M Phayathai, 35 Storey : Phayathai*


samson1475 said:


> รูป k.Haukom ไม่ขึ้น
> 
> เอามาลงอีกที





samson1475 said:


> Roof Top View
> 
> North
> 
> 
> South
> 
> 
> East
> 
> 
> West


*Langham Hotel & Residences, 40 Storey : Sukhumvit-Nana*


Chad said:


>


*The Address Sathorn-Charoenkrung, 48+42 Storey : Sathorn*


















*The Breeze, 44 Storey : Riverside*


Chad said:


>


----------



## atom

*Construction Progress Overview*


ArkinMourad said:


> from Srinakarindra side


*SARL - Fully Operate Today*


zhorng said:


> ขยายๆๆๆ


----------



## atom

*RHYTHM Pahol-Ari, 54 Storey : Paholyothin*


Chad said:


>


*Rhythm Sukhumvit 50, 40 Storey : Sukhumvit* 


Chad said:


>


*Rhythm Sathorn, 44+38 Storey : Sathorn*
abc

*Wyne Sukhumvit, 31 Storey : Sukhumvit*


samson1475 said:


> FROM PANTIP
> 
> 
> http://www.pantip.com/cafe/home/topic/R9453141/R9453141.html


*VERTIQ, 24 Storey : Rama IV*


Chad said:


>


*The President, 20 Storey : Sukhumvit-81 *


Chad said:


>


*The Bloom, 24 Storey : Sukhumvit 71*


Chad said:


> I think it opens for booking now at Siam Paragon


----------



## atom

*Capella Hotel and Residences+Jumeirah Hotel and Residence, 64+45 Storey : Riverside* 


Chad said:


> *Jumeirah to manage 5-star hotel in Bangkok*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumeirah Group, the Dubai-based luxury hospitality company and a member of Dubai Holding, has been appointed by Country Group (Thailand) to manage a luxury hotel in the heart of Bangkok. The management agreement was signed by Mr. Gerald Lawless, Executive Chairman of Jumeirah Group and Mr. Ben Taechaubol, Managing Director of Country Group, at a ceremony held recently in Bangkok.
> 
> The 305-room, five-star luxury Jumeirah Bangkok will have a prime location on the legendary Chao Phraya River, close to the Sathorn Bridge and Bangkok's Central Business District. With its 200-metre water frontage, the urban resort will be easily accessible from the expressway or by boat through in-house docking stations. The hotel is designed to offer a peaceful environment for business and leisure travelers in the middle of bustling Bangkok.
> 
> The concept for Jumeirah Bangkok was developed by the architectural firm Hamiltons International from Singapore in conjunction with UK-based interior design firm United Designs. The luxury hotel will form the iconic centerpiece of a mixed-use development that integrates international and local Thai styles.
> 
> Set to open in 2014, Jumeirah Bangkok offers stunning river views, a signature Talise spa, signature F&B outlets, retail units, an art gallery and a banquet & conference centre at the heart of which is a 1200m² ballroom looking out onto an array of immaculately designed gardens.
> 
> Jumeirah Bangkok is the second management agreement signed by Jumeirah in Thailand, following the Jumeirah Private Island Phuket project agreed in 2008. This brings the total number of properties under development or in operation by Jumeirah globally to 41.


*The Seed ATOM, 38+22 Storey : Aree*


Chad said:


> *Renderings :*


*New Stock Exchange of Thailand, 37+25 Storey : Ratchada* 


Chad said:


> *Capital Market Center :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the New Stock Exchange of Thailand :*


*PYNE, 43 Storey : Ratchatewi *


Chad said:


> Website is up
> 
> http://www.sansiri.com/th/project/pyne/index.htm


----------



## atom

*Quattro, 36+29 Storey : Sukhumvit-55*


Chad said:


>





Olabil said:


> Update from July 2010
> 
> Building A
> - Flooring work has reached Floor 4B
> - Lift shaft construction has reached floors 5-6
> - ST-2 concrete wall construction on floors 5-6
> 
> Building B
> - Flooring work has reached 15th Floor
> - Lift shaft construction has reached floors 15-16
> - ST-1 concrete wall construction on floors 15-16
> - ST-2 concrete wall construction on floors 15-16


*Park Ventures+Hotel Okura, 33 Storey : Wireless Road*


Chad said:


>





corkscrew said:


> Growing:


*Jasmine City, 42 Storey : Rama IV*


Chad said:


> *Rendering :*





Chad said:


>


----------



## atom

*MRT Purple Line*


napoleon said:


> Bangsue to Bang Yai, 23 Kms





CNX_09 said:


> กรุงเทพ - นนทบุรี จากแยกวงศ์สว่างครับ เสาปูนมาแล้วหลายต้นทีเดียว
> 
> 
> 
> ไปเรื่อยๆ ถึงบางซ่อนครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> รูปสุดท้ายการรื้อถอนอาคารให้รถไฟชานเมืองที่บางซ่อนครับ


----------



## atom

*SRT Light Red Lines*


napoleon said:


> West Phase 2, Bang Sue to Taling Chan 15 Kms
> Pics by Napoleon, Skyscrpercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.railway.co.th/resultproject/project_redline.asp?redline=2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bang Son Station









trewut said:


> *สถานีตลิ่งชัน*


----------



## atom

*SRT Dark Red Lines*


napoleon said:


> North, Bang Sue to Rangsit 22.7 Kms
> 
> 
> Source: Design Concept Co. 2008


----------



## atom

*New Shopping Mall Project
Central Plaza Rama IX
Central Plaza Lardprao
Central Lumpini Park
Central Embassy*


jarcje said:


> QUOTE]


----------



## atom

*Bangkok Launched Monorail Three Lines
Bangkok Business Online*

Bangkok and Chulalongkorn University launched monorail three lines with the first opening in next 3 years with the "Bangkok Thanakom" design. 

Mr.Thirachon, Deputy Bangkok Governor disclosed after the meeting, the light train project (Monorail) on a pilot line of Chulalongkorn University with representatives from CU., Bangkok, confirmed that the project will continue the cooperation with the CU. to the initial CU. permit Bangkok to use three separate areas of land at the Square for depot for monorail maintenance. However, they will be discussed later on in compensation. In terms of building design, including the allocation of space utilization, the company was assigned to Bangkok, Bangkok Thanakom limited designs in detail with relevant agencies. 

The monorail line is initial pilot will include the first three lines in the area. Blue Line on Phayathai Road, 1.5 km length of 1,500 million baht investment budget will call for a pilot to connect with BTS Skytrain at National Stadium Station. and Sam Yan MRT Station. The target for completion in January 2013.

2. Pink line route between Chula Soi 5, Soi 12 and the Chamchuri Square. This route will connect to the Government Center, including offices, Pathumwan, Pathumwan police station Bantadthong fire station, vocational Training and Public Health.

3. Orange Line route Siam - Chamchuri Square along Henri Dunant road. Income arising from the service initial investment is owned by Bangkok. 

Mr.Kosol, CU. Vice President said the agreement on the location need to discuss with the Executive Director CU. prior to finalizing it. The remuneration of Bangkok. The exact area that requires its to CU income to lead to development of education. The format will be converted into rental, compensation other than money, the fare free for CU students must meet again. 

However, before some teachers have shown disagreement with these projects due to fear of a monorail structure will obscure the scenery and universities. While some teachers agree to create a project will help facilitate the students and student teachers. 

*Bangkok prepare signed MOU. with CU. with 15 rai land offers for - Monorail Siam in three areas *
Fresh News Daily. 

Mr. Thirachon, Deputy Bangkok Governor said now the CU. and the Property Management Office will provide preparation area of 15 rai to Bangkok to act on three projects including construction plant and parking garage maintenance depot for public rail mass transit system. The monorail route at Siam - Three construction areas of 5 rai Government Center and five other parks projects. 

This is between the Lecturer, Department of Architecture, Chulalongkorn University as an Honorary Advisor of Bangkok collaboration with the CU. to prepare a signed memorandum of agreement hosted together in August. 


Credit to napoleon


----------



## atom

*Madame Tussauds to Be Launched in Bangkok *









Madame Tussauds, the world-renowned display of waxworks images, is to open an attraction in Bangkok in the Siam Discovery complex in December 2010. The 15 million US dollars investment will be the tenth Madame Tussauds worldwide, and the third to open in Asia, after Shanghai and Hong Kong. 

Merlin Entertainments Managing Director Glenn Earlam said, “We are delighted to be opening a Madame Tussauds in Bangkok, which is such an exciting and vibrant city, and gives us so much scope to create what I believe will be one of our best attractions ever. It will be a unique attraction, in a unique city.”

He added, “Each of the Madame Tussauds’ attractions is quite different from one another, reflecting not only the culture, people, history, and color of the city in which they are located, but also featuring global figures from politics, entertainment, music, and sport which have helped to shape the world. We are already working with a number of top Thai celebrities.”

The Thai partners in the project are Siam Piwat, the owners of Siam Discovery, who are planning a major redevelopment of the complex, one of the leading shopping centers and busiest and most important malls in Bangkok.

Siam Piwat President Chadatip Chutrakul expects that Madame Tussauds Bangkok will draw 8,000 tourists per day.
http://thailand.prd.go.th/view_around_thailand.php?id=4763

*Renovation Seacon Bangkae Mall, throw Yoyo Land based model with "three dimensional" additional *
National Business News

Brand new theme park Seacon Bangkae models from Seacon Srinakarin with adding the entertainment attractions three-dimensional ordered directly from abroad. 

Reshape "Future Park Bangkae" to new "Seacon Bangkae" Good Day released in August with open concept first investment phase. Build parks Yoyo Land "throw 100 million on a 6.5 billion movie magnetic transport players three-dimensional models hottest trends to order directly from abroad a difference" globally unique safe fun "tie mind. Target to ensure traffic surpassed four hundred thousand people per year. 

Michael Fred, Frederick Dennis, Vice President, Bureau of Parks Seacon Good Travel Development Co. Ltd. (Thailand) Department Store Seacon Square, said the investment plan in the shopping center of the new. " Seacon Bangkae "that the company's prepared statement of 100 million to improve parks and the construction area under the name" Yoyo Land "on a 6,500 sq.m. In addition to pulling out the original concept of the amusement park at Srinakarin. as a model and that What to add is to add fun and excitement of new technologies, especially the players that form a three-dimensional and interactive trends that are popular in theme parks around the world. The company also order directly from abroad. Inserted along with player and scientific knowledge into various promotion. 

The existing players in the Future Park Bangkae is stored away all Because the older player not in line with the concept of the new Yoyo Land and significant useful life for over 20 years, is expected after launch with new look of the center in August of 2011 will make a difference in the garden. Other fun and amusement that one of the best in Thailand By the number of traffic four hundred thousand people per year. 

"We've Survey behavior and lifestyles of consumers compared to Srinakarin and Bangkae found that there is not much different. The majority of the class B++ Target. Parks has grown every year for at least 10% is good business for investors, but must be managed well with Otherwise it may become a business risk. " 

Meet customers Yoyo Land in two centers and Srinakarin and Bangkae. The company targets clients before the target adolescents and families primarily. The behavior of the Target, the average take in a theme park about 2.5 hours, cost U.S. $ 95 per person and a family, parents and children for 2 people, however, suggested that Michael. Strength will come as a draw traffic to the new center "Seacon Bangkae" when compared with amusement of the camp is sandwiched between the competitors. Is the outstanding player of the world enjoy safe, especially 3-D magnetic players and prepare activities with the various partnership to draw traffic. 

Also in the parks, Yoyo Land Srinakarin Center start update add color and new players to increase the budget's investment is 12 million fine to draw new traffic in children. Pre-Teen or access to more added from existing customers are teenagers and most recently Seacon Square has established membership card "YoYo Member Club" to offer special privileges for members get special five U.S. cities such as roller coaster car sitting dragon flying boat rafting floating baskets etc. 

Michael Fred, Frederick Dennis has been working with Seacon Square since 1993 for project Yoyo Land amusement park before moving to do business abroad. This year has returned to work at Seacon Square again to pioneer a new shopping center and open market "Seacon Bangkae. 

Page 21
Credit to Napoleon


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ Great news! 
They're freaky but still great news.


----------



## atom

^^ It translated from google and need to edit and rearrange again


----------



## RAVANA008

สถาปนิกไทย มีฝีมือค่อนข้างมาก แต่อยากให้เดินในแนวออกแบบร่วม ระหว่างไทย กับสากล ไม่อยากเอาสากลมาใส่เต็มๆมากไป


----------



## atom

Agree with you kub.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

atom said:


> ^^ It translated from google and need to edit and rearrange again


Don't worry.. the title says it all


----------



## atom

*Teal, 27 Storey : Sathorn-Taksin* 


Chad said:


> It looks OK, shoulda looked better...


*Le Luk, 47+27 Storey : Sukhumvit-Prakhanong*


cHemon said:


>





samson1475 said:


> Pic from WHITE KERO
> 
> Light show at Lelux


*Four Points by Sheraton, 33 Storey : Sathorn* 


doomun said:


> 27th Floors Now. Updated! 25-08-10


*The Address Phayathai, 33 Storey : Phayathai *











SeeMacau said:


> 2010/8/22


----------



## atom

*Pratunam Area is Booming*
National Business News

9 invesment groups flaged the wholesale center - claimed the Lady Fashion District of the country. 

9 titan capital groups enter to Pratunam - Petchburi as wholesale heaven. Retail venture by a group of Bobae - Siam Gas - Garment Venture- political capital - Baiyoke - Bangkok Land invest both exist and new projects total value of several billion with total sales area over 10,000 units combined 3-4 star hotels expected to open next year, six of emerging platforms as women fashion hub largest in ASEAN. A money circulation at least billion. But the dreaded artificial demand - price speculation dream of breaking into the wholesale business venture - retail in the area near the Pratunam and now filled. With vitality A survey of "Nation" showed that movement of old and new investors now have more than 8-9 projects together substantial investment. 


samson1475 said:


> -ตึก ใบหยก3
> 
> -skywalk เชื่อม ชิบูญา พันธ์ทิพย์ แพลตตินัม
> 
> - Renovate ตึกร้างของประตูน้ำเซ็นเตอร์เป็นโรงแรม
> 
> -ศุนย์ค้าส่ง-ค้าปลีกที่ใหญ่ที่สุดในเอเชีย


The last group Baiyoke Building the rods to develop a retail center wholesale in area close to the Baiyoke 1 and 2 projects with a plan to bridge the three buildings together. While Indra Regent Hotel Plaza area has improved more from the second floor with one floor. The Grand Diamond, Land of the Diamond, the front door area has improved some of the development of the Plaza, 4th floor with a bridge connected to platinum with the last very successful. While the opposite was the Indra Regent Hotel, politicians take over one major project Watergate Pavilion, formerly the old building to develop the Plaza Hotel. 

When including all the old projects, included Pratunam Center. The current group Bobae - Siam Gas has come to acquire all 100% Marino casual area of 3,000 units, and the Plaza hotel, Krung Thong Plaza 1-2, a group of Capital Garment, City complex of Manit Thaweekul, Shibuya project, Platinum 19 and the second phase, all of projects have completed and new projects currently under construction. The plan will be completed with the launch next year. This area is the area for wholesalers - the largest fashion retailers in the region with the trading area total over than 10,000 units. 

Both in the project "Watergate Pavilion, a retailer source in the Pratunam wholesale indicate that Capital Group on behalf Overseas Construction Co. Ltd. to take over and developed into a wholesale center, retail and hotel project value Baht 5,500 million, plans to start selling space in late and be ready to open in the next year. 

This building built since the prior year 2540 as the group Golden Gate Property, but have trouble during the economic crisis in 2540 from the detection of the Overseas Construction Co., listed on August 26 with capital of 200 million in real estate business.

Women's Hub Emerges Fashion 

Source center operators, major retail - wholesale in Pratunam said to "Nation" that track the movement of various projects is expected to open in mid of next year, every project will begin service with result becomes a location near Pratunam retailers to be the largest wholesalers in the country and the largest in ASEAN when combined with the area was the Baiyoke 1 and 2 as well as commercial buildings, which are no less than 3000 units and more than 13,000 units near this area becomes a center, retail wholesalers. Women's fashion line biggest in ASEAN.

However, towards the goal. These sources indicate that require cooperation from all interested parties in the current section author properties have already invested in the area while small operators deemed to have potential product development design Compete with the neighbors. Potential manufacturing answer the needs of the market, including Europe, USA, Japan, Middle East, Africa.

"The potential to be widely recognized in the government and the Department of Export Promotion and the Tourism Authority of Thailand should be focused With packaging Pratunam to promote the plan. As a place to invest and more than the Copy Shop. 

Assess the sources of money from sales of retail establishments believe that next year's sales figures will reach to at least a hundred billion baht caused by a short assessment by comparison with the costs incurred plus the possibility of business thinking is simple, if the rental was 5 thousand - one hundred thousand baht per month income for each shop must not be less than 500,000 baht per month or 12 month 5-6 million baht per shop, but the reality potential entrepreneurs can be higher if the situation is normal.

Previously, Mr. Surachai Chotchula, Executive Chairman of The Platinum Fashion Mall assess the overall wholesale business - retail clothing and fashion district through Pratunam sales is surpassed to seven hundres billion baht and continued to grow 50-10% from people to do shopping at least a hundred thousand people a day. 

Paul Kanchana, Director of Bangkok Land Co., Ltd. (Thailand) or B Land said the company prepare the land (Former Metro Food Court) 7-8 RAI to develop the area as a Commercial Commercial Building as space for rent may be partially due to a business-like Impact Conference room, etc. do not do residential, currently under design. Is not possible. Expected to develop most rapidly in mid next year onwards. Take 2-3 years to develop. 

"What's new thinking to the specific location area. Because this area is near the city and has grown a lot. Current Offers include platinum And near Metro Airport Link. Behind the station just 500 meters apart Makkasan will make travel more comfortable, development plans will be announced soon after design completion" Paul said. 

The source for restaurant operators, Pratunam commercial district, said 1.The overall Pratunam area is high potential when compared to traditional markets like Chatuchak or Bobae. People who come to buy are from countryside and abroad. 2. The location with 30 trading days a month, but a lot of supply occurs will demand or the number of operators to sell enough space or not. It is also to monitor and 3.The commitment of the developed area. This fact requires a minimum of 2-3 years will be taking the same case of platinum on hold and then allows the user to pay with the sublease is up to 70,000 to hundred thousand Baht nowaday.

"What is the emerging concern for the project is to sell to the purchase of preemption speculation for investors who have money which group they are both older entrepreneurs and new investors. When you have a new project to open it, but enough to book the sale of real projects not launched your own product, but to release rental that becomes the following problem. It is important to the shopping center with a life that Ready to shop. Launched with empty shops and consumers come to pay for the walk." 

Sources said that they've added Pratunam Center rental program. The visual potential of the location and ID, but Bobae is a group project management over the past year. This center also notify the unsuccessful Because of only problem of the conflict between the partners together. 

The latest is Bobae movement of one group 100% in long-term management of this project should be good. In the near term, but believes that the group will have to put Bobae with a lot of money. Rooms to repurchase from the individual owners to make it easier to manage. And organized a new strategic zones. But Formula One used to see in many groups is a hotel or condo project has to generate traffic to the shop for the project. In this case, Bobae is a potential groups will do it with experiences.


----------



## atom

*Royal Ratchadamri, 57 Storey : Ratchaprasong *


Chad said:


> *Bangkok developers grab Ratchadamri Road’s last plot
> *
> 
> Scene of some of the fiercest fighting in May’s bloody crackdown and home to some of Bangkok’s finest establishments, including hotels the Hyatt Erawan and Four Seasons and the soon to be completed St Regis Residences, Ratchadamri Road in the centre of Bangkok, is set for a new six-star entrant.
> 
> Vacant for the past 15 years, current lease-rights holder Maneeya Group have teamed up with a new investor, Magnolia Quality Development Corporation Limited (MQDC), owned by the Cheavaranont family, majority share-holders of CP Group, the country’s biggest agribusiness conglomerate, to develop a mixed-use project.
> 
> Comprising of 1,000 square metres of retail space, 6,000 sq m of office space, a 250-room six-star hotel and 400 to 500 units of high-priced condominiums with total usable area of up to 62,400 sq m.
> 
> The Bangkok Post has reported that units will be sold at between 130,000 to 140,000 baht a sq m., sixty to seventy thousand less than other neighbouring developments as the plot sits on Crown Property Bureau (CPB) land.
> 
> The new developers are confident that with only 15 years remaining on the current lease the CPB will agree to an extension.
> 
> Under a pre-existing contractual obligation, all the office space will be used by the Debsirin Alumni Association, formerly an owner of the plot before Maneeya Group took it over.
> 
> Ground breaking on the original plot took place in 1994 before construction was stopped due to financial difficulties prior to the 1997 Asian economic crisis and despite the interest of another investor several years ago has remained vacant.
> 
> Overlooking the Royal Bangkok Sports Club with unrestricted vistas east over the city, Ratchadamri Road remains one of the most coveted locations in Bangkok, bordering Bangkok’s central commercial shopping district.
> 
> The announcement of this development also comes at a time when another vacant building, abandoned since 1997, adjacent to Bangkok’s elevated Skytrain station Nana and situated on prime Sukhumvit real estate, has been demolished ahead of a new development.


----------



## atom

*New Medical Complex at Siriraj Hospital, 14 storey*























































Siriraj Hospital, Mahidol University. Development of Siriraj toward Medical Excellence in Southeast Asia have been approved by cabinet on 26 May received the Thonburi area of about 33 rai of train station building to create a Center of Excellence research with excellence in medical services and Commemoration. Including the riverside walk, museums and waterfront conservation Thonburi train station building. 

Objective 

1. For Commemoration of King Rama V reign of the royal birth of the State Railway of Thailand and the Siriraj Hospital celebration. Prince Mahidol honor, public health, and King Bhumibol Adulyadej who divine grace to the Faculty of Medicine Siriraj Hospital.
2. To make Thailand as medical institution that has the potential to compete with both international research and education services. 
3. To develop the potential of the area Thonburi Railway Station to the value of medical and public health as a medical center and research center to publish and share knowledge with other institutions. Both domestic and aboard. 
4. To coordinate public interest in the Canal neighborhood and other agencies related, such as train in Thailand and TAT Bangkok so they can use this area fully performance. 

Auspicious occasion of 80th Birthday Anniversary on December 5, 2550 labels building Siriraj Hospital is respectfully invited His Majesty Maha Chakri Sirindhorn's HRH Royal Kumari. The Lord Chairman of the Capital Institute of Medicine provides a drug mint mold the Open University, which he ordered please. He received the Lord President.

Institute consists of two buildings being constructed behind 

Chulalongkorn building is 14 storey high building three basement levels with space for medical services is 165,270 square meters room service outpatient surgery rooms, 12 rooms 177 rooms 284 patients loft rooms and 61 critical patients service area for Thai Traditional Medicine, 1086 car parking area of 47,180 square meters and a total area of 216,450 square meters for the purpose of the medical institution in Thailand to have standards excellent health at the international level. When fully completed it will include a medical institution Medical Center, various the standard of care as an international center for diagnosis and treatment, Surgery center, Operations Center and other A place of innovation, service and the knowledge arising from research to clinical applications for the Optimization. Including the rise of medical networks both public and private levels in national and international. 

Elements

Is divided into 4 parts according to work as outpatient services. Service patients in laboratory services and special inspection and surgical services.

• Cancer and Radiation Therapy Center
• Radiodiagnostic Center
• Cardiac Center
• Cardiac Catheterization Center
• Gastrointestinal and Liver Center
• GI Endoscopy Diagnostic Center
• Organ Transplantation Center
• Neuroscience Center
• Health Check up Center
• Urology Center
• Hemodialysis Center
• Skin and Plastic Surgery Center
• Diabetes Center
• Allergy Center
• Orthopedic Center
• LASIK Center and Eye Clinic
• Rehabilitation Medicine Clinic and Pain Clinic
• Cardiac Rehabilitation Medicine Clinic
• Ageing Applied Thai Traditional Medicine Clinic
• Other Clinics
• Surgery Center
• Central Laboratory Center
• Intensive Care Unit
• Inpatient Ward


----------



## atom

*New Medical Complex at King Chulalongkorn Memorial Hospital, 29 storey *










Health and Commemoration Building Medical Center of Excellence, Chulalongkorn Memorial Hospital. 

Health and Commemoration to the King building and Center of Excellence Medical building is a high-rise buildings 29 storey basement four floors and a living area totaling 224,752.25 square meters (building medical and 172,889.25 square meters and building centers of excellence 51,863 sq m) Construction time for five years (2551-2555) totaled 12,500 million Baht (one thousand two thousand five hundred million) included 

Construction budget 6,500 million baht 
Budget (liabilities) 4,000 million Baht 
Red Cross 2,500 Million Baht 
Budgeting tools and medical equipment 6,000 million Baht 
The building contains

• Building health and Commemoration. 

29th Floor, Royal Wong (Royal Floor)
The Tower (Tower) 15-28 nurses. 
Storey garden 
14 service areas in general and the religious services (Spiritual Section)
The base (Podium)
Central service area for 13 people theater and multipurpose room
12 technical service areas. Lecture and seminar rooms
11 academic areas for medical residents and medical students
10 Endoscopic Center (Scope Center)
Center respiratory disease
Gastrointestinal Diagnostic Center
Nurses Eye crisis
Mother and baby center 9 comprehensive services since its conception the fetus through the birth and cut labor and birth care 
- Unit labor and cesarean section
- Birth unit nurses and critical birth (Neonatal Intensive Care Unit)
8 Eye Surgery Center / Audio - neck - nose / Obstetrics - Gynecology
Surgical Centers seven critical neurosurgical patient 
Crisis neurosurgery ward surgery 
Six surgical centers
Five surgery centers and inpatient crisis * the operation 
Surgery center and four-storey building (Class 5-8) connected vertically the same center

• Medical Center of Excellence. 

The base (Podium)
4 Heart Center
Desktop building connected to the chest surgery unit. Make the service stop the heart 
- Invasive cardiac unit
- Non - Invasive cardiac unit
- Nurses, cardiology, critical (CCU - ICCU
Three operations center (Central laboratory center)
Center patients with thyroid radiation substance
2 Centre Diagnostic image (Imaging center)
M Outpatient Services Unit at (Extended OPD) general service area for clients 
G Emergency Center Emergency with the disaster and disaster
The basement (Basement)
Drug Unit B1 CSSD central control room systems * * For systems operating room
B4 - B2 Room Parking. For clients


----------



## atom

*GATEWAY Ekkamai & ORIGAMI Thonglor*


Chad said:


> *Name :* Gateway Ekkamai
> *Location :* Ekkamai Intersection, Opporsite Tatthong Temple
> *Project Description :* A shopping complex
> *Owner :* TCC Capital Land Plc
> *Construction Start :* 4th Quarter 2009





Chad said:


> *Name :* Origami Little Tokyo
> *Location :* Thonglor Soi 10
> *Owner :* Tan Asset
> *Project Description:* A shopping complex with retail shops from Japan and a Holiday Inn Hotel
> *Construction Start :* 4th Quarter 2009





boondham said:


> สร้างงานรากฐานอยู่ ครับ.


----------



## atom

*BANGKOK | Thai Contemporary Art Museum *


Chad said:


> *name :* Thai Contemporary Art Museum
> *Owner :* Benjajinda Family (UCOM) under the Royal Patronage
> *Location :* Vibhavadee-Rangsit Road, next to Benja jinda Towers
> *Status :* Under Construction


*The Room Sukhumvit 21, 33 Storey : Sukhumvit-Asoke*



Chad said:


> The building should looks something like this..


----------



## atom

*Lumpini Place Rama IX-Ratchada, 30+30+28+28 Storey : Rama IX* 


Chad said:


> 2nd phase looks different.


*U [email protected] Station, 32 Storey : Sukhumvit-77*



Chad said:


>


----------



## atom

*Novotel IMPACT, 19 Storey : Nonthaburi* 


Chad said:


> *Ground-breaking ceremony marks the announcement of IMPACT Hotel
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ground-breaking ceremony marked the announcement of a two-billion baht, four-star hotel set to rise in the heart of IMPACT Exhibition and Convention Center. Due for completion in 2011, the hotel development will further cement IMPACT’s reputation as Thailand’s finest MICE destination, and already one of the top five in Asia.
> Overseeing the ceremony were guest of honor Ms. Supawan Teerarat, Exhibition Director of Thailand Convention and Exhibition Bureau, and Mr. Paul Kanjanapas, Managing Director of IMPACT Exhibition Management Company Limited. “We are pulling out all stops to complete our long-term vision for Thailand’s best one-stop-service MICE venue which, in the near future, will be the best in Asia too,” he said.
> Mrs. Supawan Teerarat, Exhibition Director of Thailand Convention and Exhibition Bureau (TCEB) said TCEB was delighted and would like to extend our sincere congratulations to IMPACT on its expansion of four- star convention hotel facilities.
> “I strongly believe that within current dynamic environment, will propel Thailand's MICE development to a new level in supporting Thailand’s brand as the preferred choice of MICE Destination in Asia,” said Mrs. Supawan.
> Located between IMPACT Convention Center and Hall 1-8 of the Exhibition Center, the hotel will comprise of 381 contemporary-style guestrooms, fitted out to international standards and featuring mod-cons like LCD TV with satellite and cable channels, broadband high-speed internet and Wi-Fi connectivity. An array of room types will include standard, deluxe, superior and suite, as well as specially designed rooms for the disabled.
> Geared towards serving the needs and requirements of business travelers, the hotel will offer a variety of amenities to ensure comfort and convenience for guests doing business, attending a conference or trade fair. The 24-hour business center will be able to assist them with complete secretarial services – from facsimile to personal computers.
> Another exciting addition will be renovating and transforming an area at the Convention Center into a Thai spa with various treatment and massage rooms, as well as a gym, Irish pub to provide much-needed relaxation, rejuvenation and fitness options after a long day.
> “We intend to ensure guests will be able to enjoy the finest services, coupled with warm Thai hospitality, to make for an overall memorable experience while they focus their energies on achieving success with their business endeavors,” Mr. Kanjanapas summed.





Chad said:


>


----------



## atom

*CDC, Crystal Design Center, Grand Opening 1st phase, under construction 2nd phase*


----------



## atom

*Mid-Rise and Low-Rise Projects*

*Nonthaburi*
*Pround X2, 8 storey*









*Aliss Tiwanon, 12 storey*









*Lumpini Condotown, 8 storey*









*Lumpini Place - Ramintra - Laksi, 14 storey*









*Bangkok Feliz, Major Ratchayothin*









*Morningside Heights, Ratchada 30*









*Murraya Place, Ladprao 27*


----------



## atom

*a space play, Ratchada - Huaykwang*









*D-sign Condo, Ratchada*









*Quad Silom*









*The Treasure Silom*









*The Star [email protected] III*









*Kool Residence Sukhumvit 39-49*









*DLV Thonglor*









*Tree Condo Sukhumvit 42*


----------



## atom

*Monastery*

*Wat Trimitr*


















*Leng Ney Yi 2 Monastery*


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Atom, are those new temples that you just posted?


----------



## atom

^^ The first temple is not new, only the new building is just finished and open to public quite recently feature 2 modern musuems under the main hall. The second one is a new temple which finished of phase 1 and the 2nd phase is on the way of construction.


----------



## atom

*A Attitude, 39 Storey : Rama IX-Ratchada*



Chad said:


> *Automated parking latest Areeya condo feature
> Published: 31/07/2010 at 12:00 AM *_
> Newspaper section: Business
> _
> If you own a high-rise condominium unit, you may be tired of driving all the way to the top of the parking building in search of an empty slot or to reach your reserved space. Some days you may be lucky enough to find one open on a lower floor, but who can guarantee that?
> 
> Areeya Property Plc understands this concern among buyers. It is thus installing an automatic parking system that will guarantee equal rights in obtaining a parking slot to residents of its 2-billion-baht A Attitude project to be launched in the next few months.
> 
> With this fully automatic system, a resident simply parks his car at a designated spot on the ground floor, then it vanishes into the system, whisked to an empty slot. The resident receives a ticket that allows retrieval.
> 
> "The distribution of parking spaces to condo residents has never been fair in conventional parking buildings. With this automatic system, each car is equally important. We believe it will transform urban residents' lifestyle," said Wisit Laohapoonrungsee, the managing director of Areeya.
> 
> He expressed confidence that the new parking system, costing about three times more than conventional ones, will be a prominent draw for A Attitude.
> 
> Located on Asok-Din Daeng Road close to the Rama IX intersection, A Attitude will house more than 400 fully furnished units priced at 90,000 baht per square metre on average.Areeya says it pioneered fully furnished condominium development with its A Space condominium, in which buyers receive furniture, electrical appliances and personal items that normally come only with serviced apartments.
> 
> But Mr Wisit said that offering fully furnished units alone could not distinguish its products in the market, so Areeya also plans to offer residents a private members' club called The Idealy, to improve their lifestyle.
> 
> "We believe in our ready-to-live-in condominium concept, as it has received a great response from middle-income buyers. But it's a challenge to provide units with functionality and facilities that match what luxury buyers want," he said.
> 
> Mr Wisit said Areeya would debut at least six new projects worth a combined 8 billion baht in the second half of the year. About 6 billion baht will be from high-rise projects, including A Attitude, and new phases of A Space Asok-Ratchada. Another 2 billion baht will be used to develop four townhouse projects.
> 
> The company targets sales revenue of 4 billion baht this year, up by 15.6% from last year's 3.46 billion baht.
> 
> Shares of Areeya (A) closed unchanged yesterday on the SET at 3.68 baht in trade worth 293,000 baht.





Chad said:


>


*Belle Avenue, 43+43+40+40+33+33+28+28 Storey : Rama IX
Status : Under Construction*



ArkinMourad said:


> เห็นภาพนี้แล้วนึกถึงประตูน้ำ หวังว่าคงไม่มีจุดจบแบบเดียวกัน





Mosaic said:


> 30/08/2010


----------



## atom

*Lumpini Park Rama 3 Riverside, 38+38+38+38 Storey : Riverside-Rama III *









1.2 hundred thousand Baht/square meter L.P.N. Condo on sale
Than News

*Chulalongkorn Hospital Intregrated Development, 27+21+20+15+15+15+12+7+7 Storey : Patumwan*



Chad said:


> Since there are so many new buildings coming up in Chulaongkorn Hospital compound at the moment. I should conclude all of them in one thread except the new Central building.
> 
> *MASTERPLAN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *. Central Building, 30 Storey
> 1. Central Residence, 27 Storey
> 2. Sirinthorn Elderly Hospital, 21 Storey
> 3. Medical Residence, 20 Storey (there was a thread, deleted&merged)
> 4. Nursing Dormitory, 15 Storey (there was a thread, deleted&merged)
> 5. Parking Building #3, 15 Storey
> 6. IPD Ward Building, 15 Storey
> 7. Parking Building #2, 12 Storey
> 8. CSSD Building, 7 Storey
> 9. Co-Generation Powerplant, 7 Storey
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.





Chad said:


>


----------



## atom

*NOBLE REFINE, 26 Storey : Sukhumvit-26* - Sold Out


Chad said:


>





Chad said:


>


*Metrosky Sukhumvit, 26+22 Storey : Sukhumvit*


Chad said:


> They changed the design, totally.
> 
> some renders from the website, it will includes a decent shopping complex on main Sukhumvit road in the future aswell.


*39 by Sansiri, 32 Storey : Sukhumvit-39 *


Chad said:


>


*S31 Hotel, 33 Storey : Sukhumvit *


Chad said:


> rendering





Chad said:


>


*BRIGHT, 38+38 Storey : Sukhumvit-24* 


bestkub said:


> Render from their website





Chad said:


>





Chad said:


>


----------



## atom

*TERMINUS, 40+36+36 Storey : Northern Corridor*


Chad said:


> *BTS ready to commit B20-30 billion
> Published: 13/05/2010 at 12:00 AM *_
> Newspaper section: Business _
> 
> BTS Group Holdings Plc plans to invest 20-30 billion baht to develop six property projects this year, creating the Abstracts brand for condominiums and at the same time opening opportunities for owners of land plots near the Skytrain to join its business.
> 
> BTS managing director Kavin Kanjanapas said the planned investments would cover three hotels, two condominiums and a mixed-use project on six company-owned plots worth a total of 13 billion baht.
> 
> The mixed-use project, JJ Park Mor Chit Terminal, would occupy a 15-rai site at the BTS Mor Chit station near the TMB Bank headquarters. It will house an office building, a sports club and four condominium buildings, the first of which will be launched within this year.
> 
> Next month the company will launch the 350-million-baht Abstracts Sukhumvit 66/1 with 112 units priced at 75,000 baht a square metre on average, near the Udomsuk BTS station.
> 
> Yesterday the company launched the first phase of Abstracts Phahonyothin Park with 1,012 condominium units sized between 25.1 and 66 sq m and priced from 75,000 baht a sq m.
> 
> The 10-billion-baht development is located on a 21.5-rai site opposite Central Lat Phrao, comprising a total of 3,036 units. It was a suspended building acquired for 2 billion baht from Thai Asset Management Corporation, he said.
> 
> "We don't want to be one of the top five in the industry and don't want to be compared with other developers," said Mr Kavin.
> 
> "We will be more than a property developer, offering services and solutions to customers and partners."
> 
> Mr Kavin said buyers of the units would get cards for unlimited free rides on the BTS for 10 years. The card is transferable but the usage period will be limited to those buying for rental purposes.
> 
> The firm will also approach owners of plots near the BTS lines to become joint-venture partners to develop condominiums under the Abstracts brand.
> 
> BTS will also invest in three hotels at a cost of 3-4 billion baht each in the next three to four years. They include: Four Points by Sheraton on Sathorn Road near the Surasak BTS Surasak with 427 rooms; The Langham Sukhumvit in Sukhumvit Soi 6 near Nana BTS with 207 rooms and Langham Place Phayathai near Phayathai BTS with 394 rooms.
> 
> "Since we invest in the transport system, it's not strange that we also invest in property development. They create synergy," said Mr Kavin, a son of BTS chairman Kiri Kanjanapas.
> 
> The company expects revenue from property development to contribute 30% of total earnings in the next two years.
> 
> BTS operates four business units: the BTS skytrain operated by subsidiary Bangkok Mass Transit System Plc; media on BTS stations by VGI Global Media Co; property development by BTS Assets Co and subsidiaries; and other services including hotel management, construction and electronic-money cards.
> 
> The e-money services will be operated by Bangkok Smartcard System Co. They will include two services - common ticketing to be provided in mid-2011 and micro-electronic payment for transport and other services.
> 
> BTS shares closed yesterday on the Stock Exchange of Thailand at 0.71 baht, down four satang, in trade worth 249.47 million baht.





Chad said:


> I'm not sure if this will be whats final.


----------



## atom

*PARCEXO : Kaset - Navamin*

















*THE SILK : Phaholyothin-Aree 2*









*The PREMIO BOUTIQUE CONDO : Ekamai - Ramintra*


----------



## atom

*Isotope, 49+34 Storey : Riverside*


Chad said:


> *Name :* Isotope (tentative)
> *Developer :* Eastern Star Plc.
> *Project Description :* 49 and 34 Storey Condominium Tower
> *Location :* Rama IX Bridge, Rama III Road. Riverside
> *Launch :* 1Q 2011





Chad said:


>





Chad said:


> *Name :* AUA Site Redevelopment
> *Owner :* American University Alumni Association
> *Project Description :* A Redevelopment of AUA Ratchadamri site into a mixed-use giant highrise Residential Tower and a Learning Complex.
> *Project Competition Launch :* 4Q 2010





Chad said:


> Competition Proposal from Areeya


*The Seed ATOM, 38+22 Storey : Aree * - Sold Out


Greg said:


>


----------



## atom

*Central Embassy, 40 Storey : Chitlom*


RaySthlm said:


> According to this picture they will remake the whole Central Chidlom, at least for the exterior.


*The River, 73+43 Storey-265.59 M : Riverside*


Oasis-Bangkok said:


> by Vadim_Z
> ^^
> จะสูงไปถึงไหน พ่อคู้นนนน ถ้าเอาสองตึกมาต่อกัน ว้าววว อะไรจะเกิดขึ้นเนี่ย !!





AVGVSTVS said:


> ถ่ายวันนนี้


*Sathorn Square+W Hotel, 40+30 Storey-191 M : Sathorn*


kongla said:


> ถ่ายเมื่อวานครับ :banana:


*Central Plaza Rama 9, 28 Storey : Rama IX (Rama 9 Square Phase 2) *


maracus said:


> 04 November 2010
> 
> ผ่านไปแถวฟอจูนครับ เลยเก็บภาพมาฝาก :lol::cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ขอบคุณสำหรับการติดตามชม ครับ :banana:





boondham said:


>


----------



## atom

*Bangkok | Seacon Square Bangkae* 


Chad said:


>



*The Rain Hill Sukhumvit*


Chad said:


> *Boutique Group turns eye to retail development
> Published: 16/12/2010 at 12:00 AM
> Newspaper section: Business *
> 
> The serviced apartment developer Boutique Group of Companies is diversifying into the retail sector with a plan to invest 1.5 billion baht in Bangkok, Phuket and Pattaya.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rain Hill will be developed by the Boutique Group at a cost of 300-400 million baht. Located on two rai of land near Sukhumvit Soi 47 in Bangkok, the five-storey project will comprise 3,055 square metres of retail space and 24 apartments for rent.
> _
> 
> Though the plots have potential for development as residential projects like condominiums or resorts, the group decided to develop retail space to serve people living in the area.
> 
> The group's managing director Prab Thakral said it planned to invest approximately 300-400 million baht to develop its Rain Hill project, comprising 3,055 square metres of retail space and 24 apartments for rent.
> 
> The project with five storeys will be located on a two-rai site close to Sukhumvit Soi 47 where there will be around 4,800 new condominium units from 11 projects between Sukhumvit Soi 41 to the Thong Lo area by 2013.
> 
> It is projected to open by the fourth quarter next year and the space is 20-30% booked. The group is negotiating with half of the spaces and expects project payback within five to seven years.
> 
> Target tenants include food and beverage with 47% of the space, health and beauty 24%, coffee and bakery 11%, and fashion, supermarket and general retail 6% each. Prospective customers are high-end shoppers living in the Sukhumvit area.
> 
> The 24 apartments sized at 85 sq m on the top two floors will have rental rates of around 800 baht per sq m per month with yearly contracts, targeting Japanese and other expatriates.
> 
> "The plot has potential as a condominium, but why compete in a full market when recurring-income developments have higher valuations in the long term," said Mr Prab.
> 
> He feels residential development for sale requires a company with a strong brand and confidence from the public.
> 
> The group will wait for the right time to jump into this business, said the 33-year-old Thai-Indian developer.
> 
> In 2011, the group plans to develop another three retail mixed with residential properties by the first quarter in the Ekamai area, Patong in Phuket, and in Pattaya. Investment is around 1 billion baht as it is keen on the retail sector as Thais become more affluent with an appetite for retail.
> 
> Founded in 2004, the group has six serviced apartment buildings located on Sukhumvit Road with a total of around 800 rooms worth a combined 4 to 5 billion baht.
> 
> They are Citadines Sukhumvit 16 with 79 rooms, Oakwood Soi 24 with 112 rooms, Citadines Soi 8 with 130 rooms, Citadines Soi 23 with 138 rooms, Citadines Soi 11 with 127 rooms and Oakwood Soi 18 with 129 rooms.
> 
> The hospitality industry has had a difficult time with the political uncertainty and fighting in recent years.
> 
> Average occupancy of its serviced apartments was 70%, though 80% is the norm for projects on Sukhumvit Road.
> 
> This year it expects 500 million baht in revenue and projects 10% annual growth from next year onward.


*IKEA Mega Bangna - IKEA Asia’s Largest Complex* 


jarcje said:


> 3D Impression Mega Banga:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Website online:
> www.mega-bangna.com





osk118 said:


>


----------



## napoleon

Bangkok | Seacon Square Bangkae 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1142661



Chad said:


>


----------



## atom

*Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey : Chitlom*



jarcje said:


> Central Embassy plan unveiled
> 
> Central Retail Corporation is taking the lead in developing the retail business in the Phloen Chit area with the unveiling of its 13-billion-baht Embassy project.
> 
> The long-awaited plan for Central Embassy, which occupies land that Central acquired from the British Embassy, was officially announced yesterday with work to start imminently and is scheduled to be completed in the last quarter of 2013.
> 
> Apart from Central Embassy, about 100 billion baht worth of investments will be poured into related developments of high-end luxury residences, premium hotels, office buildings and serviced apartments around the intersection of Wireless and Phloen Chit roads. They include Park Ventures by the TCC Land group of liquor tycoon Charoen Sirivadhanabhakdi, and Okura, a top-end hotel and resort chain from Japan.
> 
> "The Central Embassy project will become Bangkok's first iconic retail building," said Tos Chirathivat, chief executive of CRC.
> 
> He said Central Embassy was conceived because the company was confident in Asia's economic growth.
> 
> Given Asia's huge population of 4 billion and the formation of the Asean Economic Community (AEC) in 2015, the region offers unprecedented purchasing power in years to come.
> 
> "Of the top 30 cities by population, 19 of them are in Asia, including Shanghai, Mumbai, and Seoul. Bangkok is an important city in Asean because we are a centre of change and attract the third-highest number of tourists behind Paris and London," said Mr Tos.
> 
> He also believes global trade momentum has shifted from the US to Asia, adding to purchasing power. Driven by high-population markets in China and India, the Asian economy is anticipated to be larger than Europe's in four to five years.
> 
> Central Embassy, located on a nine-rai site, is a 37-floor complex comprising an eight-story retail and lifestyle podium and a 30-floor luxury hotel tower with 222 rooms, to be managed by the Park Tower chain, its first Thai management contract. The complex has a total area of 144,000 square metres with 70,000 sq m for retail. The company expects to break even within 10 years.
> 
> The project will lead to a 400-metre combined facade for Central Embassy and Central Chidlom, with a skybridge connecting the two. Central Chidlom will be renovated to achieve a consistent look and feel.
> 
> "We're not worried about local political and economic uncertainties," added Mr Tos. "Everybody has a role to play to boost the confidence of the country."





Goddess said:


>





jarcje said:


> Park Hyatt to anchor Central Embassy
> 
> A 222-suite Park Hyatt - US-based Hyatt International's prestige brand - will debut in Thailand in 2013 as the signature element of Central Embassy, billed as the most luxurious retail complex in Asia.
> 
> The project strategically located at the intersection of Wireless and Ploenchit roads reflects the policy of Central Retail Corporation to capitalise on the shift in global trade momentum from Western economies such as the United States and Europe to Asia within 10-30 years.
> 
> It also represents the developer's ambition of becoming one of the leading global retail players in the near future.
> 
> Tos Chirathivat, chief executive officer of CRC, said yesterday that the Bt10-billion Central Embassy was conceived to underscore the company's strong confidence in the emergence of Asia and the Asean region as key global economic drivers.
> 
> "Given the [larger] region's huge population of 4 billion people and the realisation of the Asean Economic Community in 2015, Asia promises unprecedented purchasing power in the years to come. Thailand is poised to become a key economic player in the Asean region," he said.
> 
> Fuelled by large markets such as China and India, the Asian economy is likely to surpass Europe in four to five years, he said at the signing ceremony with Hyatt.
> 
> Central Embassy, to be built on 9 rai (1.44 hectares) of land previously occupied by the British Embassy, will incorporate a sky-bridge connecting to Central Chidlom, an upscale department store that will also undergo a refurbishment to achieve a consistent look and feel between the two structures.
> 
> NO POLITICAL WORRIES
> 
> The complex, with total retail space of 144,000 square metres, will be formally opened by the last quarter of 2013 and is expected to break even within 10 years.
> 
> "We're not worried about the local political and economic uncertainties," Tos said. "Everybody, including the private sector, should have a role in boosting confidence in the country. Central Embassy will help create a strong image not only for Central Group, but for Bangkok and the whole country as well."
> 
> Chart Chirathivat, managing director of Central Embassy, said the property aimed to create a brand-new shopping experience that will match consumers' changing lifestyles while offering excellent business opportunities for its retail tenants.


----------



## atom

*St. Regis Hotel & Residences, 50 Storey : Ratchadamri* 


molton b said:


> The St. Regis Bangkok unveils “Bangkok Debut” opening package
> Friday, 14 January 2011
> 
> 
> Thailand’s First St. Regis Hotel steps into the scene with The St. Regis Bangkok opening offer for guests of the hotel between April 1 and June 30, 2011.
> 
> The St. Regis Bangkok announces the launch of its “Bangkok Debut” opening offer as it prepares to welcome guests to the first St. Regis Hotel in Thailand. Honoring the opening of the hotel, guests are invited to enjoy the refined and timeless elegance of a St. Regis with the opening package, which includes spa sessions and culinary delights at its signature restaurants, from April 1, 2011 through June 30, 2011.
> 
> Currently available for booking, The St. Regis Bangkok “Bangkok Debut” offer includes accommodation in any of its 176 guestrooms and 51 suites, either breakfast or a two-course dinner each day for up to two guests at Viu, a voucher of THB 1,000 per person for use at the Elemis Spa as well as high speed internet access. The “Bangkok Debut” offer starts from THB7,300++ for the Deluxe Rooms with a complimentary upgrade to an Executive Deluxe Room. Guests who book a Grand Deluxe Room will be offered an upgrade to a Metropolitan Suite.
> 
> Uncompromising in its pursuit to create the exceptional experiences for guests, The St. Regis Bangkok is also offering a St. Regis “At Your Suite Service” Promotion. This offer includes accommodation in one of its luxurious suites, breakfast for up to two guests at Viu, afternoon tea at The Drawing Room, Mercedes S-Class roundtrip transfer with VIP arrival escort, high-speed Internet access, complimentary usage of the minibar. The “At Your Suite Service” offer is available from THB35,000++ for the St. Regis Suite, THB45,000++ for the Caroline Astor Suite and THB70,000++ for the John Jacob Astor Suite.
> 
> The St. Regis Bangkok, situated on the prestigious Rajadamri Road in the heart of the city, is located adjacent to the city’s key commercial corridor, worldwide corporate offices, magnificent high-end shopping and Lumphini Park, with BTS skytrain connection link to the station. Occupying levels 12-24 of a 47-story building that includes 176 guest rooms, 51 suites, and 53 residences, The St. Regis Bangkok combines timeless elegance with the cosmopolitan energy of a modern metropolis.
> 
> The hotel will also be the first hotel in Bangkok to introduce the signature St. Regis butler service to all guests who stay in the hotel, as well as the first Elemis Spa in Thailand. Guests will experience the true art of living from unique gourmand adventures at JoJo, Bangkok’s most seductive Italian lifestyle restaurant to savoring the very best vintages of the world at Decanter.
> 
> 
> Grand Deluxe Room - The St. Regis Bed
> 
> Grand Deluxe Room - Reading Area





maracus said:


> 5 Feb 2011


----------



## atom

*Mercure+Ibis Siam Square, 35 Storey : Rama I* 


Jupitana said:


>


----------



## BeeRLeO

I think Bangkok is very modern and Bangkok will look like Tokyo in the future .


----------



## atom

*SV Gardens, 47+46+46+45+45+43+35 Storey : Riverside-Rama III *

Name : SV Gardens
Location : Rama III Road, Riverside
Project Description : A revival of a comprehensive residential complex with several highrise blocks.
Construction Start : March 2011 



Chad said:


>


*The Nine Tower, 31 Storey : Rama IX-Grand Square* 

Name : The Nine Tower
Location : Grand Square, Rama IX
Developer : GLAND Public Company Limited
Project Description : 31 Storey Office Tower
Construction Start : April 2011 



Chad said:


> *Current :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Future :*


*U [email protected] Station 2, 33 Storey : Northern Corridor* ‎ 

Name : U Delight @ Bang Sue Sation 2
Location : Bang Sue MRT Station
Project Description : 33 Storey Condominium Tower
Developer : Grand Unity Development
Launch : March 2011 



samson1475 said:


> look really cool......


*M Society, 32+32+32 Storey : Nonthaburi* 

Name : M Society
Developer : M Residence (BLAND)
Project Description : Re-opening of the 3 on-hold residential towers along Muang Thong Thani strip.
Location : Muang Thong Thani
Launch : March 2011



Chad said:


>


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

The Central Embassy is really elegant :cheers:


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*RHYTHM Pahol-Ari, 54 Storey : Paholyothin* 

Here a update foto.
For the render see the last post i made.



Credit : www.synteccon.com


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*New Stock Exchange of Thailand, 42+35 Storey : Ratchada* 









*image posted by Chad*

*Kittiratt opposes SET privatisation
'Strong enough' despite recent slump

Published: 5/10/2011 at 12:00 AM*
_BANGKOKPOST


_Ambitious plans by the Stock Exchange of Thailand (SET) to position itself as the Wall Street of Southeast Asia could be thrown in jeopardy after the government announced its opposition to transforming it into a private entity.

_The SET will hold a foundation stonelaying ceremony on Oct 19 for its new head office on Ratchadaphisek Road, presided over by Her Royal Highness Princess Maha Chakri Sirindhorn. The new building will have 59,400 square meters of office space and construction is expected to be completed in 2013.

_The SET has been working for more than four years on a plan that would transform the organisation into a public company, a process known as corporatisation. Proponents argue that corporatisation, under which the SET would list its own shares on the exchange, would help strengthen the market's efficiency and competitiveness in the global capital markets.

But Kittiratt Na-Ranong, a deputy prime minister and commerce minister, signalled his firm opposition to the programme.

"The fact is other markets have corporatised to raise capital. But the SET is strong enough right now _ there's no need to corporatise," said Mr Kittiratt, a former SET president.

"Personally, I would scrap this plan altogether."

His comments came as the SET held a briefing yesterday about its new 2-billion-baht headquarters on Ratchadaphisek Road.

The new building, with 59,400 square metres of office space and including energy-saving and environmental protection innovations, will be completed in 2013 and is part of plans to position Ratchadaphisek as the country's new financial district.

The main building is designed to represent two fish swimming in opposite directions under the Chinese concept of yin and yang. It represents the volatility and uncertainty of capital markets.

Chairman Sompol Kiatphaibool said the current development plan called for the SET to be corporatised and links created with other regional exchanges to help support its long-term growth.

"The [Abhisit Vejjajiva] government supported this goal. But if the current administration disagrees, that's okay. We can proceed just as well under a different plan aimed at strengthening the Thai market's competitiveness," he said.

Most Asian bourses have already been corporatised, including the Singapore Stock Exchange and Bursa Malaysia.

Banyong Pongpanich, the chairman of Phatra Securities, cautioned that failure to integrate with the global market would only result in the SET shrinking in the future.

"Not changing essentially means remaining a domestic trading market," he said.

Corporatisation would strengthen the SET's efficiency by placing supervision in the hands of the actual owners under a clear line of control, said Mr Banyong.

He warned that stepping back from liberalising commission fees, brokerage licences and corporatising the SET risked marginalising the market, as foreign investors and large companies would go elsewhere in search of capital.

The current demutualisation process is 70% complete, while the Council of State is reviewing a law calling for the SET's transformation.

Pakorn Peetathawatchai, the SET's chief marketing officer, said the exchange must strengthen its efficiency and be prepared to compete in the global market regardless of whether demutualisation proceeds.

The SET index yesterday fell to its lowest point this year, closing at 855.45 points, down 13.86, in trade worth 34.4 billion baht.

The exchange has now fallen by more than 15% since January and by nearly 20% in the past three months.

SET president Charamporn Jotikasthira said volatility would remain high due to the EU debt crisis.

"I admit I feel quite stressed. The declining market is reducing people's wealth. Market capitalisation has dropped from more than 9 trillion baht to 7 trillion so far," he said.


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Chulalonkorn Hospital, 30 Storey : Rama IV* 
*Name :* Chulalongkorn Hospital New Building
*Location :* Rajdamri Road-Rama IV Road. Oporsite Lumpini Park
*Project Description :* 34 Storey Ward Building
*Owner :* Chulalongkorn Hospital
*Construction Start :* June 2008 




















































http://www.chulalongkornhospital.go.th/ecc/ 

Update aug 2011









http://www.flickr.com/photos/3060852...n/photostream/


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*BANGKOK | The River | 265m | 73 fl | 152m | 43 fl | T/O *



Name : The River
Location : Riverside, next to The Peninsular, opporside the Shangri-La and The Oriental
Developer : Takson Hotel Holdings,Raimonland Development Limited+JP Morgan (Singapore) Limited
Project Description : 73 Storey Tower comprising 838 units of Condominium and Serviced Apartment+a 43 Storey Hotel Tower with a retail+parking podium.
Heights : Tower A : 265.59 Meters, Tower B : 151.75 Meters
Architect : HB DESIGN LIMITED
Project Approved : May 15, 2006
Expected Launch : December 2006
Construction Starts : Jaunary 2007
Construction Finishes : 2012
Website : The River

_image hosted on *flickr*_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/justjn/...n/photostream/
_image hosted on *flickr*_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/justjn/...n/photostream/ 
_image hosted on *flickr*_








Sun Down by Zolashine September 10, 2011 in Prathunam, Phaya Thai 
















Images posted by chookdii
_image hosted on *flickr*_








_image hosted on *flickr*_








images from flickr








image posted by ChAiNaRai 


Photos from the (3G1) Duplex on the 7th Floor of South Tower
released today at RL FB. The unit is being used as RL's project 
quality control benchmark.











































































Bangkok International Couture Fashion Week 2011 (BICFW 2011) was hosted
at the River Promenade last weekend. Maserati parked a few toys outside.



















_Credits: chookdii _


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Bangroma-sky said:


> *BANGKOK | The River | 265m | 73 fl | 152m | 43 fl | T/O *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pixprosranking.net/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dianewo...n/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/asiacam...n/photostream/
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Image posted by KENDO_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _http://www.flickr.com/photos/huxley1...n/photostream/ _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Image Posted by chookdee_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _image posted by Mr.donut_


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 75+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn* 


Thailands new highest tower in the making. :cheers:








[/URL]

_image hosted on *flickr*_

























































Credit : http://www.pps.co.th/project_detail.php?id=99 









These foto's were taken today by Speed.


----------



## Codename B

*Langham Place + Abstracts, 40+39 Storey : Phayathai*

*Abstracts*










*Langham Place*



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=930018


----------



## el palmesano

amazing tower!!! iconic


----------



## robertomel

Nice towers.


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Here an bigger inpresion of the *Langham Place 40 stories high*. 









Image posted by Daone


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Star View, 54+44 Storey : Riverside*

*Name :* Isotope (tentative)
*Developer :* Eastern Star Plc.
*Project Description :* 54 and 44 Storey Condominium Tower
*Location :* Rama IX Bridge, Rama III Road. Riverside
*Launch :* 1Q 2011 





















Update 2 april: Showroom amost done.


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Here foto's from some project dealing with the floods.










image posted by Speed from Sathorn Square.










Novotel Platinum


----------



## eddeux

Nice projects in Bangkok. Love SET's new building design, The River looks great, and *finally* Ritz-Carlton Residences is u/c!:cheers:


----------



## Codename B

*Holiday Inn Express Siam, 30 Storey : Rama I*

















*by Chad*

*June 26, 2011*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5872103878/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Oct 16, 2011*








*by pop*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=625914


----------



## Codename B

*Holiday Inn Sukhumvit, 29 Storey : Sukhumvit 22*









*by Chad*

*Oct 16, 2011*








*by pop*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=614147


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Here an other render of the Holiday Inn Express Siam, 30 storey.










posted by Chad


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*The Issara Ladprao, 51 Storey : Laoprao* 
Project Name The Issara Ladprao

Owner C.I.N. ESTATE CO., LTD.

Type Condominium 1 building, 51 stories 539 units

Location Ladprao Road between Ladprao Soi 12 and Ladprao Soi 14,
Opposite to Carrefour supermarket, and 300-meter distance from MRT- 
Ladprao Station

Land Area 4-3-59 rai

Saleable Area 32,700 sq.m.

Facilities Swimming pool, exercise room, 24-hour security guard
Construction Start Approximately August 2007 and Car Parking More than 70% of total amount of residential units

Completion Fourth Quarter 2011










posted by KENDO on 15 october.


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Ramada Bangkok Sukhumvit, 37 Storey : Sukhumvit-21* 


*Name :* POSHH Hotel
*Location :* Sukhumvit 21, Asoke
*Project Description :* 35 Storey Hotel Building
*Construction Start :* The End of 2009 

_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_








posted by Chad

update 13-10-11










posted by adul mad adum

16 october










posted by POP


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Amanta Lumpini, 44 Storey : Rama IV* 


*Name :* Amanta Lumpini Condominium
*Location :* Rama IV Road
*Developer :* Narai Property Limited
*Architect :* Tandem Designs Limited
*Project Description :* 44 Storey Residential tower
Penhouse, 220 Sqm.-6 units
*Construction Starts :* The end of 2006
*Construction Finishes :* 2010



















Image posted by Jarkje


----------



## Bangroma-sky

edit


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Magnolias Ratchaprasong, 57 Storey : Ratchaprasong :cheers:*













































images posted by Olive ceeper

_*Bangkok developers grab Ratchadamri Road’s last plot*_
_*OJFall | Aug 20, 2010 *_

_Scene of some of the fiercest fighting in May’s bloody crackdown and home to some of Bangkok’s finest establishments, including hotels the Hyatt Erawan and Four Seasons and the soon to be completed St Regis Residences, Ratchadamri Road in the centre of Bangkok, is set for a new six-star entrant._

_Vacant for the past 15 years, current lease-rights holder Maneeya Group have teamed up with a new investor, Magnolia Quality Development Corporation Limited (MQDC), owned by the Cheavaranont family, majority share-holders of CP Group, the country’s biggest agribusiness conglomerate, to develop a mixed-use project._

_*Comprising of 1,000 square metres of retail space, 6,000 sq m of office space, a 250-room six-star hotel and 400 to 500 units of high-priced condominiums with total usable area of up to 62,400 sq m.*_

_The Bangkok Post has reported that units will be sold at between 130,000 to 140,000 baht a sq m., sixty to seventy thousand less than other neighbouring developments as the plot sits on Crown Property Bureau (CPB) land._

_The new developers are confident that with only 15 years remaining on the current lease the CPB will agree to an extension._

_Under a pre-existing contractual obligation, all the office space will be used by the Debsirin Alumni Association, formerly an owner of the plot before Maneeya Group took it over._

_Ground breaking on the original plot took place in 1994 before construction was stopped due to financial difficulties prior to the 1997 Asian economic crisis and despite the interest of another investor several years ago has remained vacant._

_Overlooking the Royal Bangkok Sports Club with unrestricted vistas east over the city, Ratchadamri Road remains one of the most coveted locations in Bangkok, bordering Bangkok’s central commercial shopping district._

_The announcement of this development also comes at a time when another vacant building, abandoned since 1997, adjacent to Bangkok’s elevated Skytrain station Nana and situated on prime Sukhumvit real estate, has been demolished ahead of a new development._

_Credit: Chad_

_image hosted on *flickr*










image hosted on *flickr*








_

_Location_

_







_
_







_


Location pic from an old abandoned project, but got revivvet.


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Novotel Ploenchit, 27 Storey : Ploenchit* 


Finnished



















_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## Bangroma-sky

* 
AUA site Redevelopment, 80 Storey : Ratchadamri 


Name : AUA Site Redevelopment
Owner : American University Alumni Association 
Project Description : A Redevelopment of AUA Ratchadamri site into a mixed-use giant highrise Residential Tower and a Learning Complex.
Project Competition Launch : 4Q 2010 


Expected start at the end from this year. :cheers:
Here a video from the new project.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdhD2...layer_embedded

image hosted on flickr










Competition Proposal from Areeya

image hosted on flickr









image hosted on flickr









image hosted on flickr
image hosted on flickr









image hosted on flickr
image hosted on flickr










Location:








map posted by coala 
*


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*New Stock Exchange of Thailand, 42+35 Storey : Ratchada *









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









Taken from the site on October 24, 2011


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Noble targets CBD areas
By SOMLUCK SRIMALEE
THE NATION
Published on September 16, 2011 


Noble Development plans to launch four new condominium projects next year worth a total of Bt8 billion to Bt10 billion to serve Bangkok's central business districts.

Managing director Thongchai Busrapan said after introducing the Bt1.5-billion Noble Unite condominium project yesterday that this would be its last condo launch this year. 

Noble is targeting total presales of Bt9 billion by the end of the year. In the first eight months, the company recorded presales of Bt8.2 billion.

"We believe that demand for condominiums will continue to grow, especially in locations close to the mass-transit system and in particular the Green Line from Ari station to Ekamai and Siam to Surasak station," he said.

This is the reason that the company plans to launch at least four new condominium projects next year worth an average of Bt2 billion to Bt3 billion per project. One of them will be on Ratchadaphisek Road.

This year, the company has launched only two condo projects worth a total of Bt15 billion. Noble Ploenchit has sold about 51 per cent of the total project value, while Noble Unite at Surasak/Silom will open to presales on Sunday. 

Nobel Unite targets people who work in this location, offering a price of Bt110,000 per square metre or Bt3.9 million for a studio unit of about 30 square metres, and up to Bt8 million for a two-bedroom unit with combined utilisation space of 65sqm. 

The company has a backlog - projects already sold and awaiting transfer to customer - worth Bt14 billion. That will generate revenue from this year through 2013. 

Noble also has inventory worth Bt15 billion, or 2,133 units. About 200 units, worth a total of Bt1.4 billion, are low-rise residences, including both detached houses and townhouses.

The company is targeting revenue growth of 10-15 per cent a year. 

Thongchai said Bangkok's new city plan might affect developers of high-rise condo projects if the final draft dictates that condominium buildings higher than 23 metres must be located on roads at least 12 metres wide. This could lower land prices in small roads.

However, Noble Development focuses on condo developments on main roads and close to the mass-transit system. Therefore, it will not suffer a negative impact from the new city plan, tentatively set for 2013, he said.

Meanwhile, the company has set up a new service for its customers who buy for investment. Called "Serve", this service finds tenants for Noble customers who offer their residences for rent. 

So far, the company has succeeded in finding tenants for about 300 units. The service, which is for Noble Development residential projects only, now has 100 units for rent. 

"Our customers average return on investment of 6 per cent a year," he said.

The demand for rentals is for one-bedroom units averaging Bt20,000-Bt25,000 per month.


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*The Sukhothai Residences, 47 Storey : Sathorn*

Finnished




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Exterior Shots of the Actual Building[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Wyne Sukhumvit, 31 Storey : Sukhumvit 
*

*Name :* Wyne Sukhumvit
*Developer :* Sansiri Plc.
*Proejct Description :* 31 Storey Condominium Tower
*Location :* Sukhumvit Road, opporsite Sukhumvit 71
*Launch :* August 2010 


















from www.kobkid.com 
http://www.kobkid.com/forum/index.ph...m/show/13.5332 










image posted by ChAiNaRaI



image posted by samson1475


----------



## Bangroma-sky

BK Magazine reporting a sattelite branch of Dean & Deluca to open in Sathorn Sq (just a few steps from flagship store at MahaNakhon) 

Canon of Japan (cameras) is a new office tenant in SATHORN SQUARE

http://www.property-report.com/site/...to-canon-15714 

(at of now) approx 50% of SATHORN SQUARE leased or under offer 

http://www.property-report.com/site/...ment-plc-16651

Credit: Speed.


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*URBANOabsolute, 40 Storey : Riverside* 

*Name :* URBANO ANBSOLUTE
*Developer :* Pruksa PCL
*Location :* Sathorn-Taksin Road, Behind The River
*Project Description :* 40 Storey Condominium Tower
*Launch :* June 2010

_image hosted on *flickr*_


















_image hosted on *flickr*_
_image hosted on *flickr*_


















_image hosted on *flickr*_
_image hosted on *flickr*_









Location:
Red=Urbano Absolute, blue=The River









Picture from The River thread:
Urbano Absolute will be inn the bottom of this picture


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*URBANOabsolute, 40 Storey : Riverside *

The Cubic Hub is not just a temporary sales office but an integral and permanent design feature at the award-winning Pruksa condominium Urbano Absolute Sathon-Taksin.

"We are not just expanding our international operations, but rather developing ourselves to meet the strictest international standards and raising our product quality and image," said Prasert Taedullayasatit, the chief business officer.

The company's first stage lasted from its establishment in 1993 until 2005 with a focus on townhouses, in which it led the market. The second stage since 2005 has made Pruksa a full-line developer.

Internationally, it has developed townhouses, single houses and duplexes in India and low-rise condominiums in the Maldives and Vietnam. In Thailand, it develops condos in a wide price range.

From 2007-11, the company launched 26 condominiums in Thailand worth a combined 25 billion baht, with 80% of the units sold.

Real Estate Information Center figures show Pruksa's share of the condominium market climbed from 0.2% in 2007 to a peak of 3.2% in 2009, declining to 2.2% last year and amounting to 1.2% in the first two months of this year.

The company now has nine condominium brands covering a wide range of segments, from Board of Investment-sponsored projects to luxury units.

It outsources its project designs to 10 design firms for fresh ideas.

The company expects its recent international award for its latest condominium will cement its reputation among high-end buyers, said Mr Prasert.

Last week in Shanghai, the Urbano Absolute Sathon-Taksin won the High-Rise Architecture for Thailand at the International Property Awards 2011, staged in association with Bloomberg Television.


Lobby is for buyers and residents alike.

The project was designed by the Bangkok-based architects The Beaumont Partnership.

Varansriri Varongsurat, a partner and project director at Beaumont, said a key concept was the project's "Cubic Hub", which functions as a lobby where condo buyers and other visitors can hang out.

The conventional approach is for a sales office to act as a show unit and be removed once construction starts, she said. Instead, Urbano Absolute's sales office is the permanent Cubic Hub.

"Trends in condominium lifestyles are changing. Projects are first of all a condominium, second an office and third a hangout. The Cubic Hub is set apart from the main building for use as a free-standing pavilion for relaxation and socialising," said Ms Varansriri.

She said the separate one-storey Cube imparts a sense of being in a low-rise housing estate where residents can mingle in an open area.

The 40-storey building will occupy 3.2 rai on Krung Thon Buri Road near the Taksin Bridge, with units priced from 90,000 to 120,000 baht a square metre. Eighty percent of the 593 units have been sold since the launch in October.

Mr Prasert said Pruksa was upgrading itself from a local developer building mainly townhouses to an international operator tapping the high-end market.

It plans to increase its proportion of foreign buyers from the current 10%.

"We'll be a major global developer within 5-7 years, operating in many regions," he added.

update from chookdii


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*The River, 73+43 Storey-265.59 M : Riverside *



Still no evects from the floods: foto taken 30 october


















































The Vue completion cannot be that far away. Now, just throw in some lush vegetation
to make a river jungle.





















images taken by chookdii


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Terminal 21, 35 Storey : Sukhumvit-Asoke *
































































































images posted by boondham


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Silk Oak, 23 Storey : Sathorn *


Name : Silk Oak
Developer : Welthy Land Co.,Ltd
Project Description : 23 Storey Serviced Apartment Tower with 29 units
Location : Sathorn, Narathiwas Soi 7 Road opposite Empire Tower.
Construction Start : September 2011 










Update 15 october.










posted by Chad


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Suan Lum Night Bazaar Ratchada, 32+25+25+18 Storey : Ratchada* 


*Name :* Suan Lum Night Bazaar Ratchadapisek
*Developer :* Suan Lum Night Bazaar 
*Project Description :* a mixed use complex with retail podium and several highrise towers.
*Location :* Ratchadapisek Road
*Launch :* February 2010 











posted by chad










posted by wanhighkick 

update 15-10 










posted by lookma


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Condolette light 8 storey building*










*Socio 7 storey*









*7 Storey building*










http://www.condolette.com/portal/th/index.php​


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*NOBLE REMIX, 33+11 Storey : Sukhumvit-36* 


*Name :* NOBLE REMIX
*Location :* Sukhumvit 36
*Developer :* Noble Development Limited
*Project description :* 33 Storey Condominium Tower, 11 Storey Office Tower and 5 Storey Retail Center aka Playground 36.












































http://www.noblehome.com/project/remix2/concept-en.html 

Project completed










posted by Mr. Donut


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Rhythm Sukhumvit 50, 40 Storey *

Here some impresions from the project who are new for me and again the not so lifelike background on the 2nd impresion. :nuts:










































Update may 2011











http://www1.ap-thai.com/project-prog...ail.aspx?id=65


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Rhythm Sathorn, 38+42 Storey

_



















































































http://www1.ap-thai.com/Rhythm/satho...n_gallery.html_


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey *









Update 6-11



















images posted by KENDO


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Sathorn Square+W Hotel, 40+30 Storey-191 M*


lift lobby with W hotel sign:










view to Chong Nongsi BTS station and Infinity condo:









model - 3 building from 1 devloper:









old russian embassy between SS and WH









images posted by GrGr










images posted by seeu


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Park Ventures+Hotel Okura, 33 Storey : Wireless Road
*


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Here some update pix from this project:









By Wags1966 
_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]
My Town Bangkok by D J Clark, on Flickr

_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]
My Town Bangkok by D J Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Southeast Insurance Building, 17 Storey : Silom

*
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Chad*  
_*previously :*









_
_
That building with "insurance" sign on the top
image hosted on *flickr*







_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Chad*  
_*To be :*

image hosted on *flickr*







_

*Capella Hotel and Residences+Jumeirah Hotel and Residence, 73+45 Storey : Riverside *



























fusionconsultants.co.th


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*CENTRAL WORLD*



posted by dekwat


*Bangkok | Suvarnabhumi Airport*

The airport is designed to handle a capacity of 45 mil. passagers but handle now more than that, now there are plan to expant the airport to 65 mil.









_image hosted on *flickr*








_Bangkok Suvarnabhumi Airport Terminal HDR by xjetflyer2001 Nov 18, 2010

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/1178410...n/photostream/ 



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/akaba-s...n/photostream/ 

AoT says facelift will unclog terminals

Published: 20/09/2011 at 12:00 AM 

Security checkpoints at Suvarnabhumi are undergoing dramatic changes under a 155-million-baht makeover designed to remove the bottlenecks choking traffic at one of Asia's busiest airports.


When construction of the new "centralised security screen checkpoints" is completed in March of next year, security screening for outgoing passengers will get a significant boost.

The service area will more than triple to 3,600 square metres from 1,020 currently, and the number of X-ray machines will nearly double to 30 from 16 now, thus enabling 7,200 passengers per hour to be processed, up from 3,840 at present.

The new checkpoints are part of facilities and measures being adopted to more immediately address the crowding at Suvarnabhumi, which was designed to process 45 million passengers a year but will probably hit 47 million this year.

Airports of Thailand Plc (AoT) is struggling to remove bottlenecks and streamline its operations, as the airport's delayed expansion has yet to begin.

"These are short-term measures taken to enable us to cope with rising congestion until the expansion is ready in the next several years, " said AoT's acting president Nirandra Theeranartsin. "That is the best we can do now."

The Suvarnabhumi expansion has faced obstacles, but AoT is pushing to fast-track the construction of a new domestic terminal with the capacity to handle 20 million passengers a year at an estimated cost of 9.2 billion baht.

AoT hopes to kick off the project next year for completion in five years, as the larger phase-two master plan _ estimated at 62 billion baht, which would raise the airport's capacity to 65 million passengers a year _ is subject to a review.

The new facilities will be built on double-deck steel structures rising 5.6 metres in the check-in/departure hall on the terminal's fourth floor, above the current passport control counters.

The upper floor of the new structures, accessed by escalators, is dedicated to security screening. Upon completing screening, checked passengers will head down to the lower floor on escalators for passport control.

That flow is a reversal from the current procedure, in which passengers first pass through the immigration lines before entering the security screening zones, a pattern regarded as less efficient.

The new checkpoints, one located on the airport's eastern wing and the other on its western side, will be clearly visible on the fourth floor.

They will be equipped with "smart queue" systems with real-time read-outs of the passenger being processed and the wait time for a passenger to be screened. AoT aims to have one new checkpoint online by year-end.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/...clog-terminal


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Minister supports airport expansion*



Published: 30/08/2011 at 12:00 AM 

Transport Minister ACM Sukampol Suwannathat yesterday gave the nod to Airports of Thailand Plc (AoT)'s plan to carry out the expansion of Suvarnabhumi airport including fast-track construction of a new domestic terminal.

The minister yesterday expressed support for the multi-billion-baht expansion to address congestion at Bangkok's main international airport, which is operating beyond its capacity with crowding expected only to grow worse in the coming years.

At a meeting with AoT executives yesterday, ACM Sukampol agreed that construction of a new domestic terminal capable of handling 20 million passengers a year at an estimated cost of 9.2 billion baht should proceed immediately.

The larger phase-two master plan, estimated at 62 billion baht, which would raise the airport's capacity to 65 million passengers a year, should also be undertaken in parallel.

"We received good signals from the minister, who wants to see this vital project proceed without further delays," AoT acting president Niran Teeranartsin said yesterday.

The proposed domestic terminal should tackle the more immediate problem of congestion, as it could become operational in the next five years, while the phase-two expansion should deal with long-haul traffic demand.

Passenger volume through Suvarnabhumi, which was designed to process 45 million passengers a year, is likely to reach 47 million this year, Mr Niran said.

The International Civil Aviation Organisation (ICAO) and the International Air Transport Association (IATA) have already advised AoT to implement the expansion of Suvarnabhumi to serve as the country's sole main air hub.

AoT has moved to tackle the passenger congestion problem by having some of the domestic gates serve international flights after 9pm when domestic flights cease.

At the same time, it is building a new security checkpoint zone, covering an area of 3,000 square metres, to help speed up passenger processing and free up the area of the existing zone for other passenger-service purposes.

Congestion at the airport is about passengers, not flights, as the airport is capable of handling 76 flights per hour while about 56 flights are used, said Mr Niran.

The two expansion projects are part of the overall airport enlargement that would see Suvarnabhumi raise its annual passenger handling capacity to 103 million - 73 million international and 30 million domestic - by 2024 at an estimated cost of 163 billion baht.

The overall expansion blueprint endorsed by the AoT board on July 28 and much in line with ICAO and IATA recommendations also envisages the transfer of domestic flight operations from Don Mueang Airport, which now caters to budget carriers Nok Air and Orient Thai, to Suvarnabhumi by 2016.

The expansion includes the construction of three additional runways from two at present, subsequent enlargement of domestic and international terminals and improvements to parking bays, car parks and other airport infrastructure.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/...port-expansion


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*TERMINUS, 40+36+36 Storey : Northern Corridor *


















*Holiday Inn Sukhumvit, 29 Storey : Sukhumvit 22 *


*Name :*Sukhumvit 22 Hotel
*Location :* Main Sukhumvit Road-Sukhumvit 22 corner (Current Shophouse+Volvo Showroom)
*Developer :* FICO Group
*Project Description :* 29 Storey Hotel building
*Construction Start :* December 2008 


















http://www.soda-thai.com/projects/hotel22.html


----------



## jarcje

Bangroma-sky said:


> Great, jarkje mooie verzameling!
> 
> Don't forget all the other projects in Ratchada, outside Rama 9 square.
> There is alot being build in the area.


Graag gedaan! How about some of these projects in Northern Bangkok. It's beginning to boom around here!



jarcje said:


> Ratchayothin/Vibhavadi-Ladprao/Ladprao-Ratchadaphisek Intersection Circle Projects:


----------



## Tom_Green

I have seen a documantation about how creative people from Thailand are. The designs of the buildings prooves the claim. 

I don`t know any other city in the world where so many and so creative designed buildings go up. 

Congratulation kay:


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*the One and Only, Riverside *
image hosted on *flickr*


























posted by chookdii


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*AIA plans two office towers for B10.5bn

Published: 23/11/2011 at 12:00 AM
Newspaper section: Business*

American International Assurance (AIA) is moving ahead with its plans to invest 10.5 billion baht in two large-scale real estate projects.








_
Mr Tucker (right) and Mr van Oijen pose with models of the two buildings that AIA has in the pipeline._

As well, the country's largest life insurer said it would keep looking for new investment opportunities in Thailand's property market.

Of the 10.5-billion-baht outlay, 6 billion baht would go to building AIA Capital Center on Ratchadaphisek Road. The remaining 4.5 billion baht will be used to construct AIA Sathorn Tower, a 28-storey office complex scheduled for completion in 2015 in Bangkok's Sathorn district.

AIA Capital Center, the company's largest real estate investment in Thailand to date, is scheduled for completion by the end of 2014. The 35-storey commercial complex will be located next to the new Stock Exchange of Thailand headquarters, forming an integral part of the country's new financial hub.

Both office complexes will be constructed using green design technology in order to save power and energy while being environmentally friendly.

Mark Tucker, chief executive and president of Hong Kong-based AIA Group, said the two real estate investments reflected AIA's ongoing confidence in Thailand's long-term growth.

"The impact of the ongoing floods is just short-term. We're looking for long-term growth and are committed to continue looking for new investment opportunities in the real estate in Thailand," said Mr Tucker, without elaborating.

He was in Bangkok this week to attend AIA's annual board of directors' meeting, its first to be held outside Hong Kong since it became a publicly listed company in October 2010.

AIA has been active in the real estate business over the past four years after the Office of the Insurance Commission allowed life insurers to invest up to 15% of their reserves in property.

The company earlier said it would invest up to that limit to diversify its investment from fixed-income assets.

Ron van Oijen, chief executive of AIA Thailand, said that next year's focus for the insurer locally would be on raising awareness about the protection gap.He cited recent studies conducted by his company showing that 76% of all Thais, or 48 million people, do not have life insurance.

"Our studies have shown that underinsurance is a significant issue in Thailand," said Mr Van Oijen.

"Thai consumers need to be more aware of the gap between the protection they have, and the protection they need to ensure they and their families are fully financially protected against uncertainties, in addition to building up regular savings toward the more predictable financial need for retirement income," 

*BANGKOK | Magnolias Ratchaprasong | 239M | 57 fl | Pro* 









http://www.gensler.com/uploads/docum...11_16_2011.pdf 

The renders are still not the finnal design, so the design can still change!

In the Thai forum they where talking about they saw some people on the site.

Here a quote from Kaneshikero:

Yesterday I saw that there's people going into the site. I couldn't determine
whether it's the manager or the engineer because I'm on the skytrain and 
it pass very quickly but I know that there's some activity.
Well that is good news right? That they're still interested in the site and will
continue on the project. 
Hopefully they won't change the render and I hope for a nice hotel brand
like The Ritz Carlton for instance.

Quoting Speed:

yes, yesterday from passing skytrain, I saw people on-site doing surveys 

first time in looooong time.....hopefully something cooking?! 

Chad:

They are also doing the soil-testing.


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 75+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn *



















Update 26 nov.










posted by Bignavyseal


----------



## Bangroma-sky

image hosted on flickr









image hosted on flickr









image hosted on flickr


----------



## Bangroma-sky

_*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 75+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn *_

_image hosted on *flickr*









image hosted on *flickr*









image hosted on *flickr*









image hosted on *flickr*







_
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Chad*  
_image hosted on *flickr*









image hosted on *flickr*









image hosted on *flickr*









image hosted on *flickr*







_


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Tom_Green said:


> I have seen a documantation about how creative people from Thailand are. The designs of the buildings prooves the claim.
> 
> I don`t know any other city in the world where so many and so creative designed buildings go up.
> 
> Congratulation kay:


Here a good example of how creative some people coop with the flood in the last weeks.

Originally Posted by *Codename B*  
_*The Ingenuity of Thailand During Their Massive Flood Is Very Impressive*

I don't want to make light of a tragedy because the floods in Thailand have been worse than imaginable. The flooding has killed over 500 people, caused $5 billion in damage and has been ongoing since mid-summer. It's a sad, sad state of life. But instead of giving up, the people of Thailand are adapting. And it's awesome to see.

I think these clever hacks—some being absolutely hilarious, others being super resourceful and all being useful—speaks to the survival nature of humans. Create to survive. Check out all the so bat-shit-crazy-it-works pictures of Thailand floods over at Thai Flood Hacks. [Thai Flood Hacks]

http://gizmodo.com/5860285/the-ingen...sive/gallery/1

------------------------------------------









Motorbike Parking in the Tree via Message/Facebook submitted by Siriwat









Water Bottle Swimming Vest for Cats via Message/Facebook submitted by Siriwat









Cool kid with homebuild water ski









My parents’ dog can’t swim, so we made this makeshift doggie life jacket for him.









Dog swimming vest made of bottles









Bottle Boat for Grown Ups

ยายเล่นเจ็ทสกี :lol:









Flood Motorbike Trailer via @elgrodo @ericsirote









Floating Toilets









Homebuild PVC Car Snorkels









Bottle Banana Boat









Another Buoyancy Help Variation for Kids via Message/Facebook submitted by Siriwat









Flood bicycle via @rung_jaa @suebsak1 @naum99 @ppbow @elgrodo









Car Bags via @MarcusBurtBKK









Flood Proof TukTuk submitted by Kanok









A man pulls a makeshift raft carrying his friends and with a Thai national flag attached as they make their way through a newly flooded neighborhood in Bangkok’s suburbs, on November 11, 2011 (Reuters/Damir Sagolj) via @MarcusBurtBKK









A flood victim rides through the water using a homemade tall three-wheeler in Bang Phlad district, Bangkok on October 30, 2011. (Bazuki Muhammad/Reuters)









A Better Picture of the Shopping Cart Walkway (Credit AFP | Getty Images)











Oil Barrel + Garden Pump = Homebuild Jetski

For more go to this site: http://thai-flood-hacks.tumblr.com/_
Originally Posted by *Codename B*


----------



## eurico

Maha Nakhon is superb my fav project all the time after Burj Khalifa


----------



## Marco 50% Polish

Cool!haha mutch nice ideas!!


----------



## Goddess

*G Land pushes ahead with Rama IX project*

Published: 26/11/2011 at 12:00 AM

The listed developer Grand Canal Land Plc (GLAND) aims to develop its megaproject at the Rama IX intersection as a new landmark for Bangkok with a 17.6-billion-baht mixed-use project.










The 17.6-billion-baht mixed-use Grand Rama 9, comprising four main buildings, will open by year-end.

Grand Rama 9 will offer a total usable area of 1.1 million square metres on a 46-rai plot. Initially, it will comprise two office projects, one condominium and a shopping mall.

The company will invest around 4-4.5 billion baht more to build an office building and a five-star hotel on an eight-rai plot in the compound. The U Place office building will be built specifically for Unilever for long-term lease.

As well, G Land invested in the construction of Central Plaza Grand Rama 9 to be leased for 30 years to Central Pattana Plc. Scheduled to open this year, the project is worth 1.9 billion baht.

Romani Boondicharern, the company's deputy managing director, said demand for retail space in the area was very strong so it developed more space in the compound. Central Department Store will serve as the magnet for the location.

Ratchadaphisek Road has experienced construction of new offices, commercial and residential buildings and is served by underground mass transit.

G Land's first office building _ The Ninth Towers worth 3.5 billion baht _ will be operated by the company itself. It will have two buildings providing 66,000 sq m of space of grade B+ and A- offices.

Another office building _ G Land Tower worth 4.2 billion baht _ will tap premium-grade customers with 69,800 sq m of grade A+ office. It will be operated by Rama 9 Square Co, in which G Land holds a 78.12% stake.

Its residential project, the 8-billion-baht Belle Grand Rama 9, will house 1,992 condominium units in eight buildings, with over 70% of the space sold. The project has been developed by Belle Development Co, in which G Land holds 79.57% ownership.

The flooding has affected its expansion of new housing projects, especially one located on Chaeng Watthana Road that was inundated.

However, Ms Romani is confident the firm will gain more revenue when it starts transferring condo units in the near future.

GLAND shares closed yesterday on the Stock Exchange of Thailand at 2.02 baht, unchanged, in thin trade worth 22,000 baht.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/property/news/267961/g-land-pushes-ahead-with-rama-ix-project



Goddess said:


> *Rama IX-Grand Square*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.Belle Avenue, 43+43+40+40+33+33+28+28 Storey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.Central Plaza Rama 9, 28 Storey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.The Ninth Tower, 35+31 Storey *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4.Rama 9 Square Tower, 35 Storey, 155 M*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5.Unilever Towers, 37+37 Storey*


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey : Chitlom *


There will be a giant Roberto Cavalli store there I heard. (posted by Chad)










http://allthingabout.blogspot.com/20...-landmark.html

saw structure today...its one floor above ground (posted by Speed)










Posted by Icover


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*The Vertical Suite, 24 Storey : Eastern Corridor*












Quote:
*The Vertical Suite*

The Vertical Suite is a modern, exclusive and chic apartment block, combining the luxurious with the contemporary to create a truly remarkable living experience. In a fantastic location on Srinakharin Road, you will be close to the bustle of Bangkok, including some of its best nightlife, dining experiences and shopping malls. The Vertical Suite is also conveniently close to Ikea Mega Bagna, Asia’s largest Ikea complex, and the China City Complex, an exciting commercial hub of trade opening 2012. Furthermore, Suvarnabhumi Airport, BITEC Convention Centre, the Eastern Seaboard and industrial estates are located nearby.

With a fusion of distinctive ideas and modern twists, the apartments will appeal to the most urban and aspirational of professionals. From the intimate yet dramatic lobby, with its exclusive atmosphere and stylish décor, through to the individually designed rooms with modern conveniences, you will feel both at home yet also surrounded by elegant and unique luxury. The apartments are designed to meet all your needs, and have a variety of facilities to do this, whether that’s business, living or leisure.

Enjoy dining in style at the in-house restaurant, sipping long, cool cocktails at the well stocked bar, relaxing in the beautiful Italian inspired pool or unwinding in the Jacuzzi or at the state-of-the-art Fitness Centre. The Vertical Suite also provides business and security facilities, laundry services, and a 24-hour concierge. Truly, an apartment for the discerning urbanite who expects that little bit more. 


Quote:
*About the Vertical Suite*

Adding distinction to the city, The Vertical Suite brings a new perspective of Srinakarin, Bangkok from its 64 apartments. This impressive modern serviced apartment places you in one of the city’s most exciting neighborhoods, providing its guests with unmatched convenience to Suv.arnabhumi Airport, Bitec Convention Centre, the Eastern Seaboard and industrial estates.

The intimate yet dramatic lobby combines rich and raw design elements that offer contrast and are reflective of The Vertical Suites’ environs. With unprecedented in-room furnishings, business facilities, kitchenette and laundry services, each apartment is uniquely designed in its individual theme creating an abode in a truly remarkable interior space. 

































































































Originally Posted by ArkinMourad


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*The Vertical Suite*

Quote:
*The Roof Top Restaurant*

Our unique Roof Top Restaurant is an outstanding dining experience, and which will leave you wanting to come back for more! Our helpful and friendly staff will serve you delicious food, superlative cocktails and a fantastic selection of wines, while you enjoy the stunning views right from the top of The Vertical Suite. It is the only one of its kind in Bangna, and does not disappoint. It is the perfect place if you're entertaining guests or friends, or if you simply want to unwind with good food, long cool drinks, while looking at the impressive skyline from your table. 





























































Originally Posted by ArkinMourad


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*M. Sathorn Mode Hotel, 40 Storey : Sathorn *



















Posted by pktown

*The River, 73+43 Storey-265.59 M : Riverside *









Posted by pktown

*Sathorn Square+W Hotel, 40+30 Storey-191 M : Sathorn *


















Posted by pktown


----------



## melrocks50

^^ M Sathorn Mode used to be an abandoned skyscraper right?


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Yes, this project is been revivid, it has been abandoned for many years.

Not to far from your new appartment, wright?


----------



## melrocks50

Bangroma-sky said:


> Yes, this project is been revivid, it has been abandoned for many years.
> 
> Not to far from your new appartment, wright?


Hahahaha yeah :lol:


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Posted by Chookdii



The River December construction update from RL page:

Date: December 2011 

There has been no recorded flooding at River project which remains dry. Temporary flood protection measures have been reversed and plant and equipment reinstalled. 

Work continues to bring the project to Occupation Permit Inspection scheduled for December. The major impediment to the project remains the impact of inundation of greater Bangkok directly disrupting availability of materials, labour, transport. The delays arising from flooding remain to be quantified and will become the subject of recovery programme once the full extent is understood. 

Both South and North Tower's structure has been completed and the curtain wall and window wall is complete. 

Critical Path works of Architectural trades, MEP and finishing trades is intense. Internal Ceiling works to corridors, Lift Lobbies, Unit Bathrooms and waterproofing/wall/floor tiling/wood flooring are ongoing. Mechanical (fire, sanitary and MVAC systems) and Electrical services are ongoing. Testing of Mechanical, Electrical, Fire Safety and MVAC systems is continuing. Main transformers, Stand-By Generators and Main Distribution Board installation is complete and awaiting energizing. 

The Kitchen installations are ongoing and the Main Lift Lobby contracts are ongoing. 

Civil and External Works on roads, boundary fence and drainage are near completion and the Car Park/Podium cladding is being finished. 











Level 5 gardens











Inside of lobby tower B











Lobby B drop off











Transformer room tower A











Lift interior 











Installing level 5 common area glass door and windows











Lift machine room, top of tower A











Vue Mall


----------



## Codename B

...


----------



## dida888

super impressive project in BKK right now...moreover I love new CBD at Ratchada area...
and then if the project of Suanlum and Makasan complex are approved for construct ...The BKK must be gigantic and spectacular city.


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Bangkok | The CANALI Rama III* 











http://www.thecanali.com/


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Urban project committed to green concept

*Somluck Srimalee
The Nation December 23, 2011 1:00 am










*Not only the building, even the business there will embrace eco-friendliness*

After the initial success in winning a silver in the Holcim Awards 2011 for the Asia-Pacific region, the architect team behind Urban Farm Urban Barn plans to add green value and compete for the Global Holcim Awards 2012.

Kasetsart University’s Dr Singh Intrachooto, who served as a key consultant in this project, said that when he started to design this project in November 2010, he believed that this project will match the philosophy of the Holcim Awards, while the project location matched the idea of a green concept.

He said the concept is not just about a building but even the business idea should be green.

This project is designed to be an eco-community mall that would provide food security to Bangkok's Rat Burana district during normal situations and when the district is faced with natural disaster such as floods, storm etc. This project over 10 rais will allocate two rais for the community mall, located close to Rat Burana road. Vegetables and fruit will be grown using organic farming methods to serve an eco-friendly living lifestyle, he said.

He added that the community mall will be the place for local producers of eco-products.

"We believe that when we design the community mall to be a green concept it will be a new destination for green producers to display their products," he said.

Not only the landscape, but even the community mall building will be built under the green concept by selecting green raw materials, including recycleable raw materials.

"We also will use remnants from its weaving factory to be one of the raw materials to build the community building. This will tell our history that three generations have done business in this district," Isavaret Tamonut, managing director of Urban Mall Co Ltd, who also heads the Urban Farm Urban Barn project, said.

He added that the building will take into account the country's climatic conditions.

Isavaret added that construction will start in June 2012 with an investment budget of Bt50 million. Work is expected to be completed in 2013.

He said that when the project won the prestigious silver from Holcim Asia-Pacific, it added certainty to their resolve that the project should be green. This will help its business model succeed in commercial terms.

Urban Farm Urban Barn is one of 19 architecture projects selected by Thai Architecture, who entered it to compete for the Holcim Awards.

Overall, 612 projects - 416 from the general public and 193 from the new generation studying at University - competed for the award.

Switzerland-based Holcim, which owns 30 per cent of Siam City Cement, Thailand's second-largest cement producer, sponsors the foundation that handed a total of US$300,000 (Bt9.4 million) to 12 winning Asian teams.

Held every three years, it honours designs for "sustainable construction" that reduces carbon emissions and cuts waste and pollution, thereby safeguarding the environment.

The Gold Award went to a project in Jar Maulwi, Pakistan, for its "Cob and Bamboo School". Cob is an inexpensive building material made from clay, sand, water and straw.

The Bronze Award went to Dr Kenneth King Mun Yeang of Malaysia for his "Eco-retail and commercial building in Kuala Lumpur.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/busi...-30172443.html


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Photo by : Napat Chareonkul










credit : Asiatique The Riverfront on FB.


----------



## Bangroma-sky

credit : Asiatique The Riverfront on FB. 

18/12/54 แอบถ่าย 





















































credit: kaloksint


----------



## Bangroma-sky

http://www.facebook.com/pages/ZEN-De...e/188131046588​


----------



## Bangroma-sky

posted by Chad


*Chulalonkorn Hospital, 30 Storey*






by knrOctober 21 Dec


----------



## Bangroma-sky

An artist’s rendering shows the *Siamese Gioia condominium* on Sukhumvit Soi 39. It will have 168 units starting from 42 square metres priced from80,000 baht per sq m, and is scheduled to be completed in 2012.









http://www.bangkokpost.com/print/214859/











http://www.hinsin.com/threads/404

To be the luxury condominium as world class standard, *Siamese Thirty Nine*, an effort unit price started only 89,000 THB/SQM which is designed by awarded designer, A49 and constructed by Ritta Co., Ltd. the best contractor in Thailand.

















http://www.siameseasset.co.th/siamese39/en/site/index


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Cross Point, 27 Storey : Northern Corridor* 

*Name :* Cross Point
*Develoepr :* Rajtaj Development Co.,Ltd
*Project Description :* 27 Storey Condominium Tower
*Location :* Bangsue Station
*Launch :* December 2011 



















posted by chad


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 75+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn *

*Dec 29, 2011 - Pics by Kalboz*

Update:


Picture 065 by Kalboz


Picture 069 by Kalboz


Picture 066 by Kalboz


Picture 067 by Kalboz


Picture 068 by Kalboz


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Novotel Platinum Pratunam, 33 Storey : Pratunam *



Picture 003 by Kalboz December 29, 2011 












posted by Olivekeeper


*Holiday Inn Sukhumvit, 29 Storey : Sukhumvit 22 *









posted by Mr donut


*Shibuya 19, 22 Storey : Pratunam *









posted by MiL9


*Chulalonkorn Hospital, 30 Storey : Rama IV *

DSC02477 by Mr.Chopinfan, on Flickr


DSC02479 by Mr.Chopinfan, on Flickr



posted by krnOctober


----------



## Bangroma-sky

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sparkie...n/photostream/ 



















http://www.facebook.com/piyaphon 



http://writer.dek-d.com/weerapol/wri....php?id=777749

*December 29, 2011*


Picture 002 by Kalboz December 29, 2011


Picture 001 by Kalboz December 29, 2011


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Central Embassy, located on Bangkok’s primary commercial artery Ploen Chit Road, will be a new architectural
landmark for the city and region. The 1.5m sq ft project will occupy the former gardens of the British 
Embassy in Nai Lert Park, and will consist of a 7-storey retail podium and a 30-storey 6-star hotel tower.


FACT SHEET PROGRAM: Mixed-use retail, entertainment, and hotel complex 
CLIENT: Central Retail Corporation LTD 
ARCHITECT: Amanda Levete Architects 
DIRECTOR: Amanda Levete 
PROJECT DIRECTOR: Alvin Huang 
PROJECT TEAM: Peter Feldmann, Alice Dietsch, Tanya Rainsley, Chris Geneste, Jakob Pryzblo, Cyril Manyara, Claudia White, Alex Bulygin, 
Joy Natapa Sriyuksiri, Naoki Kotaka 
CONSULTANTS: Executive Architect : Pi Design [Bangkok] Landscape Architect: GrossMax Structural 
Engineers: Scott Wilson [Bangkok] Service 
Engineers: MITR [Bangkok] Building Physics: Scott Wilson Quantity Surveyor: Davis Langdon Seah [Bangkok] Lighting: Isometrix Environmental: 
Graphic Thought Facility 
AREA: 145,000 m2 
TOTAL 35,000 m2 Hotel 70,000 m2 Retail & Entertainment 40,000 m2 Parking Start on site 2010 Completion 2013 










http://openbuildings.com/buildings/c...ldings-media/1














































Credit http://openbuildings.com/buildings/c...-profile-4295/ 

Not shure but, it looks like the hight till the roof of the top floor (37 fl) is 154 meter and i'm guessing about 20 meter to the top of the building..


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Firms gear up for recovery next year*


The Nation December 30, 2011 1:00 am 

*Top-10 listed developers launching 200 projects worth Bt200 billion*



Listed property firms are confident that the property market will recover in the middle of 2012 and plan to launch more than 200 residential projects worth over Bt200 billion next year.

According to a survey by The Nation this week of the top-10 listed property firms about their business strategy for next year, *the market will focus on high-rise residences *than low-rise. 

Experts said that residences priced at not more than Bt3 million per unit will be popular.

Pruksa Real Estate will continue to be the property firm launching the most number of residential projects in 2012. It is planning 50 new residential projects in Bangkok and its suburbs worth a total of about Bt35 billion. Over a half of that will be residences priced at not more than Bt3 million per unit. 

The second-largest property firm, Sansiri, plans to launch 20-23 residential projects worth more than Bt20 billion in 2012.

Other leading property firms are planning 10-20 projects. Most of them have to focus on high-rises due to anticipated rise in demand following the floods in the last quarter of 2011. 

Pruksa Real Estate director and chief business officer Prasert Taedullayasatit said that home-buyers who had delayed transfer of their residences between October and November were starting to begin the process. Of 40 per cent of its sales, about 25 per cent had already transferred, which signifies that customer confidence is returning in the aftermath of the floods. 

"About 15 per cent of our customers have delayed transfer as the projects were in flood-hit areas," he said.

The company expects customer confidence to return to the market in the middle of 2012 and that is the reason it is planning 50 new residential projects that combine low-rise and high-rise residences in the central business districts and suburbs of Bangkok.

SC Asset Corporation, the property arm of the Shinawatra family, is maintaining its target of double-digit growth next year after succeeding in protecting its 33 residential projects from the floods, the company's chief operating officer Kree Dejchai said. 



Residences

Next year, 20 residential projects worth Bt15 billion will be launched, including one each in Hua Hin and Cha-am as it ventures outside the capital, the company's first foray into the provinces, he said. 

Although demand for residences came to a standstill in October and November when Bangkok and the suburbs were inundated, the company managed to rack up presales of Bt2.27 billion. This was lower than the target by about 5 per cent but still higher than in the same two months of last year. 

In November and December, the company went ahead with three condominium projects worth Bt3.7 billion. It expects presales of Bt1.85 billion this quarter. 

He added that the demand to buy residences will not change when compared with this year. Home-buyers who enjoy living in single detached houses or townhouses will continue to buy property of their choice, just as those who love condominiums would still buy condos. But people may become more choosy about the location, ensuring it was not an area prone to flood threats. 

Some locations that faced flooding are inhabited by traditional communities hence the demand to buy residences in such locations may not change, but home-buyers will choose projects by property firms who take care of their customers during times of flooding, he said. 

LPN Development managing director Opas Sripayak said that the demand to buy condominium usually sees strong growth in October and November. 

"Our presales in 2011 met our target of Bt14 billion and our transfer value of Bt12 billion thanks to the demand for condominiums," he said.

He added that the company plans to launch the first three new condominium projects worth Bt7.8 billion in the first quarter of 2012. This is a part of its 10 new residential projects worth Bt15 billion to be launched next year. This will boost its total presales and revenue target growth by at least 10 per cent in 2012 over the previous year. 

Quality Houses director and senior executive vice president Suwanna Buddhaprasart said the company's pre-sales and total revenue in 2011 fell 20 per cent short of the target for the year but maintained the pre-sales and revenue as in 2010. This has forced the company to revise its new business model in 2012 to focus on the middle and lower-income market by launching six new residential projects, with units under brand Gusto priced at lesser than Bt2.5 million per unit. This is a part of 23 new residential projects worth Bt21.35 billion that will be launched by the company next year. 

She added that some home-buyers might change their preferences and go for a condominium instead of a low-rise residence following the recent floods. This has prompted the company to change its business model in view of the changed circumstances by setting plans to launch six condominium projects in Bangkok and Pattaya to cover the demand for second homes.



Market growth

The launch of residential projects worth more than Bt200 billion by the top-10 listed property firms are expected to drive up market growth by at least five per cent in 2012. That would be better than the performance this year, which saw an estimated 5-per-cent drop in terms of presales. However, the drop in terms of transfer may be more than 20 per cent.

Pruksa Real Estate's director and chief business officer Prasert added that some of the customers returned to the market in the last two weeks of December as a result the company believes that customer confidence will return to the market in the middle of 2012. This may drive market growth by 5-10 per cent in 2012 compared with this year.

"That also depends on the government's measures to manage floods next year," he said.

Sansiri's president, Srettha Thavisin, said that he believed the property market will recover in the second quarter of 2012. The market will grow at the same pace as the country's economic growth. If the government targets gross domestic product (GDP) growth of 4-5 per cent, he believed that the property market will grow at the same pace.

Business Housing Association president Issara Boonyoung said that whether the property market will recover or not in 2012 will depend on the government's measures to manage floods in the future. If the government is clear on what it will do, the property market will recover within six months, otherwise it may take more than one year, especially in flood-hit locations.

Although the property market will take time to recover, the price of residential property will rise 5-7 per cent in 2012. This is because of the impact on the cost from the increase in daily minimum wage to Bt300, which will become effective on April 1, 2012. 

Pruksa Real Estate president and CEO Thongma Vijitphongpun forecast that residential prices will increase between 3-5 per cent, depending on the size of the residential property. The other factor that will push up construction cost is the provisions developers will have to make to ensure their projects will not be hit by floods in future.

Quality Houses executive vice president Saenphin Sukhee said that the two factors together - rise in daily minimum wage and increase in construction cost - will push up residence prices by 5-10 per cent depending on the location and the competition in the area.


----------



## Bangroma-sky

* FIFA Futsal World Cup 2012 - Bangkok *


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Originally Posted by *Bangroma-sky*  
_Total Area 80,000 sq.m. 

Sphere building width 81 meters, ground to top of building 95 meters 

Completion 2012






















Update 4 dec. pic by ทิศเหนือ



_


----------



## Bangroma-sky

_*Community Mall New Opportunities for SMEs.* 

Current competition in the retail business in Thailand intensified during the past 10 years, the penetration into the continually expanding its multi-national retailers. Cause resistant to protect small retail businesses in communities throughout the country resulted in those giant retailers need to adjust guidelines for expanding the community more friendly. Combined with consumer behavior has changed from the effects of economic conditions and high oil prices. Make the shopping center look new, called Community Mall lie within the community in Bangkok before expanding into the provinces of country.

The occurrence of a Community Mall during the past 1-2 years, is known as the "phenomenon" because earlier. Despite a community shop in this way and then some. But it is an investment capital of Thailand is not a very elegant work, such as marketing Bon Mache streets Prachaniwet a variety of sources, including products that is open for more than ten years. Ying Charoen Market district to develop a new bridge from the bazaar to raise the standards of the market share of the rent space to sell a solidly Then gradually Developed a one-stop shopping center more like JJ Mall streets Kamphaeng Phet Market 2 and Tawanna, Bangkapi area of ​​the building structure designed to be divided into areas with beautiful, rent, sell products. 

These are examples of community shopping centers in the initial development and continuing until all the latest phenomena to the capital and large chain department stores and real estate equity group. Hand in hand to create a community shopping center with modern happening around the city and suburbs as well as major multinational retail strategy to expand in a Community Mall tap into the grassroots community level to high end. Watch it right that This phenomenon is another channel that allows the SMEs of the most common. Although the idea of ​​innovation and product innovation. " But lack of channels of distribution to take advantage of the phenomenon Community Mall as a channel for business to inform the other hand.

Department Head - Real estate capital - the giant retailers who talks Community Mall.

Community Mall phenomenon of these. Considering the movement of the various funds. Both small and large leap into this arena. Will find the bustle of the Community Mall construction project in the area around Bangkok and its vicinity, including the ongoing Central. Thai department store chain with branches across the country. Has opened Tops Market Place shopping mall in a Community Mall on Sukhumvit Soi 103 (Udomsuk) in September July 2551 last Announces branches in this format, an additional 2 of this year in Bangkok area. Greater then aim to expand Community Mall form at least a year increased 3 percent of

If the back before it was found that the Community Mall began to be widely known by project staff Avenue Thonglor, the Siam Future Travel Development Co., Ltd. (Thailand), a group of major group at the latest. Open Projects Community Mall intersection Ratchayothin purchased 12 rai area of ​​building floor extension to connect to Majorcineplex Ratchayothin.

And the need to mention another project is Union Mall, located at five separate opposite Central Plaza Lat Phrao. Big works projects of the Chatuchak Siam Limited in the past had created a Bonanza Mall, located opposite the MBK is known as a source of various kinds of fashion. In addition, the Project Center on the Victory Monument, it is known as the Community Mall as well.

In terms of equity real estate company name Pure Sammakorn Good Web Guide for Development Co., Ltd. owns the village Sammakon was recognized as a development area shopping center in a Community Mall under the name Project Pure Place in front. Housing Sammakon Rangsit Klong 2, open for business. And is currently under construction and another 2 of the Community Mall Village Sammakon Ramkhamhaeng Road and Village Sammakon RATCHAPHRUK company also has capital K. E. Land Group Real Estate Development Co., another who jumped down to the business by Community Mall. construction of the crystal along the roadside Ekamai - Ram. A shopping center focused on high-end crowd. Community Mall, one of which is widespread in the accomplishment of this period.

And the other investors, important for the construction of Community Mall which can not be said to not have the Tesco Lotus largest retail multinational strategy to expand to form shopping center that is friendly to the community by Tesco. Lotus announced plans to expand in the form of 3 Community Mall @ Oasis brand is targeted at community-level focus on the target @ Park @ Garden middle and lower-level target. The target construction at five branches this year, which has an initial opening of the first, then the @ Oasis Road unity that Tesco Lotus intends building more in Bangkok and its vicinity such as roads, Sukhumvit 101, Petchkasem 81 and Soi Wat. Lat Bua Thong district, Nonthaburi, fish parts, Phuket Province, will inaugurate the two branch roads, and Prince Rawai.

Community Mall sources of sales, marketing and engagement
When you see the overall liveliness of the phenomenon Community Mall have already been played this time, let's drill down shopping center somewhere to see more clearly markets such as Bon Marche (Bon Marche) markets the best price is the meaning. in French.

Pridi Dispensary Welfare Advisory Partnership Rajanakarn (2530) Bon Marche who have responsibility for Community Mall of this beginning to Sao Ek said that the purpose first wish is a bazaar to remove images of the Market in Thailand at the marshy Ohyuehyu annoying dirty mind to become a Food Standards that can be bought with ease at a reasonable price. Interventions, after just 10 years old with only fresh food Sweet smell of food ready to eat. Plaza to be developed with the combined operations of up to 615 rooms of 4 building, which arises from the need of regular customers who call for open space to meet demand over the purchase of eating. But include locations in shopping concept is the same. DO NOT cheap "from those requirements management market is gradually Open space for more Even today, can accommodate all the needs of the shopper has completed on 15 Rai municipal street aid And this at the Bon Marche Community Mall is at the forefront of one of Bangkok

The crystal of (The Crystal), the first project on Community Mall Road Ekamai - Ram. Now become a source of meeting the young people who work or live in this area that poets Union Iam Sakunrat. Managing Director, K. E. Land Co., developer of the project say that the starting point is to create added value for land "Housing in this area a lot offline. However, most small villages 20-30 rai customers flock B and above and also the location of services. As entertainment. Studios all over this area. It is much the same stars. In the past, which does not support the project. We look forward to building up a Community Mall location, go shopping. The crystal-activities will be similar to Neighborhood Mall ".

The concept of the crystal is no shopping center roof Garden seating is provided. Eat atmosphere. Community Mall, which is different from the center of town where the earlier advantage in the area to be developed more fully. Separate parking zone on the outskirts. Separated from the inside, which is a form of Walking Street open. 

Community Mall area of ​​the road along the highway. Poets' Union considered. Not a trend. Consumers want all generations are cozy. As the community expands. More traffic congestion. People do not want to go into town, so creating a new community has responded directly to the target.

In addition, KPMG. E. Land. Center is also developing new retail formats Crystal Design Center (Crystal Design Center) or the CDC in the area 70 rai on the same street. Planned for the year 2552 the poet media Federation said. A lifestyle mall in another form. Emphasis on home furnishings. 

"CDC is a group of home decoration or designs. Including the import of a brand name. Thai export goods similar to the Architect, TIFF, and BIG + BIH 3 work together as a product of operator-owned brand, really. Open a boutique shop with a presentation style Focus on the lifestyle we promote a chic design to a group of SMEs with products such decoration or craft. May be a group of stores or Chatuchak, Suan Lum Night Bazaar. More emphasis on product level. And with the Department of Export Promotion and Design Object group, which has its own brand. I assume this will be a source for SMEs that are included in this business really. "
http://www.atriumtech.com/cgi-bin/hi...and/s5109.html

image hosted on *flickr*
image hosted on *flickr*








http://communitymall.files.wordpress...05/cmthai1.jpg_

_*Neighbourhood and Community Malls in Thailand* 
*Back to the future*
Published: 6/05/2011 at 12:00 AM
Newspaper section: Life

Back in the 1960s, people went to a fresh market or grocery store in their neighbourhood for food and day-to-day goods.








Then came a big boom of air-conditioned shopping centres in the '80s. People then customarily travelled to a commercial area downtown and flocked to the vertical plaza for almost anything their lives may have required, be it a couple of hours at a movie, expensive jewellery, brand-name fashion items, stationery items or even a bottle of shampoo.

These mega-size shopping arcades, equipped with world-class department stores, restaurants, banks, cinemas, bowling alleys, furniture outlets, beauty salons and huge supermarkets, to name just a few, seemed to have successfully catered to consumers' needs with their ''all-under-one-roof'' concept.

Yet, the mushrooming of boutique-style strip malls in Bangkok's residential areas in recent years may now be suggesting that bigger is not necessarily better. preferable

Labelled ''community malls'', ''neighbourhood shopping centres'' or ''retail parks'', these new-era shopping venues, which have become more and more popular with urbanites, basically offer a variety of services and goods that cater to modern lifestyles. You may find among a collection of chic eateries and fast-food joints, a gourmet food market, pet salon, kids' gym, up-market spa and one-of-a-kind concept stores.








The soon-to-open Nawamin Festival Walk features an American country farmhouse setting and boasts over 80 shops and restaurants.

In Bangkok, a community mall may occupy a small or large plot of land, but among the distinguishable characteristics they all share are that they are set horizontally and they usually boast a spectacular design, either with a futuristic structure, breath-taking landscape or state-of-the-art architectural installations. As absurd as it may sound, the visitors' retail mood is supposedly boosted by the presence of old Greek windmill, a French Baroque dome, Roman corridors or an American silo.

Although there are more than 50 community malls in the 1,500-square kilometre city, their popularity doesn't seem to have faded. Consumers still find them a pleasant destination and land developers still see their future fortune blazing.

Reckoned as the pioneer in this area, Nopporn Witoonchart of Siam Future Development Plc launched his first community mall 18 years ago in Bang Bon district. From then, his company has introduced to Bangkokians almost 30 community malls and convenience centres including J Avenue Thong Lor, La Villa Phahon Yothin, Market Place Thonglo, The Avenue Chaeng Watthana Road, Piyarom Place, Nawamin City Avenue, Major Avenue Ratchayothin, Ekkamai Power Center and the soon-to-open Nawamin Festival Walk, which has been dubbed a ''leisure centre''.








Crystal Park, a popular shopping destination launched in 2009; Market Place Thonglo, the first stylish strip mall on the cosmopolitan Thong Lor Road; K-Village, a spacious al fresco retail park on Sukhumvit Soi 24.

Yet, the Siam Future CEO said what is regarded in the modern day as a ''neighbourhood shopping centre'' is, theoretically, no different from the community fresh market of the old days.

''In the past people saw the talad [fresh market] as a place to buy household necessities and to meet people. The talad was usually in the centre of the community and conveniently accessible.

''The community mall is the same concept, just with a different appearance. It looks more modern with proficient design, good hygiene standards and a neat arrangement of space. And what makes it different from a mainstream mall is that the community mall is located in a residential suburb and serving people in a community _ not tourists or office people,'' he said.

Nopporn noted that the opening of J Avenue Thong Lor, an ultra-chic neighbourhood shopping centre, in 2004 sent the popularity of community malls to its peak. Yet J Avenue wasn't the first retail centre that really ignited the craze.








''A year before, we opened Market Place Thonglo which actually was the starting point of Thong Lor's facelift. We launched the shopping centre after the economic crisis, when the rich and famous started to become entrepreneurs and opened small shops and eateries that represented their refined styles.

''After Thonglor Market Place, there were H1, Playground and J Avenue as well as other small artistic shops that nicely attracted the yuppy generation of consumers to the strip,'' Nopporn said.

''This group used to go to mainstream shopping centres downtown in the past. But as soon as the same products and services were offered to them in their own neighbourhood, they didn't want to go far away. This is how it should be _ household items should be available near home and should not require people to drive far away to get them.''

Among the newest addition to the city's community mall scene is the 450-million baht invested Park Lane Bangkok on Sukhumvit Soi 63. The commercial park on a six-rai plot of land boasts a neo-classical French architectural setting and features a range of restaurants, coffee shops, bakery houses and beauty parlours, a specialty bike shop and a Japanese supermarket.

''I'm not sure if I would call this a community mall. Since today the overall character community mall is no different than that of an ordinary shopping mall,'' said Park Lane Bangkok's project manager, Peerachai Poshyanonda.








However, he noted that one important thing that mainstream shopping malls have lacked _ especially at a time when it can take an hour to drive five kilometres and the fuel price has reached 44 baht per litre _ is convenience. And that's how a small retail centre in the city's outskirt can fill the gap.

''People's lifestyles are changing. One thing is that the fuel prices are getting higher. So, instead of going to a big shopping mall far away, many people head to the small mall in their neighbourhood or shop online.

''However, consumers today are very sophisticated and more interested in the quality of products than where the shop is located. So to say if the business of a community mall is good or not, it really depends on retailers.

''In our arcade, a small hair salon which is tucked in the back corner of the premises and occupies the cheapest unit, is one of the busiest shops because they always have great offers. Shoppers look for quality, so retailers have to find convergence. They have to be innovative and develop their own market, not just to watch the market otherwise they'll be another follower.''

According to Peerachai, whether it's a business in a community mall or big shopping centre, retailers have to find their own character. Some might have to offer accessibility, while some have to focus on their niche market.

''If it caters to families, it has to be convenient. If it's fashion, it must be characteristic,'' he said.

This conforms with Nopporn Witoonchart's view. The Siam Future CEO said the modernity of community malls is usually determined by the retailers.

''If you designed the space nicely but your tenants are the same old fast-food joints and ordinary shops, then your mall will look less attractive. But thanks to revolutionary shops and eateries that usually occupy most community mall nowadays _ for example, a boat noodle shop that serves prime-grade wagyu beef, a coffee shop with a European patisserie setting and an ice cream parlour that offers one-of-a-kind treats _ the smaller-scale shopping plaza is apparently seen at as an upper-market venue.''

Noppornalso said it's absolutely not true that the community mall today has lost its original purpose and is serving mainly the fashionable clientele who treat the place as a stage to express their modish lifestyle.

''The main target of community malls, regardless of how much the venues have attracted trendy-looking folks from across the city, is always the residents in the neighbourhood. You may see stylishly dressed people flocking J Avenue, because they are much easier to be spotted.

''But the majority of our customers are still families in the community. Almost 70% of J Avenue's sale volume comes from international housewives in the area,'' the land developer said.

Park Lane's Peerachai said that a community mall is just a well-managed compound of rental spaces. He is not concerned that the mall may wither due to an oversupply of such shopping facilities, as long as the tenants manage to develop according to the changing trends.

And locations _ including new residential districts on Kaset Navamin, Ram-intra and Ratchapruek roads _ are still opening up, according to Siam Future's Nopporn Witoonchart.

''As long as the city is expanding and condominiums are rising, there's still opportunities for community malls.''
www.bangkokpost.com 
_


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Neighbourhood and Community Malls in Thailand *


*New mall opens on Narathiwat Road*
Newspaper section: Business
www.bangkokpost.com

The first community mall developed by relatives of whisky tycoon Charoen Sirivadhanabhakdi will open in downtown Bangkok in May.









The City Viva has six zones with 280 tenants from fashion, beauty, restaurants and other services. Villa Market will open on the ground floor as a main anchor at the community mall.

Sun Asset Global Co was recently set up with 50 million baht in registered capital to develop The City Viva on Narathiwat Ratchanakarin Road, about 300 metres from the Sathon-Narathiwat intersection. The company's shares are held by a number of Mr Charoen's relatives such as Thavee and Thongchai Srisomburananont.

Suriya Ampaporn, managing director of Sun Asset Global, said The City Viva was built on a 3.25-rai plot at the cost of more than one billion baht including land. The majority of the project financing came from the company's own equity.

The City Viva had its soft opening last month and about 80-90% of total retail space has been booked.

"We saw an opportunity to develop our community mall in the centre of the city which features a different concept from that of others," he said.

There are many high-income earners living in central Bangkok and they pay attention to their lifestyles, originality, and trendy involvement. Moreover, the areas around Sathon, Yannawa and Bang Rak districts are crowded with condominiums, office buildings and schools while there is no accomplished mall in this zone.

Mr Suriya said The City Viva would focus on prospective customers aged 22-40 years.

He explained that its retail project would be divided into six zones with more than 280 tenants from fashion, beauty, restaurants and other services. Villa Market will open on the ground floor as a main anchor at the community mall. About 20,000 to 30,000 people are expected to visit the mall after the opening of full services in May. The company aims to earn about 10 million baht from rental fees and to break even in 10 years.

Sun Asset Global, a subsidiary of Nimit Group, also provides real estate consultancy and arranges financial services for Thais living overseas to buy properties here.

Nimit Group has more than 10 years of experience in information technology, real estate development, 
e-commerce, logistic, software, and recycling business. 

*Festival Walk @ Kaset-Nawamin Road*










*Festival Walk @ Kaset-Nawamin Road*


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Mahidol Universety*










*Bangkok University*


_image hosted on *flickr*_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/noro153...n/photostream/
_image hosted on *flickr*_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/noro153...n/photostream/
_image hosted on *flickr*_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/noro153...n/photostream/ 













http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolbie...n/photostream/

_image hosted on *flickr*_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolbie...n/photostream/

_image hosted on *flickr*_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolbie...n/photostream/


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Update: *Le Luk, 47+27 Storey *

01/01/2012





posted by samson1475


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*PYNE, 43 Storey-161M*



posted by Codename B


another angle (from BTS station)
December 29, 2011 










posted by TheWestWing



*The Address Asoke, 44 Storey *











_image hosted on *flickr*_









posted by TheWestWing


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Central Plaza Rama 9, 28 Storey *

*Grand Opening*


*








*http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater 


































Full Album : http://hithott.multiply.com/photos/a...a_Grand_Rama_9 









credit : CentralPlaza RAMA9 on FB. 

 


Originally Posted by *kitti* 









posted by Skycamden


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Rhythm Sathorn, 38+42 Storey *









http://www.thai3dviz.com/board/showthread.php?t=37973 


*New projects:*


*IDEO MOBi RAMA9, 28 Story*

Name : IDEO Mobi Rama 9 
Developer : Ananda Development PCL.
Project Description : 28 story highrise condominium tower
Project Area : 2-2-1.24 rai
Total units : 705 Units
No. of parking space : 297 cars
Location : Rama9 Road 
Launch : Feb 2012

Look เดิมๆ



*ASPIRE Rama IX, 27 Storey : Rama IX* 
*Name :* ASPIRE Rama IX
*Developer :* Asian Property PCL
*Project Description :* 27 Storey Condominium Tower
*Location :* Rama IX Road
*Launch :* The end of Jan 2012 










*IDEO MOBi SUKHUMVIT, 25+23 Storey : Sukhumvit-81* 
*Name :* IDEO Mobi Sukhumvit
*Developer :* Ananda Development PCL.
*Project Description :* Two highrise condominium towers
*Location :* Sukhumvit 81
*Launch :* January 2012 

_http://www.ideocondo.com/iDeoMobi/default.aspx 
มีเรนเดอร์ขึ้นในเว็บแล้วนะครับ 

Sukhumvit 








_

showroom


_*IDEO MOBi SATHORN, 31 Storey : Sathorn-Taksin* 
Name : IDEO Mobi Sathorn
Developer : Ananda Development PCL.
Project Description : 31 story highrise condominium tower
Location : Sathorn-Taksin Road, Krongsan 
Launch : January 2012






Sathorn









*IDEO MOBi Phayathai, 26 Storey : Phayathai* 
*Name :* IDEO Mobi Phayathai
*Developer :* Ananda Development PCL.
*Project Description :* a highrise condominium tower
*Location :* Sri ayudthaya Road, Phayathai
*Launch :* January 2012 

http://www.ideocondo.com/iDeoMobi/default.aspx 
มีเรนเดอร์ขึ้นในเว็บแล้วนะครับ 

Phayathai













_


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey*

http://allthingabout.blogspot.com/20...-landmark.html










From Kalboz on Flickr
_image hosted on *flickr*_










*ASPIRE Sukhumvit 48, 33+27 Storey : Sukhumvit 48* 
*Name :* ASPIRE Sukhumvit 48
*Developer :* Asian Property Public Company Limited
*Project Description :* Two Condominium Towers
*Location :* Sukhumvit 48 
*Launch :* Jan 2012 












*Rhythm Sukhumvit 50, 40 Storey *










update by samson1475




*Palladium Square, 39+39+34-Storey*









DSCN1340 by Kalboz 


*The Issara Ladprao, 51 Storey *














































credit: coolbeerz


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Park Ventures+Hotel Okura, 33 Storey-142 M*


From Kalboz on Flickr
_image hosted on *flickr*_









*Bangkok | Sena Fest Community Mall Thonburi* 



























http://www.senafest.com/gallery/










update










credit: Jarkje



credit: samson1475

*Wyne Sukhumvit, 31 Storey *











credit: samson1475


----------



## Codename B

*T.C. Green, 34+34+34+34 storey : Rama IX*



Dominatz said:


> เอารูป TC GREEN PHASE 2 มาให้ดูกันครับ












www.tcgreen-rama9.com


----------



## Codename B

*Centric Scene Tiwanont, 41+36 Storey : Nonthaburi*










---------------------------------------------------------

*The Capital (Ekamai-Thonglor), 25 Storey : New Petchburi*



---------------------------------------------------------

*HQ, 34 Storey : Sukhumvit-55*



Chad said:


> SLEEK design! kay:


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok New CBD - Ratchada*
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/unseenesan/6531911165/in/photostream June 12, 2011









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unseenesan/6531909321/in/photostream June 12, 2011

*Projects in Ratchada (2 new proposed supertalls will also be build here)*


----------



## Codename B

Bangkok is planning 2 new CBD. This is the second one.

-----------------------------------

*Bangkok New CBD - Ploenchit City*






On the right side of the pic.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/unseenesan/6531906901/in/photostream June 12, 2011

-------------------------------------------

*Projects in Ploenchit City*

*Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey*



























By KENDO - November 6, 2011



taelovely said:


> 29-1-2012



*Park Ventures+Hotel Okura, 33 Storey-142 M : Wireless Road*












taelovely said:


> 29-1-2012



*NOBLE PLOENCHIT, 51+45+14 Storey : Ploenchit*


















by maracus - September 4, 2011


----------



## Codename B

*Siam Square I*

Facing Rama I road









https://www.facebook.com/SIAM.SQUARE.I

Facing Siam Square









https://www.facebook.com/SIAM.SQUARE.I



taelovely said:


> 29-1-2012


----------



## Codename B

*SO Bangkok, 32 Storey : Rama IV*












maracus said:


> 24 August 2011
> ---------------------------





TheWestWing said:


> Taken January 29, 2012


----------



## Codename B

*Novotel Ploenchit, 27 Storey : Ploenchit*












taelovely said:


> 29-1-2012


----------



## Codename B

*The Sivatel, 31 Storey : Wireless Road*



taelovely said:


> 29-1-2012


----------



## Codename B

*The Oriental Residences, 33 Storey : Wireless Road*



maracus said:


> 07 July 2011





TheWestWing said:


> Taken January 26, 2012


----------



## Jo

That sphere/eyeball building in #482 looks insane 

Lots of cool projects going up in Bangkok and I had completely missed some of the low-rise ones that seem completed now, like the Bangkok university.


----------



## Codename B

^^

Technically that sphere building is in Pathum Thani Province. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Cute little hotel..

*Muse Hotel, 24 Storey : Langsuan*












kalboz said:


> *Monstrosity!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/kalboz/6688771545/*





kalboz said:


> Another angle from a lower location!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/kalboz/6794765613/*


----------



## Codename B

*Royal Thai Police General Hospital, 22 Storey : Ratchadamri*












Ten said:


> 29 Jan 12


----------



## Codename B

*Hilton Sukhumvit, 28 Storey : Sukhumvit-24*












kalboz said:


> *18 January 2012* ... Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kalboz/6720029951/


----------



## Codename B

*Capella Hotel and Residences+Jumeirah Hotel and Residence, 73+45 Storey : Riverside*

Construction begins Q3 this year.












Chad said:


> *Pilling test is starting *


----------



## Codename B

*Le Luk, 47+27 Storey : Sukhumvit-Prakhanong*



samson1475 said:


> 01/01/2555


----------



## Codename B

*Sathorn Square+W Hotel, 40+30 Storey-191 M : Sathorn*



GrGr said:


> model - 3 building from 1 devloper:



the city of angels by jum_damien June 17, 2011



maracus said:


> 07 July 2011





kalboz said:


> But the rooftop lounge will be atop of the W Hotel which is not finished yet ... and not Sathorn Square krup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/kalboz/6736523119/*


----------



## Codename B

*M. Sathorn Mode Hotel, 40 Storey : Sathorn*












Mr.donut said:


> *04/10/11​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> แหงนสุดได้แค่นี้นะครับ ถ่ายจากชานชาลาบีทีเอส​





pktown said:


> ก้าวไปอย่างช้าๆ อย่างมั่นคง และลุ้นให้เสร็จ





Olivekeeper said:


> เพิ่งสังเกตุด้านข้างตึกใน render สรุปมันไม่ได้เป็น glass facade ใช่ป่าวคับ ตัวตึกตอนนี้ก็เริ่มทาสีแล้ว (23/12/11)


----------



## Codename B

*M Silom, 53 Storey : Silom*



maracus said:


> ^^ เออะ ด้วย !!
> 
> 25 December 2010 - แบบจำลองในพารากอนครับ





melrocks50 said:


> Untitled by melrocks50, on Flickr





melrocks50 said:


> Progress
> 
> 
> Untitled by melrocks50, on Flickr


----------



## Codename B

*Riverside Residence, 54+51 Storey : Riverside-Rama III*



Chad said:


>


----------



## Codename B

*M Ladprao, 45 Storey : Paholyothin*












jarcje said:


>





jarcje said:


>


----------



## Codename B

*Royce Residences, 40+29 Storey : Sukhumvit 31*












maracus said:


> 30 August 2011
> 
> ไม่แน่ใจว่าใช่ตึก Royce Residences มั้ย แต่ขอเดาเอาว่าน่าจะใช่นะครับ 555





samson1475 said:


> 100 % complete
> 
> ดูคลาสสิคดีครับ


----------



## Codename B

*G Land Tower, 35 Storey-155 M: Rama IX-Grand Square*












ant35 said:


> *Rama 9 Square*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Status* : In Progress
> *Design* : Urban Architects Co.,Ltd.
> *Project Manager* : Project Planning Services Co.,Ltd.
> *Site location* : Rama 9 intersection
> *Detail* : - 36 Floor and Basement 5 Floor
> - Zone 1 North Tower (11-36 Floor) 48,000 Sq.m.
> - Zone 2 South Tower (11-27 Floor) 28,000 Sq.m.
> - Zone 3 Podium (BS-B1, 1-10) 60,000 Sq.m.
> - Total 136,000 Sq.m.
> *Project Duration* : December 2010 - *March 2013*
> 
> Credit : http://www.pps.co.th/project_detail.php?id=98





maracus said:


> Update 30 August 2011
> 
> ยังคงจัดเตรียมหน้าดินอยู่ครับ





thanabank said:


>


----------



## Codename B

*Siamese Rajakru, 27+15 Storey : Aree*



PerspeceviT said:


> Final perspective was posted on the owner fb page


----------



## Codename B

*Novotel Platinum Pratunam, 33 Storey : Pratunam*



AngryBirds said:


>





Bentown said:


> Ratchaprasong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken by me


----------



## Codename B

*NOBLE PLOENCHIT, 51+45+14 Storey : Ploenchit*












taelovely said:


> 29-1-2012


----------



## Codename B

*Magnolias Ratchaprasong, 57 Storey : Ratchaprasong*












Chad said:


>





Mr.donut said:


> ความสูงน่าจะประมาณนี้มั้งครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> นั่งอ่านกันจนตาแฉะเลยทีเดียว ลองเข้าไปดูในนี้นะครับ
> http://issuu.com/tum_28/docs/rr_new_s





Speed said:


> really no change from this, except a crane is on-site near the Rajadamri Road border, with small white steel frame coming up on Rajadamri Road border--which leds me to believe its a small sales office...





Ten said:


> ถ่ายจากด้านหน้ามาเมื่อวานครับ (29 Jan'12)
> 
> เห็นเครนตัวนึงกับโครงเหล็กขาวๆ


----------



## Codename B

*Belle Avenue, 43+43+40+40+33+33+28+28 Storey : Rama IX-Grand Square*





















thanabank said:


> Today from my room


----------



## Codename B

*Wyne Sukhumvit, 31 Storey : Sukhumvit*



Chad said:


> Red turns out great!





samson1475 said:


> เหมือน Ideo ลาดพร้าว มากกกกกกกกกกก





samson1475 said:


> View wyne


----------



## Codename B

*Hotel Indigo, 26 Storey : Wireless Road*



Chad said:


>





TheWestWing said:


> January 22, 2012


----------



## Codename B

Starting from last page, I have created a link for each projects posted in this thread. 
If you are interested in some of the projects, just click the name of that project and it will lead you to its own thread in thai forum. 

---------------------------------------------

*AMARA Bangkok, 26 Storey : Silom*



Mr.donut said:


> http://www.amarahotels.com/view-news/1466


----------



## Codename B

*The Room Sukhumvit 21, 33 Storey-109.4M : Sukhumvit-Asoke*


----------



## Codename B

*Sofitel Sukhumvit, 35 Storey : Sukhumvit*



KENDO said:


> 09-08-08





Chad said:


>


----------



## Codename B

*EQUINOX, 42+30 Storey : Northern Corridor*



Chad said:


>





jarcje said:


>


----------



## Codename B

*The Sukhothai Residences, 47 Storey : Sathorn*












Chad said:


> From Flickr





Olivekeeper said:


> from flickr





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/doobster/5668368068/sizes/l/in/photostream/





Daone said:


> Same angle as always! Taken yesterday


----------



## Codename B

*Holiday Inn Express Siam, 30 Storey : Rama I*



Chad said:


>





Chad said:


>





pearch said:


>


----------



## Codename B

*Holiday Inn Sukhumvit, 29 Storey : Sukhumvit 22*



Chad said:


>





Olivekeeper said:


> as requested krub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.soda-thai.com/projects/hotel22.html





TheWestWing said:


> January 22, 2012


----------



## Codename B

*185 Rajadamri, 36 Storey : Ratchadamri*



Haukom said:


> from Raimon Land Media Center





Haukom said:


> From pantip.com Khun Nagoya
> july 2011





Chad said:


> From Flickr


----------



## Codename B

*Shibuya 19, 22 Storey : Pratunam*












Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6167665806/sizes/l/in/photostream/





KENDO said:


>





Goddess said:


> credit : FB http://www.facebook.com/Shibuyabkk


----------



## Codename B

*aloft Hotel, 31 Storey : Sukhumvit-11*



Chad said:


> I think this should be it





Chad said:


>


----------



## Codename B

*Rhythm Sukhumvit 50, 40 Storey : Sukhumvit*



Bangroma-sky said:


> Here some impresions from the project who are new for me and again the not so lifelike background on the 2nd impresion. :nuts:





samson1475 said:


> ภาพ Render ทำแล้วดูสูงเว่อร์มากๆ เทียบกับตึกข้างๆ


----------



## Codename B

*PYNE, 43 Storey-161M : Ratchatewi*



Chad said:


>





Olabil said:


> Construction update from October:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.sansiri.com/en/condoprogress/projectdetail.aspx?pcpid=2&y=2011&m=10


----------



## Codename B

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 75+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*



shrekroma said:


> Pix from website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out their web for more details.





KeNgKrUpS said:


> A brief visit of the construction site while in BKK
> 
> Taken 2 Feb 2012 ~ 10am


----------



## Codename B

*AIA HQ + Stock Exchange of Thailand, 42+35 Storey : Ratchada*

*AIA Tower*











*New Stock Exchange of Thailand*


----------



## Codename B

*FUSE, 27 Storey : Sathorn-Taksin*












bigNavySeal said:


>


----------



## Codename B

*Aequa, 28 Storey : Sukhumvit-49*



Chad said:


> It's launched
> 
> http://www.aequacondo.com





ArkinMourad said:


> มีแอบตากผ้าหลังสถานทูต เคยเข้าไปข้างในแล้ว รัฐค้าน่าจะส่งเงินทำนุบำรุงบ้างอะไรบ้าง


----------



## Codename B

*Star View, 54+44 Storey : Riverside*


----------



## Codename B

*Keyne, 28 Storey : Sukhumvit*












ArkinMourad said:


> 3/11/11
> 
> ไม่แน่ใจว่าถูกโครงการหรือป่าว


----------



## Codename B

*Renaissance Hotel & Marriott Executive Apartment, 39 Storey : Sukhumvit 57*



Chad said:


>





wasbone said:


> *8/11/2554*


----------



## Codename B

*ASHTON, 36+10 Storey : Sukhumvit-38*



Chad said:


>





ArkinMourad said:


> 3/11/11


----------



## HD

amazing towers. the maha nakhon is just spectacular!


----------



## Minsk

*Bangkok University Landmark Complex features cluster of glass rock-like structures*


The Bangkok University Landmark Complex was designed by Architects 49 to reorganise the frontal area of the campus and to create an outstanding approach for the campus’s entrance. In addition to these requirements, the School of Business Management also demanded some supplementary facilities including classrooms, seminar rooms, lecturers’ office, and lecture halls. The new complex emerged from the particular architectural form evoking the symbol of the university: a diamond.

A cluster of buildings is the fundamental concept of the project. The created architectural form is evocative of the presence of the university and also allows students and visitors approach the campus easily. The concept of a learning space in which students refine themselves through the learning process - in order to obtain knowledge and become qualified human resources - can be illustrated by analogy with a lapidary process. In common with a learning process, a lapidarian gradually transforms a stone into the precious diamond through cutting and polishing. Thus, the concept coincides precisely with the university’s vision that aims to be a ‘Creative University’.

The site planning considers the campus’s traffic system and provides two additional gates in order to facilitate the traffic flow efficiently. The landscape design enhances the aesthetic properties of the campus. The pond is placed in the front of the building cluster so it creates a reflecting effect of the building forms. Moreover, it also serves as a natural barrier as well as the campus’s reservoir. Principally, the design considers visual and functional continuity between the front area and the rear of the campus so the entire campus is inextricably intertwined.




























http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=18935


----------



## melrocks50

*Magnolias Ratchaprasong, 57 Storey - 260m*

:banana:



















Building the Showroom


----------



## melrocks50

*St. Regis Hotel & Residences, 50 Storey*

One of the most expensive condominiums in Bangkok

Price ranges from around $2million to $7million US



bigNavySeal said:


>





kalboz said:


> We had an amazing 5-nights stay here last month ... and it was awesome! *More photos here*: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kalboz/sets/72157628777073793/with/6651319713/


----------



## melrocks50

*Most Expensive Condominiums in Bangkok as of 2012*



*Sukhothai Residences, 47 Storey*

*Price Range: $1 million to $14 million US*


















































































*MahaNakhon-The Ritz Carlton Residences, 77 Storey - 314m*

*Price Range: $1 million to $11 million US*


















































































*185 Rajadamri*

*Price Range: $500,000 to $11 million US*














































http://www.property-report.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/185-
Rajadamri.jpg

*St. Regis Hotels & Residences, 50 Storey*

*Price Range: $2 million to $7 million US*





























*Baan Ratchadamri*

*Price Range: $2 million to $4 million US *



















*Q Langsuan, 39 Storey*

*Price Range: $500,000 to $4 million*










All pictures taken by me


IMG_0491 by melrocks50, on Flickr


IMG_0495 by melrocks50, on Flickr


IMG_0493 by melrocks50, on Flickr

*Le Raffine 'Jambu Dvipa'*

*Price Range: $1 million to $5 million US*

Every unit has their own private swimming pool



















more pictures here ----> http://leraffine.com/LRProject_gallery.aspx?LRProjectId=2#

*Royce Private Residences, 40 Storey +29 Storey*

*Price Range: $500,000 to $4 million US*










more photos here ----> http://www.royceresidences.com/gallery.php?fMenu=gallery

*The Met, 69 Storey - 228m*

*Price Range: $500,000 to $4 million US*























































more pictures here----> http://www.met-bangkok.com/v2/home.html

*The Park Chidlom*

*Price Range: $600,000 to $4 million US*










more pictures here----> http://www.theparkresidence.co.th/gallery.asp


----------



## melrocks50

*New Stock Exchange of Thailand, 42 Storey*










*AIA Tower, 35 Storey*


----------



## melrocks50

*Quattro, 36+29 Storey*



Construction work fully completed and ready for transfer















































Source: http://www.sansiri.com/en/condoprogress/projectdetail.aspx?pcpid=3&y=2011&m=10


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Thanks for all those updates, melrocks50


----------



## melrocks50

Bangroma-sky said:


> Thanks for all those updates, melrocks50


Welcome kay:


----------



## Bangkokworld

wow


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Hyde Sukhumvit (ex-Regent Hotel & Residence), 43+37 Storey.*

Sorry for the big render but this a render from a revivit project. 
At the moment they are finnishing up the sales office and would resume constrution later this year.










Posted by sivavutp


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Q-House Sukhumvit 79, 35 Storey*


*Name :* Q-House Sukhumvit 79
*Developer :* Quality House Public Company Limited
*Project Description :* 35 Storey Condominium Tower
*Location :* Sukhumvit 79
*Launch :* December 2011 

Posted by Codename B


















Posted by Chad

Update 










Posted by Codename B


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Hilton to launch Southeast Asia’s first Waldorf Astoria
3/5/2012 12:19:00 PM
*









Hilton Worldwide today announced the signing of a new management agreement to introduce the first Waldorf Astoria hotel in Southeast Asia. The deal, penned with Magnolia Finest Corporation Limited, will see the 170-room Waldorf Astoria Bangkok open its doors in the centre of the Thai capital in 2015.

“Today’s announcement underlines our commitment to strengthen and expand our portfolio of one-of-a-kind properties in key cities across the globe. The Waldorf Astoria name is synonymous with timeless luxury and sophistication, and guests to the Waldorf Astoria Bangkok can expect a truly luxurious experience, with the highest level of service and comfort, in spectacular and tranquil surroundings,” said John Vanderslice, Global Head of Luxury & Lifestyle Brands at Hilton Worldwide. 

Located along Ratchadamri Road, close to entertainment venues and shopping complexes such as Central World and Siam Paragon, the Waldorf Astoria Bangkok will form part of a 60-storey mixed-used development.

Facilities will include three restaurants, two bars, two ballrooms, nine meeting rooms, a fitness centre and spa, and an outdoor pool. The 170 rooms, including 34 suites, will have a minimum size of 50m². 

Andrew Clough, Hilton’s Senior Vice President of Development for the Middle East & Asia Pacific said; “Bangkok is a truly international and sophisticated city, and we are pleased to be working with an established partner like Magnolia Finest Corporation Limited in showcasing our famous luxury brand for the first time in Southeast Asia, in this major gateway city. Hilton Worldwide has been in Thailand since 1983 and today’s announcement marks the entry of our fourth brand in Thailand, following currently trading Conrad Hotels & Resorts and Hilton Hotels & Resorts branded properties as well as the opening of our first DoubleTree by Hilton property in Bangkok next year. With six operating hotels in Thailand, two of which are in Bangkok, we look forward to continued growth with the introduction of the Waldorf Astoria Bangkok.” 

Posted by Chad


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*T.C. Green, 34+34+34+34 storey*

_image hosted on *flickr*_
*









*_image hosted on *flickr*_
*









*_image hosted on *flickr*_
*








*

*21/01/2012* 



















credits : adul_mad_adum

*Update: 17-03*









Credits: TheWestWing


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok | Siam Square One*



thanabank said:


>


































































credit: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.214027855293129.67189.211329725562942&type=1



TheWestWing said:


> Taken on March 19, 2012


----------



## Codename B

*Smile Square, 33+33 Storey : Petchburi*



Chad said:


>


----------



## melrocks50

Bangroma-sky said:


> *Bt35-bn mega mixed-use project to take shape*
> 
> 
> Kwanchai Rungfapaisarn
> *The Nation* March 28, 2012 1:00 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipaporn Chearavanont, left, and Chadatip Chutrakul, right
> *Siam Piwat, the operator of Siam Centre and Siam Discovery Centre, yesterday signed a joint-venture agreement with CP Group and Magnolia Quality Development for the development of a mega mixed-use project, which will require the country's highest-ever investment by the private sector.*
> 
> Worth about Bt35 billion, the project - described as a world-class lifestyle shopping and residential destination - will be developed on a 40-rai (6.4-hectare) plot on Charoen Nakhon Road in Bangkok. Construction will commence early next year, with completion scheduled for 2015.
> "We are preparing the master plan, which will be based on an in-depth survey of 5,000 respondents aged from 18 to 60 who live within a 20-kilometre radius of the project," said Siam Piwat chief executive officer Chadatip Chutrakul. "Consisting of Thais, expatriates and foreign tourists, the respondents will share their valuable ideas and requirements on what they would like to have in the project when it has been developed."
> Siam Piwat will own 50 per cent of the project, with CP Group and Magnolia each having 25 per cent. The land will account for 12 per cent of the overall project cost, and the debt-to-equity ratio will be 1:1, she said.
> Tipaporn Chearavanont, CEO of Magnolia Quality Development, said: "We want the new property development, which will include a residential project, to be among the first choices for foreigners who want to live in Bangkok.
> They can spend their normal life as when they are abroad, such as working, trading stock and connecting to the outside world.
> "The project will serve the Asean Economic Community, which comes into effect in 2015, and will create a big flow of people in and out Thailand."
> 
> Location 'very accessible'
> Chadatip said the project location would be very accessible - only five minutes from the Silom and Sathorn business districts - and could be reached by boat from the Chao Phraya River, or by the BTS Skytrain. It will have a 400-metre frontage, and will be surrounded by many 5-star hotels.
> "This plot of land is blessed with a breathtakingly beautiful view and great business potential," she said.
> "It lies close to Bangkok's central business district with the broadest reach to potential customers, whether they be Thais living along the north and south banks of the river who will have easy access by boat, or Thais and foreigners working and living in the business districts of Silom, Sathorn, Sampeng and Naradhiwas Rajanagarindra, as well as residents in the Thon Buri and Ratchaphruek areas, and a large number of tourists staying at 5-star hotels all around the development.
> "It is a really strategic location in western Bangkok," she said.
> Tipaporn said: "We are pioneering this new era in the design of such developments in Thailand, leaving behind the phase of mixed-use developments and moving forward to what I call the era of 'magnificent location' developments.
> "This land, firmly placed at the centre of the city's river life, has been lying full of untapped potential. It has witnessed the evolution of Bangkok and life along the Chao Phraya River for centuries. And it will now become a hugely sought-after prestige address that is priceless, and one that proudly carries that heritage," she added.
> The Magnolia CEO said that because of its size and its location, the project would also help pump life into the city and re-energise Bangkok, as well as enable many more people to benefit from the waterfront.
> 
> Physical/emotional landmark
> "We want to create a physical and an emotional landmark; not just another building or commercial venture, but something that can further enhance Bangkok's stature in the region and the world; something that will become a new attraction in the city for both local and international visitors. That's because we have seen that iconic landmarks on a city's main river can move that city forward - whether in Paris, London, Shanghai or Sydney," she said.
> "This project can help Bangkok capture a historic opportunity - one that will make it a top regional hub for tourism and business, increasing the flow of people and businesses into Thailand and helping to propel our economy upwards."


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## melrocks50

*^^ Biggest private commercial development ever in Thailand worth more than around $1.2billion!!!

*




Le Male said:


> WOW!!! Yes, yes, finally Bangkok will have such a super huge project!
> Hopefully it will be an 'ICONIC LANDMARK' as they mentioned!!! Given the cost of the project, it should not disappoint us !!!
> WOW B35 bn ($1.16 bn), that's:
> - more that 2/3 of *Burj Khalifa*'s cost ($1.50 bn)
> - more than half of budget for the under-construction *Shanghai Tower* ($2.20 bn)
> - slighty less than cost of the completed *Shanghai World Financial Center* ($ 1.20 bn)
> 
> I can't wait the see the final design!
> Yes, go Bangkok, go!!!!


----------



## melrocks50

*Crowne Plaza Sukhumvit, 34 Storey*


----------



## melrocks50

melrocks50 said:


>


..


----------



## melrocks50

*M Silom, 53 Storey*











bigNavySeal said:


>


----------



## melrocks50

*185 Rajdamri, 36 Storey*




















bigNavySeal said:


>


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Centra Central Station, 15 Storey : Central Station* 
*Centara to open second Centra value-brand hotel in Bangkok*










Centara Hotels & Resorts is to open the second Bangkok hotel under its new Centra four-star value brand in summer 2012.

Centra Central Station Bangkok is located on the edge of the city’s Chinatown district, a five-minute walk from the Hua Lampong mainline railway station and the MRT subway’s Hua Lampong terminus.

Guests will therefore have easy access both to the train service that operates to the provinces and resort destinations, and to the subway and skytrain system that links the key districts of Bangkok.

Centara Hotels & Resorts will operate the hotel under a management contract, signed with developer Central Station Company Limited on 2 September 2011.

The Centra brand, as the contraction of the Centara name indicates, offers affordable hotels and resorts that provide a quality experience designed to exceed expectations but not over-deliver to the point where guests feel any of the services are unnecessary.

“We believe our Centra brand is ideal for this location, as many of our guests will be independent travellers and families travelling to and from provincial destinations and using both the mainline station and the MRT,” says Chairman of the Board, Centara Hotels and Resorts.

“Also, as a significant number of guests will be business travellers, our hotel will offer extensive meeting facilities.”

The hotel has 150 rooms and suites, offering a choice of king and twin beds, with family suites that can comfortably accommodate up to four persons. In-room facilities include individually controlled air-conditioning, satellite TV, a mini-bar fridge, tea and coffee making facilities, high-speed internet access and IDD telephone line.

There are two restaurants within the hotel. Station Café, located on the 12th floor, will serve breakfast, lunch and dinner offering both buffet and a la carte choices of international and Thai cuisine and featuring an open kitchen. Also located on level 12 is Chyna, serving predominantly Chinese dishes along with a selection of Asian regional main courses and desserts, and offering views across the city, outside dining spaces and private rooms for special occasions.

Leisure facilities include Spa Cenvaree, offering a choice of traditional Thai massage and therapeutic treatments with private treatment rooms, and a fully-equipped fitness centre with separate sauna and steam rooms.

Five versatile function rooms located on the 14th and 15th floors of the hotel are complemented by large pre function spaces ideal for meetings, seminars and conferences. Presentation amenities include LCD projectors and screens, video teleconferencing and high-speed internet access.

The other Centra hotel in Bangkok is Centra Government Complex Hotel & Convention Centre Chaeng Watthana, due to open in the third quarter of this year. Centra Ashlee Hotel Patong, which opened at Patong Beach in Phuket late last year, was the first of the brand to open. Centra Taum Seminyak Bali, which opened in December, is the first overseas property under the Centra brand name. 

Centara Hotels & Resorts is Thailand’s leading operator of hotels, with 38 deluxe and first-class properties covering all the major tourist destinations in the Kingdom. A further 17 resorts in the Maldives, Philippines, Vietnam, Bali Indonesia, Sri Lanka and Mauritius Indian Ocean, brings the present total to 55 properties. Brands and properties within Centara ensure that specific categories such as couples, families, individuals, and meetings and incentives groups will all find a hotel or resort that is appropriate to their needs. Centara operates 25 branches of Spa Cenvaree, one of Thailand’s most luxurious and innovative spa brands, and the company’s Kids’ Club is available at all the family-friendly resorts to ensure that the youngsters and teens are taken care of. Centara Hotels & Resorts also operates two state-of-the-art convention centres in Bangkok, and one in Udon Thani in northeastern Thailand.

For more information and reservations, please contact tel. +662 101 1234 ext 1 or e-mail to [email protected] or visit our website at http://www.centarahotelsresorts.com 



*Marriott Hotel & Marriott Executive Apartment, 39 Storey *


Originally Posted by *kalboz*


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Posted by Kalboz









_image hosted on *flickr*_




*Park Ventures+Hotel Okura, 33 Storey-142 M : Wireless Road*










posted by Ten










Possted by Oliveceeper



*M. Sathorn Mode Hotel, 40 Storey : Sathorn *










_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_









Posted by bigNavySeal


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*ZEN WORLD, 20 Storey : Ratchaprasong *










































































Posted by KENDO


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Radisson Blu Plaza, 30 Storey : Sukhumvit *



_image hosted on *flickr*_










*Mercure+Ibis Siam Square, 35 Storey : Rama I *










update:* 18-03-12*



posted by knrOctober


*MCOT Complex Center, 65 Storey-369M : Huaykwang *

_*Adjusted fair value with HOLD maintained.* A 50 rai land development project will be carried out at the MCOT Complex (valued at Bt10bn - phase 1 Bt6bn) with a 65 storey building offering office space, residences and hotel space later this year. MCOT develop this with a joint venture partner holding its own investment to only Bt2bn. The financial position remains strong with net cash and a 2H11 dividend of Bt1/share or a 3.4% half-year yield. With a WACC adjustment from 10.1% to 9.1%, our fair value is raised to Bt31.50 from Bt27. With the limited upside, we have maintained our Hold call.

_http://mcot.listedcompany.com/misc/a...T-MBKET-EN.pdf 


*The Capital (Ekamai-Thonglor), 25 Storey : New Petchburi* 





*Capella Hotel and Residences+Jumeirah Hotel and Residence, 73+45 Storey : Riverside *




























Originally Posted by *Olivekeeper*


----------



## Codename B

*Emquartier+UBC III Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*

32150594



Olivekeeper said:


> RIBBON the inspiration
> 
> Screen shot 2012-04-02 at 5.58.39 PM by olivekeeper2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Screen shot 2012-04-02 at 6.10.36 PM by olivekeeper2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Screen shot 2012-04-02 at 5.58.59 PM by olivekeeper2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Screen shot 2012-04-02 at 6.00.41 PM by olivekeeper2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Screen shot 2012-04-02 at 6.00.30 PM by olivekeeper2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Screen shot 2012-04-02 at 6.00.08 PM by olivekeeper2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Screen shot 2012-04-02 at 5.59.45 PM by olivekeeper2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Screen shot 2012-04-02 at 5.59.38 PM by olivekeeper2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Screen shot 2012-04-02 at 6.37.42 PM by olivekeeper2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Screen shot 2012-04-02 at 6.37.46 PM by olivekeeper2012, on Flickr
> 
> Credit to: http://www.brooklynfoundry.com/our-w...orium-quartier





KENDO said:


>


----------



## melrocks50

*Keyne, 28 Storey: Sukhumvit*



















Progress now up to the 22nd floor


----------



## Neungz

*Chulalonkorn Hospital, 30 Storey : Rama IV*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=617402&page=1



Chad said:


> So...Topping out now, only 4 more floors to go





KENDO said:


>





Ten said:


> here we are, it's 15 April.


----------



## Neungz

*PYNE, 43 Storey-161M : Ratchatewi*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1068419



Chad said:


>





Codename B said:


>





TheWestWing said:


> From Phayathai Station
> 
> Taken on March 18, 2012


----------



## Neungz

..


----------



## Neungz

*15 Sukhumvit Residence, 25 Storey : Sukhumvit-15*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1204769



Chad said:


> *Name :* 15 Sukhumvit Residence
> *Owner :* Thai Factory Development PCL.
> *Project Description :*A renovation of The Ambassador Royal Suite to 25 Storey condominium tower
> *Location :* Sukhumvit 13-15 Road
> *Reconstruction start :* The end of 2010





Chad said:


> *Low prices expected to spur sales at new Sukhumvit condo
> Published: 2/05/2011 at 12:00 AM
> Newspaper section: Business *
> 
> The 15 Sukhumvit Residences, a new condominium project between Sukhumvit sois 13 and 15, expects its low prices to attract buyers as it has lower development cost and current regulations limit the heights of new highrise buildings in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Prices at Sukhumvit 15 start from 84,000 baht per sqmfor a bare-shell unit.
> _
> 
> The company says its units will cost 15% less than comparable units of other developments in the prime location.
> 
> The building, formerly planned as a hotel by Ambassador Hotel Group, was suspended after the 1997 financial crisis. The property developer VSSL Enterprise Co acquired it two years ago for an undisclosed price.
> 
> VSSL Enterprises managing director Apichai Taechaubol said the company spent another 1.5 billion baht to redevelop and renovate the 25-storey building.
> 
> Land prices in the location were 250,000 to 350,000 baht a square wah two years ago but have reached as much as 1.5 million baht lately. Such high land costs have pushed unit prices up to 120,000 baht a square metre, he said.
> 
> However, prices at Sukhumvit 15 start from 84,000 baht per sq m for a bare-shell unit and 92,000 baht for a fully furnished one. After the launch period that began on the weekend, the company will raise the prices by 10-15%.
> 
> Mr Apichai said current regulations do not allow construction of building higher than eight storeys in the soi but the building was constructed under older regulations.
> 
> According to Knight Frank Chartered (Thailand), the project's sales agent, unit prices at new projects in nearby locations were at least 120,000 baht per sq m and between 150,000 and 170,000 baht for luxury development.
> 
> Established in 1998, VSSL Enterprise has registered capital of 800 million baht and focuses on condominium development as it sees demand from both end-user occupants and investors.
> 
> In the same location, rental rates for one-bedroom units are between 22,000 and 25,000 a month, which attracts investors. Knight Frank expects to sell 40% of the units by the end of the year after factoring in cooling sentiment in the condominium market.
> 
> The 3.5-billion-baht 15 Sukhumvit Residences has 514 fully furnished units priced from 2.39 million baht each, to be completed by mid-2012.





Chad said:


> From Kalboz on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*The Capital (Ekamai-Thonglor), 25 Storey : New Petchburi*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479797
http://www.thecapitalcondo.com/











samson1475 said:


> แจ่มจริงๆ


----------



## Neungz

*ASPIRE Rama IV, 32+28 Storey : Rama IV*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1218845



Chad said:


> *Name :* ASPIRE
> *Location :* Rama IV Road, Opposite Bangkok University
> *Developer :* Asian Property PCL.
> *Project Description :* 32+28 Storey Condominium Towers
> *Launch :* October 2010





Chad said:


>





Olabil said:


> It`s gonna be quite massive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ap-thai.com/ap-projects/progress/Aspire-Rama-4/85/





Chad said:


> From Verve, From Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdsisti/6917282062/


----------



## Neungz

*Prototype, 52 Storey : Petchburi*

*Prototype, 52 Storey : Petchburi*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1257639



Chad said:


> *Name :* Circle Living Prototype
> *Developer :* Fragrant Group
> *Project Description :* 52 Storey Condominium Tower
> *Location :* New Petchburi Road, opposite Circle Condominium
> *Launch :* Q1 2011





Chad said:


>





jarcje said:


> 6 months after last post anything happening??





musclethai said:


> อัพเดท
> 
> มีเครน มี แบ็กโฮ มาแล้ว


----------



## Neungz

* AIA Tower, 28 Storey : Sathorn*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1345033



Chad said:


> on your right


----------



## Neungz

*Royal Thai Police General Hospital, 22 Storey : Ratchadamri*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1024299



Chad said:


> *Name :* Royal Thai Police General Hospital
> *Location :* Ratchadamri
> *Owner :* Royal Thai Police General Hospital
> *Project Description :* 22 Storey Hospital Building
> *Construction Start :* December 2009





Chad said:


>





Chad said:


> Seems like they havnt started on it yet.





Ten said:


> 15 April 12 update.


----------



## Neungz

*Wyne Sukhumvit, 31 Storey : Sukhumvit*



Chad said:


> *Name :* Wyne Sukhumvit
> *Developer :* Sansiri Plc.
> *Proejct Description :* 31 Storey Condominium Tower
> *Location :* Sukhumvit Road, opporsite Sukhumvit 71
> *Launch :* August 2010





Chad said:


> Red turns out great!





samson1475 said:


> The Glass house


----------



## Neungz

*The Coast, 34+33 Storey : Eastern Corridor*




Chad said:


> *Name :* The Terminal Bang-na
> *Location :* Bang-Na Intersection
> *Project Description :* 34 and 33 Storey Condominium Towers
> *Expected Launch :* May 2009





ant35 said:


> *The Coast Bangkok*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit : The Coast Bangkok Fanpage


----------



## Neungz

*Murano, 31 Storey : Sukhumvit-39*



Chad said:


> *Name :* Murano (tentative)
> *Owner :* Citi Resort Co.,Ltd
> *Project Description :* 31 Storey serviced apartment
> *Location :* Sukhumvit 31
> *Construcion start :* March 2011





Chad said:


>





Chad said:


> On your left.
> 
> From Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/craig-palmer/6931597758/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Neungz

*IDEO MOBi RAMA9, 26 Story : Rama IX*




samson1475 said:


> Name : IDEO Mobi Rama 9
> Developer : Ananda Development PCL.
> Project Description : 28 story highrise condominium tower
> Project Area : 2-2-1.24 rai
> Total units : 705 Units
> No. of parking space : 297 cars
> Location : Rama9 Road
> Launch : Feb 2012
> 
> Look เดิมๆ





samson1475 said:


> Location
> 
> 
> 
> Facility





TheWestWing said:


> Taken on March 10, 2012





Chad said:


>


----------



## Neungz

construction update....
*The River, 73+43 Storey-265.59 M : Riverside*



Chad said:


> *Name :* The River
> *Location :* Riverside, next to The Peninsular, opporside the Shangri-La and The Oriental
> *Developer :* Takson Hotel Holdings,Raimonland Development Limited+JP Morgan (Singapore) Limited
> *Project Description :* 73 Storey Tower comprising 838 units of Condominium and Serviced Apartment+a 43 Storey Hotel Tower with a retail+parking podium.
> *Heights :* Tower A : 265.59 Meters, Tower B : 151.75 Meters
> *Architect :* HB DESIGN LIMITED
> *Project Approved :* May 15, 2006
> *Expected Launch :* December 2006
> *Construction Starts :* Jaunary 2007
> *Construction Finishes :* The end of 2010





Chad said:


>





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7192698496/sizes/l/in/photostream/





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pnut83/7191314778/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Neungz

*Marriott Hotel & Marriott Executive Apartment, 39 Storey : Sukhumvit 57*



Chad said:


>





KENDO said:


>


----------



## Neungz

recently completed....

*SO Bangkok, 32 Storey : Rama IV*




Mr.donut said:


> *Sofitel Luxury Hotels Announces Large Network Expansion in APAC*
> 
> 
> Sofitel Luxury Hotels has announced the expansion of its network across Asia Pacific, with the addition of eight new properties.
> 
> All new Sofitel Hotels will showcase the new standards of the Sofitel Luxury brand, which boasts a strong link between its French heritage and the local cultures of the countries in which the brand operates.
> 
> Sofitel Luxury Hotels will strengthen its network across Asia Pacific with the opening of eight new properties in the region in 2010-2011, including: Sofitel Dongguan Humen Oriental (China – August 2010); Sofitel Phnom Penh Phokeethra (Cambodia – December 2010); Sofitel Guangzhou Sunrich (China - Spring 2011); Sofitel Qingdao (China - Spring 2011); Sofitel Mumbai BKC (India – Spring 2011); Sofitel Shanghai Jing’an (China – Fall 2011); Sofitel Bangkok Sukhumvit (Thailand – Fall 2011); *Sofitel So Bangkok (Thailand – Fall 2011).*
> 
> Commenting on the expansion of Sofitel Luxury Hotels in China, Michel Molliet, VP of Sofitel Luxury Hotels Greater China, said: “Sofitel Luxury Hotels has gained momentum and recognition in the China market with our existing network across first and second-tier cities. With four new hotels between 2010-2011, as well as three more under development between 2013-14, (in Sanya Haitang Bay, Haikou and Lianyungang), Sofitel Luxury Hotels will further reinforce its strong positioning for both leisure and business travelers.”
> 
> Sofitel’s new positioning centres around the idea that human relations lie at the heart of luxury. The French brand strongly believes the interpretation of “luxury” is firmly based on the guest’s experience.
> 
> “The French origin is in our brand DNA,” explained Markland Blaiklock, SVP of Sofitel Luxury Hotels Asia Pacific. “We enhance the experience with our know-how complimented by our French connections and the best of local culture. This is apparent in the importance we place on design, working with world renowned designers and integrating elements of the local culture.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://had.hotelworldasia.com/content/sofitel-luxury-hotels-announces-large-network-expansion-apac
> 
> Sofitel So น่าจะเป็น Sub-Brand ของ Sofitel นะครับ
> คาดว่าน่าจะออกมาในสไตล์ Boutique Hotel





KENDO said:


>



Sofitel So Bangkok by joewen1980, on Flickr


Sofitel So Bangkok by joewen1980, on Flickr


Sofitel So Bangkok by joewen1980, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*Lumpini Park Rama 3 Riverside, 36+36+36+36 Storey : Riverside-Rama III*




Chad said:


> *Name :* Lumpini Park Rama 3 Riverside
> *Developer :* LPN Public Company Limited
> *Project Description :* 4 towers of 38 Storey Condominium blocks
> *Location :* Rama III Road
> *Launch :* September 2010





Chad said:


> สวยออก
> 
> สวยกว่า สุพาลวย





Chad said:


> and with just a blink of an eye, it's about to be done
> Look at that dead alley!


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok | GATEWAY Ekkamai & ORIGAMI Thonglor*



Chad said:


> These 2 complexes deserve it's own thread.
> 
> *Name :* Gateway Ekkamai
> *Location :* Ekkamai Intersection, Opporsite Tatthong Temple
> *Project Description :* A shopping complex
> *Owner :* TCC Capital Land Plc
> *Construction Start :* 4th Quarter 2009





KENDO said:


>


..


----------



## Neungz

*IN Square Mall: Chatuchak *



jarcje said:


> Renders:





jarcje said:


>


----------



## Codename B

^

ดีครับ ไม่ได้อัพเดทมานาน 

-----------------------

*THRU Thonglor, 33 Storey: New Petchburi*



Chad said:


> They Changed the design a bit.





ArkinMourad said:


> 12/02/2012


----------



## Neungz

PPonline said:


> *M Project by Major Development* *@ BKK*
> 
> *M Ladprao*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M Phyathai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M Silom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *source : www.signatureofme.com*


...


----------



## Neungz

PPonline said:


> *The Crest by SC Asset @ BKK*
> 
> *The Crest : Phahonyothin 11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Crest : Sukhumvit 24*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source : www.scasset.com


...


----------



## Neungz

PPonline said:


> *CENTRIC by SC Asset @ BKK*
> 
> *Centric @ Tiwanon Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Centric @ Ratchada-Suitisan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source : www.scasset.com


...


----------



## Neungz

PPonline said:


> *Life Project by ASIAN PROPERTY DEVELOPMENT @ BKK*
> 
> *Life Ladprao 18*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Life Ratchadapisek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source : www.ap-thai.com/


...


----------



## Neungz

PPonline said:


> *THE ADDRESS PROJECT by ASIAN PROPERTY DEVELOPMENT @ BKK
> *
> 
> *THE ADDRESS ASOKE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE ADDRESS SUKHUMVIT 28*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE ADDRESS SATHORN 12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source : www.ap-thai.com/


...


----------



## Neungz

PPonline said:


> *IDEO MOBI by Ananda Development, Thailand*
> 
> *IDEO MOBI PHAYATHAI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IDEO MOBI SUKHUMVIT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IDEO MOBI SATHORN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IDEO MOBI RAMA 9*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit : www.ananda.co.th


...


----------



## Neungz

PPonline said:


> *Supalai Project by Supalai Public Company Limited, THAILAND* *Part I*
> 
> *SUPALAI PREMIER @ ASOKE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SUPALAI PARK EKKAMAI-THONGLOR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SUPALAI PRIMA RIVA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit : www.supalai.com


...


----------



## Neungz

PPonline said:


> *Supalai Project by Supalai Public Company Limited, THAILAND* *Part II*
> 
> *SUPALAI PREMIER @ RATCHATHEWI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit : www.supalai.com


...


----------



## Neungz

Codename B said:


> ^
> 
> ดีครับ ไม่ได้อัพเดทมานาน


^^ ถ้าผมไม่เลิกเล่นเว็บนี้ไปซะก่อน threadนี้จะไม่ตกไปอยู่หน้าที่2แน่นอนครับ^_^


----------



## Neungz

PPonline said:


> *ASPIRE PROJECT by ASIAN PROPERTY DEVELOPMENT, THAILAND*
> 
> *ASPIRE SUKHUMVIT 48*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ASPIRE RAMA 9*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ASPIRE RAMA 4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ASPIRE NGAMWONGWAN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit : www.ap-thai.com


...


----------



## Neungz

*Creative Technology University, 20 Storey : Sathorn*




Chad said:


> *Name :* Creative Technology University, Rajamangala University of Tecnology Bangkok
> *Location :* Narathiwas Road, Sathorn
> *Owner :* Rajamangala University
> *Project Description :* 20 Storey Building
> *Construction Start :* Q1 2012





Chad said:


>





Chad said:


> *สถาปัตยกรรมสร้างไอเดีย
> 
> 17 พ.ค. 2555*
> 
> ' ดวงฤทธิ์ บุนนาค' สถาปนิกขั้นเทพ ที่มีผลงานการออกแบบติดอันดับ1 ใน 5 ของเอเซีย สร้างผลงานโดดเด่นมากมาย เช่น H1 บูติกมอลล์ ย่านทองหล่อ Costa Lantaรีสอร์ท และล่าสุดคือโครงการ อาคารปฎิบัติการเทคโนโลยีเชิงสร้างสรรค์ มหาวิทยาลัยราชมงคลกรุงเทพ สาทร
> 
> อาคารปฎิบัติการเทคโนโลยีเชิงสร้างสรรค์ พื้นที่สำหรับนักศึกษา ผู้สนใจที่จะได้เรียนรู้และค้นพบความคิดสร้างสรรค์ ผ่านบรรยากาศ กิจกรรมที่หลากหลาย ไม่ว่าจะเป็นจากศูนย์สร้างสรรค์งานออกแบบ ( TCDC) สำนักงานอุทยานการเรียนรู้ ( TK Park) และสถาบันพิพิธภัณฑ์การเรียนรู้แห่งชาติ
> 
> *: ดีไซน์กระตุ้นไอเดีย *
> 
> "ปกติอาคารราชการมักจะดูน่าเบื่อ แต่เราทำให้เห็นว่าจริงๆ อาคารราชการ ไม่จำเป็นต้องดูน่าเบื่อเสมอไป และสถาปนิกไทยก็มีความสามารถพอที่จะทำให้มันดีได้ภายใต้เงื่อนไขและงบประมาณ งานนี้จึงเป็นตัวอย่าง ที่เปลี่ยนแปลงวิธีคิดของราชการ และวิธีทำงานกับราชการ ”
> 
> ในส่วนของพื้นที่อาคาร เป็น 2หมื่นกว่าตารางเมตร จำนวน20ชั้น แบ่งออกเป็น 3 ส่วนหลัก ชั้นล่างเป็นพื้นที่เรียนของมหาวิทยาลัย ส่วนที่สองเป็นพื้นที่ที่เป็น ศูนย์สร้างสรรค์งานออกแบบและห้องสมุด ส่วนที่สามเป็นพื้นที่สำนักงานของมหาวิทยาลัย
> 
> โดยรูปร่างทางสถาปัตยกรรมของอาคารนี้ ถูกสร้างขึ้น บนพื้นฐานของความคิดสร้างสรรค์ ในมุมมองของดวงฤทธิ์ คือคำว่า "เป็นไปได้ " เป็นความเป็นไปได้ที่มีพื้นฐานอยู่บนพื้นฐานของความจริงฉะนั้นมัน “ไม่ใช่” เรื่องของความเฟ้อฝัน จินตนาการ “คนเราจะมีความคิดสร้างสรรค์ได้ต้องมองเห็นความเป็นไปได้ก่อน”
> 
> สถาปัตยกรรมของอาคารมูลค่ากว่า 500 ล้านบาท ถูกออกแบบขึ้นโดยท้าทาย ความเป็นไปได้ ทั้งในเรื่องโครงสร้าง และรูปทรงของสถาปัตยกรรม ด้วยการนำเสนอรูปทรงที่มีลักษณะเหมือนมีการแยกตัวออกจากกัน 3 ส่วน จากปกติที่อาคารสูงทั่วไปจะเป็นลักษณะตรง แต่อาคารหลังนี้เหมือนว่ามันถูกดันให้แยกออกจากกันเป็นรูปทรง 3 ก้อน
> 
> “ ความเป็นไปได้ที่เราสร้างขึ้นคือ เราสร้างรูปทรงของของอาคารที่มีลักษณะ เหมือน"ไม่มี"สมดุล แต่ในแง่ของโครงสร้างแล้วมี “สมดุล” และแข็งแรงเต็มที่ โดยที่มวลของอาคารทั้ง 3 ก้อนยังอยู่ ในสภาพที่สมดุล และในทางโครงสร้างก็ มีเสถียรภาพสมบูรณ์แบบทุกอย่าง ”
> 
> ซึ่งสถาปัตยกรรมนี้เป็นการรวมงานวิศวกรรมเข้าไปในงานสถาปัตยกรรมอย่างสมบูรณ์แบบ มีการคำนึงถึงความประหยัด แต่ยังคงคุณภาพที่ดี โดยความโดดเด่นของอาคารหลังนี้คือตัวอาคารที่ยื่นออกมาถึง
> 
> 8 เมตร ซึ่งใช้เทคโนโลยีที่เรียกว่า “โพสเทนชั่น” (Post-Tension)คือระบบพื้นอาคารที่ใช้ลวดอัดแรงในการรับน้ำหนักของพื้น มีลักษณะ เป็นพื้นไร้คาน ส่งผลให้โครงสร้างอาคารสมบูรณ์แบบตามการออกแบบของสถาปนิกเป็นไปได้จริง โดยสามารถรักษารูปทรงของสถาปัตยกรรมได้ด้วย
> 
> หนุ่มสถาปนิก บอกถึงที่มาของการออกแบบอาคารว่า ต้องการกระตุ้นให้เกิดแรงบันดาลใจและ สุนทรียภาพเกิดกับผู้ที่เข้ามาใช้บริการ ผ่านอาคาร ที่สะท้อนให้เห็นถึงความคิดสร้างสรรค์ ตามโจทย์ของมหาวิทยาลัย ให้มองเห็นความเป็นไปได้ว่า รูปทรงของอาคารไม่จำเป็นจะต้องอยู่ในกรอบสี่เหลี่ยมเหมือนเดิมอีกต่อไป ถือเป็นความท้าทายที่เขาต้องการให้เกิดขึ้นเป็นรูปธรรมที่ชัดเจน
> 
> “เราพยายามสร้างพื้นที่สถาปัตยกรรมให้มันสามารถจะกำหนดหรือกระตุ้นให้ผู้ที่ใช้เกิดแรงบันดาลใจ หรือแรงกระตุ้นความคิดสร้างสรรค์มากขึ้น นี่คือเหตุผลที่เราเข้าประกวดแบบและได้รับการคัดเลือก ”
> 
> *ทางเดินนอกกรอบ*
> 
> กลไกที่สำคัญในแง่สถาบัตยกรรมที่แตกต่างอีกอันหนึ่ง คือเรื่องของความกว้างของบันไดทางเดิน ที่สามารถเชื่อมต่อกันของอาคารค่อนข้างเยอะทั้งในตัวอาคารและนอกอาคาร ซึ่งจะเป็นส่วนที่นักศึกษาของมหาวิทยาลัยจะมาใช้ โดยมีความเชื่อว่ายิ่งมีพื้นที่ลักษณะนี้มากก็จะเอื้อให้นักศึกษาเกิดการจับกลุ่มกันและเกิดการเชื่อมโยงกันทางความคิดที่แตกต่างกันได้เร็วขึ้น
> 
> จุดประสงค์ของทางเดินลักษณะนี้เพื่อทำให้นักศึกษาได้มีโอกาสพูดคุยแลกเปลี่ยนความคิดเห็นกันมากขึ้น แทนที่จะเป็นในโรงอาหาร ใต้ถุนตึกเหมือนในอดีต ยิ่งในยุคนี้สำคัญมากเพราะนักศึกษาไม่ค่อยคุยกันแบบเห็นหน้า ตัวต่อตัว แต่จะไปคุยกันผ่านเฟซบุ๊ค
> 
> “ความคิดสร้างสรรค์ไม่ได้ เกิดขึ้นจากในห้องเรียน ในห้องเรียนครูจะสอนพื้นฐานความจริงเพื่อให้ เด็กจับกลุ่มแลกเปลี่ยนความคิดกันแล้วก็นำไปคิดต่อ เมื่อสามารถสร้างกลุ่ม และเกิดความเชื่อมโยงขึ้นได้ จะเกิดลักษณะที่เรียกว่า Lateral thinking (คิดด้านข้าง) หรือการคิดนอกกรอบ คิดออกไปนอกทิศทางจากตำรา เด็กคุยกันในเรื่องที่เรียนมา แต่คุยออกไปนอกกรอบที่เรียนทำให้เกิดการแลกเปลี่ยน และความคิดสร้างสรรค์ ผมคิดว่าเป็นสิ่งที่สำคัญ”
> 
> สิ่งที่เจ้าของโครงการและคนออกแบบอยากให้เกิดในอาคารหลังนี้คือ ผู้ที่มาใช้ นอกจากมีความตื่นเต้นจากสถาปัตยกรรมที่เกิดขึ้นแล้ว จะต้องรู้สึกสนุกที่ใช้งานอาคารหลังนี้แล้วเกิดแลกเปลี่ยนพูดคุยกันในเรื่องต่างๆที่อยู่รอบตัวเสมือนเป็นโจทย์ที่มากระตุ้นให้เกิดการคิดตลอดเวลา และสิ่งเหล่านี้จะช่วยนำมาซึ่งการเปลี่ยนแปลง วิธีคิดของผู้ที่มาใช้ นักศึกษา และอาจารย์ผู้สอนไปด้วย


----------



## Codename B

*CENTRAL WORLD, Opens!!!*

*Central World Expansion*









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.229010157135175.48886.178336925535832&type=1


jarcje said:


> CentralWorld Soi Central Expansion Impression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/SynthesisDNA


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 75+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn *

*May 2, 2012

*
Quote:
MahaNakhon - Bangkok Rising
Below ground works continue through May for MahaNakhon's retail "Cube" building. We have now reached the B2 level, where the workers are creating the level supporting frame, then will lace the reinforcement bars together and pour the concrete, forming the reinforced concrete surface level of B2, completing in around 10 days. 









http://www.facebook.com/MahaNakhonBKK 

*May 20, 2012*

Quote:
Following the last construction update, this week the B2 level was completed already. The underground site now is setting up the supporting frame on the B2 surface as usual which allow workers stand on the frame and build the structure for B1. It will takes approximately a further 5 days to finish that. 









http://www.facebook.com/MahaNakhonBKK


----------



## Neungz

* IDEO Sukhumvit 103, 20+20 Storey : Sukhumvit*




Chad said:


> Va-oow!!!





KENDO said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok | Siam Square One*




rewthai said:


> ด้านพระราม 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ด้านสยามสแควร์ซอย7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> จาก facebook





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/traveling9to5/7276802180/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/traveling9to5/7276801624/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Neungz

* Rama 9 Square Tower, 40 Storey-155 M: Rama IX-Grand Square*




ant35 said:


> *Rama 9 Square*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Status* : In Progress
> *Design* : Urban Architects Co.,Ltd.
> *Project Manager* : Project Planning Services Co.,Ltd.
> *Site location* : Rama 9 intersection
> *Detail* : - 36 Floor and Basement 5 Floor
> - Zone 1 North Tower (11-36 Floor) 48,000 Sq.m.
> - Zone 2 South Tower (11-27 Floor) 28,000 Sq.m.
> - Zone 3 Podium (BS-B1, 1-10) 60,000 Sq.m.
> - Total 136,000 Sq.m.
> *Project Duration* : December 2010 - *March 2013*
> 
> Credit : http://www.pps.co.th/project_detail.php?id=98





Chad said:


> In masterplan





Chad said:


>





Codename B said:


>





TheWestWing said:


> Taken on April 21, 2012


----------



## Neungz

PPonline said:


> *IDEO by Ananda Development, BANGKOK*
> 
> *Ideo Blucove Sukhumvit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ideo MORPH 38*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source : www.ananda.co.th


...Thank you PPonline


----------



## Neungz

*HQ, 36 Storey : Sukhumvit-55*




Chad said:


> *Name :* HQ
> *Developer :* Sansiri PCL.
> *Project Description :* 34 Storey Condominium Tower
> *Location :* Next to Tops Marketplace Thonglor
> *Launch :* Feb 2011





Chad said:


>





melrocks50 said:


> Newly released pictures I took from the Sansiri Life comes home event at Paragon yesterday
> 
> 
> IMG_0593 by melrocks50, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing projects


----------



## Minsk

*Fulldome Experience Center / FORMA*

http://www.archdaily.com/237515/fulldome-experience-center-forma/

*Architects*: FORMA
*Location*: Bangkok, Thailand
*Team*: Oleksiy Petrov, Iryna Miroshnykova, Alice Magirovska, Dmytro Prutkin, Vadim Sidash, Victoria Leonchenko, Anna Dobrova
*Client*: Fulldome.Pro
*Technical Solutions*: Front Pictures 
*Type*: Concept design
*Building Area*: 3500 m2
*Status*: Ongoing 
*Year*: 2011-2012


----------



## Neungz

ูู^^ thank for sharing ^_^


----------



## Minsk

You are welcome


----------



## Neungz

Appleich said:


> *Suvarnabhumi Phase II development contract signed* :banana:
> 
> Airports of Thailand Plc today successfully had the consulting and management contract for the second phase development of Suvarnabhumi Airport, which would require a total investment of Bt62.5 billion.
> 
> AOT President Aniruth Thanomkulabutr said after the contract signing with EPM Consortium that upon completion in 2017, the expanded Suvarnahbumi Airport will be able to accommodate a total of 60 million passengers per annum. EPM Consortium’s contract is worth Bt809.9 million.
> 
> Last year, the airport which was opened in 2006 catered services to 48 million passengers, despite its maximum capacity of 45 million. Aniruth said that the number of passengers is expected to rise to 51 million this year and there is no end in sight.
> 
> The Suvarnabhumi Phase II project will cover four main areas.
> 
> 1. It entails a secondary concorde with 216,000 square metres in usable space. It is equipped with 28 near-terminal parking bays and the remote parking bay with 960,000 square metres in space. This will also encompass a southern tunnel and passenger transportation system.
> 
> 2. The construction of a new passenger terminal on the east of the airport, an airline office building and a parking building.
> 
> 3. The designing and construction of infrastructure system.
> 
> 4. The project management
> 
> "EPM Consortium is primarily tasked to manage the project, which includes the finalising of project details, the selection of a designing team, and the oversight on designing and construction," Aniruth said.
> 
> Under the 70-month contract, EPM will start its job from June 1.
> 
> EPM Consortium was involved in the Suvarnabhumi Phase I development project.
> 
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/business/Suvarnabhumi-Phase-II-development-contract-signed-30183151.html#


..


----------



## Neungz

PPonline said:


> *RHYTHM by Asian Property, BANGKOK*
> 
> *RHYTHM: Sukhumvit 44/1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RHYTHM: Sukhumvit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ap-thai.com


...


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok | Bang Sue Grand Station*




atom said:


> แผนผังสถานีรถไฟชุมทางบางซื่อ (ในอนาคต)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://th.wikipedia.org/





napoleon said:


> Source: Design Concept Co.


----------



## Neungz

ไม่รุจะหาอะไรมาปั่นละ 

ไปก่อนนะครับ เปิดเืทอมละ

ฟิ้ววววววววววววววววววววววววววว


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Eastin Grand Hotel, 33 Storey : Sathorn *






























Posted by BigNavySeal


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Q-House Asoke-Petchburi, 44 Storey : Asoke*









IMG_1270 by melrocks50, on Flickr

Just passed by yesterday. They put up a sign. I might be late though. 


*SINGHA Headquarters, 47 Storey : Asoke *










Next Plot on sale


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*SINGHA Headquarters, 47 Storey : Asoke *


Next Plot on sale










posted by KENDO

*Park Ventures+Hotel Okura, 33 Storey-142 M : Wireless Road *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kankait...n/photostream/

Recent article about Yamazato Restaurant at Hotel Okura: *Okura's pride and joy*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kalboz/sets/ 

*Holiday Inn Express Siam, 30 Storey : Rama I *










posted by tealovely

*RHYTHM Sathorn-Narathiwas, 27 Storey : Sathorn *























































posted by melrocks50


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Chulalongkorn Hospital Intregrated Development, 27+21+20+15+15+15+12+7+7 Storey : Patumwan* 

*MASTERPLAN
*_image hosted on *flickr*_









*. Central Building, 30 Storey
1. Central Residence, 27 Storey 
2. Sirinthorn Elderly Hospital, 21 Storey
3. Medical Residence, 20 Storey (there was a thread, deleted&merged)
4. Nursing Dormitory, 15 Storey (there was a thread, deleted&merged)
5. Parking Building #3, 15 Storey
6. IPD Ward Building, 15 Storey
7. Parking Building #2, 12 Storey
8. CSSD Building, 7 Storey
9. Co-Generation Powerplant, 7 Storey
1. 
_image hosted on *flickr*_









2.
_image hosted on *flickr*_









1. 
_image hosted on *flickr*_









2.
_image hosted on *flickr*_










Originally Posted by *TheWestWing*  
_
image hosted on *flickr*









Actually it's located on Rajchadamri Rd.

Taken on February 5, 2012_









Taken on June 3, 2012 

*185 Rajadamri, 36 Storey : Ratchadamri *









from Raimon Land Media Center




















































Taken on June 3, 2012 

a stunning shot from FLickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bangkok...n/photostream/










*Centra Central Station, 15 Storey : Central Station* 
*Centara to open second Centra value-brand hotel in Bangkok*



















Taken on June 3, 2012 

posted by TheWestWing

*Suan Lum Night Bazaar Ratchada, 32+25+25+18 Storey : Ratchada *



















posted by Mr. donut


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Belle Avenue, 43+43+40+40+33+33+28+28 Storey : Rama IX-Grand Square *





















posted by BigNavySeal

*The Address Sathorn, 40 Storey : Sathorn *









posted by BigNavySeal

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 75+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn *

Weekendhobby.com


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Waldorf Astoria + Magnolias Ratchaprasong, 60 Storey : Ratchaprasong *










*New luxury icon for Bangkok
PROPERTY REPORT | Jun 27, 2012 *

Magnolias Ratchadamri Boulevard officially launched this week, a luxury mixed use development right in the heart of what is widely considered the city’s most sought-after address.

Developed by Magnolia Finest Corporation Ltd under the strapline ‘fulfilling the legacy of Ratchadamri’, the residences have been carefully crafted to offer luxury global investors top-end amenities in Bangkok’s most exclusive neighbourhood.

With a project value of around THB6 billion (US$188 million) for the residences, construction is expected to finish by mid 2015 and the lower floors of the development are set to house one of the world’s most prestigious 5-Star hospitality brands, The Waldorf Astoria Hotel.

The unique architecture and interiors for Magnolias Ratchadamri Boulevard will introduce something unique to what is already a favoured location for stand out buildings in Bangkok. Two layers of a three-dimensional architectural ‘petal’ will spiral along the tower’s full height, as if springing from the ground like a Magnolia flower to reveal the inner life of the building.

The ‘petal’ will give the building a dramatic profile in the Bangkok skyline, whilst also providing special features to house the diverse functions in the building complex and create a comfortable living environment for residents.

“Magnolias Ratchadamri Boulevard is to be developed to global standards of next-generation living, both in terms of technology and design,” said Thanawan Chaiwatana, managing director, Magnolia Finest Corporation. “Beyond the magnificence of the property itself, there is an active intelligence at work behind the scenes, creating simple concessions to enjoyable life within the residences, whilst also saving on energy, water and reducing environmental impact.”

Built on more than 6 rai (9,600sqm) of land, Magnolias Ratchadamri Boulevard residences comprise 316 units, which range in size from 48 sqm (1-bedroom), average 80 sqm (2-bedroom) to the larger penthouses and duplex penthouses of between 250 to 360 sqm. Prices start from THB8 million (US$251,000), rising to THB80 million (US$2.5 million) for a 30-year leasehold.

Luxury features of the residences include The Magnolia Ratchadamri Boulevard Residences Lounge, an exclusive and private club, plus a residential lobby, drop-off area and concierge. Additionally, a curved garden-view library, jogging track with slope garden and 70 metre pool with Jacuzzi and kid’s pool will serve those looking to maximise use of the building’s many outdoor spaces.

Magnolias is one of the first buildings in Bangkok to be designed from the outset to meet the latest in green considerations and fully comply with both the Thai 2009 Green Building Code and the Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design (LEED) certification of the US Green Building Council. 










Posted by Chad


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Emquartier+UBC III Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit *













































จาก


----------



## melrocks50

Bangroma-sky said:


> *Waldorf Astoria + Magnolias Ratchaprasong, 60 Storey : Ratchaprasong *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New luxury icon for Bangkok
> PROPERTY REPORT | Jun 27, 2012 *
> 
> Magnolias Ratchadamri Boulevard officially launched this week, a luxury mixed use development right in the heart of what is widely considered the city’s most sought-after address.
> 
> Developed by Magnolia Finest Corporation Ltd under the strapline ‘fulfilling the legacy of Ratchadamri’, the residences have been carefully crafted to offer luxury global investors top-end amenities in Bangkok’s most exclusive neighbourhood.
> 
> With a project value of around THB6 billion (US$188 million) for the residences, construction is expected to finish by mid 2015 and the lower floors of the development are set to house one of the world’s most prestigious 5-Star hospitality brands, The Waldorf Astoria Hotel.
> 
> The unique architecture and interiors for Magnolias Ratchadamri Boulevard will introduce something unique to what is already a favoured location for stand out buildings in Bangkok. Two layers of a three-dimensional architectural ‘petal’ will spiral along the tower’s full height, as if springing from the ground like a Magnolia flower to reveal the inner life of the building.
> 
> The ‘petal’ will give the building a dramatic profile in the Bangkok skyline, whilst also providing special features to house the diverse functions in the building complex and create a comfortable living environment for residents.
> 
> “Magnolias Ratchadamri Boulevard is to be developed to global standards of next-generation living, both in terms of technology and design,” said Thanawan Chaiwatana, managing director, Magnolia Finest Corporation. “Beyond the magnificence of the property itself, there is an active intelligence at work behind the scenes, creating simple concessions to enjoyable life within the residences, whilst also saving on energy, water and reducing environmental impact.”
> 
> Built on more than 6 rai (9,600sqm) of land, Magnolias Ratchadamri Boulevard residences comprise 316 units, which range in size from 48 sqm (1-bedroom), average 80 sqm (2-bedroom) to the larger penthouses and duplex penthouses of between 250 to 360 sqm. Prices start from THB8 million (US$251,000), rising to THB80 million (US$2.5 million) for a 30-year leasehold.
> 
> Luxury features of the residences include The Magnolia Ratchadamri Boulevard Residences Lounge, an exclusive and private club, plus a residential lobby, drop-off area and concierge. Additionally, a curved garden-view library, jogging track with slope garden and 70 metre pool with Jacuzzi and kid’s pool will serve those looking to maximise use of the building’s many outdoor spaces.
> 
> Magnolias is one of the first buildings in Bangkok to be designed from the outset to meet the latest in green considerations and fully comply with both the Thai 2009 Green Building Code and the Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design (LEED) certification of the US Green Building Council.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by Chad







I'm really excited for this project!


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Unilever Head Quarters, 14 Storey : Rama IX-Grand Square (new project on the Thai forum): * 
*Name :* Unilever Towers (U Place)
*Location :* Grand Square, Rama IX, Next to Central Plaza Rama 9
*Developer : *GLAND Public Company Limited
*Project Description :* 14 stories
*Construction Start :* December 2011 












*Hyde Sukhumvit , 43+37 Storey : *











*Bangkok Horizon Lazi, 26 Storey : Rama III-Naratiwas (new project on the Thai forum) * 
*Name :* Bangkok Horizon Lazi
*Developer :* CMC Co.,Ltd
*Project Description :* 26 Storey Condominium Tower
*Location :* Narathiwas Road
*Launch :* July 2012


*CMC stretches its construction period
Published: 29/06/2012 at 07:53 AM
Newspaper section: Business*

Due to a labour shortage, the medium-sized developer Chaopraya Mahanakorn Plc (CMC) has chosen to extend its construction period by three or four months instead of paying extra wages and hunting for more workers.









_*The Bangkok Horizon Lazi will occupy 642 square wah on Narathiwat Road, featuring 267 units for 80,000 baht a square metre.*_

Managing director Wichian Padhayanun said the extended construction period creates easier management, particularly during the final process when most contractors leave the job.

"Some contractors do not complete additional untidy jobs after construction is complete and the unit is being transferred to customers," he said.

The construction extension is agreeable to most customers, as it lets them extend their down payment period.

Though the extension means higher interest for the company, it is within a suitable framework and the increased amount is not high as the loan would be if used in line with construction progress, said Dr Wichian.

CMC has 20 projects worth 7 billion baht that were launched in the past three years. About 70% of this supply has been sold.

The firm will pay 1 billion baht for six plots in Bangkok next year on which to develop five condominium projects near existing and under-construction mass-transit lines along with a low-rise housing project in the Ratchaphruek area.

One of the condos will be a high-end project in the inner city.

CMC is looking at Sathon, Narathiwat, Phahon Yothin and Ratchadaphisek roads to buy a two-rai plot for 300 million baht.

The plan is for 400 units ranging from 48-120 square metres and priced at 120,000 baht per sq m.

Project value will be 1.5 billion baht.

For the rest of the four condominium projects, CMC wants to buy land for less than 400,000 baht per square wah in the Sukhumvit Road area, planning to develop units priced at 100,000 baht per sq m.

If the land is in other areas, then the price should not exceed 200,000 baht per sq w for units priced at 70,000 to 80,000 baht per sq m.

CMC will launch three new projects in the second half of this year _ on Ratchadaphisek Soi 20 in Huai Khwang district worth 180 million baht, Narathiwat Road (900 million baht) and Krungthep-Non Road (1.2 billion baht). 

*MBK Center Renovation, 34+30 Storey : Pathumwan* 
*Current*

_image hosted on *flickr*_









*Future *

_image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*All new projects (new on the Thai forum):*



*CPB Siam Sinhorn, 35+11 Storey : Langsuan* 143.90 meters + 42.30 meters 
*Name*: CPB Langsuan Block D --project under EIA review
*Location*: Soi Tonson (between Soi Langsuan 1 & 2)(behind Naturalville and Centerpoint Langsuan)
*Project Description*: leasehold residential (two connected towers--35 floors and 11 floors)
*Expected Launch*: 2012
*Developer*: Siam Sindhorn Co., Ltd. (CPB land)
*Architect*: Plan Architect Co., Ltd. 










Posted by Speed


*Panyatara School, 21 Storey : Nonthaburi* 
*Name :* Panyatara School
*Owner :* CP All PCL.
*Project Description :* 21 storey learning center
*Location :* Opposite Softwarepark Chaengwattana Road, Nonthaburi
*Construction Start :* April 2012

*Rendering :*












*Centric Sathorn-St.Louis, 30 Storey : Sathorn* 
*Name :* Centric Sathorn-St.Louis
*Location :* Sathorn-St.Louis
*Developer :* SC ASSET PCL.
*Project Description :* 30 Storey Condominium Tower 












*H, 33 Storey : Sukhumvit 43* 
*Name :* The Preston
*Location :* Sukhumvit 43
*Project Description :* 33 Storey Condominium Tower
*Expected Launch :* August 2008 

It's being relaunched



















from this web : http://thinkofliving.com/2012/07/03/...32/#more-27944



*Taupe, 33 Storey : Sukhumvit-71* 
*Name :* Taupe
*Developer :* Sansiri PCL.
*Project Description :* 33 Storey Condominium Tower
*Location :* Sukhumvit 71
*Launch :* 4Q 2012 










posted by *sukritudom* 



*Bonus*


*Park Ventures+Hotel Okura, 33 Storey-142 M : Wireless Road *









^^
สระว่ายน้ำที่ทุกท่านรอคอย



























^^
Lift lobby ฝั่ง office


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Metro Sky Kaset, 17+12 Storey : Northern Corridor*
*( New project on the Thai forum)*
*Name :* Metro Sky Kaset
*Developer :* Property Perfect PCL.
*Project Description :* Two highrise condominium towers
*Location :* Kaset-Nawamintr Road, Northern Corridor
*Launch *July 2012 



















posted by Chad


----------



## XNeo

Love those building design :cheers:.


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*MAGNOLIAS RATCHADAMRI BOULEVARD INTRODUCES SUSTAINABLE HIGH-END LIVING IN THE HEART OF BANGKOK
3 กรกฏาคม 2555 18:00*










Magnolia Finest Corporation Limited, a high end real estate developer under the DT Group of Companies launched “Magnolias Ratchadamri Boulevard” which is set to become the city’s most sought-after address for those who demand the absolute best in uncompromised luxury. With a project value of 6,000 million Baht, on more than 6 rai of land at the heart of Bangkok, Magnolias Ratchadamri Boulevard residences comprise 316 units, from 17th to 54th floor, which range in size from 48 square metres (1-bedroom), average 80 square meters (2-bedroom) to the larger penthouses and duplex penthouses of between 250 to 360 square metres. Price starts at 170,000 Baht per square meter.

About Magnolia Finest Corporation Limited
Magnolia Finest Corporation Co., Ltd., a member of DT Group of Companies, established in 2000, operates the Property Development business under the concept of “Think and Create for Human Sustainability”. With this in mind, we develop projects that best respond to the demands and well-being of our residents.
The Company invests and develops real estate projects on an international level to build growth of joint ventures and development of international real estate projects with our domestic and international partners and investors.
Each project is unique with state-of-the-art design incorporating quality materials, energy and environmental technology. We not only build a place for living, we also innovate to achieve the best quality of life. 













































































Posted by Chat 



*Hyde Sukhumvit, 43+37 Storey*

pic from http://www.cbre.co.th/th/Bangkok-Con...-Sukhumvit.asp











*ASHTON, 36+10 Storey : Sukhumvit-38 *


----------



## Minsk

*VNG Office / Openbox Company*

*Architects: *Openbox Company
*Location:* Bangkok, Thailand
*Project Year:* 2012
*Photographs: *Wison Tungthunya

Since the site was already very tight, the form was simply the shape of the site, stretched to maximum, build-able envelope according to regulation setback. This turn out to be an unexpected opportunity to exploit unique form and space that would be difficult to justify under normal circumstance. The full envelope form was then carved at the front to create a triple height, open-air, arrival hall.

The facade concept was created upon the concept and images of MDF and particle board production process. Pieces of small material coming together to form an image of dynamic, functional surface.

The interior center atrium opens up through all office floors. Staircases were designed as lengthened objects, placed randomly in the middle of the atrium, leaning from one floor to another. Aside from being a composition of objects in space, ones might be reminded of an image of the logging days.

With proper placement of building direction in relation to the actual sun path, the atrium is properly lighted with natural, indirect daylight throughout the day. Only in the late afternoon, some direct sunlight was intentionally planned to penetrate through vertical windows, creating shadow pattern in the atrium. Such image resembled the natural lighting effect in the Forrest at the end go the day.

With the idea to celebrate the corporate philosophy, we suggested to extensively display one of their products as an actual interior finish. The idea was simply to create the effect that would normally be done in the product exhibition room, but expand the effect to fill up the entire atrium space. Selected interior surfaces, such as floors, feature walls, and atrium staircases were finished with Vanachai flooring products, and†concentrate this only in the atrium space to make sure the effect was powerfully and tastefully executed.

The office space was raised all the way up to the bottom of floor slabs. All m&e pipe works, wiring, and air ducts were all exposed. Aside from the obvious more ceiling height, and healthier work environment, this technique also provided a refreshing feeling of modern, raw and industrial look.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Thanks for the update Minsk


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*L&H Surasak, 41 Storey : Sathorn *












*H, 33 Storey : Sukhumvit 43* 
*Name :* The Preston
*Location :* Sukhumvit 43
*Project Description :* 33 Storey Condominium Tower


It's being relaunched



















from this web : http://thinkofliving.com/2012/07/03/...32/#more-27944


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*L71 House / OFFICE AT Co.*

23
Jun 2011

Filed under: Houses ,Selected , Bangkok, Concrete, Metal, OFFICE AT Co., Thailand, Wood



© Wison Tungthunya

Architects: *OFFICE AT Co.*
Location: *Bangkok, Thailand*
Project Year:* 2010*
Project Area: *650 sqm*
Photographs: *Wison Tungthunya*
   

The L71 house is a single family house located on the northeastern side of Bangkok, Thailand. The site for the house is a long and narrow shape site. All of the house programs such as 4 bedrooms, dining room, and family room are place along the site to face the North. Since the owners have occasional parties, the public areas, such as living room and parking, are in the front of the house, and the private areas are in the back of the house along with a swimming pool.
© Wison Tungthunya

The living room mass was extended to create private space for the swimming pool and the second floor mass was extended to create shading for the swimming pool and terrace. If the house is designed as one big mass it will block ventilation and natural light, so in this house each room is split to maximize ventilation and natural light.
© Wison Tungthunya

Since the masses are split, it creates some semi outdoor space to interlock indoor and outdoor space. Varieties of natural materials including water, grass and wood are inserted into each space.
© Wison Tungthunya

The roof of the main house is double-roof to cover the house from weather. The lower roof is reinforced concrete slab, and the upper roof is metal sheet roof. A space between the two layers of roof acts as an air buffer, natural ventilation and allows for easy maintenance. Main material of this house is painted plastered brick wall and tint glass. Where the masses are splitted, the material of the splitted masses is wood.



http://www.archdaily.com/145460/l71-house-office-at-co/




*Vertical Living Gallery / Shma + Sansiri PCL + SdA*


07
Jul 2011



Wison Tungthunya


Architects: *Shma + Sansiri PCL + SdA*
Location: *Bangkok, Thailand*
Project Year: *2011*
Projecta Area: *430 sqm*

Photographs: *Wison Tungthunya*
 
  

Bring nature along as you move upwards. While Bangkok living ground has been rising, little of the green area rises with it. This green envelope is designed for condominium sale office gallery, a place where a new urban living definition is displayed.

Wison Tungthunya


Plan

The module green wall crate is made from stainless steel for easy construction. Hanging plant pots and drip irrigation are installed behind the felt. This system is inexpensive and convenient to construct. Considering the location, we selected local plant, Tokyo Dwarf which is normally found on ground. It can very well withstand Bangkok’s extreme environment. The texture of the plants also softens the rigidity and stand out among Bangkok’s complex structures.

Wison Tungthunya


http://www.archdaily.com/148548/vertical-living-gallery-sansiri/


----------



## el palmesano

BANGKOK has the best skyscraper of our times!! all the projects are amazing!


----------



## Bangroma-sky

el palmesano said:


> BANGKOK has the best skyscraper of our times!! all the projects are amazing!


Thanks 

Need only more 250 + meter buildings.

Here a link to a threat, made to show the the architecture in Thailand, especially modern architecture, showing what the country has to offer. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1529185

update Maha Nakhon finally the retail cube above ground:


July 15, 2012










_image hosted on *flickr*_








posted by Pop


----------



## Neungz

*NOBLE REVOLVE, 40 Storey : Aree*




Chad said:


> *Name :* Noble Revolve
> *Developer :* Noble Development PCL.
> *Project Description :* 40 Storey Condominium
> *Location :* Soi Aree next to Vertical Aree
> *Launch :* July 2012





melrocks50 said:


>





melrocks50 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*The Seed Mingle, 33 Storey : Sathorn*




Chad said:


> *Name :* The Seed Mingle
> *Developer :* Preuksa Real Estate PCL
> *Project Description :* 33 Storey Condominium Tower
> *Location :* Soi Suan plu, Sathorn
> *Launch :* September 2010





Chad said:


> It looks great





Chad said:


> It should be single and ready to mingle very soon


----------



## eurico

the Magnolias is amazing!! my 2nd fav project at BKK after Mahanakhon


----------



## Neungz

*NOBLE REVENT, 31 Storey : Phayathai*




Chad said:


> *Name :* NOBLE REVENT
> *Developer :* NOBLE Development PCL
> *Project Description :* 33 Storey Condominium Tower
> *Location :* The Intersection of Sri-Ayudya and Phayathai BTS Station
> *Launch :* JUNE 2010





Chad said:


>





SanMiguel said:


> .





TheWestWing said:


> Taken on July 2, 2012


----------



## Neungz

recently completed

*Villa Asoke, 45 Storey : Asoke*



thanabank said:


>





bantuekheum said:


> posted by Kritl at prakard.com


----------



## Neungz

*URBANOabsolute, 40 Storey : Riverside*



Chad said:


> *Name :* URBANO ANBSOLUTE
> *Developer :* Pruksa PCL
> *Location :* Sathorn-Taksin Road, Behind The River
> *Project Description :* 50 Storey Condominium Tower
> *Launch :* June 2010





melrocks50 said:


> IMG_1766 by melrocks50, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

>>


----------



## Neungz

*Belle Avenue, 43+43+40+40+33+33+28+28 Storey : Rama IX-Grand Square*




Chad said:


> *Name :* Belle Avenue
> *Developer :* Belle Park Group
> *Location :* Rama IX Road, Ratchadapisek : Rama IX Square phase III
> *Project Description :* 8 Towers of highrise condominium towers
> *Expected Launch :* August 2008





ArkinMourad said:


>





Festival said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*PYNE, 43 Storey-161M : Ratchatewi*












TheWestWing said:


> Taken on August 1, 2012


----------



## Neungz

*The Willow, 23 Storey : Sathorn*




Chad said:


> *Rendering :*


----------



## Neungz

*T.C. Green, 34+34+34+34 storey : Rama IX*



Chad said:


> มัน! ไทย! มาก!





Chad said:


>





Dominatz said:


> พอดีผ่านไป เห็นขึ้นยอดตึกแล้ว


----------



## Neungz

*M Silom, 53 Storey : Silom*




Chad said:


> *Name :* M Silom (Tentative)
> *Location :* Narathiwas, Chongnonsi Road Behind Somboon Seafood
> *Developer :* Major Development Plc
> *Porject Description :* 60 Storey Condominium Tower
> *Launch :* December 2009





maracus said:


> ^^ เออะ ด้วย !!
> 
> 25 December 2010 - แบบจำลองในพารากอนครับ





bigNavySeal said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* MRT Blue Line extension Part 2*



mosdelta said:


> เอามาโพสไว้สำหรับคนที่ลืมไปแล้วหรือยังไม่ได้ดู :cheers:





napoleon said:


>





TheWestWing said:


> *Update August 4, 2012 *
> *From Charan 24-----> Tha Phra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken on August 4, 2012





TheWestWing said:


> *Sanam Chai Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken on August 4, 2012


----------



## Neungz

*Mercure+Ibis Siam Square, 35 Storey : Rama I*



kalboz said:


>





nichgon said:


> *4/08/2012*


----------



## melrocks50

*Name :* The Room Wongwian Yai
*Developer :* Land and House PCL.
*Project Description :* 29 Storey Condominium Tower
*Location :* Wongwian Yai BTS Station, Thonburi
*Launch :* May 2012


----------



## Neungz

*MRT Purple Line*




napoleon said:


> Bangsue to Bang Yai, 23 Kms
> 
> 
> http://www.mrta-purpleline.com/
> 
> 
> http://www.mrta.co.th/Jobs/Railcar/purple.pdf





kitti said:


> *UPDATE 01/08/2012*
> 
> *สถานีคลองบางไผ่ อยู่ไกลลิบๆ*
> 
> 
> 
> *สถานีคลองบางไผ่ *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ตัวสถานีคลองบางไผ่ ใกล้ๆ *
> 
> 
> 
> * มองกลับไปยังตลาดบางใหญ่*
> 
> 
> 
> *ตัวอาคารศุนย์ซ่อมบำรุง*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *หลังคาสถานีคลองบางไผ่*
> 
> 
> 
> *มองกลับไปยังสถานีตลาดบางใหญ่*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *สถานีตลาดบางใหญ่*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *เสาโค้งที่เลี้ยวมาจากสถานีสามแยกบางใหญ่*


----------



## psth

เดินหน้าต่อไป ไทยแลนด์


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*TERMINUS, 40+36+36 Storey*

Lets see some shots from the more recent design.









_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_












































posted by Chad


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*EQUINOX, 42+30 Storey *



_




























www.prakard.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=526839_


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn *


*August 9*

_Hey MahaNakhon Fans...it's easy to forget how long it takes to reach ground level; as Bouygues-Thai mobilise on site (already begun) here's one of the last shots of the Cube at ground level before the work above ground commences, taken recently by Cody (thanks Cody)._









http://www.facebook.com/MahaNakhonBKK


----------



## Neungz

New Building, king chulalongkorn memorial hospital



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/graphic2design/7509623898/sizes/l/in/photostream/





Mr.Chopinfan said:


> IMG_0420 by Mr.Chopinfan, on Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=94166488#post94166488


----------



## Neungz

ASTRO, 37 Storey : Nonthaburi



Bangroma-sky said:


> consrtuction progres - 15 juni 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.astrocondo.com/en/index.html





Bangroma-sky said:


> And some (new) renders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.astrocondo.com/en/gallery.html


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*King Rama IX Museum & Learning Centre (LARNCHALEOMPHRAKIAT))*

CategoryFuture Projects - Competition entries 
LocationBangkok, Thailand 
ArchitectShma Company Limited 
WAF Entry2012 
Award*World Architecture Festival 2012 - Shortlisted*



































Concept : The Mountain of Tenfold Virtue of the Ruler

Situated in the foremost historical district of Bangkok, the proposal draws it’s inspiration from Sacred Mountain – an archetype for monument in the past. This symbolic landmark is majestic in gesture and yet infused with green public spaces across the top and underneath its mountain shape serves as creative ground for new Thai generation belonging to modern culture. 

The design focuses on symbolising ‘Ten fold Virtue of the Ruler’ which the King has been living according to attested by his exceptional contribution for the country. Similar to how the dharma script has been preserved in the Chedi, ten royal trees placed on the top of the mountain stood for each virtue, sitting on ten overhanging planters enveloped with ten bells in the glazed ceiling exhibition hall. When sunshine through skylight, trees create shadow pattern casting through the interior. Each bell room tells the story of each virtue through various media such as hologram model and video. 

Stepping mountain roof, where landscape overlay architecture served as public space that attracts people, a plaza of activities and a view point overlooking the historical city skyline with the Royal Palace in highlight.
The green roof also serves as a sustainable feature in reducing heat gain and collecting water for rain harvesting. 

Glazed terra cotta horizontal fins emphasized the tectonic of the mountain. Three types of fin are designed to capture different amount of light, individually appropriate for different interior function. At the same time its reflective faces are coloured by sunray throughout the day.
*Lead Architect »*

*Shma Company Limited*



http://www.worldbuildingsdirectory.c...ct.cfm?id=4262


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Hyde Sukhumvit 168 m.*


















posted by Chad

update by SeeMacau 17-08-12


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Le Luk, 47+27 Storey : Sukhumvit-Prakhanong 160 m.*


















posted by samson1475

Construction of the mall

_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]
IMG_1848 by melrocks50, on Flickr



















Lobby Lifts on WELTZ RESIDENCES floors look like 5 stars hotel








360 panorama views .


















posted by samson1475


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Le Luk, 47+27 Storey : Sukhumvit-Prakhanong *

Community Mall






















































posted by samson1475


----------



## Neungz

>>


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Bhiraj Tower Taps Demand for Grade A Offices in a Tightening Market
CBRE Thailand — 4 กันยายน 2555 12:07*










With the continued improvement in demand for office space in Bangkok, Bhiraj Buri Group has announced its new property development in the heart of Bangkok. The new project will be a grade A mixed-use development consisting of office and retail spaces for rent and will be named Bhiraj Tower.

Situated on the main Sukhumvit Road opposite the Emporium department store, Bhiraj Tower is a 45-storey building with a total lettable area of approximately 50,000 square metres. The building has been designed to meet international grade A standards, including a column-free layout offering an efficient 1,500-1,700 sq.m. floor plate, 2.85-metre ceilings, a modern lobby with double-volume ceiling allowing more natural light, and a state-of-the-art security and access-control system. In addition, Bhiraj Tower will feature a direct covered walkway from Phrom Phong BTS station connecting with its second floor, making access convenient for both tenants and visitors.

Mr. Nithipat Tongpun, Executive Director & Head of Office Services at CBRE Thailand, commented that Bhiraj Tower is the only new grade A office development that will be completed in the central business district (CBD) between now and the end 2014. As of Q2 2012, the supply of grade A CBD office space in Bangkok totalled 1.22 million sq.m., while the take-up in the area soared by 10.3% y-o-y. On the rental side, grade A rents in Bangkok rose for the fourth consecutive quarter, posting a gain of 2.9% q-o-q and 7.9% y-o-y and now are more than the previous peak in 1992. The lack of new supply and rent increasing has meant that office rentals are now rising to a level where it makes for some developers to building new grade A developments.

According to Dr. Prasarn Bhiraj Buri, President and CEO of the Bhiraj Buri Group – the developer of Bhiraj Tower, “We hope that this new landmark will add tremendous value to our community and the Bangkok skyline. With regard to the office market, we see a trend for greater demand for high-quality office spaces and facilities that genuinely support employees’ working environments and lifestyles.”

Currently, the construction work has already started and is expected for completion in Q1 of 2014.


----------



## Neungz

Chad said:


> *Cabinet endorses development project in Siam Square
> The Nation September 4, 2012 7:10 pm*
> 
> 
> Chulalongkorn University has won the Cabinet's approval for the development of its parking area, near Novotel Siam Square Hotel, into a commercial building which could require an investment of over Bt3 billion.
> 
> Deputy Government Spokesman Pakdeeharn Himathongkham said that the 34-floor building will have 7,315 square metres in usable space.
> 
> "The university’s study shows that if the building is operated as a hotel, the investment would reach Bt2.5 billion, with the 7.5-year break-even point. For an office building, it will require an investment of Bt1.9 billion, with the 11.14-year break-even point. In both cases, the annual rents payable to the university, as the land owner, are estimated to be Bt217.62 million for a 20-year leasing contract, Bt304.5 million for 25-year contract and Bt410.19 million for 30-year contract," he said.
> 
> The university has been waiting for the Cabinet’s approval for a few years, as joint private investment is sought. It will have to come under the Public-Private Joint Venture Act, as the project value exceeds Bt1 billion.
> 
> The Finance Ministry also instructed Chulalongkorn University to revise the revenue-sharing structure, suggesting that aside from land rents the university should enjoy parts of the above-forecast commercial returns. Currently, MBK Centre and Novotel Siam Square are also subjected to the same condition. It is also instructed to work with related agencies on how to ease traffic congestion and pollution in the area, once the project is completed.
> 
> The project is divided into two phases.
> 
> The first 10 floors with 50,000 sqm in space would be invested and managed by Chulalongkorn University. This will consist of commercial shops and parking lots.
> 
> The concession of the next 24 floors with 30,000 sqm will be awarded to a private developer, for the development as an office building or a hotel.


...


----------



## Neungz

*M Silom, 53 Storey : Silom*












Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/seua_yai/7938619028/sizes/l/in/photostream/





KENDO said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*RHYTHM Pahol-Ari, 54 Storey : Paholyothin*




Ben_BEnz said:


> เครดิต Condo maniac http://www.prakard.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=517047





Bangroma-sky said:


> This thread has been very quiet lately..
> 
> update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ap-thai.com/ap-projects/progress/RHYTHM-Phahon-Ari/64/


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Bangkok | A Square Community Mall - Sukhumvit 26 
* 
*Map :









Plan :*









*Renders :*










*An An Lao*









*Cyber Square*









*Yunomori Onsen & Spa + Gastronom Cafe & Baker*









*Flow House Bangkok*









more pics from FB : Link

*Pics :*


















Pictures belong to A Square's facebook page and to Flow House Bangkok's facebook page


----------



## Neungz

*Keyne, 28 Storey : Sukhumvit*




Chad said:


>





KHON said:


> Lovely..


----------



## Neungz

*Rhythm Sathorn, 38+42 Storey : Sathorn*



Olivekeeper said:


> http://www.thai3dviz.com/board/showthread.php?t=37973





Chad said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Hotel Indigo, 26 Storey : Wireless Road*



Chad said:


>





TheWestWing said:


> Taken on September 7, 2012


----------



## Neungz

*MRT Purple Line - part 3*




Blue OceanS said:


> ศรีพรสวรรค์


----------



## Neungz

*BTS Skytrain Light Green Lines Extension - Part 2*












napoleon said:


> East Phase 2, Berring to Samut Prakan Province 13 Kms
> 
> 
> http://www.greenline-extension.com/samutprakan/index.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *E15 - E23*
> 
> 
> E17


----------



## Neungz

*MRT Blue Line extension Part 2*






















barth said:


> 10/09/2012
> 
> *Blue Line extension between Bang Sue Station and Tao Poon Station*


----------



## Neungz

*BTS Skytrain Dark Green Lines Extension*












napoleon said:


> South Phase 2, Taksin to Bangwha 5.3 Kms
> 
> http://www.taksinskytrain.com/index.html
> 
> Pics by BlueDragonExp
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13622995&postcount=342





Makham said:


> S9


----------



## Neungz

http://www.flickr.com/photos/oaddd/7976377931/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Neungz

*BANGKOK | Up | 30 fl | U/C*



Bangroma-sky said:


> *Name :* UP
> *Location :* Sukhumvit 65, Ekkamai
> *Developer :* Angpao Asset PCL.
> *Project Description :* 30 Storey Condominium Tower
> *Launch :* November 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posted by Chad











http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0702091.123184.169083063120364&type=1&theater


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*BANGKOK | Magnolias Ratchadamri Boulevard | 239m | 784ft | 57 fl | Prep *



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461796&page=3&highlight=









MRB, view from Royal Sport club
























https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...type=3&theater 
__________________


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Be the First to Preview Show Suites of Magnolias Ratchadamri Boulevard
• Luxury homes along Bangkok’s most prestigious boulevard, in the same compound as the "Waldorf Astoria Bangkok"
• Sat 15 - Sun 16 September 2012 at 10am - 7pm

For more project details, visit http://bit.ly/OIDjte or call +66 2652 2111 






http://www.facebook.com/surawat.hant#!/CBRE.Condo.Society


----------



## Neungz

Living in Bangkok by Photos by HPD, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

The Heart of the City by Photos by HPD, on Flickr


----------



## Bangroma-sky

edit


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn *

Sep 16th, 2012



















posted by pop in the international tread


----------



## Neungz

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hrkfdn/7993636832/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*H, 33 Storey : Sukhumvit 43 *

























http://hcondo.com/gallery-photo.html


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Rama 9 Square Tower, 40 Storey-155 M: Rama IX-Grand Square *


































posted by thanabank


----------



## Neungz

Q Asoke, 41 Storey : Asoke

QUOTE=Chad


----------



## Neungz

QUOTE=Chad









QUOTE=thanabank









Left : Aspire // Center : IDEO


----------



## Neungz

Siamese Suriwong, 20 Storey : Silom

 Siamese Queen, 35 Storey: Queen Sirikit Convention Center




Chad said:


>


----------



## Neungz

Chad said:


> There still very limited infos about this but here is one recent article mentioned about it and It is still under the reviewing process of EIA committee as far as I know.
> 
> *Thai architecture firm expands
> PROPERTY REPORT : Sep 27, 2012*
> 
> Thailand-based architecture and design firm The Beaumont Partnership (TBP) has appointed Peter Skinner to the position of partner, as the company expands its operations in Thailand to meet escalating demand.
> 
> Skinner, who has extensive international and local experience, will be joining the management leadership and providing added strength and depth to the growing team in the Bangkok office, mentoring young Thai architects and further building on the company’s portfolio of projects that covers the commercial, hospitality and residential sectors.
> 
> TBP chief executive officer Tim Beaumont said the introduction of Skinner to the company would be a huge boost to everyone and important to managing a period of significant growth generated by the expanding Thai and Indochinese economies. Around the region, there existed a high demand for a level of creativity to which local designers and architects were very well suited for both local and international projects, Beaumont said.
> 
> “We are delighted Peter has been appointed partner, as he brings widespread expertise, creativity and knowledge, plus is an ideal mentor for the superb young Thai architectural and design talent of the future who we are committed to training and developing,” he said.
> 
> Skinner’s extensive experience will allow TBP’s projects Thailand and the rest of Asia to flourish further as the country’s economy continues to thrive.
> 
> Skinner brings to the company experience across feasibility/concept planning as well as architectural and interior design. He has formerly been responsible for numerous design projects internationally including Sheraton Hotel, Hanoi, Vietnam; Park Plaza Ulaan Bataar, Mongolia; Le Meridien Bangalore, India; and the Radisson Sukhumvit Soi 13 Bangkok, Thailand, among others. Residential projects have included *The Peninsula Residence, Bangkok, Thailand;* Ocean Vista Residences, Phanthiet, Vietnam; the Majestic Quay residential development Perth Western Australia; and the People’s Republic of China Consulate, East Perth.
> 
> “I am delighted to be appointed partner at this prestigious firm,” said Mr Skinner. “It’s an exciting time to be part of a dynamic company that continues to expand its client base thanks to the entire team’s abililty to deliver a full spectrum of integrated services and personalised solutions from conception to completion,” Skinner said.
> 
> TBP’s notable projects include the Northpoint Pattaya condominium; Ocean One Tower condominium in Pattaya, The Andaman Resort and Residences, Phang Nga, and the Lakes Condominium Bangkok. The firm has also involved in the design of prominent international schools in South East Asia.


...


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Central World soi expantion*









posted by Chad


*Menam Residence, 59 Storey : Riverside *



















posted by melrocks50


----------



## eurico

^^ wow Central World Soi expantion is amazing!!


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit *





















*SiME, 18+15 Storey : Thonburi *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kalboz/...n/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kalboz/...n/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zet11/6179258804/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Menam Residence, 59 Storey : Riverside *


----------



## Neungz

*XXXIX, 34 Storey : Sukhumvit-39*

Originally Posted by *Chad*

*Name :* XXXIX
*Developer :* Sansiri PCL.
*Project Description :* 34 Ultra luxury condominium tower
*Location :* Sukhumvit 39
*Launch :* October 2012










Originally Posted by *Chad*


----------



## Neungz

* Keyne, 28 Storey : Sukhumvit*



melrocks50 said:


> Keyne by melrocks50, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

Palladium Square, 39+39+34-Storey : Pratunam









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rovingisydney/8078628870/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Bangkok | Empire Tower renovation *








































































posted by Chad


----------



## Neungz

*MANOR, 35+35+25+25 Storey : Nonthaburi*



















credits to condomaniac


----------



## Neungz

*185 Rajadamri, 36 Storey : Ratchadamri*





















TheWestWing said:


> Taken on October 21, 2012


----------



## Neungz

*Silom Complex Renovation*

Originally Posted by *Mr.donut *









Originally Posted by * injustiz*



























Originally Posted by *TheWestWing*


----------



## Neungz

*Circle Sukhumvit 11, 35 Storey : Sukhumvit-11*

Originally posted by *melrocks50*










comes with sky garage in some units!


















































































1 bedroom










1 bedroom - 2










1 bedroom - 3










3 bedroom - 1










3 bedroom - 2










3 bedroom - 3


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Lumpinee set to hang up its gloves Famed boxing stadium moves to a new site in 2014 

Published: 20/10/2012 at 04:56 PM Newspaper section: News 

The bell for the final round is set to be rung on the renowned - and somewhat notorious - Lumpinee Boxing Stadium after many decades as the greatest attraction for muay Thai fighters in the country.

The stadium on Rama IV Road is a stone's throw from the former site of the Armed Forces Academies Preparatory School in the busy Bangkok commercial and tourism district.

Cramped for space, the 3-rai stadium sits on prime real estate which its owner, the Crown Property Bureau, is considering for commercial development.

The Army Welfare Department has decided the stadium, which it runs, needs a bigger home away from the traffic-clogged heart of the city.

The army has granted permission for the use of its sports facility on Ram Intra Road on which to build a new, spruced-up stadium.

The old stadium, which will close its doors in early 2014, will leave behind a legacy.

It was established in 1956 on the order of former military strongman Prapass Charusathiara.

He had the stadium built while he was commander of the 1st Division, King's Guard, in Bangkok.

The stadium project came into being as a rival to the older Ratchadamnoen Boxing Stadium on Ratchadamnoen Nok Avenue in terms of facilities and standards.

Lumpinee has hosted so many historic matches over the decades that it became the mecca for muay Thai boxers the world over. Winners at Lumpinee are held in high esteem by boxing professionals.

Champions of the two prestigious stadiums often compete in sold-out matches and the stakes for the winners hit the roof.

Lumpinee is open between 6pm and 10pm on Tuesdays and Fridays and between 5pm and half past midnight on Saturday. No boxing matches are held on religious holidays.

Maj Gen Surakai Chuttumart, director of the Army Welfare Department who is also Lumpinee Boxing Stadium master, said the army laid a ceremonial stone foundation for the new stadium on Aug 21. The event was presided over by army chief Gen Prayuth Chan-ocha, who chairs the executive board of the stadium.


The 56-year-old Lumpinee Boxing Stadium in Bangkok’s Pathumwan district will close in early 2014. SITHIKORN WONGWUDTHIANUN
Maj Gen Surakai said the new stadium will be fully equipped and integrated with modern facilities and technological features on offer. It is designed to provide convenience and accessibility to physically challenged people.

The stadium will have three buildings, the main one containing the principal boxing ring and which will be air-conditioned.

It will have 500 ringside seats, 800 seats on the second floor and 2,500 seats on the third floor. Combined with those with standing tickets, the ring can accommodate up to 8,000 people.

The second building will have staff offices with rooms for important guests. It will also have an exhibition hall detailing Lumpinee's history and a Thai boxing museum.

The third is a five-storey building. Boxers will train on the first floor, while the second to the fifth floors will be reserved for car parking space.

The new stadium will cost 380 million baht to build and construction of the foundations is proceeding.

"A gigantic monitor will be put up outside the stadium to relay major tournaments," Maj Gen Surakai said.

He promises the new stadium on 6 rai of land will deliver an audio and visual spectacle of the first order.

However, Maj Gen Surakai expected the new facility might attract fewer customers in the early months of its opening as people are not familiar with its location which is far from the city centre.

His vision is to spread the word about the art of Thai boxing on a global scale. Matches at Lumpinee Boxing Stadium are broadcast live on the Thai Global Network to 177 countries.

"The history of Thai boxing will be immortalised with a dedicated museum in the new stadium. Everyone, be they local residents or foreigners, interested in the martial artistry of Thai boxing will come here," he said.

Maj Gen Surakai said the new stadium, scheduled to be inaugurated in February 2014, will be served by a comprehensive transport network.

The new facility will also come with new plans by the management to seek the cooperation of boxing promoters to avoid choosing boxers who "are more into fancy footwork" to fight at the stadium.

He said boxing matches used to be more rousing than they are now.

"These days, boxers tend to be a lot less forceful and forthcoming with their moves in the ring ...They put more focus on physicality and this is where the allure of muay Thai is losing its shine," he said.

Maj Gen Surakai said Thai boxing should be more fun to watch.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/spor...-up-its-gloves 




 
posted by Napoleon


----------



## Neungz

*W Hotel Bangkok*
Open today(December 7th,2012)


----------



## erbse

Those "design hotels" are basically all the same. :colbert:


----------



## Neungz

Now Open
* Sofitel Sukhumvit, 35 Storey : Sukhumvit*

Originally Posted by *Icover *





































source : official website


----------



## pieterpieter

Damn, cool photos Neungz!!


----------



## Neungz

*aequa, 28 Storey : Sukhumvit-49*


----------



## Neungz

*a space I.D. Asoke-Ratchada, 39 storey : Din Daeng*



SeeMacau said:


> http://thinkofliving.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/AREEYA-ASPACE-ID-ASOKE_01_4-453x640.jpg
















































-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The Address Phayathai, 33 Storey : Phayathai*



















http://www.bkkcitismart.com/en/Bangkok-Condominium/The_Address_Phayathai/C26071134.aspx











--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Palladium Square, 39+39+34-Storey : Pratunam*









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Than Living, 20+20+20 Storey : Ratchada*



Chad said:


> www.thanliving.com


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*U [email protected] Station 2, 33 Storey : Northern Corridor ‎*

by kitti


----------



## Neungz

*Hyatt Place Bangkok, 34 Storey : Sukhumvit-24*



Chad said:


> *Hyatt Announces Plans for a Hyatt Place Hotel in Bangkok
> December 12, 2012 1:26 PM ET*
> Hotel to be first Hyatt Place hotel in Thailand
> 
> CHICAGO--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Dec. 12, 2012-- Hyatt Hotels Corporation (NYSE: H) announced today that a Hyatt affiliate
> has signed a management agreement with Pioneer Property Company Limited (PPC), a Bangkok-based real estate firm, for a new
> Hyatt Place hotel to be located in the heart of the Thai capital. Scheduled to open in 2017, Hyatt Place Bangkok, Sukhumvit will
> join the recently announced Hyatt Regency Bangkok, Sukhumvit, which is also expected to open in 2017, and Park Hyatt
> Bangkok, which is expected to open in 2014. The introduction of the Park Hyatt, Hyatt Regency and Hyatt Place brands further
> reaffirms Hyatt’s continued commitment to Thailand. There are currently two Hyatt-branded hotels in Thailand – Grand Hyatt
> Erawan Bangkok and Hyatt Regency Hua Hin.
> “As the capital, principal city and economic center of Thailand, Bangkok is strategically important for both business and leisure
> travelers and we are grateful to have the opportunity to introduce Hyatt Place to this part of the world,” said Ratnesh Verma, senior
> vice president, real estate and development, Asia Pacific, Hyatt Hotels and Resorts. “Hyatt Place is a well-recognized and
> successful brand in the United States, and it is known for delivering a consistent upscale select service experience. The introduction
> of the Hyatt Place brand in Bangkok represents an integral stepping-stone in the company’s development in this prime market and
> gives us an opportunity to further strengthen Hyatt’s commitment to expanding its brands in markets where guests are increasingly
> traveling.”
> Hyatt Place offers a fresh and friendly stay experience, ideal for the multi-tasking business travelers as well as for leisure travelers
> and families. Hyatt Place features are based on extensive consumer research and insight into the way the brand’s target market lives
> and travels offering a tailored level of comfort and service.
> “As an upscale select service hotel, Hyatt Place Bangkok, Sukhumvit will allow us to appeal to the growing number of domestic
> and international travelers to Bangkok,” said Pravina Srisakulchawla of Pioneer Property Company Limited. “While some visitors
> vacation in Bangkok, many travel for business and often choose to extend their stay. We wish to appeal to both these groups, and
> this development confirms our position to do so.”
> Hyatt Place Bangkok, Sukhumvit will offer 220 guest rooms and seven studio suites. The hotel will feature a Cozy Corner sectional
> sofa-sleeper, separate workspace, the Hyatt Grand Bed, 42” flat-panel HDTV and the Hyatt Plug Panel media center. Guests will
> also enjoy an impressive sky pool, fitness center, a multi-cuisine restaurant and bar, and dedicated meeting facilities.
> Centrally located on Sukhumvit Road Soi 24, Hyatt Place Bangkok, Sukhumvit will be an ideal base for business and leisure
> travelers, with close proximity to the Emporium shopping mall and easy access to the city’s business, entertainment and dining
> districts.
> For more information, please visit www.hyattdevelopment.com.


*Grand Hyatt Erawan Bangkok*








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey : Chitlom*











kaloksint said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...a.73520710852.108592.575485852&type=1&theater


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hyde+Hyatt Regency, 43+37 Storey-167.75 M : Sukhumvit-13*



Chad said:


> *Hyatt Announces Plans for a Hyatt Regency Hotel in Bangkok
> By Business Wire
> November 13, 2012 *
> 
> Hyatt Announces Plans for a Hyatt Regency Hotel in Bangkok
> 
> Hyatt continues its focus on Thailand’s commercial capital with plans for Hyatt Regency Bangkok, Sukhumvit
> 
> CHICAGO--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- Hyatt Hotels Corporation (NYSE: H ) announced today that a Hyatt affiliate has entered into a management agreement with Grande Asset Hotels and Property Public Company Limited, a Bangkok-based real estate development company, for Hyatt Regency Bangkok, Sukhumvit. Expected to open in 2017, the hotel will be the first Hyatt Regency-branded hotel in Bangkok, and will join the already open Grand Hyatt Erawan Bangkok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expected to open in 2017, Hyatt Regency Bangkok, Sukhumvit will be the first Hyatt Regency-branded hotel in Bangkok, and will join the already open Grand Hyatt Erawan Bangkok. (Photo: Business Wire)
> 
> The plans for Hyatt Regency Bangkok, Sukhumvit represent an integral step towards the brand’s distribution in one of Asia’s key markets. Located in the heart of the rapidly expanding commercial city center, the hotel will be part of a mixed-use development that includes a boutique shopping experience and an upscale residential tower.
> 
> “Bangkok is a key gateway city in Asia and we are delighted at the opportunity to have a Hyatt Regency in this market. The hotel perfectly complements the currently operating Grand Hyatt Erawan Bangkok and the under-construction Park Hyatt Bangkok and will offer Hyatt guests a choice of high quality hotels,” said Ratnesh Verma, senior vice president, real estate and development, Asia Pacific, Hyatt Hotels and Resorts. “The addition of the hotel reflects Hyatt’s commitment to the region and to expanding its distribution in markets where guests are increasingly traveling,” added Verma.
> 
> Hyatt Regency Bangkok, Sukhumvit will feature 300 guestrooms, including 26 suites. Designed by renowned Thai architecture firm Bangkok Architects, the hotel will feature a three meal multi-cuisine restaurant, a specialty restaurant and a bar. Designed to offer a full range of services and facilities tailored to serve the needs of meeting planners, the hotel will have more than 10,700 sq ft (1,000 sq m) of contemporary meeting space, including a ballroom. Additional hotel amenities will include a six treatment- room spa, a fitness center, a swimming pool, and a club lounge.
> 
> “We are thrilled by plans for Hyatt Regency Bangkok, Sukhumvit,” said Watcharakiti Watcharothai, Grande Asset Hotels and Property Public Company Limited. “Bangkok continues to experience strong growth in visitor numbers and this solidifies its position as a major leisure and business destination in the South East Asia region. We believe the hotel’s locations, amenities and overall urban sophistication will be well suited to upscale corporate, leisure and business travelers’ needs.”
> 
> Centrally situated at Sukhumvit Road Soi 13 in close proximity to the Asoke station of the Bangkok Transit System, the hotel will offer efficient access and visibility, connecting guests with ease to key points of interest in the city and the airport. Given its central business district location, Hyatt Regency Bangkok, Sukhumvit will be surrounded by premium residences, the offices of major international companies and high-end retail stores.
> 
> For more information, please visit www.hyattdevelopment.com.





kalboz said:


> Today 9/29/2012


----------



## Neungz

* NOBLE PLOENCHIT, 52+44+20+10 Storey : Ploenchit*












Oasis-Bangkok said:


> เริ่มแล้วครับพี่น้อง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8277163161/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## eurico

^^ wow that is massive building.... I see a lot of building at BKK really has big and masiive volume kay:


----------



## Neungz

*The Parkland Phetkasem, 28+28 storey : Bangkae*



samson1475 said:


>


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* T.C. Green, 34+34+34+34 storey : Rama IX*



jarcje said:


> 14/12


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Supalai Prima Riva, 51 Storey : Riverside-Rama III*



tewada said:


>





Chad said:


>


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NOBLE REVENT, 31 Storey : Phayathai*












samson1475 said:


> สร้างช้ามากกกกกกกก...............


----------



## Neungz

*Rhythm Sathorn, 38+42 Storey : Sathorn*









show room








http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.275978512509877.60789.268973876543674&type=3









http://www.ap-thai.com/ap-projects/progress/RHYTHM-Sathorn/63/
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Supalai Park Ratchapruk-Petchkasem, 35 Storey : Bangkae*












samson1475 said:


> Good Location


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Quinn, 33+27 Storey : Ratchadapisek*









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Condolette IZE, 33 Storey : Ratchatewi*












TheWestWing said:


> Taken on December 17, 2012


----------



## Neungz

*Mercure hotel and Ibis hotel Siam Square, 35 Storey : Rama I*








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*185 Rajadamri, 36 Storey : Ratchadamri*










TheWestWing said:


> Taken on December 23, 2012


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Chulalongkorn Hospital Intregrated Development, 27+21+20+15+15+15+12+7+7 Storey : Patumwan*



TheWestWing said:


> Taken on December 23, 2012


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Wyne Sukhumvit, 31 Storey : Sukhumvit*


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok's shopping district.*
*Pathum Won* and *Ratchaprasong*'s projects

*Siam Center renovation*
Open January 11, 2013


kitti said:


>





Icover said:


> coming soon at *Siam Center*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bangkok | Rajprasong Shopping Areas Skywalk Extension*



kitti said:


>


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bangkok | Siam Square One*












TheWestWing said:


> Taken on December 21, 12


----------



## Neungz

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rocco57au/8313931114/sizes/o/in/photostream/


Bangkok's Northern Corridor


----------



## Neungz

*The Mark, 26 Storey : Asoke-Ratchada*



Chad said:


> *Name :* The Mark
> *Location :* Asoke-Ratchada, Chaturatis Road
> *Project Description :* 26 Storey Condominium Tower
> *Launch :* October 2010





SeeMacau said:


> 2012/12/21


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*IDEO MOBi RAMA9, 26 Story : Rama IX*












TheWestWing said:


> Taken on December 23, 2012


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Rama 9 Square Tower, 40 Storey-155 M: Rama IX-Grand Square*












SeeMacau said:


> 2012/12/21


----------



## Neungz

*ASPIRE Rama IX, 25+23 Storey : Rama IX*












SeeMacau said:


> 2012/12/21


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Belle Avenue, 43+43+40+40+33+33+28+28 Storey : Rama IX-Grand Square*



SeeMacau said:


> 2012/12/21


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The Ninth Tower, 35+31 Storey : Rama IX-Grand Square*












SeeMacau said:


> 2012/12/21


----------



## Icover

Bangkok has so many buildings and towers more than any Southeast Asia cities, but the design always looks awful. We need more glassy building.

Anyway, I <3 Bangkok


----------



## Neungz

* Rhythm Sukhumvit 50, 40 Storey : Sukhumvit*



aeyulo said:


>


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Holiday Inn Sukhumvit, 29 Storey : Sukhumvit 22*












TheWestWing said:


> Taken on December 29, 2012


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASTRO, 37 Storey : Nonthaburi*


----------



## Neungz

*GALERIE rue de 39, 33 Storey : Sukhumvit-39*



moom2538 said:


>


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*












bigNavySeal said:


> Main tower site is making serious progress. Shot taken from their FB page. The external wall of the basement structure is already completed on the right side.


----------



## amantpeace

Bangkok skyscrapers look stunning & modern!!
Wish that I could visit this city one day. :cheers:

Regards from Kuala Lumpur guy


----------



## melrocks50

Thanks for all the updates Neungz!


----------



## Neungz

_Siam Center_
*The Ideapolis *
open January 11, 2013










































​


----------



## Neungz

*Siam Center *
Before the latest Renovation


Siam Centre by Ciaobrian, on Flickr


Siam Center Bangkok by central_vietnam, on Flickr


Siam Center, Bangkok by ChihPing, on Flickr


Siam Discovery Center by wowcapture, on Flickr


Siam Center by loliloop, on Flickr


Siam Center by loliloop, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

Siam Center 
before the first renovation
opening 1973



































1990s


----------



## Neungz

AFTER RENOVATION









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2392323.121380.149181595103955&type=1&theater


pd2002 said:


> วันนี้เป็นสื่อไปร่วมงานเปิดตัวมาครับ ผมว่าข้างในก็คล้ายๆเดิมนะ โครงสร้างเหมือนเดิม เน้นตกแต่ง detail มากกว่า ร้านชุดเดิมก็มาหมดครับ ตำแหน่งก็คล้ายเดิมครับ


----------



## Neungz

siam center



pd2002 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

thanabank said:


> 09.01.2013


...


----------



## Neungz

Icover said:


> *re-new SIAM CENTER grand opening 2013*, Bangkok Thailand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrities :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> *Taio Cruz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ed Westwick and Leighton Meeter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Keri Hilson and Taboo (the Black Eyed Peas)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Adrien Brody*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kim Bum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _source : facebook "SIAMCENTER"_


.....


----------



## tita01

very nice 

number or list of high rise construction in bangkok?


----------



## Codename B

^^

For Bangkok Metropolis

In 2011 there were 407 projects. 48% of those were high rise projects.

Last year 2012 there were about 400 projects, some projects had been delayed due to the floods in 2011, so they were launched in 2012 instead. About 50% were high rise projects.

This year 2013, there will be 255+ high rise projects.


----------



## Codename B

*W District Complex*



samson1475 said:


> ที่ 2 แปลงใกล้รถไฟฟ้าพระโขนง ยังไม่รู้ว่าจะเปิดตัวเมื่อไหร่ ?





samson1475 said:


> Community Mall


----------



## tita01

Codename B said:


> ^^
> 
> For Bangkok Metropolis
> 
> In 2011 there were 407 projects. 48% of those were high rise projects.
> 
> Last year 2012 there were about 400 projects, some projects had been delayed due to the floods in 2011, so they were launched in 2012 instead. About 50% were high rise projects.
> 
> This year 2013, there will be 255+ high rise projects.


booming!


----------



## ekamai

*Rhythm Sathorn, 42+38 Storey : Sathorn *









http://www.thai3dviz.com/board/showthread.php?t=37973 


*14-01-2013*_image hosted on *flickr*_
_image hosted on *flickr*_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/drchris...n/photostream/


----------



## ekamai

*Rhythm Sukhumvit 50, 40 Storey : Sukhumvit BTS onnut*


Project updated on Jan 2013

Main entrance and stair to underground lobby

facade
*







*











*







*


----------



## ekamai

*Belle Avenue, 43+43+40+40+33+33+28+28 Storey : Rama IX-Grand Square *

*







*


----------



## ekamai

*The Issara Ladprao, 51 Storey : Laoprao *


----------



## ekamai

*Radisson Blu Plaza, 33 Storey : Sukhumvit *


----------



## ekamai

*Holiday Inn Sukhumvit, 29 Storey : Sukhumvit 22 *


----------



## ekamai

*PYNE, 43 Storey-161M : Ratchatewi*

*







*


----------



## ekamai

*Lumpini Condotown Ramindra-Nawamin, 25+25+25+25 Storey : Northern Corridor *



bestkub said:


> Update from their website
> 
> 15 Febuary 2011


----------



## ekamai

*Noble Revolve Ratchada, 40 Storey : Ratchadapisek *












melrocks50 said:


> I don't usually like Noble but this one isn't that bad.


----------



## ekamai

*Waldorf Astoria + Magnolias Ratchaprasong | 60 Storey| 240M : Ratchaprasong *




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/banglaroad/8380448279/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=110447&page=45


----------



## ekamai

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/taubman...n/photostream/










Taken on black friday, from the 3rd floor of the show room 


















http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/847/snaketower2.jpg/


----------



## ekamai

*M Silom, 53 Storey : Silom *

*







*










_







_


----------



## ekamai

*Menam Residence, 59 Storey | 200 M +++ Riverside*



Chad said:


> I think it looks kinda similar to Ocean 1


----------



## ekamai

*L&H Surasak,59** Storey : Sathorn*


----------



## ekamai

*Rhythm Sathorn, 38+42 Storey : Sathorn *










http://www.flickr.com/photos/drchris...n/photostream/ 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/drchristophers/8378728195/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## ekamai

*New Project England in Bangkok*
*PICKADAILY BANGKOK SUKHUMVIT 77*


----------



## ekamai

*Patchaburi Road , Asok montri. Rama9 booming constructions*










Good Morning Bangkok by Rotweiss.TV, on Flickr


----------



## ekamai

*M Silom, 53 Storey : Silom *



melrocks50 said:


> I went to the top of the ITF Tower to take some pictures. The sales guy suggested I go take a look at the views (its kinda close to each other so the views are similar) and look at the overall progress of the project.
> 
> 
> IMG_0659 by melrocks50, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0658 by melrocks50, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0657 by melrocks50, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by melrocks50, on Flickr


----------



## ekamai

*Noble Revolve Ratchada, 40 Storey : Ratchadapisek *


----------



## Neungz

Issi Condo Suksawat, 24 Storeys : Suksawat



melrocks50 said:


> *Developer*: Charn Issara PLC
> *Units*: 800
> *Plot Area*: 3-3-0 Rai
> *Size of units*: 21-55sqm
> *Starting Price*: 1.26mb
> *Launch Date*: 2nd February 2013


----------



## ekamai

*Nye, 32+32 Storey : Thon buri (Sathorn-Taksin)*


----------



## ekamai

*Bangkok 2010*


Bangkok by ZenoWai09, on Flickr


----------



## Bangroma-sky

http://empire-aum.blogspot.com/2012/...hina-town.html




























posted by ArtieZhu

















posted by pd2002

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1584292


----------



## Jakob

I love all the projects in Bangkok!


----------



## ekamai

*Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit *













ZAIVAS said:


>


----------



## ekamai

*185 Rajadamri, 36 Storey : Ratchadamri*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phronemos/8414557018/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Bkk-Lumpini by drinkgoodwine77, on Flickr


----------



## ekamai

*AIA Tower, 28 Storey : Sathorn *


----------



## ekamai

*Waldorf Astoria + Magnolias Ratchaprasong | 60 Storey| 240M : Ratchaprasong *


*







*










http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/wtsWlE2YUQIi1d6v


----------



## ekamai

*New central chitlom*


----------



## ekamai

*Vantage, 32 Storey : Northern Corridor*


----------



## ekamai

*ABSTRACTS, 35+35+35 Storey : Paholyothin *

*







*











*







*










*M Ladprao, 45 Storey : Paholyothin*

*







*


----------



## ekamai

*Capella **Hotel and** Residences+Jumeirah Hotel and Residence, 73+45 Storey : Riverside*


----------



## ekamai

*Condolette IZE, 33 Storey : Ratchatewi '*


----------



## ekamai

*RHYTHM Pahol-Ari, 54 Storey : Paholyothin *


----------



## Neungz

RUNBKK said:


> *Thunya Shopping Park* Bangkok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: www.avpeespective.blogspot.com


.................


----------



## ekamai

CENTRAL EMBASSY 

Update 03-03-2013



KENDO said:


>


----------



## ekamai

Prototype, 52 Storey : Petchburi 









































KENDO said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Lumpini Park Rama 3 Riverside, 36+36+36+36 Storey : Riverside-Rama III*



Olabil said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*The Breeze, 44 Storey-135M : Riverside*



Olabil said:


> Update February 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from Their Facebook page


=====================================================================================================

Star View, 54+44 Storey : Riverside





















Olabil said:


> This one will soon start to rise


======================================================================================================

*Centric Scene Tiwanont, 41+36 Storey : Nonthaburi*


----------



## Neungz

*NOBLE PLOENCHIT, 52+44+20+10 Storey : Ploenchit*












KENDO said:


>


===============================================================================================

*Children Hospital, 30 Storey-121 M : Victory Monument*












Sakesin said:


> [/URL]


=======================================================================================================

*Watergate Pavilion, 19 Storey : Pratunam*


















========================================================================================

*Supalai Premier Asoke, 40 Storey : Asoke*












KENDO said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*The Lancaster Hotel, 20 Storey : New Petchburi*












KENDO said:


>


====================================================================================================

*FUSE mubius, 32+30+12 Storey : Ramkamhaeng*



KENDO said:


>


====================================================================================================

*SCG Headquarter, 24 Storey : Northern Corridor
*


Chad said:


> *Rendering :*





KENDO said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

The Lancaster Hotel seems nice


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Don Mueang aims for 27m passengers*
> Published: 7 Mar 2013 at 17.35Online news: Transport
> 
> Airports of Thailand expects 27.5 million passengers to use Don Mueang Airport by 2016 after it reopens Terminal 2.
> 
> Don Mueang general manager Paranee Vatanotai said on Thursday that the improvements to Terminal 2 will benefit the airport through servicing more passengers entering and leaving Bangkok.
> 
> The terminal will be refurbished this year with work expected to be complete in 2016. Don Mueang uses Terminal 1 for its present operation for low-cost airlines for domestic and international routes.
> 
> Nok Air, Thai AirAsia, AirAsia, Indonesia AirAsia and One-Two-Go Orient Thai are among the no-frills airlines using Don Mueang after moving their operations from Suvarnabhumi. Siam GA is the only full-service airline flying in and out of the airport.
> 
> The airport is 99 years old on Friday and already is the oldest airport in Thailand.
> 
> It handled 6 million passengers in the first five months of its fiscal year starting October 2012 and AoT is confident that 10 million more will be added over the next nine months.
> 
> The role of Don Mueang was relegated to a secondary airport for the capital after the opening of Suvarnabhumi Airport in 2006. It was shut down but later reopened to ease traffic and passenger congestion at the new airport.
> 
> The government set Don Mueang to provide services for no-frills airlines to serve local and regional destinations.
> 
> Mrs Paranee said the combination of the two airports will enable Thailand to handle 87.5 million air travellers a year in 2016.
> 
> The plan is to underline the country as the commercial aviation hub of the region.
> 
> *BGH plans to add six more hospitals*
> Published: 8 Mar 2013 at 00.00Newspaper section: Business
> 
> Thailand's largest private hospital group, Bangkok Dusit Medical Services (BGH), plans to add six more hospitals this year, focusing mainly on Thailand.
> 
> Att Thongtang, chief executive of the Phyathai Hospital Group and Paolo Memorial Hospital Group, both under the BGH umbrella, said the parent has already added three hospitals, in Khon Kaen, Udon Thani and Chiang Mai provinces.
> 
> It also recently purchased Thonburi Hospital, while last month the group opened a clinic in Myanmar, with more set for Mandalay and Dawei.
> 
> The move is part of BGH's strategy of becoming the No.1 hospital group in Asia and third in the world within three years.
> 
> It is now the second-largest hospital group in Asia-Pacific by market capitalisation and fourth in the world.
> 
> The group is considering whether to acquire more hospitals or build them, but the focus will be border provinces.
> 
> BGH hospitals average 150-200 beds.
> 
> "This year we'll focus on investing in the domestic market so that our base is strong," said Mr Att.
> 
> He said it costs 1.5 billion baht to set up a new hospital compared with 1 billion for acquisition.
> 
> In 2010, the Health Network Group controlled by Wichai Thongtang sold the Phyathai and Paolo Memorial hospital chains to BGH for 12.6 billion baht. BGH also operates the Bangkok, Samitivej, BNH hospital chains.
> 
> Revenue for BGH last year reached 48.8 billion baht, up from 37.8 billion in 2011, for a net profit of 7.94 billion, up from 4.39 billion.
> 
> Krirkyos Jalayondeja, deputy director of Phyathai 1 Hospital, said revenue for Phyathai is expected to grow by double digits in 2013, while the percentage of foreign patients is expected to reach 15% this year and 20-25% in the next two years.
> 
> While 40% of BGH's patients are foreigners, the figure is 10% for Phyathai. Most of Phyathai's foreign patients are from Russia, followed by Cambodia, Myanmar and Vietnam.
> 
> Phyathai 1 Hospital opened its third building yesterday, raising its outpatient capacity by almost 50%.
> 
> Shares of BGH closed yesterday on the SET at 152.50 baht, up 50 satang, in trade worth 861 million baht.
> www.bangkokpost.com





Bangroma-sky said:


> *Golden Land's mixed-use focus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Published: 8 Mar 2013 at 00.00
> Newspaper section: Business
> The SET-listed Golden Land Property Development Plc will spend 1 billion baht to resume housing development and 4 billion baht for a mixed-use project this year.
> President Thanapol Sirithanachai said the company aims to boost revenue from housing development, which contributed 5% of revenue last year, to 50% by 2015.
> "For residential business, our parent firm Univentures Plc refocused us to develop low-rise projects while condos will be developed by our sister company Grand Unity Co," he said.
> Golden Land has 19 units on Bang Na-Trat Road, seven at a Rama IX site and one at the Pin Klao project remaining for sale, all luxury single homes.
> It will shift from high-priced to mid-priced projects of around 5 million baht a unit and expects to have at least 5 billion baht in revenue from the housing business over the next three years.
> Golden Land has had consecutive losses during the past four years. Last year it had a net loss of 613.06 million baht on revenue of 1.61 billion baht, compared with a net loss of 231.45 million baht on 1.18 billion baht in 2011.
> The company still has enough cash for investment in new land plots this year, while the mixed-use project will be financed by bank loans, said Mr Thanapol, also a director of Univentures.
> The mixed-use project will have office and hotel elements on a nearly nine-rai site at the corner of Ratchadaphisek Road and Rama IV Road, opposite the Stock Exchange of Thailand.
> With a total lettable area of 100,000 square metres, the project will be valued at 4.7 billion baht. The company recently restarted a 30-year leasehold contract with the Crown Property Bureau (CPB).
> Golden Land will also spend 20-30 million baht to renovate some of its existing properties, including the Goldenland office building on Soi Mahad Lek Luang 1, a plot it leases from Privy Purse with 10 years remaining.
> There are also two serviced apartment complexes: the Mayfair Marriott worth 206 million baht on Soi Lang Suan, on a plot leased from Privy Purse; and the Ascott Sathorn worth 2.23 billion baht, on a plot leased from a foundation.
> Newer properties include the W Hotel worth 5.8 billion baht, in which Golden Land holds 20%; and the Sathorn Square office building worth 4.4 billion baht.
> Located near Chong Nonsi BTS station, both are on plots leased from the CPB.
> Only two properties are on freehold plots: Inchcape, a non-used warehouse on 31 rai on Ramkhamhaeng Road with a land value of 797 million baht; and Panorama Golf Course worth 693 million baht, occupying 2,096 rai in the Sikhiu district of Nakhon Ratchasima.
> 
> http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/economics/339377/golden-land-mixed-use-focus





atom said:


> *Thailand’s property boom continues*
> Rebecca Foster Mar 06, 2013
> 
> Some developers expect the integration of ASEAN countries to generate benefits for Thailand’s property market.
> 
> Over 50 percent of new developers to launch projects in Thailand in recent years were from other sectors including garments, jewellery and machinery, according to Monchai Orawongpaison, senior manager for project sales and marketing at property consultancy firm Colliers International Thailand.
> 
> Many developers have amassed land over several years and are not concerned that Bangkok’s new city plan may have an impact on the potential of plots, said Monchai. The new city plan is scheduled to come into effect from May, reported the Phuket News.
> 
> The economic integration of ASEAN (Association of Southeast Asian Nations) countries is expected by some developers to have a positive effect on Thailand’s property market. As such, some developers are launching projects that will be completed by 2015.
> 
> Colliers signed sales management contracts for 10 projects worth THB8.5 billion (US$285.8 million) in 4Q2012 and 1Q2013 so far. Figures for the six-month period are more than double contracts worth THB4 billion (US$134.5 million) acquired by Colliers throughout 2011.
> 
> One of Colliers’ new projects includes the Navatanee project on Seri Thai Road in Bangkok. The development comprises 30 houses between THB40 – 50 million (US$1.34 million – 1.68 million).
> 
> Colliers also represents Celeste Hua Hin, a condominium project in Khao Tao worth THB1.4 billion (US$47 million). The project is being developed by Khao Tao Bayview Resort.
> 
> Colliers also signed to represent the Orion Condominium Pattaya, a development worth THB1 billion (US$33.6 million). The Orion is being developed by a firm new to the industry.
> 
> Atjosira Property, which plans to develop high end single housing in Si Racha is also in talks with Colliers.
> 
> Colliers currently provides services for 12 projects in Myanmar and is planning to introduce a London property to the Thai market later this year.
> 
> Last year Colliers recorded revenue of THB200 million (US$6.7 million), up 40 percent from 2011. The property consultancy firm has targeted a growth of 30 to 40 percent for 2013.
> 
> Property prices and office and retail rents will grow by five to 10 percent this year as a result of Thailand’s property boom, according to Colliers’ research.
> 
> Condominium units priced lower than THB3 million (US$100,899) are predicted to be in high demand. According to Colliers, sales in some areas may be slower due to supply initially outstripping demand.
> 
> Only one office building, The Nine Tower on Ratchadaphisek Road, is scheduled for completion this year according to the Phuket News.
> http://www.property-report.com/thailands-property-boom-continues-28522


....


----------



## Neungz

Chad said:


> That is correct. CPN leased only 40 rais, the remaining 88 rai now on call for tender.
> 
> *CPB ad rankles Central Leases solicited for prime Rama IV site
> Published: 7 Mar 2013 at 00.00Newspaper section: Business*
> Central Pattana Plc (CPN), the Central Group's commercial property developer, will seek assurances from the Crown Property Bureau (CPB) regarding its right to develop a plot on the busy corner of Rama IV and Wireless roads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The green 88-rai vacant plot of the Crown Property Bureau (top left corner) sits at a prime location in Bangkok — the corner of Rama IV and Wireless roads. The CPB is offering a long-term lease for interested companies to develop mixed-use projects at the site, the former location of the old Suan Lum Night Bazaar. THANARAK KHOONTON_
> *
> "What worries us is the move from the bureau that seeks other parties to develop land adjacent to ours," said a CPN executive who asked not to be named.*
> 
> The executive spoke after the CPB yesterday ran an ad in several newspapers telling the public it is seeking proposals for long-term leasing and development of the 88 rai (35,200 square wah) of vacant land on the corner. It is the site of the old Suan Lum Night Bazaar.
> 
> In the ad, the CPB said the development will be a mixed-use project including hotel, residential, office, cultural and education elements. Interested parties can submit proposals by March 29 for a 30-year lease term with an option for a 30-year extension.
> 
> CPN, the country's biggest commercial property developer, was awarded a 30-year lease contract in 2007 from the CPB to develop 40 rai at the prime location opposite Lumpini Park.
> 
> CPN's proposal for developing the site met its design and concept criteria of creating a landmark and centrepiece attraction for Bangkok. The plan maps out a complex of world-class shopping facilities, offices and a hotel.
> 
> But the source said CPN executives are now concerned over whether the new development projects required by the CPB would mean direct competition with their future complex.
> 
> A source from the property industry who also asked not to be named said the first-ever public announcement by the CPB indicates that the bureau needs a new player to bid and wants to attract foreign investors.
> 
> The period of just 24 days to submit proposals will limit the field to those who are professional and ready to invest in the project, the source said.
> 
> Previously, the CPB sent letters inviting groups to bid for land leases.
> 
> The source said the ad sends a message that the vast plot of land remains available for leasing beyond the portion that was leased to CPN.
> 
> Surachet Kongcheep, senior manager at the property consultant Colliers International Thailand, estimates the likely figure of investment in the CPB's mixed-use development at 100 billion baht.
> 
> Such a massive investment could only be mustered by the country's top two developers, he said.
> 
> "Only the Central Group and liquor and property tycoon Charoen Sirivadhanabhakdi could do that," said Mr Surachet.





Speed said:


> Im confused :dunno: ...I thought Central already won leasehold bidding of this giant plot of land at old Suan Lum Night bazaar??
> 
> why is 88 rai on bid now?
> 
> new sign on-site today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giant news article today!


...


----------



## ekamai

Golden Bangkok by I Prahin | [URL="http://www.southeastasia-images.com"]www.southeastasia-images.com[/URL], on Flickr


----------



## ekamai

*Menam Residence, 59 Storey : Riverside *


----------



## ekamai

*Quinn, 33+27 Storey : Ratchadapisek *


----------



## ekamai

*Lumpini MEGACITY Bangna, 31+31+31+19+19 Storey : Eastern Corridor *



















*Jacque McAdams*


----------



## Neungz

*New Luxury projects in Bangkok*

*Luxury residences*
*1. Mahanakhon*









*2. 185 Rajdamri*









*3. Magnolia Rajdamri Boulevard*









*4. Maenam Residence *









*5. Bangkok Sathorn *









*6. The Stable*









*7. XXXIX*









*8. Galerie Rue De 39*









*9. Marque *









*10. EDGE*








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Luxury Shopping Malls *
*1. Central Embassy*









*2. EmQuartier*


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Face-lift Rangsit, Northern Bangkok *
> 
> *Well Life Condominium*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.property27.com/images/upload/Condo/1021/Well_Life_Rangsit_Condominium_1.jpg
> 
> *dcondo Rangsit Campus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tursai.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Dcondo-campus-resort-Rangsit.jpg
> 
> *Rangsit University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/544376_235842303228164_124596610_n.jpg


..............


----------



## ekamai

*Nara9, 40 Storey : Sathorn *


----------



## ekamai

*The Victory Condominium+Four Points by **Sheraton**, 50+47 Storey : SriAyudhaya *










''


----------



## ekamai

Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey : Chitlom


----------



## ekamai

Rhythm Sathorn, 38+42 Storey : Sathorn


----------



## ekamai

*SCG Headquarter, 24 Storey : Northern Corridor*


----------



## ekamai

Le Luk, 47+27 Storey : Sukhumvit-Prakhanong

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...12557954.92555.100000240548188&type=3&theater 









and
Community Mall


















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


----------



## Neungz

*Onyx, 28 Storey : Paholyothin* and *RHYTHM Pahol-Ari, 54 Storey : Paholyothin*

Onyx on the left and Rhythm (u/c) on the right


ZAIVAS said:


> today


----------



## ekamai

*SUKHUMVIT 39 NEW CBD IN BANGKOK 2014*



























































*New!*











http://www.facebook.com/REALISTsolution


----------



## Neungz

*Bangsue Grand Station *



pon said:


> โมเดลในงานThailand2020





marut said:


> งานรื้อลานจอดรถ รฟม. ณ สถานีกลางบางซื่อ วันนี้ครับ


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ekamai

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...0540956&type=1 




























http://www.facebook.com/REALISTsolution


----------



## ekamai

*NEW LOOK SYKHUMVIT 39 2014*

*@ 2013*









Queen's Park Skyline and Emporium Tower / Bangkok by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr


_*@ 2014*_









http://www.facebook.com/REALISTsolution


----------



## Neungz

pearch said:


>


...


----------



## Neungz

ekamai said:


>


^^



melrocks50 said:


> Currently, the most expensive unit in Bangkok was sold at *$16,000,000*. Its a penthouse at *The Ritz Carlton Residences Bangkok*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHOW UNITS *
> 
> *Contemporary Modern Style*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Contemporary Classic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ￼For Immediate Release 7 February 2013
> PACE registers record sales for MahaNakhon – highest sales in one month since launch
>  Bht 836 million of residences sold in one month – highest ever
>  Sells highest price penthouse ever in Thailand at Bht 480 million
>  Hong Kong Roadshow generates Bht 240 million in sales
>  To increase prices 5% on 1st March 2013
> Bangkok (7 February 2013) – PACE Development Corporation Plc, (Thursday 7 February), announced that it has sold within one week more than Bht 836 million of its super luxury Ritz-Carlton branded residences at the MahaNakhon mixed-use development being built next to Chongnonsi BTS Station between Silom and Sathorn Roads and which is set to become a Bangkok landmark as the city‟s tallest building.
> Mr. Sorapoj Techakraisri, Chief Executive Officer, PACE Development Corporation Plc, said, “It has been a very strong start to the year and we are seeing a surge in interest in super luxury property in Bangkok. In three days, we sold seven residences at around Bht 36 million each on a roadshow to Hong Kong just two weeks ago.”
> He said the factors helping sales at The Ritz-Carlton Residences were a resurgence of confidence in the future of Thailand, combined with conviction in the quality that PACE can deliver after the company‟s success in providing zero-defect units at its fully-sold out Saladaeng Residences.
> “Our Saladaeng Residences has been a great proof-point for the quality we are promising at MahaNakhon,” said Mr. Sorapoj.
> ￼more/1
> *He said that a large penthouse at The Ritz-Carlton Residences of around 1,500 square metres has also been sold in Bangkok, in January, for Bht 480 million, making it the single, largest and highest price condominium ever purchased in Thailand.*
> “The purchase of these very-high-end units has also established PACE as the undisputed leader in luxury development and shows the trust we have earned. It also shows that The Ritz-Carlton brand is widely known as a guarantee of world-class luxury, combined with service excellence and a meticulous attention to details of the needs of its residents,” Mr. Sorapoj said.
> “Our construction is progressing well. The residential tower is scheduled for completion in 2015. The 7-storey CUBE Lifestyle and Retail Centre, which is a part of MahaNakhon development, will already be opening within the last quarter of this year,” he said.
> According to Mr. Sorapoj, more than 2,500 square metres of residence were sold in January. In Thailand, the residences sold were two penthouses as well as 3-bedroom and 2-bedroom residences, while those sold in Hong Kong were mostly 2-bedroom residences valued at around Bht 36 million each.
> He said that on 1st March, PACE will be adjusting its prices upwards by 5%.
> “During the Hong Kong roadshow conducted between 18-20 January, we also met with our existing co-owners who have already bought residences at MahaNakhon and we updated them on the development‟s progress over dinner at a 2 Michelin Star restaurant. With the construction work now going above ground there has been a lot of new interest and some are now considering upgrading their residences or purchasing a second residence,” he said.
> Mr. Sorapoj added that PACE is currently planning a roadshow to the Middle East, which will take place before the middle of the year.
> ###
> Bangkok Public Relations Ltd. Tel: 0-2664-9500
> Kanthicha Boonpokaew (ext.112) [email protected]
> For more information, please contact: PACE Development Corporation Plc. Tel: 0 -2654 3344
> Narumon Juthaprateep [email protected]
> Notes to the Editor
> ￼PACE is currently constructing Bangkok‟s tallest building – a 77-floor pixilated tower that will become a landmark feature of Bangkok‟s skyline when completed in 2015. The tower is a part of the Bht 19 billion MahaNakhon mixed-used development that includes 194 Ritz-Carlton branded luxury residences, a 150-room boutique hotel, as well as the CUBE Lifestyle and Retail Centre which is anchored by three world-class dining experiences, including Vogue Club, which will open on the 7th floor of the CUBE by the end of 2013, together with Dean and DeLuca‟s flagship outlet, which will be located on the 1st floor, and L’Atelier de Joël Robuchon, who will open his first restaurant in Thailand. Joël Robuchon has been titled „Chef of the Century‟ by the prestigious Gault Millau guide and has the greatest number of Michelin Stars of any chef in the world. His restaurants are located at some of the most prestigious locations around the world.
> PACE Development is a residential property developer that focuses on innovative design and prime locations with a track-record of delivering its projects on time and at the highest quality standards. It is led by a dynamic management team with a strong background in property development.
> MahaNakhon is a luxury ‘mixed-use’ development designed to give Bangkok’s skyline an iconic architectural landmark with its 77 floors reaching 314 metres in height and making it the tallest building in Bangkok.
> The building has a distinctive three-dimensional ribbon of architectural ‘pixels’ that circle the tower’s full height to create a stunning profile and give it extraordinary features – projecting glass skyboxes with sweeping views and generous indoor / outdoor spaces with oversized terraces.
> The MahaNakhon tower will accommodate The Ritz-Carlton Residences, Bangkok, with 194 luxury homes, each offering the atmosphere of a skybox penthouse, managed by The Ritz- Carlton with five-star amenities for all residents. Residences start from the 23rd floor and go up to the penthouse Sky Residences on the 73rd floor, ranging in size from 120 sqm to 850 sqm (2-5 bedrooms) and priced at between Bht 32 million to over Bht 300 million per home.
> 
> As for price per sqm, I believe one of the highest prices for a unit in Bangkok is at *185 Rajadamri*. I got a quotation of around *330 million baht* for the penthouse which is around 600-700sqm if I'm not mistaken so the *price per sqm is around 500,000 baht*, around $17,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.185rajadamri.com/


----------



## WesselKornel

They seem to build nothing but malls and luxurious appartments in Bangkok, are there any projects with public housing that somebody could share with us?


----------



## ekamai

PHAHOLYOTHIN AREA BANGKOK NEW CBD 2015

super tower


----------



## kiawzzzzzzxxxy

really??


----------



## Neungz

kiawzzzzzzxxxy said:


> really??


only a proposal


----------



## el palmesano

PHAHOLYOTHIN AREA BANGKOK NEW CBD 2015 seems amazing!! have you more information??



Golden Gate Thailand?? no!!!!! why??? every bridge should have its own name!!


----------



## Neungz

​


----------



## Neungz

Icover said:


> *Le Méridien Suvarnabhumi Golf Resort & Spa - Opening January 31, 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thailand currently has 7 Le Meridien hotels.* :lol:


...


----------



## Neungz

*Waldorf Astoria + Magnolias Ratchaprasong, 60 Storey : Ratchaprasong*












Ten said:


> 9 June 2013


==================================================================================

*IDEO Sathorn-Thapra, 30 Storey : Thonburi*



melrocks50 said:


>


site


Blue OceanS said:


> *เพื่อนบ้านข้างเคียง*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By me*


======================================================================================
*The Portrait, 31 Storey : Rama IV*


Chad said:


> *Name :* The Portrait
> *Developer :* Krungthai Land Development Co.,Ltd
> *Project Description :* 31 Storey Condominium Tower
> *Location :* Rama IV Road
> *Launch :* June 2013


----------



## Neungz

*Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*











Icover said:


> by ME!


################################################################################

*Hyde+Hyatt Regency, 43+37 Storey-167.75 M : Sukhumvit-13*


Icover said:


> It has been updated but still slow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by me!


################################################################################

*Centric Ratchada-Huai Khwang: Ratchada*


asept said:


> target Chinese buyers
> 
> SC Asset Corporation Plc, the SET-listed developer owned by the Shinawatra family, will introduce a new condominium project in Bangkok's Huai Khwang district.


################################################################################
*New Building, Royal Thai Police General Hospital, 22 Storey : Ratchadamri*










Ten said:


> Today update!!


----------



## Neungz

*Star View, 54+44 Storey : Riverside*











yangkhm said:


>


########################################################################################################

*Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey : Chitlom*










ChAiNaRaI said:


>


########################################################################################################

*Canapaya Residences, 57+44 Storey : Riverside-Rama III*


Icover said:


> *just like a Moon River couple!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all rights reserved by CBRE


----------



## Neungz

*The Ninth Tower, 35+31 Storey : Rama IX-Grand Square*



Icover said:


> *All rights reserved by CBRE*





SeeMacau said:


> 2013/5/21


########################################################################################################

*The Breeze, 44 Storey-135M : Riverside*


pearch said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*The Room Sukhumvit 69, 29 Storey : Phrakhanong*



ChAiNaRaI said:


>


======================================================================================================================

*URBANOabsolute, 40 Storey : Riverside*


samson1475 said:


>


======================================================================================================================

*Rhythm Prakanong, 34 Storey : Sukhumvit-44*











ChAiNaRaI said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Le Luk, 47+27 Storey : Sukhumvit-Prakhanong*










ChAiNaRaI said:


>


======================================================================================================================

*Supalai Park Ratchapruk-Petchkasem, 35 Storey : Bangkae
*


samson1475 said:


> Update 6/06/56


----------



## ekamai

*Siam Square One Bangkok Thailand*


----------



## Neungz

*Mahidol University Auditorium*







































oooo^o^o said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...10151477371478511.1073741828.555373510&type=3


----------



## Neungz

*Lumpini MEGACITY Bangna, 31+31+31+19+19 Storey : Eastern Corridor*


KENDO said:


>


**********************************************************************************************************************

*Rhythm Sukhumvit 50, 40 Storey : Sukhumvit*



KENDO said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*The Base Park West+East, 39+28 Storey : Sukhumvit-71*



KENDO said:


>


**********************************************************************************************************************

* The Coast, 34+33 Storey : Eastern Corridor*



KENDO said:


>


**********************************************************************************************************************

*NOBLE PLOENCHIT, 52+44+20+10 Storey : Ploenchit*












KENDO said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*The Capital Condo, 34 Storey : Dindang*



pop said:


> Rendering:





KENDO said:


>


=========================================================================================================================

*NOBLE REVENT, 31 Storey : Phayathai*












KENDO said:


>


==========================================================================================================================

*Children Hospital, 30 Storey-121 M : Victory Monument*











KENDO said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*TV5 Building, 22 Storey : Victory Monument*










on the right


KENDO said:


>


=================================================================================

*EQUINOX, 42+30 Storey : Northern Corridor*


KENDO said:


>


=================================================================================

*Supalai Premier Asoke, 40 Storey : Asoke*












KENDO said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Smile Square, 33+33 Storey : Petchburi*



Chad said:


>





melrocks50 said:


> Update as of 15th June 2013.
> 
> Taken from The Address Chidlom.


========================================================================================================================

*185 Rajadamri, 36 Storey : Ratchadamri*



BKKSkyline said:


> source: http://forums.homefounder.com/index.php?topic=841.0


----------



## Neungz

*Grand River Place, 95+40 Storey : Riverside*
the first proposal










yangkhm said:


>


==============================================================================================================================

*Ratchatewi Hotel, 35 Storey : Ratchatewi*


yangkhm said:


>


==============================================================================================================================

*Q Asoke, 41 Storey : Asoke*










Icover said:


> Raising soon on the right side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l
> l
> l
> V


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *AEC to boost demand for 'green' offices*
> Somluck Srimalee
> The Nation June 21, 2013 1:00 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A perspective of Ideo Mobi_
> 
> Thailand well placed to attract multinationals seeking HQ in Asean; green building costs 'don't have to be too high'
> 
> The demand for "green" offices in Thailand will grow when the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC) comes into effect in 2015, as more multinationals setting up regional operations will opt for renting such facilities rather than normal office buildings, according to an expert.
> 
> Assistant Professor Atch Sreshthaputra, a lecturer in the Architecture Faculty of Chulalongkorn University and an expert in green buildings, said most property developers still had concerns about the cost of constructing green buildings, believing that the investment would be higher than for a normal building.
> 
> In fact, he said, green-building design is not necessarily that expensive, with some projects costing about the same to construct as a standard building, and no greater than 10 per cent more costly, as architectural design matches the local environment.
> 
> "I am a consultant for the design of the Park Venture office building on Wireless Road, for which an application has been made for a green certificate from the Thai Green Building Institute, and which has been granted LEED [Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design] Platinum certification from the US.
> 
> "For this project, the investment cost is only 10 per cent above that for the same standard building type, but the building owner is offering rental prices more than 20 per cent higher than for other office buildings in the same location. This shows that tenants are willing to pay to get the best environment in which to work," he said.
> 
> Moreover, when the AEC becomes effective in 18 months' time, Thailand will offer the best location for multinational firms interested in expanding their investment within Asean, with green offices being the first choice for most of them seeking a head office in the region, he added.
> 
> Green condominiums
> 
> Meanwhile, green condominiums will also increasingly become the first choice for home-buyers in the future, as they gain awareness of the benefits of living in a green condo building.
> 
> Phaithaya Banchakitikun, partner in Architects 49, the firm that designed Ananda Development's Ideo Mobi Sukhumvit, said Ideo Mobi was a prototype project showing that green condominium building did not have to result in high prices for home-buyers, as units were on offer from just Bt1.9 million.
> 
> Despite the reasonable cost, the project has been designed with the environment fully in mind by combining passive design - taking into account sunrise and sunset heat, wind and rain - and the selection of local construction materials to meet the green standard, he said.
> 
> "When we talk about green building, it doesn't have to involve technology like solar cells or wind turbines. Green construction can be achieved by using a simple design and easy-to- maintain features that will be convenient for home-owners," he added.
> 
> According to research by CB Richard Ellis, most green buildings in the US charge rents that are 5-10 per cent higher than for normal buildings. Nonetheless, green buildings enjoy higher occupancy rates than standard buildings.
> 
> Research also shows that existing buildings renovated under the green concept will recoup their investment after between six and 10 years. That is because they will save 30-50 per cent on electricity bills, depending on the building size, compared with the bills prior to renovation.
> 
> Green office buildings also mean staff will get a better environment in which to work, which in turn results in better performance, the research found.
> 
> In Thailand, there are currently two projects with LEED certification: the Energy Complex and Park Venture, which has been awarded a Platinum certificate for its construction process.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Kingdom has also established its own green building standard to match the environment. The Thai Green Building Institute's TREES initiative is short for Thailand Rating of Energy and Environmental Sustainability.
> 
> Applications have been made for 17 buildings to receive TREES certification since the standard was launched last year.
> 
> Meanwhile, the new Bangkok city plan promotes green building by providing bonus points entitling a developer to increase the floor-area ratio by up to 20 per cent for a building that wins TREES certification.
> 
> "We hope this will be the way to reduce the 'island heat' of Bangkok, with property firms interested in developing green buildings in the city rather than standard buildings," said Panyapas Nopphan, deputy director-general of the Bangkok Metropolitan Administration's City Planning Department.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/business/AEC-to-boost-demand-for-green-offices-30208710.html





atom said:


> *The Sky, Ratchada*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pf.co.th/imgadmins/overview_big/42_203434.jpg
> 
> *The Sky, Sukhumvit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pf.co.th/imgadmins/overview_big/over46_193053.jpg
> 
> *Metro Sky, Kaset*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pf.co.th/imgadmins/overview_big/44_201351.jpg
> 
> *Metro Sky, Paholyothin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pf.co.th/imgadmins/overview_big/43_201456.jpg



lll


----------



## Neungz

*Ramada Bangkok Sukhumvit, 37 Storey : Sukhumvit-21*



KENDO said:


> http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/2342/kqv3.jpg[/IMG
> 
> [IMG]http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/1555/3xyl.jpg


----------



## Neungz

*SARI condominium*, 8+8 storey
Sukhumvit 64


----------



## Neungz




----------



## Bangroma-sky

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*


*CUBE update











Main tower update*


















All rights are reserved by Pace Project Two Co.,Ltd.

*CUBE* is in progress.







































posted by Icover


----------



## Bangroma-sky

* MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.n...39061935_n.jpg


----------



## Icover

Suvarnabhumi Airport Expansion 



RUNBKK said:


> ลองเอามารวมกัน m)) m))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suvarnabhumi Airport Expansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.facebook.com/pages/MAA-Consultants-Co-Ltd/426629864066250?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok Arena*


----------



## ddes

I keep reading about Suvarnabhumi expanding its "domestic terminal", can anybody explain if anything's going on with this?


----------



## Neungz

*Central Plaza Salaya*
shopping mall


KONGahxiah said:


> *Centralplaza Salaya
> 
> FB : Centralplaza Salaya*





WinWeir said:


> Update Central Salaya 18-5-13...ปล.เสาเข็มเริ่มเยอะอย่างเห็นได้ชัด
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cr.Chernchai Phongsirathabud


----------



## Neungz

*ASTRO, 37 Storey : Nonthaburi*




































https://www.facebook.com/pages/Astro-Condominium/138139206228454


----------



## Neungz

*M Phayathai, 35 Storey : Phayathai*



rkbauer said:


>


====================================================================================================================

*The Seed Mingle, 33 Storey : Sathorn*
98.3 percents








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8442225500.391586.482961400500&type=1&theater
====================================================================================================================

*Chapter One, 27+27+27+27 Storey : Riverside*



Chad said:


> These look REALLY REALLY nice!











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8442225500.391586.482961400500&type=1&theater


----------



## Neungz

*185 Rajadamri, 36 Storey : Ratchadamri*



Ten said:


>





Blue OceanS said:


> 29 June 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _BY ME_


======================================================================================================================

*Rhythm Sukhumvit 42, 36 Storey : Sukhumvit*


samson1475 said:


> Think of living


======================================================================================================================

*Supalai Prima Riva, 51 Storey : Riverside-Rama III*


Blue OceanS said:


> 29 June 2013


======================================================================================================================

*Mercure Makkasan Station, 28 Storey : Makkasan
*











musclethai said:


> photo by today !!!
> 
> the journey begins


----------



## Neungz

Icover said:


> *ANOTHER GOOD YEAR FOR BANGKOK RETAIL PROPERTY MARKET IN 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Developers continued expanding the Community Mall format with two projects completed in Q1 2013; Sena Fest on Chareon Nakorn road and INT Intersection on Rama III road.
> International brands continued entering into Thai market. Domino’s Pizza opened its first store at One Fenix Square, one of the new retail development completed in Q1, part of the Holiday Inn located on Sukhumvit 22. Trucco, the Spanish fashion brand, opened its first store at Siam Center.
> The overall occupancy rate of retail centres remained strong or stayed at 97%. The volume of occupied retail space increased to 6,000,000 sq.m., up by 0.2% Q-o-Q and 12% Y-o-Y. Rental rates increased in the best shopping malls but were still flat for community malls where the success rate was mixed.
> 
> The performance of the retail market remained strong. The total supply was 6,184,000 sq.m., increasing by 7.39% Y-oY. It slightly decreased by 0.35% from the last quarter due to the closure of Robinson Ratchada after their land lease expired. The three new retail developments were completed in this quarter were Sena Fest, INT Intersection, and One Fenix Square, with an area of 17,475 sq.m. There are new large scale retail developments under construction in the downtown area which are due for completion by 2014; Emquartier and Central Embassy which will have a total area of 120,000 sq.m
> 
> Developers continued to renovate their centres to compete with future developments. Siam Center and SOHO were reopened during Q1 2013 after their renovations last year. International brands keep expanding at the best shopping malls in the best locations. The community mall trend is continuing, the success rate was and will continue to be mixed for this format. Retail developers are moving to suburban Bangkok areas because of the expansion of mass transit systems. CPN will build new centres in Rangsit, Bangyai, and Phutthamonthon. Rental rates in the best shopping centres increased, especially in the downtown area. The rental rate at many community malls was still flat.
> 
> *To sum up*
> 
> The total retail supply in Bangkok as of Q1 2013 rose to 6.18 million sq.m., an increase of 7.39% Y-o-Y. However, it decreased by 0.35% from last quarter because the closure of Robinson Ratchada. The overall occupancy rate of Bangkok retail properties in Q1 2013 stayed at 97.02%, which remained strong , increasing by 0.54% Q-o-Q and 4.10% Y-o-Y. Almost 60% of retail development is in the shopping mall format, while the department store and superstore formats shared approximately the same proportion of the total market. Overall rents in Q1 2013 in the midtown and suburban areas remained stable. Rents at the best shopping centres in the downtown area were increasing. The highest rent was achieved at The Emquartier, scheduled to be completed in 2014.
> 
> 
> *2 new luxurious malls are coming in Bangkok*
> 
> _*Central Embassy - opening Q4 2013*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Emquartier - opening Q3 2014*
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read full article : http://www.cbre.co.th/media/research_file/439/q1_13_bangkok_retail_market_view.pdf


...


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Asiatique The Riverside expands into 10-year mega*
> _Phase 2 to be expand to another side of the river connected by cable car to target the upper class customers_
> Bamrung Amnatcharoenrit
> The Nation
> 
> Riverside Masterplan, part of TCC Group, which is owned by business tycoon Charoen Sirivadhanabhakdi, plans to complete its Asiatique The Riverfront project on 70 rai over the next decade, creating one of the world's major tourist attractions.
> 
> The project, combining a retail theme with a historic architectural landscape, will cost more than Bt10 billion in total.
> 
> It will be developed phase by phase, with each stage also dependent on the prevailing economic situation, Napat Charoenkul, the company's project director, said yesterday.
> 
> Asiatique will eventually include a multifunctional building for convention and event-organising purposes, hotels and amusement facilities.
> 
> The company plans to build two hotels on the site, one three-star and the other four-star, with 700-800 rooms combined. The hotels will cost between Bt2 billion and Bt3 billion each.
> 
> The project's expansion stems from the overwhelming response of visitors to Asiatique after the official launch of the initial phase four months ago, he added.
> 
> Located on a 28-rai (4.5-hectare) plot on Charoen Krung Road on the banks of the Chao Phraya, initial-phase construction cost Bt900 million. During the four-month period, it has attracted more than 2.4 million visitors, 90 per cent of them Thais.
> 
> Napat said the firm was putting a huge effort into promoting Asiatique as a major man-made project recognised regionally and able to compete with attractions in Singapore.
> 
> Riverside Masterplan has undertaken an international roadshow to China, Japan, India and Europe in a joint operation with the Tourism Authority of Thailand and travel agencies. The goal is to increase the number of foreign tourists visiting the project to 50 per cent of the total.
> 
> He said foreign investors from Singapore and China had approached the company about launching Asiatique in their countries. However, it is too early to do so, he added.
> 
> Some 20,000 people visit Asiatique on weekdays, and between 50,000 and 60,000 over the weekend. The numbers far exceed the company's original expectation of 10,000 on weekdays and 20,000 at the weekend.
> 
> Riverside Masterplan expects sales revenue of Bt250 million this year. Operating costs will use up 40 per cent of that income.
> 
> Over the next three years, revenue is forecast to rise to Bt360 million, with operating costs falling to 30 per cent, the project director said.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...rside-expands-into-10-year-mega-30188500.html


===============================================================================================================================



atom said:


> *Metro West Town, Outer Bangkok*


========================================================================================================================



atom said:


> *New CentralPlaza Bangna*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/998524_10151513480779142_163461097_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/968792_10151513480774142_525123599_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/971503_10151513480744142_1627778142_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1001293_10151513481029142_338570258_n.jpg
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151513481029142&set=gm.571198089599604&type=1&theater


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *The Key Condomiums*
> 
> *Pracha Chuen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chaeng Wattana*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Phahol Yothin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sathon - Ratchaprueuk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Udomsuk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www3.lh.co.th/thekey/


=======================================================================================================================================



atom said:


> *'The Edition' condominium proves location key to sales*
> Somluck Srimalee
> The Nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Perspective of The Edition condominium by Pruksa Real Estate Plc._
> 
> With a location not far from Saphankwan BTS station, "The Edition" condominium, will quickly become a key landmark and focus of the area, said Orranuch Ittikosin, executive vice president of Pruksa Real Estate Plc, the developers of the property.
> 
> Located on just over one rai, Orranuch said the condominium development's target market was young, independent, self-starters who demanded property with easy access to their jobs and central Bangkok attractions.
> 
> Altogether, the 23-storey condominium will contain 240 units in a combination of "classic" and "modern" architectural design layouts. Single bedroom units will make up the lion's share with 224 units varying between 27 and 45 square metres, while 16 units will consist of two-bedroom apartments with 52 square metres of floor space.
> 
> The condominium project and its location have proved so popular that all 240 units - worth a total of Bt1.2 billion in revenue to Pruksa Real Estate - have sold out, Orranuch noted.
> 
> Marketed under the design theme "Classic with a Twist" additional attractions of The Edition will provide residents with a number of convenient facilities and services, such as the "Sky Library", a fitness centre, a steam room, squash club and an exclusive lounge.
> 
> "Our design theme is modern, yet elegant - suggesting a certain amount of sophistication and independence," said Orranuch,
> 
> The project has already received an environmental impact assessment permit and construction license. Construction commences next month and will be completed in the first quarter of 2015.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...nium-proves-location-key-to-sal-30209253.html
> 
> *Volvo invests in Thai output base for Asia*
> The Nation
> July 3, 2013 1:00 am
> 
> Bt5 bn to expand network, truck plant
> 
> Volvo Group has earmarked Bt5 billion to expand its nationwide sales and service network and Bangkok truck assembly plant.
> 
> CEO Olof Persson said recently that the Swedish truckmaker has been in this country for 40 years now and was encouraged that the company had sufficient skilled human resources and a big suppliers' network to serve its goal of using Thailand as its production hub for Asia.
> 
> He told The Nation during his first visit to Thailand that the plant would build vehicles in Asia and for Asia, especially UD trucks, Japan's heritage heavy-duty truck brand.
> 
> Volvo Group (Thailand) Co would use Bt3 billion of the budget for the nationwide network expansion and Bt2 billion for its plant on Bang Na-Trat Highway, which was now assembling UD trucks.
> 
> Thailand was chosen for the world premiere of UD trucks later this year.
> 
> The truckmaker's massive investment in Thailand shows the firm's confidence in the country.
> 
> The government's Bt2 trillion project would be positive for investors and Volvo would be one of them.
> 
> Volvo Group now has two strong brands - Volvo and UD. They would help the firm offer the right products to customers.
> 
> Competition here was very tough and Volvo has built up customers' trust by offering the right product at the right price and with the right service.
> 
> "UD Truck will help Volvo Group gain more share of the heavy-duty truck market," Perssen said.
> 
> Volvo Group would also benefit from its recent partnership with China's Dongfeng, as China was a huge market while Volvo had its own hi-tech innovations, he added.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/business/Volvo-invests-in-Thai-output-base-for-Asia-30209558.html


----------



## Neungz

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9203561518/sizes/o/in/photostream/


===========================================================================================================================

*The Tempo Grand, 41+24 Storey : Thonburi*




melrocks50 said:


>


===========================================================================================================================

*Centra Central Station, 15 Storey : Central Station*












ChAiNaRaI said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Belle Avenue, 43+43+40+40+33+33+28+28 Storey : Rama IX-Grand Square*



AcShi said:


> รูปที่ คุณ Chad เคยโพสต์ไว้คับ


and
*The Ninth Tower, 35+31 Storey : Rama IX-Grand Square*











Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9217439195/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Neungz

*Supalai Park Ratchapruk-Petchkasem, 35 Storey : Bangkae*


yangkhm said:


>


======================================================================================================================

*Supalai River Resort, 40 Storey : Riverside*










yangkhm said:


>


======================================================================================================================

*EQUINOX, 42+30 Storey : Northern Corridor*


barth said:


> 30/06/2013


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok | Bang Sue Grand Station*











marut said:


> สถานีกลางบางซื่อ 7/7/2556


======================================================================================================================

*MRT Blue Line extension Part 2*





















marut said:


> สะพาน MRT บางโพ (ยังไม่ใช่ชื่อทางการ) 7/7/2556 ครับ





Blue OceanS said:


> เตาปุน MRT สีน้ำเงิน อยู่ใต้ MRT สีม่วง


======================================================================================================================

*MRT Purple Line - part 3*



pon said:


> 29Jun2013


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Ralph Lauren Thai Condos Could Fetch Record Prices*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Ralph Lauren-branded development is predicted to be the priciest condominium project in Thailand, reported OPP Connect.
> 
> Thai property developer Sansiri plan to launch The Stable on a two-acre site at Wireless Road, Bangkok.
> 
> One property blog suggests the property could be worth THB5000 million (US$167 million) and will be targeted at wealthy Thai and foreign buyers.
> 
> Sansiri is alleged to have paid THB375,000 (US$12,500) per square metre for the site when it was purchased in March 2010. The land formerly housed the Spanish Embassy.
> 
> The Stable will comprise two to four-bedroom units, measuring 120-450 square metres, according to DD Property, a subsidiary of PropertyGuru.
> 
> There are also plans to include a 900 square metre penthouse.
> 
> "The Sansiri development on Wireless Road will also be Asia's first Ralph Lauren-branded residence. The developer paid a record price for the land plot back in March 2010," said Andrew Batt, international group editor of PropertyGuru.
> 
> In Bangkok's condominium sector luxury sales have been few and far between, added Batt, with local buyers dominating 2012's market.
> 
> Source: Property Report
> http://www.propgoluxury.com/EN/PropertyNews/Bangkok/2444-The-Stable-Ralph-Lauren-condos.html





atom said:


> *Listed firms to launch over 100 projects in second half in bid to boost presales*
> Somluck Srimalee
> The Nation July 5, 2013 1:00 am
> 
> Listed property firms plan to launch residential projects worth more than Bt120 billion combined over the remainder of the year, as they bid to boost presales during a period in which the market is showing signs of only slight growth.
> 
> Pruksa Real Estate will launch at least 46 projects worth Bt30 billion during the second half of the year, having already launched 32 projects worth Bt25 billion over the first six months.
> 
> Land & Houses plans 15 residential projects worth about Bt24.2 billion in the second half, following nine projects valued at about Bt19.1 billion in the first part of the year.
> 
> Sansiri, meanwhile, will launch 23 projects worth Bt26 billion over the remainder of the year, 14 of them condominium projects worth Bt19 billion, with the other nine projects worth Bt7 billion being detached housing and townhouses.
> 
> The programme forms part of the developer's business plan for 45 new residential projects worth Bt61 billion over the full year.
> 
> LPN Development will launch seven projects worth Bt15 billion in the second half, while SC Asset Corp plans eight projects worth Bt10 billion. The latter launched five residential projects worth Bt10 billion in the first half of the year.
> 
> AP (Thailand) will launch another 16 projects worth Bt14.77 billion by year-end as the second part of a plan to launch 25 projects worth Bt29.76 billion in total over the course of the year.
> 
> Prasert Taedullayasatit, chief business officer of Pruksa Real Estate, said the company may increase its full-year presales target from Bt35 billion to between Bt38 billion and Bt40 billion, thanks to first-half presales coming in above target.
> 
> AP (Thailand) chief marketing officer Vittakarn Chantavimol said the company would be aggressively marketing its new projects over the rest of the year, when he expects the market to be intensely competitive.
> 
> "We have to launch residential projects to cover all market segments and in locations to match demand," he said.
> 
> Vittakarn said the property market during the second half would be fiercely competitive due to the slowing economy and limited purchasing power, even though all developers have high presale and revenue targets.
> 
> Most firms will, therefore, launch marketing campaigns to boost their sales in the second half, which is the usual high season for the market.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...nch-over-100-projects-in-second-30209740.html


======================================================================================================================

*Nonthaburi | Central Westgate*



Icover said:


> Pictures by K.INdsm Thaiteen


----------



## Icover

*Central World Plaza Extension *



atom said:


> *CPN invests over 1.4 billion baht to launch new lifestyle dining projects in Bangkok*
> Theodore Koumelis
> 
> Three new landmarks: Groove @ CentralWorld, The Port @ CentralFestival Samui, and The Blossom @ CentralFestival Chiangmai will become “Lifestyle Dining & Gastro Bar Landmarks” which respond to every lifestyle need aiming at the promotion of Thailand as a leading travel destination of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BANGKOK – Central Pattana Public Company Limited. (CPN) is jazzing up the retail industry with its new ‘Lifestyle Dining projects’. Three ‘Lifestyle Dining & Gastro Bar Landmarks’, developed under a budget of more than THB 1.4 billion on a total area of 38,000 square meters, comprise Groove @ CentralWorld in central Bangkok, The [email protected] Samui in central Samui, and The Blossom @ CentralFestival Chiangmai in central Chiang Mai. The projects will respond to city people and tourists with high purchasing power, who love lifestyle dining and partying. The three landmark projects will help promote Thailand as a leading travel destination of the world.
> 
> Ms. Wallaya Chirathivat, CPN’s Senior Executive Vice President for Business Development, Design & Project Construction for CPN, said: “CPN sees the growing popularity of the global lifestyle dining trend. Consumers’ dining lifestyles are changing. They are getting more selective when choosing a place to dine after work, resulting in the introduction of hip spots in famous cities, including the Meatpacking District in New York, Liverpool Street in London, Xin Tian Di in Shanghai, Lan Kwai Fong in Hong Kong, and Clarke Quay in Singapore. CPN is thus developing three ‘Lifestyle Dining & Gastro Bar Landmarks’ to become dining places that respond to every need. The three projects are Groove @ CentralWorld in central Bangkok, The Port @ CentralFestival Samui in central Samui, and The Blossom @ CentralFestival Chiangmai in central Chiang Mai. The places will surely become the best places to hang out for trendsetters.”
> 
> “The three ‘Lifestyle Dining & Gastro Bar Landmarks’ will also help promote Thailand as a leading travel destination of the world, which will support the increasing number of investors and tourists after the commencement of the AEC. The projects feature world famous dining and gastro bars coming in both indoor and al fresco styles, including: *Harrods from England; Maxim’s de Paris and Fauchon from France; COVA from Italy; and Water Library and Wine Connection from Thailand.* Some of the restaurants will be introduced for the first time in Thailand. The new projects will strengthen our shopping centers as our customers will happily spend time at our shopping centers from the morning until night,” added Ms. Chirathivat.
> 
> Groove @ CentralWorld will be developed under a budget of more than THB 600 million. The project is situated on an area of approximately 15,000 square meters in front of CentralWorld, facing Rama I Road. The project will become a landmark place for nightlife, thanks to its high potential location surrounded by five-star hotels and residences, and top office buildings. Furthermore, the shopping centers itself welcomes more than 180,000 customers a day, 40% of whom are tourists.
> 
> The Port @ CentralFestival Samui will be developed under a budget of THB 450 million. The new ‘Lifestyle Dining & Gastro Bar Landmark’ will be located on the best location of Chaweng Beach of Samui Island, which is a world-class beach destination. The island has high economic growth and welcomes about 1.9 million high-end tourists each year. There are more than 500 hotels on the island, more than half of which are four or five-star hotels. CPN believes The Port @ CentralFestival Samui, located on an area of 11,000 square meters, will become the first place where Thai and foreign tourists will think of when it comes to partying and nightlife.
> 
> Chiang Mai is a leading travel destination of Thailand, having more than five million tourists each year. There are about 40 five-star hotels in the province. The Blossom @ CentralFestival Chiangmai, constructed under a budget of THB 370 million, will become the first and only place for lifestyle dining and nightlife. Located on an area of 12,000 square meters, the ‘Lifestyle Dining & Gastro Bar Landmark’ in Chiang Mai under the theme Flora Blossom will definitely add liveliness to the town.
> http://www.traveldailynews.asia/news/article/52620/cpn-invests-over-1-4-billion






Icover said:


> *THE GROOVE @ CTW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken by me from นสพ.กรุงเทพธุรกิจ





IraGlacialis said:


> Taken Wednesday.


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Plearnary Mall to make shopping an amusement*
> The Nation
> July 12, 2013 1:00 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scheduled for opening in May 2014
> 
> The second generation of the Kovitchindachai family, who hold a major stake in property firm Prinsiri, has branched out to develop the Bt1-billion Plearnary Mall, scheduled to open on Bangkok's Watcharapol Road next May.
> 
> Plearnary Mall Co managing director Patcharee Kovitchindachai said the project was initiated after positive feedback from Prinsiri's housing developments covering about 100 rai (16 hectares) in the area. The company came to see this location as having perfect potential for development. It is accessible by several routes, and will be surrounded by about 20,000 residential units with 100,000 people. As there is no place in the area able to serve people's needs fully, Plearnary Mall will fill this gap with a new "Amusement Experience Shopping Mall" concept on 19 rai at the beginning of Watcharapol Road.
> 
> With its good location and focus on consumers' insights, plus inspiration from overseas tourist attractions including a teddy-bear museum, Plearnary Mall Watcharapol is being developed to combine the concepts of amusement park and shopping place, something new to the Thai market.
> 
> The project is close to Prinsiri residential projects. About 30,000 people live within walking distance. Also there are about 20,000 residential units with easy access to the mall, and these house its main target customers.
> 
> The two-storey Plearnary Mall Watcharapol will have a 28,000-square-metre retail area.
> 
> Patcharee said the first phase of the marketing strategy would involve online media and social networks such as Facebook and Instagram, as well as website banners. After the mall is officially launched, it will be promoted through mass media including television programmes on food and travel. Meanwhile, various activities will be held at the mall on a daily basis.
> 
> With the project's advantages in terms of location and unique concept, plus a large pool of consumers with high purchasing power, the company expects to serve about 8,000-10,000 visitors a day, while bringing in rental income of Bt300 million from tenants in its first year of operation, she said.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/business/Plearnary-Mall-to-make-shopping-an-amusement-30210191.html





atom said:


> *Developers turn focus on Rama II*
> Somluck Srimalee
> The Nation July 12, 2013 1:00 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Baan D Eakchai Plus by D-Land Group is one of the projects launched on Rama II Road with a focus on homes priced up to Bt5 million apiece._
> 
> Firms launch estates with homes costing up to Bt5m as demand boosted by transport infrastructure.
> 
> Rama II Road is the latest destination for property firms expanding their project portfolio for housing costing up to Bt5 million, The Nation found in a survey conducted early this week.
> 
> For example, Land & Houses has launched a Bt700-million town-home project in the area under the Indy brand, with units costing up to Bt3 million.
> 
> The company also has the Mantana detached-housing project in the same location, with homes costing no more than Bt5 million.
> 
> Sansiri is developing a broad range of projects in the area, with a combined value of more than Bt5 billion, comprising the B-Avenue condominium, townhouses under the Town Avenue brand at Rama II Soi 30, and detached housing under the Saransiri and Habitia brands.
> 
> Pruksa Real Estate, meanwhile, has residential projects on Rama II worth more than Bt3 billion combined.
> 
> The company is developing detached housing in the area at the Passorn 5, the Elegance and Pruksa Village Prachauthit-Ring Road projects, and townhouses under the Pruksa Ville 32 and Patio brands.
> 
> SC Asset Corp is also developing a detached-housing project under its Life Bangkok Boulevard brand, and townhouses under the Vista Park brand. The two projects are together worth more than Bt3 billion.
> 
> Supalai offers detached housing in the area at the Supalai Ville Rama 2 and Supalai Orchid Park Rama 2 projects, worth over Bt3 billion combined.
> 
> LPN Development, meanwhile, recently sold out its Bt1.1-billion condominium project, Lumpini Place Suksawas-Rama 2. The last of the 750 units were booked in May.
> 
> Non-listed firms also active
> 
> Moreover, it is not only listed companies that have been launching projects on Rama II, as other property firms have also been active after seeing rising demand in the location.
> 
> Kanda Group, which has in fact been developing projects in the area for more than 10 years, is developing the Kanda Place detached-housing and I Leave Town townhouse estates, worth over Bt1 billion combined, on Prachauthid.
> 
> D-Land Group, meanwhile, is developing three residential projects comprising townhouses and shop-houses on Rama II this year. Valued at Bt700 million, they include townhouses under the Eakchai Plus Townhome brand, D-Complex and D-Complex City.
> 
> VMPC's focus is on the development of detached housing at its Bt150-million Astera Residence Rama 2-Bhuthabucha project, which has just 10 units. Sales already account for 80 per cent of the project value.
> 
> Orin Property is developing a Bt700-million condominium, the Origin Bang Mod-Rama 2, some 40 per cent of which has already been sold.
> 
> A survey by the Agency for Real Estate Affairs shows that the new supply of housing on Rama II-Petchakasem totalled 21,865 units last year, about 9 per cent of the overall supply of 236,346 residential units in greater Bangkok.
> 
> Up to 45 per cent of the homes on Rama II-Petchakasem have already been sold for a total of Bt29.92 billion, it said.
> 
> Some 41 per cent of the sales, worth Bt8.48 billion, were in townhouse projects, 27 per cent in condominiums, 17 per cent in shop-house projects and 15 per cent in detached housing.
> 
> Meanwhile, research by Kiatnakin Bank shows Rama II sales of 937 units a month, with 35 per cent of them townhouses costing up to Bt2 million.
> 
> The next most popular form of housing, accounting for 30 per cent, was detached homes priced between Bt3 million and Bt5 million.
> 
> Kanda Group president Issara Boonyoung said the current highly competitive residential market on Rama II stemmed largely from the area's transportation infrastructure, which makes it convenient to travel to the central business district because of the ring-road and expressway.
> 
> Following the large number of new residential projects in the location, land prices on Rama II have already increased by about 10 per cent this year, said Orin Property managing director Sorawut Manasomchit.
> 
> In the latest valuation by the Treasury Department, conducted last year, land prices on Rama II of Bt25,000-Bt65,000 per square wah (4 square metres) in 2011 were increased to Bt45,000-Bt90,000 for 2012-2015.
> 
> However, market prices have outpaced these valuations, and are now recorded at more than Bt100,000 per square wah.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/business/Developers-turn-focus-on-Rama-II-30210201.html
> 
> *Palaces on Rama 3*
> The Nation July 12, 2013 1:00 am
> 
> AP (Thailand) joins with SCG HEIM to introduce SCG HEIM at the Palazzo Rama 3-Suksawad with a starting price of Bt28 million per unit.
> 
> The project is designed in a tropical modern style combining space of 311 square meters with four bedrooms and five bathrooms and family room with double volume design.
> 
> Modern townhomes
> 
> D-Land Group introduces its latest townhome, Baan D Eak-Chai Plus, in a modern style at starting price of Bt1.99 million per unit.
> 
> The project has 234 units worth Bt560 million with living space of 130 square meters that combine three bedrooms and two bathrooms.
> 
> Supalai in Pattaya
> 
> Supalai Plc introduces its latest three-story townhome project, Supalai Ville Teppraset 8, on 8 rai of land in Pattaya district.
> 
> The project design is modern style on 21 square wahs that combine three bedrooms and three bathrooms and double car park at starting price of Bt3 million per unit.
> 
> The Deck in Patong
> 
> Sansiri Plc introduces its latest condominium project, the Deck Condominium Rat-U-Thit-Patong, with a starting price of Bt2.9 million per unit. The project is in modern style to serve customers who love being close to Patong beach. The project will have a grand opening this weekend.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/business/Palaces-on-Rama-3-30210198.html


กกก


----------



## Neungz

>>


----------



## Neungz

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9033306093/sizes/k/in/photostream/


----------



## Neungz

*The Stable, 25 Storey : Wireless Road*
77 units condominium


pop said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Nonthaburi | Central Westgate*
500,000 sqm. mall



thanyakij said:


> Render & Floorplan
> (จากวีดีโอดังกล่าว)


----------



## Neungz

*Central Plaza Salaya *
shopping mall












Sakesin said:


> *ภาพถ่ายทางอากาศของโครงการ เมื่อวันที่ 1 มิถุนายน 2556 *
> ด้านหลังห้างมีการก่อสร้างอะไรด้วย


----------



## Neungz

*Mega Projects in Bangkok*

*New National Parliament Complex* U/C











*Bang Sue Grand Station* U/C











*Suvarnabhumi Airport Expansion* proposal 











*Grand River Place* proposal
mixed use project
_This is not the final design._











*MahaNakhon* U/C


----------



## Neungz

*Mass Transit Development Update*

*MRT Purple Line*


pon said:


> Taopoon Station. 19 JUL.


**********************************************************


*MRT Blue Line extension* 


marut said:


> สะพาน MRT บางโพ ผ่านไป 1 เดือน งอกมา 4 ช่วงสะพาน (2 เสา เสาละสองข้าง ข้างละ 1 ช่วง)





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> อัพเดทกันหน่อย แถวบางขุนนนท์


*********************************************************


*BTS Dark Green Lines Extension*


samson1475 said:


> สถานี BTS บางหว้าคืบหน้าไปมาก


**********************************************************


*BTS Light Green Lines Extension*
























*******************************************************


*SRT Dark Red Line*


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *CBD land available for mixed-use projects*
> Somluck Srimalee
> The Nation August 2, 2013 1:00 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f139/Wisarut/Red line commuter/IMG_5866.jpg
> 
> Despite limited land being available for developing residential projects in the central business districts of Bangkok, some CBD locations still have large plots that can be developed for mixed-use projects.
> 
> Most of these bigger plots are owned by state enterprises, some of which plan to open bidding among developers, assuming they can first clear any difficulties with their existing tenants, according to a survey by The Nation early this week.
> 
> If all of these plots were to be opened up for development, there would be an estimated combined investment of Bt1 trillion, would create new landmarks and a new residential area in the CBDs.
> 
> For example, the State Railway of Thailand plans to open bidding for development of the Makasan complex on 500 rai (50 hectares) of land worth Bt300 billion, located close to the Airport Link's Makkasan station.
> 
> The project comprises an exhibition hall, retail area, entertainment complex, office building, serviced apartments and a luxury hotel.
> 
> The Port Authority of Thailand hopes to develop 223 rai in Khlong Tae for a mixed-use project, with an office building, logistics and warehouse facilities, and a shopping complex.
> 
> The more than Bt100-billion project has been in the offing since 2010, but development has been delayed due to opposition from the tenants at Khlong Tae market. Despite this problem, the plan remains part of the port's business strategy.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Crown Property Bureau will reopen bidding to develop 80 rai at the Armed Forces Academy's Preparatory School on Rama IV after Central Pattana, which won the earlier contact to develop the land, cancelled the deal due to a project delay.
> 
> The main idea of the bureau is to develop the area as a mixed-used project comprising office, retail and residential buildings.
> 
> Other locations for potential development are detailed in the accompanying graphic.
> 
> Kittiratt's relocation policy
> 
> Finance Minister Kittiratt Na-Ranong also has a policy to move some state agencies from land located close to the current CBDs and to redevelop the areas as new central business districts.
> 
> One such plan is to move the Correction Department's Klong Plem facility, sited close to Bang Khen junction, so that the land can be redeveloped as a mixed-use project.
> 
> Kittiratt is also interested in developing land at Phaholyothin, located close to Mo Chit Skytrain station, into an area for commercial and other buildings.
> 
> Sopon Pornchokchai, director of the Agency for Real Estate Affairs, said the areas in question were prime locations with a combined land value of more than Bt440 billion.
> 
> If the Bangkok Metropolitan Administration revised the regulations governing the building of high-rises in all of these locations, considerable project value would be created and there would also be greater efficiency in the use of land in central Bangkok, he said.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/business/CBD-land-available-for-mixed-use-projects-30211667.html


***************************************************



atom said:


> There is one good sign of redevelopment the old shophouses in the old city.
> 
> *GOVT TO REVIVE CITY 'CHAMPS ELYSEE' PROJECT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ratchadamnoen to get B7bn 'cultural' revamp.*
> 
> The government has decided to revive the ''Ratchadamnoen-Champs Elysee'' plan under a seven-billion-baht scheme to overhaul the landmark avenue in the inner Rattanakosin area. A government source said the cabinet yesterday approved the establishment of a public organisation to oversee the scheme which was first launched in 2001 by former prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra before being buried after the coup in September 2006. The initial budget, proposed by the National Economic and Social Development Board (NESDB), was 13 billion baht.
> 
> The original scheme aimed to build facilities such as an underground walkway around Democracy Monument and public park and re-landscape buildings and footpaths on the road.
> 
> Buildings and street furniture will be upgraded to be on a par with those of the Champs Elysee in Paris. The plan is to promote the avenue as a cultural route with upscale shops, including a high-end hotel.
> 
> The first phase, costing 1.6 billion baht, is to redevelop buildings and footpaths on the avenue. Important works include the 107-million-baht underground walkway and 487-million-baht renovation works on vintage buildings, and others.
> 
> However, the project worries some architects.
> 
> ''The project returns with the comeback of Mr Thaksin,'' said Yongtanit Pimonsathean, a lecturer on architecture at Thammasat University. He is a member of the conservation committee of the Crown Property Bureau, landlord of the area around the avenue.
> 
> The lecturer believed the decision of the government to create a public organisation is to speed up the scheme, and a possible next step is for the government to issue a decree which will designate the area as a ''special economic zone'' _ similar to the controversial Night Safari and Koh Chang, which would open the doors for a special administration to run the area.
> 
> In his opinion, the new organisation may scuffle with the Bangkok Metropolitan Administration and the Committee on the Conservation of Rattanakosin and Old Towns.
> 
> Besides, he said, it is likely that old communities will be a target for relocation to pave the way for the scheme.
> 
> Ratchadamnoen Avenue, seen as the country's most beautiful road and the site of important temples, historical sites and government buildings, was built in 1899 under the reign of King Rama V, after he came back from a state visit to Europe. Chatri Prakitnonthakan, lecturer on architecture at Silpakorn University, said the way government has kicked off the project is undemocratic.
> 
> ''I do not reject business and tourism. But this area has multi-layer land use, cultural importance and old community settlements and all stakeholders should be given the right to have a say how they think this area should be developed,'' he said. Unfortunately, the work plan is handled by a consultant firm, he noted.
> 
> ''Where are the people, community and stakeholders? This is a very big, crucial area and what the government will do is let a group of experts decide what the area should become,'' he said. With regard to the original plan, the NESDB had commissioned a group of consultant firms to work out the master plan study in 2002. The group comprised Creative Development Co, SJA-3D Co and A-Seven Company.
> 
> Source: Bangkok Post
> http://www.fivestarvillasandcondos.com/Article/Govt-to-revive-city-Champs-Elysee-project-1792


****************************************************************



atom said:


> *Does Bangkok have too Many Community Malls?*
> _Are the likes of K. Village and Seenspace a sign of urban renewal? Or the death of urban planning?_
> By Amitha Amranand, BK staff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s Saturday night and you’re standing there, waiting for a table at a restaurant with the word “wine” in it. Maybe it’s Wine Connection or Wine I Love You—it doesn’t really matter. The place has an industrial chic décor, affordable bottles and it’s positively packed with elegant, young Bangkokians. Is it in a charming dead-end soi? A leafy avenue? A quiet square? No. It’s in a “community mall,” everyone’s new favorite place to hangout.
> 
> Since K Village opened in 2010, Bangkok has seen a veritable explosion of such spaces: Festival Walk, Nawamin City Walk, Rain Hill, Seenspace, Grass Thong Lor, Aree Garden, La Villa, Crystal Design Center, The Nine, The Circle, The Walk, The Crystal, Portico, Park Lane—the list is almost endless. They don’t belong to retail giants The Mall (Paragon, Emporium) or Central. They have outdoor circulation areas. They’re meant to be smaller than your regular mall (although Crystal Design Center is quite the behemoth). And they all provide an experience that shuts them off from their often drab surroundings.
> 
> The trend shows no sign of slowing down. If anything, developers seem to be aggressively injecting more community malls into every quarter of our sprawling capital. In February, Index Living Mall Co., Ltd. announced that it planned to invest five billion baht in building five more community malls in the next five years. Pure Sammakorn Development Co., Ltd.’s vision isn’t any less expansive. It will open its third Pure Place Community Mall in May on the booming Ratchapreuk Road, while aiming to unveil two more by next year. Siam Future Development Co., Ltd, whose projects include La Villa, J Avenue and Festival Walk, among others, believes there’s room in Bangkok for at least 150 more community malls—that’s right, 150.
> 
> *COMMUNITY MALL 101*
> 
> What exactly is a community mall? No one in Bangkok really agrees on a single definition. To some, what makes a mall a community mall is the kind of services it offers to the surrounding residents. National Artist and president of 49 Group, a multi-disciplinary architecture firm, Nithi Sthapitanonda bases his definition on the USA’s strip malls. For him, these malls, which are usually situated in residential areas, especially in the suburbs, contain all the shops and services that people need in their daily lives.
> “Community malls in Thailand are not like that. Some places only have restaurants. When people come in wanting to buy medicine, there’s no pharmacy. If they need their clothes to be dry-cleaned, they can’t do that. The concept is all wrong,” says Nithi.
> 
> With the hyper-growth of community malls in recent years, most of us would probably distinguish a community mall from a mega mall by looking at the size and design. Yet, Ariya Aruninta of the Department of Landscape Architecture, Chulalongkorn University, who has written extensively on urban land management, doesn’t differentiate big malls from community malls based on these two criteria.
> “It depends on the size of the community. If it’s a community in a city, then a shopping mall is a kind of community mall. Sometimes it can be a mega mall because our city has become a mega city,” Ariya says.
> 
> *COMMUNITY, WHAT COMMUNITY?*
> 
> Panida Tosnaitada’s Aree Garden, located in Soi Ari Samphan, is composed of 10 small shops, housed in a sleek and airy black metal structure that encircles a lush courtyard garden. And it has plenty of community cred. Most of the restaurants found in Aree Garden do not belong to a chain. Some of the owners are even Panida’s friends. There’s a nail salon on the upper level owned by people from the neighborhood. Tucked in one corner, Mahuna Books Et Cetera carries obscure Thai titles, handmade cards, and serves as an office for Kiao Klao Pimpakarn, the publishing house of the renowned writer and National Artist Naowarat Pongpaiboon.
> 
> “My family all live in this neighborhood. I grew up in the Sukhumvit area, but during the weekends and summer holidays, I came to stay at my grandmas. So I’m familiar with this area…When I was young, we used to cycle around. It was very cool and pleasant, with big trees and few cars. There were never any traffic jams in the soi,” Panida says.
> 
> But Aree Garden’s ties to the community and neighborhood are fairly exceptional. The Nine, K. Village and La Villa all have their share of chains, like iStudio, Au Bon Pain or Red Mango. And the shoppers inside sometimes drive a long way to get to them—as their vast parking lots demonstrate.
> 
> “Bangkokians assemble in loose groups. They don’t form real communities, unlike in the US or Japan, where cities are divided into different neighborhoods, and where each zone is well planned, with a school, a fire station, a post office,” says Ariya.
> Architect Patama Roonrakwit of Community Architects for Shelter and Environment (CASE), who works closely with poor communities in Thailand through a participatory design process, sees the relationship between community and commerce in Bangkok as fairly random.
> 
> “It starts with a good location, which then attracts people to settle and form a community. As the community grows, it pulls in commerce. And as commerce grows, it pulls in more people to settle. Bangkok just keeps spreading with no rhyme or reason,” says Patama. The no-nonsense architect is of the same opinion as Ariya, that there are very few real communities remaining in Bangkok, except old communities like Bang Lampu and the slum areas. Community malls serve loose groups of shoppers, a certain demographic perhaps, but not genuine communities.
> 
> *CONSUMER HEAVEN*
> 
> A recent ABAC poll reveals that 71.6 percent of the people surveyed go to community malls to eat, while 41.3 percent see them as a place to meet and hang out with their friends. More than half of the people surveyed choose to go to community malls because of the proximity to their homes, while 46.9 percent find that community malls offer a full range of services and products. Ariya conducted another survey in 2009 to find out how city dwellers like to spend their free time. Shopping ranked first as Bangkokians’ favorite activity outside their homes.
> 
> “Why are community malls being built? It’s not because people need them. They’re being built because developers conduct market research to gauge the possible business to be made in a given area. Do they ask people whether they want it or not? No. They don’t care. They only look at people’s spending power and what the area is like, based on the market research,” Ariya says. “But I also think there are more advantages than disadvantages to community malls.”
> 
> Another landscape architect, Arrak Ouiyamaphan, admits there is growing emphasis on atmosphere and open space and that the new generation of community malls pays more attention to the landscape design. More focus on the design of the outdoor space usually translates to more trees. One of the city’s very first community malls, J Avenue is a fitting example of what Arrak is talking about. There, cars are protected from the sun beneath the shade of frangipani. A magnificent ancient tree hovers above the mall’s frontage. And a thick, tall row of greenery makes it difficult to see part of J Avenue’s façade. Aree Garden, too, considered the landscape design before the structure, according to Panida.
> 
> *FILLING GAPS IN THE CITY*
> 
> Community malls are also filling a void left by the city’s poor urban planning, and even architecture. Ashley Sutton, who is behind the famed bar Iron Fairies (Soi Thong Lor) opened his next two bars in community malls: Fat Gut’z (in Grass, Thong Lor) and Clouds (in Seenspace Thonglor Soi 13). He also designed Five, which just opened at K Village. Sutton actually prefers the atmosphere and benefits of community malls to shophouses, such as the one where he built Iron Fairies.
> “The shophouses are absolutely disgusting architecture,” says Sutton who has had to face crumbling walls, an old and dirty sewer system, an outdated electrical system and disgruntled neighbors with Iron Fairies. “With community malls, you get a more solid shell to work with, whereas with a shophouse, you get a lot of problems,” Sutton confirms.
> 
> Owned and run by Seenspace Co., Ltd., an imported furniture distributor, Seenspace 13 caters to a young and hip crowd. The stylish structure is home to independent restaurants and accessories shops rather than well-known brands. But while Sutton’s bar has done well, on the mall’s uppermost level a space still sits empty, waiting to be rented. In the afternoon, the shops are open, but the mall is practically deserted. The space picks up at night, and Seenspace Co. Ltd. tells us that the business is so far a success.
> 
> Sutton, too, believes that for a community mall to succeed, it should have restaurants, banks, and a small supermarket to generate traffic during the day. Seenspace may stand apart from some of Thonglor’s community malls, with its refusal to rent out its spaces to chain stores, but like many community malls in Bangkok, it lacks diversity and the services needed in people’s day-to-day lives.
> 
> There are also those who disagree with the community mall model. A resident of the Ari neighborhood, Antika Teparak of Salt restaurant finds little appeal in community malls. “In community malls, there are restrictions on closing and opening hours. And we don’t want to share the space with other shops, where each one has its own target customer. I see community mall shoppers as people who don’t know what they want. They go to see what’s available, then they choose. When people go to a standalone restaurant, they have a real intention to go there,” says Antika, who is now opening a second restaurant across from Salt.
> 
> But Antika is also quick to admit that La Villa, across the road from her soi, is a success and has brought convenience to Ari’s residents. She even says that without the opening of the community mall, she might have hesitated longer before deciding to invest in a standalone restaurant in this area. She also sees benefits, like good parking and better customer traffic, to running a business in a community mall. In fact, one community mall is offering her an enticing space that allows for relative isolation from the hubbub and the creative freedom with respect to the design. The restaurateur is certainly keeping her options open.
> 
> Community malls may not be perfect, they fit into a city that’s growing even further from urbanism ideals—particularly when it comes to walkability. Six-lane avenues like Silom, Phaya Thai, Sathorn, Rama IV, Phetburi or Sukhumvit are at times impossible to cross on foot. Sidewalks are potholed, lack any shade and are overrun with motorcycles. Available retail space is in dilapidated shophouses with cranky landlords. The reality is that community malls are not wrecking perfect little streets since these only exist in our imaginations. On the contrary, community malls are a manifestation of Bangkok’s rapid growth, its lack of community and the absence of urban planning. Long-standing communities naturally develop the shops, restaurants and services needed for them to function. But when the neighborhood is made of mushrooming moo ban (gated communities) and condos, it seems the best you can hope for is a community mall to open next door.
> http://bk.asia-city.com/city-living/article/does-bangkok-have-too-many-community-malls


----------



## melrocks50

Thanks for posting very useful information Neungz! Great thread to use to keep up with all the projects in Bangkok. kay:


----------



## Neungz

*185 Rajadamri, 36 Storey : Ratchadamri*


melrocks50 said:


> The whole tour starts at the sales office at Raimon Land's headquarters at Millenia Tower in Soi Mahadlekluang 3 and Langsuan. View from the conference room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived in front of the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The head construction man informed me about the very high specs throughout the construction of the whole project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Lobby/Drop-off area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical lift area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical hallway. They will be air conditioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the first show unit. A two bedroom 140sqm corner unit with views of the whole of Lumphini Park, the Sathorn Skyline behind and also Sukhumvit skyline view to the left. The pictures don't really do it justice. This is my favorite show unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceilings are at 3m from floor to ceiling. 3.6m floor to floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumphini Park Views. Would look really great in the morning in the bright morning sun. It's a bit dark today though but it gives off a different mood that is also really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corner bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see Baan Ratchadamri right in front. Not that big a problem considering the awesome views from the other windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Bathroom area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second Bathrrom. Rain showers are provided with every bathroom. The brand used is American Standard. Quite disappointing but they still look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large engineering teak wood flooring in bedrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This type is priced at around 4x million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another different unit facing east towards Langsuan, Wireless Road, Ploenchit and Sukhumvit. On a clear day, you will be able to see all the way to Bang Krachao. The balcony is large enough to install a small table for outdoor dining. I took this photo when it was raining. I came back to this unit later after it stopped raining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumphini Park view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking towards Langsuan, Wireless Road and Ploenchit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third show unit faces Rajadamri Road and the Royal Bangkok Sports Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen by Blum. An American company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of the Royal Bangkok Sports Club. Perfect for watching Horse Racing :lol:
> 
> This unit is priced at around 6x million.
> 
> Just a side note. Shawn Yue, a famous Hong Kong actor had just bought 2 smaller penthouse units for around 140 million baht. :lol: He bought it just for "holidays" in Bangkok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sales lady says he's coming back next week and is planning to purchase another larger unit. :cheers:


----------



## Neungz

*Rhythm Sukhumvit 42, 36 Storey : Sukhumvit*



samson1475 said:


> Think of living





popular149 said:


> Rhythm 42 render


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Siamese Condo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/siameseasset


**************************************************************



atom said:


> *LPN Development boosts pre-sales target to Bt24-25 billion*
> Somluck Srimalee
> The Nation August 5, 2013 1:00 am
> 
> LPN DEVELOPMENT Plc has revised its pre-sales target from Bt20 billion to Bt24 billion-Bt25 billion this year thanks to demand for condominiums priced not more than Bt3 million, which is still showing strong growth.
> 
> Managing director Opas Sripayak said last week that the company enjoyed high pre-sales in the first seven months of this year worth Bt16 billion after launching six condominium projects worth nearly Bt10 billion in the first half.
> 
> They are located on Lat Praklow 2, Suksawas-Rama II, Udon Thani province, On Nut-Lat Krabang, Rama IX and Srinakarin Road.
> 
> The company also plans to launch six projects this second half year worth Bt15 billion. They are located in Rangsit, Sukhumvit Soi 24, Cha-Am, Hua Hin, Jomtien Second Road and On Nut Soi 46. They will boost its pre-sales over the estimate of Bt20 billion that was made early this year, he said.
> 
> However, the company has maintained its Bt15 billion revenue target for this year.
> 
> The company earned Bt360.05 million on revenue of Bt2.48 billion in the first quarter of this year.
> 
> "Although the country's economy shows signs of growing slightly in the second half of this year compared with the first half, we still maintain our growth target after seeing strong demand for condos offering prices lower than Bt3 million per unit," he said.
> 
> The main risk for property firms in the rest of this year is the labour shortage. Some residential projects cannot deliver units to customers on time.
> 
> "We manage our construction process by signing long-term contracts with our suppliers and contractors. That, combined with our construction process, [operates] like an industrial plant. This helps us deliver our residential projects to our customers on time," he said.
> 
> The rejection rate for its customers seeking mortgages is lower than 10 per cent, which is normal for its customer base. This is still lower than the overall market's 20 per cent.
> 
> "Most of our customers' financial health is still strong enough to buy a property and get a home loan from a bank, so we believe that our total revenue will achieve the early target of Bt15 billion this year," he added.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...sts-pre-sales-target-to-Bt24-25-30211870.html


----------



## Neungz

*The Tree Interchange, 40+40 Storey : Riverside-Kiak Kai*



kalboz said:


> How much are those condos are going for? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvtAs4hrDIU





pon said:


> 3-Aug-2013


----------



## Neungz

*URBANOabsolute, 40 Storey : Riverside*
behind the tall yellow building


pon said:


> Taken from The Tree Bangpo.


*======================================================================================================================*


*IDEO MOBi SATHORN, 33 Storey : Sathorn-Taksin*










Blue OceanS said:


> *By Me*


*======================================================================================================================*


*Rhythm Sathorn, 38+42 Storey : Sathorn*










Blue OceanS said:


> 31 / 8 /2013


*======================================================================================================================*


*ABSTRACTS, 35+35+35 Storey : Paholyothin*


pon said:


> 2 Aug.


*======================================================================================================================*


*Centric Scene Tiwanont, 41+36 Storey : Nonthaburi*










pon said:


> 3 Aug.


*======================================================================================================================*


*RHYTHM Pahol-Ari, 54 Storey : Paholyothin*










pon said:


> 3 Aug. 2013


----------



## Neungz

*Ploenchit City*

*Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey : Chitlom*










KENDO said:


>


*========================================================================================================================*

*Suitehotel, 27 Storey : Ploenchit*


KENDO said:


>


*========================================================================================================================*


*NOBLE PLOENCHIT, 52+44+20+10 Storey : Ploenchit*










KENDO said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Hyde+Hyatt Regency, 43+37 Storey-167.75 M : Sukhumvit-13*


Mr.donut said:


> *17/8/56*


=================================================================================================


*The Willow, 23 Storey : Sathorn*


Chad said:


> *Rendering :*





Speed said:


> The Willow....today


=================================================================================================


*Rhythm Asoke : Asoke*


asept said:


>


=================================================================================================


*The Niche Mono Ratchavibha, 31+31 Storey : Nothern Corridor*


Chad said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Royal Thai Police Complex, 34+20 Storey : Northern Corridor*
*Central Investigation Bureau *


Chad said:


>


*=================================================================================================*


*Siamese Suriwong, 20 Storey : Silom*


samson1475 said:


> Look good with a little changed


*=================================================================================================*


* NOBLE RE D, 23 Storey : Aree*


ZAIVAS said:


> today kub


*=================================================================================================*


*Siamese Rajakru, 27+15 Storey : Aree*










ZAIVAS said:


> today kub


----------



## Neungz

*The Room Sukhumvit 69, 29 Storey : Phrakhanong*


melrocks50 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Ideo Wutthakat, 31 Storey : Thonburi*


samson1475 said:


>


*=================================================================================================*


*The Peninsula Residence, 55 Storey : Riverside*










pop said:


>


*=================================================================================================*


*The Room Sukhumvit 21, 33 Storey-109.4M : Sukhumvit-Asoke*


ArkinMourad said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 10/8/56


*=================================================================================================*


*Quinn, 33+27 Storey : Ratchadapisek*










Mojo Jojo said:


> New photos taken 10 August 2013...


*=================================================================================================*


*Condolette IZE, 33 Storey : Ratchatewi*
right


ZAIVAS said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Centric Ratchada-Huai Khwang, 32 Storey : Ratchada*



melrocks50 said:


> 674 units
> 
> Starting from 25.40 sqm to 57.50sqm
> 
> Priced at around 120k per sqm


*Sales office +Mock up Room*


gamprair said:


>


*===============================================================================*

*Casa Condo Ratchada-Ratchaphruek, 28 Storey : Thonburi*


Blue OceanS said:


> 19/8/2013


----------



## KENDO

aeyulo said:


> MERCURY VILLE taken today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting more glass :C


2013-08-26


----------



## TP Renu Nakhon

Show DC /new [email protected]
The world's wonder destination center.
World largest LED&Thai Fight arena

























http://www.showdc.co.th/


----------



## Neungz

^^*ShowDC LED Retail Entertainment Destination Center of Bangkok*


----------



## Sakesin

^^
*เห็นแล้วนึกถึงชิบูยะที่โตเกียว*


----------



## Neungz

*Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit *
and *MARQUE, 50 Storey-222 M : Sukhumvit-39*



melrocks50 said:


> www.marquesukhumvit.com


----------



## Neungz

*The Diplomat, 35 Storey : Sathorn*


sodayen said:


> BTS Surasak


*==============================================================================================================*

*Noble Revolve Ratchada, 42+40 Storey : Ratchadapisek*


pon said:


> http://www.kobkid.com/forum/index.php/forum/show/41.56064


*==============================================================================================================*

*PE:LA Wutthakat : Thonburi*


samson1475 said:


> No detail yet.


*==============================================================================================================*

* M Silom, 53 Storey : Silom*


Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sterneck/9589296038/sizes/h/in/photostream/


*==============================================================================================================*

*Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey : Chitlom*


Icover said:


> both pics were random from Instragram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by onepenn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by momoonthabeach


----------



## Neungz

*NOBLE REVENT, 31 Storey : Phayathai*
>>>right (u/c)


Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/arcibaldo/9662041977/sizes/o/in/photostream/


*==============================================================================================================
*

*IDEO Q Rama IV, 40 Storey : Rama IV (Samyan)*


melrocks50 said:


> The name is *Ideo Q Rama IV*
> 5 rai plot
> 40 floors
> 1602 units
> Starting unit size 21sqm
> Starting price per sqm at 137k per sqm
> Starting price at 2.89mb
> 3 unit types
> Presales Q4 2013
> 
> Pictures below taken by me from Chamchuri Residence.





Chad said:


> ^^


==============================================================================================================

*The President Sathorn Ratchaphruek 2, 30 storey : Thonburi*


Chad said:


> Name : The President Sathorn Ratchaphruek 2
> Developer : The President group
> Location : BTS -MRT Interchange Bangwa Station
> Project Description : 30 Storey Condominium , 793 units
> Launch : 25 August 2013


==============================================================================================================

*Grand River Place, 95+40 Storey : Riverside*


chookdii said:


> Showroom ? on the way


----------



## Neungz

*The Hotel, 32 Storey : Rama IX-Grand Square*


Chad said:


> A luxury hotel comprises of 260 guest rooms with the banquet and meeting facilities, all day dining restaurant, and specialty restaurant. Recreation areas with outdoor swimming pool, wellness center, and bar are provided with excellent services. The hotel has around 30,000 square meters of total area and will be managed by worldwide international operator.


*==============================================================================================================*

* Hyde+Hyatt Regency, 43+37 Storey-167.75 M : Sukhumvit-13*


asept said:


>


*==============================================================================================================*

* RHYTHM Pahol-Ari, 54 Storey : Paholyothin*








http://thinkofliving.com/forum/36049/
*==============================================================================================================*

*BITEC tower, 30 Storey : Eastern Corridor*


atom said:


> *Larger Version*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.indesignlive.asia/media/idlasia/2013/Jan/People/Fenn_formatted/BITEC.jpg


----------



## Neungz

*Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey : Chitlom*



Natalie Spencer said:


>


==============================================================================================================

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn
*


Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^
> Ground Control to Major Tom.....
> Looking down to the center of MahaNakhon Tower basement, workers are setting up the scaffolding that will be supporting the ground floor structure in the near future.
> \
> From MahaNakhon Facebook


==============================================================================================================

*Rama 9 Square Tower, 40 Storey-155 M: Rama IX-Grand Square*


PimmB said:


> The Ninth Tower on September 9th, 2013


==============================================================================================================

*IDEO MOBi SATHORN, 33 Storey : Sathorn-Taksin*



Blue OceanS said:


> 11/09/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By Me*


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Ratchada-Rama IX-Asoke triangle sees condo boom*
> _Somluck Srimalee
> The Nation September 13, 2013 1:00 am_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Perspective of Condolette Midst Rama 9 by Pruksa Real Estate_
> 
> From Ratchadaphisek Road to Rama IX junction, through to Asoke, is a popular location for middle- to upper-segment condominiums in the Bt2 million-Bt10 million price range, following the construction of new office buildings in the area, a survey by The Nation found early this week.
> 
> Rama IX junction alone has four condominium projects under development, worth more than Bt10 billion combined: the Grand Rama 9 by G Land Group; the Condolette Midst Rama 9 by Pruksa Real Estate; Ananda Development's Ideo Mobi Rama 9; and AP (Thailand)'s Rhythm Asoke.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...-Asoke-triangle-sees-condo-boom-30214717.html





atom said:


> *CP Land earmarks Bt20bn for development upto 2017*
> _SOMLUCK SRIMALEE
> THE NATION September 12, 2013 1:00 am_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CP LAND, a property arm of Charoen Pokphand Group, plans to invest more than Bt20 billion until 2017 to develop both residential and commercial properties in Thailand and Asean.
> 
> "We plan aggressive investment this year and the next three years after the rise in demand for property, including office, retail, hotel and residential, when the ASEAN Economic Community becomes effective in 2015," Sunthorn Arunanondchai, president and chief executive officer, told a press conference yesterday.
> 
> Besides condominiums, it sets its sights on hotels, office buildings and retail centres to generate rental income.
> 
> Up to Bt10 billion will be used to develop or take over up to 10 hotels in Bangkok and upcountry during the five-year period. Negotiations are under way and two deals worth Bt3 billion should be revealed this year in major provinces including Chiang Mai, Khon Kaen, Phitsanulok and Hat Yai.
> 
> At least three office buildings will be developed worth a total of Bt1.2 billion from 2013-14. Two will be in the Northeast - Khon Kaen and Nakhon Ratchasima - and one in Phitsanulok.
> 
> The company also plans to launch 30 condominium projects next year worth up to Bt10 billion, including mix-used projects combining condos and retail space.
> 
> It is in discussions with a Chinese property firm about establishing a joint venture late this year to expand investment in Thailand and elsewhere in Asean.
> 
> CP Land sees the possibility of investing in new offices and hotels in Asean, particularly in Myanmar, Vietnam and Laos. The first could be launched next year.
> 
> "Our strategy is to develop residential projects nationwide in line with growth in demand. We also have land nationwide that will support our expansion in residential and rental-income projects such as offices, hotels and retail centres," he said. Demand for all types of properties is on the rise.
> 
> The capital-expenditure budget will be funded by the company's internal cash flow and the proceeds from setting up a property fund this year, which will buy its three office buildings - CP Tower Silom, CP Tower Phayathai and CP Tower Fortune - worth at least Bt10 billion.
> 
> "We have enough cash for the expansion, while our debt-to-equity ratio is lower than 0.4. That means there's enough room to borrow more," Sunthorn said.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...t20bn-for-development-upto-2017-30214676.html


...


----------



## Bangroma-sky

The Diplomat, 35 Storey : Sathorn











posted by Neungz


----------



## Neungz

* Ideo Q Ratchathevi : Pathumwan
*

















==============================================================================================================

*IDEO Q Rama IV, 40 Storey : Rama IV (Samyan)*


atom said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66153750.11467.100002548517288&type=1&theater


==============================================================================================================

*Q Asoke, 41 Storey : Asoke*


















Blue OceanS said:


> 14/09/2013


----------



## Neungz

*Thailand Flower Market, YODPIMAN-pakklongtarad*
Reconstruction

>>>>scroll


SandV said:


>





archstudent said:


> update 20/09/2013


----------



## Neungz

View of BKK by Weerakarn, on Flickr


----------



## NATTHAWUT95

Many pictures here  <3

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1384890&page=138


----------



## Neungz

*IDEO Mobi Charan Interchange : Bangkok Noi*


samson1475 said:


>


==============================================================================================================

*Sathorn Square+W Hotel, 40+30 Storey-191 M : Sathorn*


wwc234 said:


>


==============================================================================================================

*T.C. Green, 34+34+34+34 storey : Rama IX*
























==============================================================================================================

*CPB Siam Sindhorn, 35+11 Storey-143.90 M : Langsuan*


Speed said:


>





ArkinMourad said:


> 28/9/2013
> ม


----------



## Neungz

MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn


Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^
> Born Slippy - The slip form system in the main construction site of MahaNakhon is used for building up the core walls, pillars, lift shafts and other core structure of the building, where it support itself on the core and can slip up independently without using the tower crane while the core building structure keeps going up.
> การเทคอนกรีตและผูกเหล็กเสริมไปพร้อมกันเป็นเทคโนโลยีที่ใช้ในการก่อสร้างอาคารหลักของโครงการมหานคร ทั้งผนังกำแพง เสาหลัก ช่องลิฟท์และแกนหลักส่วนต่างๆของอาคารโดยไม่ต้องใช้ทาวเวอร์เครน ซึ่งจะเห็นจากภาพว่าแกนของโครงสร้างตึกนั้นได้สูงขึ้นอย่างต่อเนื่อง





atom said:


> *The Cube 04/10/13*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...34240051.63654.257503217654636&type=1&theater


==============================================================================================================

*Lumpini Sukhumvit 24, 54 Storey : Sukhumvit-24*


Chad said:


>


==============================================================================================================

*EQUINOX, 42+30 Storey : Northern Corridor*
left


Sakesin said:


> *วันพุธที่ 2 ตุลาคม 2556*
> *ถ่ายจากสถานีขนส่งหมอชิต*


==============================================================================================================

*Smile Square, 33+33 Storey : Petchburi*


Chad said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* Elio Del Ray condominium* 
1630 units



























































http://www.eliocondo.com/delray/


----------



## Neungz

*AIA HQ+Stock Exchange of Thailand, 42+35 Storey : Ratchada*



wwc234 said:


> http://thinkofliving.com/2013/09/15/noble-revolve-รัชดา-2-review/


==============================================================================================================

*AUA site Redevelopment, 60 Storey : Ratchadamri*


atom said:


> *Areeya Rajdamri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66153750.11467.100002548517288&type=1&theater


==============================================================================================================

* Rich Park Rattanathibet, 33 Storey : Nonthaburi*


nitisit said:


> Name : Rich Park Rattanathibet (Saima)
> Developer : Richy Place 2002 Co.,Ltd
> Project Description : 33 Storey Condominium tower
> Location : Saima MRT Station Rattanathibet
> Launch : October 11, 2013


----------



## Neungz

*Capella Hotel and Residences+Jumeirah Hotel and Residence, 77+45 Storey : Riverside
*














































[/QUOTE]


Chad said:


> *FINALLY !!!!*
> 
> *Country Group Development Signs THB 11.6 billion Financial Framework Agreement with China EXIM Bank for Landmark Waterfront Project
> 14 October 2013 17:56*
> 
> Country Group Development PCL (“CGD”) and China EXIM Bank have signed a financial framework agreement for financing the Landmark Waterfront Project, a high-end residential and hotel project located on a prestigious waterfront address on the Chao Phraya River.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under this agreement, the Export-Import Bank of China (China EXIM Bank) will support the development of the project valued at Baht 11.6 billion. Following the signing, Beijing Construction Engineering Group, one of China’s top ten international contractors with projects in countries such as the United States of America, the United Arab Emirates, Mauritius, Malaysia and Singapore, has emerged as the leading candidate to become Landmark Waterfront Project’s main contractor.
> 
> Mr. Yuan Xing Yong, Assistant President of the Export-Import Bank of China, represented the China EXIM Bank at the signing ceremony when he conveyed his pleasure to partner with Country Group Development in developing Bangkok's most luxurious waterfront project. This is China EXIM Bank’s first major foray in the private sector in Thailand. The location, the experience of the team and the company's vision to deliver superior value and quality make this an exciting project for EXIM Bank to be involved with.
> 
> Country Group Development Chief Executive Officer Ben Taechaubol added: “Our ability to sign this financial framework agreement for financing Landmark Waterfront with China EXIM Bank in the current economic climate reflects the trust that leading international financial institutions have in us and the strength and merits of this project. We appreciate in particular China EXIM Bank’s expertise, international reputation and financial strength, which helped make this sophisticated private transaction possible.”
> 
> Widely recognized as the Crown Property Bureau’s last remaining golden site on the river, the Landmark Waterfront project is the most highly anticipated development in Thailand. Occupying an area of 36 rai, the project consists of 2 premium-branded hotels and a branded residential tower, scheduled for completion in 2017. The residential tower will be the first luxury, 5-star hotel-managed riverside condominium in Bangkok, featuring 350 residence units of an approximate sales value of Baht 15 billion.
> 
> Mr. Taechaubol concluded: “Landmark Waterfront will be our flagship property. This project further solidifies Country Group's leadership position in the finance and real estate sectors. We are confident that Landmark Waterfront will redefine the ultra-luxury market in Bangkok and more importantly, our development will contribute significantly to Bangkok’s ongoing wider riverfront revitalization efforts.”


==============================================================================================================

*The Tempo Grand, 41+24 Storey : Thonburi*



melrocks50 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/luxsan2013/10292832495/sizes/o/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dukeofarch/10292848634/sizes/h/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dukeofarch/10292872764/sizes/h/in/photostream/


...


----------



## Neungz

* Lumpini Sukhumvit 24, 54 Storey : Sukhumvit-24*




Neungz said:


>





data555 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey : Chitlom*




kaloksint said:


> วันที่ 5/11/2556 ประมาณนี้


----------



## Neungz

*Unilever Office, 14 Storey : Rama IX-Grand Square*


Chad said:


>





PimmB said:


>


*********************************************************************************

*Rama 9 Square Tower, 40 Storey-155 M: Rama IX-Grand Square*


Chad said:


>





Keeratimee said:


>





PimmB said:


>


*********************************************************************************

*Tropical Diseases Hospital, 17 Storey : Victory Monument*



Chad said:


> *Rendering :*





Appleich said:


> ^^ Has been opened since April 5th this year...
> 
> *รพ.เวชศาสตร์เขตร้อน เปิดอาคาร “ราชนครินทร์” เพิ่มบริการรักษาทุกโรค*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.mcot.net/media/images/2013-03-25/13642133969157.jpg
> 
> Some picture i found ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : http://www.thaitravelclinic.com/th/FrontNews/moving-to-new-building-th.html


----------



## Neungz

*IDEO MOBi RAMA9, 26 Story : Rama IX*



thanabank said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*M Silom, 53 Storey : Silom*



Speed said:


> *M SILOM* structure now starting at top sliver zone...(1 or 2 units per floor)(floors 40 to 53)
> 
> glass cladding coming into lower floors kay:


----------



## Neungz

*Supalai Veranda, 32+32+32 Storey : Northern Corridor*



Chad said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Chapter One, 27+27+27+27 Storey : Riverside*



melrocks50 said:


> Nov 7th 2013


----------



## Neungz

*Condolette Midst, 30 Storey : Rama IX*



melrocks50 said:


> Starting price is 2.3 million.
> 
> Thats more like it!





thanabank said:


> Aspire Rama9 --- Midst --- Mobi


----------



## Neungz

*M Phayathai, 35 Storey : Phayathai*



Chad said:


>





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10828618924/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Neungz

*IDEO MOBi SUKHUMVIT, 25+23 Storey : Sukhumvit-81*



Speed said:


> Ideo Mobi Sukhumvit at BTS Onnut is almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> large 24 hr MAXVALUE grocery to come in (on the other side very large TRUE COFFEE)





bantuekheum said:


>


----------



## Icover

*M Silom, 53 Storey : Silom*



melrocks50 said:


>





Blue OceanS said:


> 13/11/2013


----------



## big_zer0

...


----------



## Neungz

*Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey : Chitlom*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


>





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^
> Zoom จาก Baiyoke ครับ


----------



## Neungz

*AIA HQ+Stock Exchange of Thailand, 42+35 Storey : Ratchada*




Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10880860203/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Neungz

*aequa, 28 Storey : Sukhumvit-49*



melrocks50 said:


> Magnificent


----------



## Neungz

*Star View, 54+44 Storey : Riverside*












melrocks50 said:


> Nov 12th 2013


----------



## Neungz

*RHYTHM Pahol-Ari, 54 Storey : Paholyothin*




melrocks50 said:


> Taken today.





bluemoon009 said:


> 2013/11/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> south view from 31st floor (city view)


----------



## eurico

^^ so many condo and apartment project at Bangkok kay:


----------



## Neungz

*Waldorf Astoria + Magnolias Ratchaprasong, 60 Storey : Ratchaprasong*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Hyde+Hyatt Regency, 43+37 Storey-167.75 M : Sukhumvit-13*



fireplace63 said:


> Taken on 18 Nov 2013 at Nana BTS station's Platform. Was told full completion by end Jan 2014...Hotel another 2 years. I will be going for onsite inspection in Mid Dec 2013.


----------



## Neungz

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11434872664/sizes/h/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11209528615/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/owlspine/11262299576/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Neungz

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeydotme/9578813935/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/weerakarn/11102967996/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Neungz

* Hyde+Hyatt Regency, 43+37 Storey-167.75 M : Sukhumvit-13*



melrocks50 said:


> I love it. Looks much better in person





Festival said:


> ...............................................................................................................................................................*V*................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeydotm...n/photostream/


----------



## Neungz

* MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*



Festival said:


> *www.aey.com*


----------



## Neungz

*The Crest Thonglor, 28 Storey : Sukhumvit*



Chad said:


> KEYNE will actually enjoy a really nice swimming pool view
> 
> Price will starts around 220K per Sq.M.





melrocks50 said:


> *RENDERS *





melrocks50 said:


> Rising now


----------



## Neungz

*Condolette IZE, 33 Storey : Ratchatewi*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11430126716/sizes/l/


----------



## Neungz

*CENTRAL WORLD renovation+ GROOVE expansion*



Natalie Spencer said:


> GROOVE's DIRECTORY
> 
> 1ST Floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2ND Floor





archstudent said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*AVANI Bangkok, 26 Storey : Riverside*



Chad said:


> *Name :* AVANI Bangkok
> *Location :* Charoennakorn, Riverside Next to Anantara Riverside Bangkok
> *Project Description :* 26 Storey Hotel and a retial complex
> *Owner :* Minor International PCL
> *Construction Start :* 3Q 2013


----------



## Neungz

*Life ratchadapisek, 36+35 Storey : Ratchadapisek*



thanabank said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Groove*






























thanabank said:


> today 12.23.13


----------



## Neungz

*Suvarnabhumi Airport Masterplan*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabiena380/11407916506/sizes/o/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabiena380/11407916395/sizes/o/
> ^^
> มุมเด็ด
> 
> อีกและ





wwc234 said:


>





Breathexz said:


> ลองทำภาพจำลองท่าอากาศยานสุวรรณภูมิเต็มรูปแบบ (Master Plan Development) มาฝากครับ น่าจะได้เห็นช่วง 2570-2575 :banana:


----------



## Neungz

* Ivy Ampio, 31 Storey : Ratchada*



pktown said:


> taken by my friend


----------



## Neungz

aerial view



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ปีใหม่นี้ไม่รู้จะให้อะไรเป็นของขวัญเพื่อนๆดี ผมเลยเลือกสองรูปนี้ให้เป็นของขวัญปีใหม่แล้วกันครับ ขอให้มีความสุขมากๆสุขภาพดีนะครับ Merry X'mas and Happy New Year 2014


----------



## Neungz

*VIO, 37 Storey : Nonthaburi*



Chad said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* Supalai River Resort, 40 Storey : Riverside*



Blue OceanS said:


> 22/12/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By Me*


----------



## Neungz

*Rhythm Sathorn, 38+42 Storey : Sathorn*


----------



## Neungz

*HAUS 23, 28 Storey : Ladprao*












narmkhang said:


> สวัสดีปีใหม่ครับ


----------



## Neungz

*Gaysorn Expansion+Facelift, 30 Storey : Ratchadamri*



TheWestWing said:


> Taken on December 28, 2014


----------



## gamejava88

very nine


----------



## Sakesin

*BITEC tower, 30 Storey : Eastern Corridor*


----------



## Neungz

*Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey : Chitlom*



MagnamonKunGz said:


> WELCOMING YOU ON MAY 9, 2014 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY TO ROCK!





dekZEN said:


> *Floor Plan*
> 
> Ground floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via : http://www.centralembassy.com/


----------



## Neungz

Natalie Spencer said:


> All taken by me


....


----------



## Neungz

* Rama 9 Square Tower, 40 Storey-155 M: Rama IX-Grand Square*












Mosaic said:


> April 24, 2014


----------



## Neungz

*NOBLE PLOENCHIT, 52+44+20+10 Storey : Ploenchit*





















Mosaic said:


> April 25, 2014


----------



## Neungz

*Unilever Office, 14 Storey : Rama IX-Grand Square*



Chad said:


>





Mosaic said:


> April 24, 2014


----------



## Neungz

* Chulalonkorn Hospital, 30 Storey : Rama IV*
Public Hospital



melrocks50 said:


>





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^
> by Earthworm
> 
> from flickr.com





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^
> by New Hotell


----------



## Neungz

*Waldorf Astoria + Magnolias Ratchaprasong, 60 Storey : Ratchaprasong*












Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^
> by Kalboz


----------



## Neungz

* 333 Riverside, 42+42 Storey : Riverside-Kiak Kai*



Appleich said:


> Source : http://www.lh.co.th/condo/projects/211?lang=t


----------



## Neungz

*Hotel Indigo, 26 Storey : Wireless Road*



Chad said:


>





kalboz said:


> Mr. Mojo rising ... Oops, meant to say Indigo is finally rising! :banana:


----------



## Neungz

* MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*












Oasis-Bangkok said:


> 24 April 2014 Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> All pics by Kalboz
> 
> From flickr.com


----------



## Neungz

*MRT Blue Line Extension*












Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^
> by todd galloway





Th_jung said:


> เดอะมอลล์บางแค...3 เมษายน 2557





Blue OceanS said:


> ที่มา....
> 
> เพจภาพมุมสูงการก่อสร้างรถไฟฟฟ้า และกรุงเทพมุมสูง เพิ่งหัดทำเพื่อคนรักวิวกรุงเทพมุมสูงครับ
> https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok | CentralFestival East Ville*



dekZEN said:


> via : http://instagram.com/centralfestival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via : http://instagram.com/centralfestival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via : http://instagram.com/centralfestival


----------



## Neungz

*FUSE Miti, 18 Storey : Northern Corridor*



Chad said:


> *Name :* Fuse Miti
> *Developer :* Pruksa PCL.
> *Location :* Sutthisarn, Northern Corridor
> *Project Description :* 18 Storey Condominium Tower
> *Launch :* May 2014


*********************************************************

*Remarkable, 22 Storey : Aree*



Chad said:


> *Name :* The Remarkable
> *Location :* Aree, Paholyothin
> *Project Description :* 22 Storey Condominium Tower
> *Launch :* May 2014


**********************************************************

*Radisson Blu Plaza, 33 Storey : Sukhumvit*



kalboz said:


> 33-storey, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visited on April 11th, the full album is here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/kalboz/sets/72157644332896106/
> 
> Full report of the visit is here: http://milepoint.com/forums/threads/radisson-blu-plaza-bangkok-master-thread.86758/


----------



## Neungz

*AIA Capital+Stock Exchange of Thailand, 42+35 Storey : Ratchada*



wwc234 said:


>


**********************************************************

* The Ninth Tower, 35+31 Storey : Rama IX-Grand Square*



wwc234 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*



wwc234 said:


> cr Wongsakorn Koaysomboon S‎


----------



## Neungz

*Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*



13OS said:


> มี Design โรงหนังโผล่มาละ
> ถ้าสังเกตุให้ดีจะเป็นแบบสเตเดี้ยม (เมื่อก่อนเคยมี 1 โรงคือ Grand EGV Siam Dis เท่าที่ผมเคยดูนะ) ที่นั่งจะเป็นโค้งๆๆ จอก็โค้งๆๆหาคนดู
> ดูที่นั่งตรงไหนก็จะเป็นที่ดีที่สุด และ ถ้าทำแบบสเตเดี้ยม ระดับแถวจะชันมาก ไม่มีการบัง
> ขอขอบคุณรูปจาก : https://www.honestbuildings.com/


----------



## Neungz

*Ivy Ampio, 31 Storey : Ratchada*



SeeMacau said:


> 2014/4/30


**************************************************

*IDEO MOBi RAMA9, 26 Story : Rama IX*



SeeMacau said:


> 2014/4/30


**************************************************

*Condolette Midst, 30 Storey : Rama IX*



melrocks50 said:


> Starting price is 2.3 million.
> 
> Thats more like it!





SeeMacau said:


> 2014/4/30


*************************************************************

*The Mark, 26 Storey : Asoke-Ratchada*



SeeMacau said:


> 2014/4/30


----------



## Neungz

*Metropolitan Electricity Authority New Headquarter, 30 Storey : Rama IV*



wwc234 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*New Building,Rajvithi Hospital, 27 Storey : Victory Monument*



Chad said:


>





pktown said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/owlspine/11355032003/sizes/h/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/owlspine/11263752674/sizes/h/


......


----------



## Neungz

* M Ladprao, 45 Storey : Paholyothin*



barth said:


> 1 month since the last update, so here's a couple of pictures
> 
> 07/05/2014


----------



## Neungz

* Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey : Chitlom*












> Central Embassy is almost ready! This is the view today from across the road at the Okura hotel. The first phase of the mega mall will be unveiled to the world in just a few hours time. The latest Bangkok shopping development by Central Retail Corporation is open for business shortly!
> 
> The 37-floor mixed-use mall sits on Bangkok’s Wireless Rd, on a plot formerly occupied by the British Embassy, including a 30-storey Park Hyatt Bangkok hotel. The mall will eventually house more than 200 stores.
> 
> Its 200m facade is constructed from shimmering shingles, paying homage to traditional Thai temples. The most select clothing brands in the world will be all be here under one roof, making even Siam Paragon's offerings look limited. We can see quite a few people's credit cards getting max-ed out here!











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...163.1073741829.415287605257021&type=1&theater


----------



## Neungz

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152434512081419&set=pcb.10152434513731419&type=1&theater



> Hello from Central Embassy World's Introduction.. Stay tuned!











https://www.facebook.com/centralemb...4204398596331/869776213039149/?type=1&theater


----------



## Neungz

nutnano said:


> นำภาพมาฝากกันนิดหน่อยครับ ไม่ค่อยกล้าถ่ายเยอะ คนที่ไป Hiso ทั้งนั้น ดารามาเยอะด้วย ที่เห็นมีคุณมดดำ คุณเจเจตริน ฯลฯ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple Store ยังไม่มานะครับ มีแต่ iStudio ไปก่อน


........


----------



## Neungz




----------



## Neungz

benjamin.rak said:


> *CENTRAL EMBASSY OPENING 9 MAY 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EMBASSY DIPLOMAT SCREENS*


.....


----------



## Neungz

popular149 said:


> Overall, I think that this thing is a half-baked cake and requires some final touches.
> Central should have delayed the opening by a few months.
> I especially hate the floor, it screams 'cheap'.
> The Diplomat Screen is not open yet.


....


----------



## Neungz

zztceffe said:


>





Panerai said:


> This video is a walk-through inside the CE which recorded by me today using Google Glass.





satit28 said:


> Givenchy at Central Embassy


...


----------



## Neungz

Natalie Spencer said:


> Central Embassy 9-5-2014 PART 1


..........


----------



## Neungz

Natalie Spencer said:


> Central Embassy PART 2 : 7 Flagships
> 
> GUCCI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRADA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RALPH LURREN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIU MIU


........


----------



## Neungz

Natalie Spencer said:


> CENTRAL EMBASSY Part 3 : Luxury Boutiques


.........


----------



## Neungz

*Mall Group pumping Bt50 bn into six world-class shopping centres*



atom said:


> _The Nation May 7, 2014 1:00 am_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Supaluck_
> 
> The Mall Group is set to make Thai retail history with more than Bt50 billion worth of investment being allocated to six world-class shopping centres - *The Emporium, The EmQuartier, The Emsphere, BluPort, BluPearl and Bangkok Mall.
> *
> These imaginative projects will comprise business, retail and entertainment centres that will place Bangkok and Thailand at the forefront of world retail innovation and lifestyle, the company said yesterday.
> 
> The expansion will form a major part of The Mall Group's bid to cash in on the full implementation of the Asean Economic Community (AEC) next year.
> 
> Supaluck Umpujh, vice chairman of The Mall Group, said the company's mission and goal was to elevate Thailand to a world-leading retail centre with resort-destination and entertainment facilities.
> 
> "Following our success in making Siam Paragon, our shopping complex on Rama I Road, a world-class retail and entertainment phenomenon, we are now ready to create new retail mega-projects, which will lead the way to even greater success in what we see as a bold and pioneering step into the retail and lifestyle reality of the future," she said.
> 
> *The District-Em will be a 650,000-square-metre retail centre consisting of three world-class shopping complexes - The Emporium, The EmQuartier and The Emsphere - located on a 50-rai (8 hectares) plot adjacent to Benjasiri Park. *
> 
> The project represents an investment of more than Bt20 billion at the heart of Sukhumvit, covering more than 1,000 world-class Thai and international brands, shops, luxury fashion labels, technology, lifestyle, living and dining facilities.
> 
> In addition to being a commercial hub, The District-Em is set to be an iconic district for retail, business, office, residential and entertainment facilities.
> 
> Encompassing a total area of *200,000 square metres, The Emporium* itself will be renovated to project an elegant and modern atmosphere.
> 
> *The EmQuartier, which will comprise 250,000 square metres of space*, includes a high-end shopping centre, office building, atriums for events and recreation, and a park.
> 
> Meanwhile, *The Emsphere, with a project area of 200,000* square metres, is widely expected to create a revolutionary shopping experience.
> 
> "Thailand's participation in the AEC in 2015 will herald a major change in the country's position as a leading regional shopping hub and top tourist destination. There are 10 Asean member countries, totalling 600 million in population.
> 
> "The improved infrastructure, transportation and airports in key cities is expected to increase inbound [Thai] tourism from 25 million to 40 million people within the next five years, with the key destination cities including Bangkok, Phuket, Pattaya, Hua Hin and Chiang Mai," said Supaluck.
> 
> In preparation of the expected increase in tourism triggered by the AEC, The Mall Group is launching another retail project under its Blu Collection in Hua Hin.
> 
> The company is collaborating with Proud Real Estate by investing more than Bt5 billion in BluPort, the first resort mall in Hua Hin district.
> 
> *The project occupies 250,000 square metres of retail space located on a 25-rai plot in the heart of Hua Hin*, across from the InterContinental Hua Hin Resort.
> 
> 
> Supaluck said the group's vision also included the development of Phuket into a world-class resort and shopping destination.
> 
> Its *BluPearl project on the resort-island comprises 650,000 square metres* on a 150-rai plot, and will be equipped with a convention and exhibition centre - the most modern in Phuket - a resort hotel and world-class theme parks.
> 
> The BluPearl is slated to be the leading world-class luxury retail and entertainment resort destination in Asia, she added.
> 
> Another pivotal goal for The Mall Group is its flagship project and the company's grand statement, Bangkok Mall, to be located at the intersection of Bang Na-Trat and Sukhumvit roads.
> 
> Udom Suk and Bang Na BTS stations will connect directly to* the 650,000-square-metre Bangkok Mall*, which will occupy a plot of some 100 rai across from the Bitec convention centre in Bang Na, which is expanding to 300,000 square metres.
> 
> The Mall Group is investing more than Bt20 billion in the Bangkok Mall project, which is destined to become a city within a city with its ultra-modern and spectacular architecture consisting of business, residential and office space, said the vice chairman.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...Bt50-bn-into-six-world-class-sh-30233016.html





Festival said:


> *อภิมหาโปรเจคท์* กลุ่มเดอะมอลล์เเนวลํ้าๆ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cr :ig คุณ ipprouProu*
> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/715061376982300529_23242156
> 
> *Blu Pearl *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/715059181155668531_5397707
> 
> *bangkok mall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/715059635323982730_24048379


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok | BANGKOK MALL*
NGA 650,000 sqm 
site https://goo.gl/maps/yntxf





















[[A]uto] said:


> :banana::banana::banana::banana:
> มีการเคลียร์พื้นที่ แล้วเหมือนสร้างโชว์รูม แล้วมีป้ายอะไรก็ไม่รู้
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Neungz

*District-Em* 
*The Emporium, The EmQuartier and The Emsphere*
sites: https://goo.gl/maps/7wLzB



Neungz said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...60214338.73429.329012580540956&type=1&theater


**********************************************************


*The Emporium renovation *












Neungz said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=462249533883926&set=p.462249533883926&type=1&theater





aeyulo said:


> some shops on the 2nd floor moved out, probably to make space for the duplex LV, a pond in front (according to renders) and new facade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the phromphong BTS station shops on emporium exit are also moving out today. they might be prepping for the new emporium and emquartier bts link?


**********************************************************

*Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*












Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^
> by O Jakgree


**********************************************************

*Emsphere, 16 Storey : Sukhumvit*


melrocks50 said:


> มีภาพเเล้วครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: pariyaki
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/ns-3YWI5Vk/





Panerai said:


> Credit : K.Supragolf (Instagram)





TheWestWing said:


> Cr: photo from k. Condo Man II FB, taken by k. Tassawan Ph., originally posted on May 7, 2014
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...109.1073741828.100006901866516&type=1&theater





DMS_SKY said:


> เรนเดอร์ EmShpere ล่าสุดครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ที่มา: http://www.thairath.co.th/content/421900


----------



## Neungz

*Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey : Chitlom*



thanabank said:


>


*********************************************************

*M Ladprao, 45 Storey : Paholyothin*


barth said:


> Today


----------



## Neungz

* M Silom, 53 Storey : Silom*



melrocks50 said:


> ^^ Here, I'll post them for you.
> 
> 
> Untitled by nevodnevod, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by nevodnevod, on Flickr





melrocks50 said:


> Sure, here you go.
> 
> 
> Untitled by nevodnevod, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by nevodnevod, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by nevodnevod, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by nevodnevod, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by nevodnevod, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by nevodnevod, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by nevodnevod, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by nevodnevod, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*Star View, 54+44 Storey : Riverside*













Olabil said:


> Updated 13. april 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://newpattaya.com/construction/starview-condominium-rama-3/


----------



## Neungz

*Wish Signature @ Midtown Siam, 45 Storey : Phetchaburi Road*



melrocks50 said:


> http://www.dtzthailand.com/news_detail.php?id=536b4f06af4cd


----------



## Neungz

*MARQUE, 50 Storey-222 M : Sukhumvit-39*












Chad said:


> 222.45M





Olabil said:


> Construction update as of 24 March 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.marquesukhumvit.com/post.php?ID=7


----------



## Neungz

*HQ, 36 Storey : Sukhumvit-55*












Olabil said:


> Update March 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.sansiri.com/en/condoprogress/projectdetail.aspx?pcpid=65


***********************************************************

* The Base Rama IX, 36 Storey : Ramkamhaeng*



Olabil said:


> Update as of March 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.sansiri.com/en/condoprogress/projectdetail.aspx?pcpid=54


******************************************************************************

* The Base Chaengwattana, 24+24 Storey : Nonthaburi*



Olabil said:


> Finished last year


********************************************************************************

* Supalai Park Ekkamai-Thonglor, 45 Storey : New Petchburi*


Olabil said:


> Update from their website 10. April 2014


----------



## Neungz

* Nonthaburi | Central Westgate*
GFA 500000 sq.m.



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^
> บอกได้คำเดียวว่า ''อลัง''





napoleon said:


> facebook : Heliluck Aviation


----------



## parody24

That panorama of Bangkok is amazing!


----------



## eurico

Bangkok's mall are crraaazzzyyyyyy :banana: :banana:


----------



## Neungz

eurico said:


> Bangkok's mall are crraaazzzyyyyyy :banana: :banana:


Almost of city's real estates invested by private companies, except infrastructures.
The city really need public places such as libraries, museums and parks.


----------



## Neungz

* Bang Sue Grand Station*













barth said:


> 20/04/2014


----------



## Neungz

* SRT Dark Red Lines*














barth said:


> 13/04/2014
> 
> ถ่ายจากสะพานลอยตรงข้ามร้านเจ้เล้งดอนเมือง


----------



## Neungz

*Siriraj-Piyamaharajkarun-Hospital*
Public Hospital, Faculty of Medicine, Mahidol University





















Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Siriraj-Piyamaharajkarun-Hospital


----------



## Neungz

*Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


>


----------



## Neungz

^^


sirasith said:


> อัพเดตงานก่อสร้าง (22 รูป) - 18 พ.ค. 2557 ‪#‎เอ็มควอเทียร์‬


----------



## Neungz

* Prototype, 52 Storey-188.75M : Petchburi*



barth said:


> 16/05/2014
> 
> Pictures taken from Petburi road


----------



## Neungz

*Fuse Chan-Sathorn, 33+33+31 Storey : Sathorn*



Neungz said:


> http://thinkofliving.com/2013/02/25/fuse-จันทน์-สาทร/





Blue OceanS said:


> 17 / 5 / 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ที่มา เพจภาพUpdate รถไฟฟ้า คอนโด และพาชมวิวกรุงเทพมุมสูงทุกวัน ผมถ่ายเองทุกภาพ เรียนเชิญติดตามครับ https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse


----------



## Neungz

* Sindhorn Residence, 35+11 Storey-143.90 M : Langsuan*



ArkinMourad said:


> 18/05/57





Chad said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Siam Square One*



Altezna said:


> เห็นเริ่มตกแต่งภายในแล้ว





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^
> by Lee





13OS said:


> จาก FB ของ Siam One
> เห็นว่าจะเปิด 5 มิถุนายนนี้ แล้วจ้า....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SIAM.SQUARE.I?ref=stream





Speed said:


> definitely will open soon....maybe a few months...
> 
> they are already testing internal lights of ramen shops





exxzite said:


> *Siam Square One* from Siam Square - All photos taken by me


----------



## zkydzy

Bangkok has most finest shoppping mall..after Singapore.


----------



## Neungz

*VIIA7* lowrise condominium


----------



## Neungz

*AMARA Bangkok, 26 Storey : Silom*



Speed said:


> St Regis Hotel building had a baby on Surawong Road....Amara Hotel building seems to be channeling the same shape as momma...


----------



## Neungz

*AIA Tower, 28 Storey : Sathorn*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^
> by Lee IM


----------



## Neungz

*Rajvithi Hospital, 27 Storey : Victory Monument*
public hospital



Chad said:


>





Sakesin said:


> *Thursday, May 29, 2014*


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok | New National Parliament Complex*












Bentown said:


> taken by me


----------



## Neungz

Silom09 said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chaisit Nut Tularak
> 
> *


*
...*


----------



## Neungz

*185 Rajadamri, 36 Storey : Ratchadamri*



RUNBKK said:


> Streak of Light by Noppawat Charoensinphon​


----------



## Neungz

>>>
Bangkok Panorama by kundoy, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*AIA Capital Center+Stock Exchange of Thailand, 42+35 Storey : Ratchada*



nawat001 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

nawat001 said:


>


...


----------



## Neungz

*MRT Purple line*
23 km. elevated railway 









Taopoon Station


ChAiNaRaI said:


> ความคืบหน้ารถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วง วันที่ 4 มิถุนายน 2557


----------



## Neungz

*Siam Square One*



Sakesin said:


> *WED. JUN. 11, 2014*


----------



## Neungz

*Siam Square One*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^
> Every Pics by mobathai


----------



## Neungz

*Pathumthani | FUTURE PARK>> RANGSIT*



Anony_mouse said:


> Zpell Under Construction
> 
> Cr.อาณาจักร โกวิทย์
> Zpell Perspective
> 
> Cr.ประเสริฐ สุวรรณหงษ์​


----------



## Neungz

*Nakhon Pathom | Central Plaza Salaya*












WinWeir said:


> Update Central ‪#‎Salaya‬ 2/Jun รอบบ่ายครับ cr.Central Plaza Salaya





13OS said:


> จากรูปนี้ ไม่ชอบตรงเพดาน แค่นั้น
> แต่สาขา นี้สวยดี facade ทำได้คล้ายที่ design ดี


----------



## Neungz

*185 Rajadamri, 36 Storey : Ratchadamri*



Blue OceanS said:


> 9/4/2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ที่มา FBภาพคอนโด รถไฟฟ้า วิวกรุงเทพมุมสูง ผมถ่ายเองทกภาพ เรียนเชิญติดตามครับ https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse?ref_type=bookmark


----------



## Neungz

* M Ladprao, 45 Storey : Paholyothin*



barth said:


> 10/06/2014


----------



## Neungz

*The Room Sukhumvit 69, 29 Storey : Phrakhanong*












samson1475 said:


> Start construction.


----------



## Neungz

*Prototype, 52 Storey-188.75M : Petchburi*



musclethai said:


> photo by June 6 :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> windows 7 screen shot


----------



## Neungz

*Rhythm Asoke II, 30 Storey : Ratchada*



melrocks50 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* Bangkok | Bang Sue - Taling Chan Expressway*












pon said:


> 3 May 2014





barth said:


> 13/05/2014





Sakesin said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*MK Headquarters*
http://www.mkrestaurant.com/th


----------



## Neungz

Chad said:


> *COUNTRY GROUP DEVELOPMENT CELEBRATES ITS FOUNDATION STONE LAYING CEREMONY FOR LANDMARK WATERFRONT PROJECT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23 June 2014 17:24
> Country Group Development (CGD) PCL., celebrated its Foundation Stone Laying Ceremony, for the construction of its mixed-use property, Landmark Waterfront Project, at its site; located in Charoenkrung Road, Sathorn district, Bangkok.
> 
> Succeeding the THB 11.6 billion financial framework agreement with China’s EXIM Bank, funding the Landmark Waterfont Project; and the joint venture agreement with Beijing Construction Engineering Group International (BCEGI) as both partner and main contractor, CGD celebrated the Foundation Stone Laying Ceremony that marks the first auspicious merit making occasion for its aforementioned flagship property, Landmark Waterfront Project. The ultra-luxury, mixed-use property is comprised of two luxury hotels and a 73 story branded residential tower; situated on an unprecedented 36 rai plot of land, with the longest (350m) sweeping waterfront promenade along the Chao Phraya River. The project has received both EIA and 39 thawi approvals and piling works will take place immediately following this Foundation Stone Laying Ceremony.





Neungz said:


> http://thinkofliving.com/2014/06/20/country-group-the-landmark/


.........


----------



## Neungz

* M Silom, 53 Storey : Silom*.



Mosaic said:


> June 8th, 2014


----------



## Neungz

*Nye, 32+32 Storey : Sathorn-Taksin*



melrocks50 said:


>


left


Blue OceanS said:


> 18/6/2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse?ref_type=bookmark
> ที่มา FBภาพUpdateคอนโด รถไฟฟ้า วิวกรุงเทพ ผมถ่ายเองทุกภาพเรียนเชิญติดตามครับ


----------



## Neungz

>>


----------



## Neungz

>>>>>


----------



## Neungz

Blue OceanS said:


> ที่มา Fbภาพวิวกรุงเทพhttps://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse?ref_type=bookmark


...


----------



## Neungz

*New National Parliament Complex*












Blue OceanS said:


> ที่มา Fbเปิดมุมมองใหม่วิวกรุงเทพ https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse?ref_type=bookmark





Bentown said:


> taken by me


----------



## Neungz

*Don Muang International Airport*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^
> by >> drburtoni


----------



## Neungz

*Chamchuri 10 Building
Chulalongkorn University - Redevelopment*


ArtieZhu said:


> อาคารจามจุรี 10 ใกล้เสร็จแล้วนะครับ น่าจะพร้อมเปิดในช่วงเดือนตุลาคมนี้ และตึกก็ออกมาประหลาดอย่างที่คิดไว้จริงๆ 555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เครดิตรูป พี่ปอ สัตวแพทย์นะครับ


----------



## Neungz

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^
> By >> Prachanart Viriyaraks


----------



## Neungz

*MRT Purple line*

*Purple Line trial run begins next year *
Published: 4 Aug 2014 
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/424375/purple-line-trial-run-begins-next-year











totomaru said:


> *ภาพถ่ายดาวเทียม จาก Google Earth สถานีสายสีม่วง อัพเดต..!! ณ. วันที่ 28 มีนาคม 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PP01 - สถานีคลองบางไผ่*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PP02 - สถานีตลาดบางใหญ่*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PP03 - สถานีสามแยกบางใหญ่*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PP04 - สถานีบางพลู*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PP05 - สถานีบางรักใหญ่*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PP06 - สถานีบางรักน้อย-ท่าอิฐ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PP07 - สถานีไทรม้า*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PP08 - สถานีพระนั่งเกล้าฯ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PP09 - สถานีแยกนนทบุรี 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PP10 - สถานีบางกระสอ (ศรีพรสวรรค์)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PP11 - สถานีศูนย์ราชการนนทบุรี*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PP12 - สถานีกระทรวงสาธารณสุข*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PP13 - สถานีแยกติวานนท์*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PP14 - สถานีวงศ์สว่าง*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PP15 - สถานีบางซ่อน*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PP16 - สถานีเตาปูน*


----------



## Neungz

* Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*

more:http://thinkofliving.com/2014/08/05/district-em-emporium-emquartier-emsphere-sukhumvit-bangkok/


----------



## Neungz

*333 Riverside, 42+42 Storey : Riverside-Kiak Kai*



Torritory said:


> A couple of new photos of the project.





popular149 said:


> Animation's here!!


----------



## Neungz

*NOBLE PLOENCHIT, 52+44+20+10 Storey : Ploenchit*



Chad said:


> Skyscrapercity Condo!!!





popular149 said:


> It rises above the BTS station now!!


----------



## Neungz

*Navamintrabopit 88 Years Building, Siriraj Hospital, 28 Storey : Thonburi*
Public Hospital



Chad said:


>





Chad said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*AIA Capital Center+Stock Exchange of Thailand, 42+35 Storey : Ratchada*

AIA Capital Center


tri_21st said:


>





nawat001 said:


>


----------------------------

Stock Exchange of Thailand











nawat001 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*AVANI Bangkok, 26 Storey : Riverside*



Chad said:


> *Name :* AVANI Bangkok
> *Location :* Charoennakorn, Riverside Next to Anantara Riverside Bangkok
> *Project Description :* 26 Storey Hotel and a retial complex
> *Owner :* Minor International PCL
> *Construction Start :* 3Q 2013





samson1475 said:


> http://cn-thai.co.th/en/index.php/portfolio/avani-bangkok-riverside/


----------



## Neungz

*The Room Wongwienyai, 29 Storey : Thonburi*



samson1475 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* Nye, 32+32 Storey : Sathorn-Taksin*



samson1475 said:


> สีทนได้


----------



## Neungz

*BITEC tower, 30 Storey : Eastern Corridor*



RUNBKK said:


> http://www.d103group.com/en/project/bangkok-international-trade/


----------



## Neungz

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^
> By >> BAMKUB555


...


----------



## Neungz

* Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*



RUNBKK said:


> ปลื้มห้างนี้มากๆ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second of three projects creating District EM along Sukhumvit Road at the elevated Phrom Phrong BTS station, the 200,000 square meter EmQuartier challenges existing norms with respect to vertical retail in the urban realm: A six story street system weaves indoors and out between three adjacent buildings where visitors ascend through an 8th story water body into an outdoor garden. The garden itself is topped with four stories of restaurants all arrayed along a helical ramp that includes outdoor terraces to enjoy Bangkok's complex skyline.
> 
> LOCATION: Bangkok, Thailand
> CLIENT: The Mall Group
> *ASSOCIATE ARCHITECTS:* DBALP, D103, Leeser Architects, Boifills Architects
> SCOPE: master planning, urban design, schematic design, design consultation
> COMPLETION: 2015
> 
> http://auworkshop.co/emquartier/





BAS SUKHUMVIT1 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* ICONSIAM, 70+40 Storey-315 M : Riverside*



samson1475 said:


>





samson1475 said:


> http://www.iconsiam.com/magnolias/project-info.php





samson1475 said:


> Over 200 units have sold now.





samson1475 said:


> \


----------



## Neungz

>>>


----------



## Neungz

.........>>>>>>


----------



## Neungz

pktown said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15078763071/sizes/h/in/photostream/


....


----------



## Neungz

* ICONSIAM, 70+40 Storey-315 M : Riverside*



Codename B said:


> DEC Media





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> DSC_4719-3 by kordsub.rodsak, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

* Prototype, 52 Storey-188.75M : Petchburi*



KeNgKrUpS said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* M Phayathai, 35 Storey : Phayathai*



musclethai said:


> today, passed the building :banana:


https://flic.kr/p/p5it6x


----------



## Neungz

*Waldorf Astoria + Magnolias Ratchaprasong, 60 Storey-242 M : Ratchaprasong*












Speed said:


> Waldorf Astoria rising..rising :dance2:
> 
> 
> 
> mother-ship hotel
> 
> 
> http://waldorfastoria3.hilton.com/en/hotels/index.html


----------



## Neungz

*Supalai Elite @ Phayathai, 30 Storey : Phayatha*



data555 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Siam Square One*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> SQ1 at Siam Square by awpdp, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SQ1_Panorama by awpdp, on Flickr
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> สวยแต่รูป จูปไม่หอม


----------



## Android2000

Amazing stuff. I loved the last one. Is it a mall?


----------



## IHK

nice project :cheers:


----------



## Neungz

* MRT Purple Line*



kitti said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*NOBLE PLOENCHIT, 52+44+20+10 Storey : Ploenchit*












popular149 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*NOBLE RECOLE, 29 Storey : Sukhumvit-19*



Appleich said:


> http://thinkofliving.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Noble-Recole11.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thinkofliving.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Noble-Recole-Land-top.jpg
> 
> ภาพจาก www.thinkofliving.com


----------



## Neungz

*Star View, 54+44 Storey : Riverside*












Blue OceanS said:


> 6/9/2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ที่มา https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse


----------



## Neungz

*The Bangkok Sathorn, 55 Storey-188.60 M : Sathorn*












popular149 said:


> Rising up!


----------



## Neungz

* MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*



melrocks50 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Central Westgate*



wwc234 said:


> cr Heliluck Aviation


----------



## Neungz

* Nye, 32+32 Storey : Sathorn-Taksin*




Oasis-Bangkok said:


> BKK6:00PM by ∇∇ΔΤSΔ∇∇ΔΤ, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

...


popular149 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* Ideo Q Ratchathevi : Pathumwan*












samson1475 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

>>


----------



## Neungz

pktown said:


> Pano >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/ishqpin/9588844872/sizes/k/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/ozoniez/14125849658/sizes/k/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/anekoho/14565178711/sizes/k/


...


----------



## Neungz

* Supalai Park Ekkamai-Thonglor, 45 Storey : New Petchburi*



samson1475 said:


> It supalai park.


----------



## Neungz

*The Capital (Ekamai-Thonglor), 25 Storey : New Petchburi*













samson1475 said:


> Top up now.


----------



## Neungz

* ASHTON Asoke, 57 Storey : Sukhumvit-21*



melrocks50 said:


> So chic :master:


----------



## Neungz

*ZHULIAN City, 46+41+34+26+17 Storey : Nonthaburi*



Chad said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Sunshine Gardens, 33 Storey : Sukhumvit-77*



Chad said:


> *Name :* Sunshine Gardens
> *Developer :* CTCC Engineerings Co.,Ltd
> *Project Description :* 33 Storey Condominium Tower
> *Location :* Sukhumv 77, next to U Delight Onnut Condominium
> *Construction Start :* March 2014


----------



## Neungz

* IDEO Ratchatewi, 36 Storey : Ratchatewi*



melrocks50 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*IDEO Mobi Wong Sawang Interchange, 30 Storey : Nonthaburi*



melrocks50 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Prototype, 52 Storey-188.75M : Petchburi*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok by Round world trips, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

* IDEO Mobi Sukhumvit Eastgate, 30 Storey : Bangna*



melrocks50 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* Ideo Q Ratchathevi, 37 Storey : Pathumwan*



Codename B said:


> http://www.ananda.co.th/condo/index-en.php


----------



## Neungz

*Siamese Rajakru, 27+15 Storey : Aree*







































samson1475 said:


> The colour look like The Met.


----------



## Neungz

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*



Festival said:


> *Sep 18, 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/+AeySrirathSomsawat/albums/6060587687842333441/6060587905225983650?pid=6060587905225983650&oid=115728372314224986331


----------



## Neungz

*AIA Tower, 28 Storey : Sathorn*



archstudent said:


> 20 09 2014


----------



## Neungz

*M Silom, 53 Storey : Silom*



archstudent said:


> 20 09 2014


----------



## Neungz

Codename B said:


> Bangkok, under light cloud cover. August 15, 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AstroKarenN/status/368370148119285760


///


----------



## Neungz

Codename B said:


> *Bangkok Pink Line awaits government review*
> Written by Kevin Smith
> 
> *THAILAND's Office of Transport and Transport Policy and Planning (OTP) says that the construction plan for the 34.5km Pink Line monorail in Bangkok is currently awaiting approval from the government ahead of a bidding process which it hopes will commence by the end of the year.*
> 
> OTP director general Mr Peraphon Thawornsupacharoen says that if the government gives the Baht 58.3bn ($US ) project the green light and private firms bid as expected, construction, which will be managed by Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA), will take three years and the line could open in early 2019.
> 
> The Pink Line is described as a "feeder line" by MRTA, one of four for Bangkok, and the OTP says the monorail will be capable of transporting 80,000-200,000 passengers per day. It is expected to be implemented as a PPP operating concession.
> 
> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/asia/bangkok-pink-line-awaits-government-review.html
> 
> ----------------------------------


///


----------



## Neungz

Codename B said:


>


///


----------



## Neungz

*HOTEL Indigo, 26 Storey : Wireless Road*



ArkinMourad said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4


----------



## Neungz

>>>


----------



## Neungz

*Grand Rama IX Iconic Tower, 125 Storey 615M : Rama IX*



Neungz said:


> further information
> - three building (Main tower, Convention tower and Arcade tower)
> - Main tower has 125 storey (615 meters height)
> - budget 18 billion baht ($550 million)
> - 322,645 sq.m (leasable area 149,083 sq.m.)
> - construction time 6 years
> http://www.set.or.th/set/newsdetail...1241450497T.txt&type=R&language=th&country=TH





Neungz said:


> Architect: *A49*





Bangroma-sky said:


> Bangkok
> 
> 
> Name: Grand Rama IX Iconic Tower
> Location: Rama IX next to Rama 9 Square Tower and Unilever building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source : K.Dominatz R-tui on SSC group on FB





wwc234 said:


>





BAS SUKHUMVIT1 said:


> Cr. Richart Miyer Facebook





Codename B said:


> credit: Ek Buranakul


----------



## Neungz

^^site


yulekung said:


> ไหนๆก็เป็นข่าวโด่งดังในเวป
> ผมขอเจิมรูปการสำรวจพื้นที่โครงการนี้จากลานจอดรถcentralเลยละกันครับ
> 11/10/2014
> 
> ฝั่งนี้ติดกับถนนพระราม9 เป็นที่จอดรถไปพลางๆ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เข้ามาเรื่อยๆก่อนถึงthe ninthก็ผื่นใหญ่อีกผื่น
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ตรงกลางมีถนนผ่ากลาง น่าจะเป็นเส้นเข้าcentralพระราม9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ส่วนอันนี้ที่ดินข้างๆcentral ด้านหลังตึกG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> จบการรายงานเพียงเท่านี้ครับ
> ขอบคุณครับ
> :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Neungz

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok by tsomchat, on Flickr





Festival said:


> *PHOTO BY*
> https://www.facebook.com/prunie.mrworldwide/photos
> 
> *JPG*


----------



## Neungz

* ICONSIAM, 70+40 Storey-315 M : Riverside*



samson1475 said:


>





Oasis-Bangkok said:


>


----------



## Neungz

Keeratimee said:


> The Grand Rama 9 Projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit:Tanapong Cooldown


...


----------



## Neungz

*Suvarnabhumi Airport 2nd Phase*



Codename B said:


> http://www.d103group.com/en/project/satellite-terminal-1/


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Leading developers plan 121 residential launches in Q4*
> _Somluck Srimalee
> The Nation October 3, 2014 1:00 am_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Recovery in demand expected between July and September*
> 
> Leading property firms plan to launch 121 residential projects worth more than Bt156 billion this quarter after seeing an improvement in demand in the third quarter.
> 
> According to a survey by The Nation and research by Asia Plus Securities, Supalai plans to launch 11 projects worth Bt13 billion in the current fourth quarter. Land & Houses plans eight worth Bt11.66 billion; four will be detached-housing projects, and the rest condominiums.
> 
> Pruksa Real Estate plans 34 launches worth Bt30 billion, 28 of which will be low-rise projects - detached houses, townhouses and duplexes - and the other six will be condominiums.
> 
> "We decided to launch more projects in the last quarter of the year when we saw demand strongly recovering in August and September," said Prasert Taedullayasatit, Pruksa managing director for condominiums.
> 
> He added that the company recorded presales worth Bt13.3 billion in the third quarter. When that figure is combined with the presales totalling Bt18 billion in the first half, the nine-month total was Bt31.3 billion.
> 
> The 34 fourth-quarter launches valued at Bt30 billion should take its presales to the targeted Bt42 billion for the full year, he said.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...plan-121-residential-launches-i-30244633.html





atom said:


> *September's new projects*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://terrabkk.com/news/คอนโดมิเนียมโครงการใหม-4/





Wisarut said:


> Now, focus on land development is on 218 rai of land around Bangsue Central - km 11 due to the problem on removing Makkasan Factory to Kaeng Khoi as well as slum dwellers along Mae Nam line - need to issue 30 year concession for land developments into 3 zones
> 1. Zone A - 35 Rai
> 2. Zone B - 78 Rai
> 3. Zone C - 105 Rai north of Bangsue Central - the old Mochit 2 and BMA Mochit 2 Depot as the leases has been expired
> Digging tunnels and create underground plaza to connect Red line commuter (Bangsue - Rangsit) which is to start the service in 2017, Blue Ring (Bangsue - Tha Phra, Hua Lamphong - Bang Khae) which is to start in 2017, Purple line (Bangsue - Bang Yai) which is to be start in 2016 and Airport link extension (Phaythai - Donmueang) - with a hope to have 297,844 passenger a day from the current 200000 passengers a day
> http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1412664251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elevated BRT around Bangsue Central and Chatuchak park - 10.3 km at 8,297 Million Baht including the 3.14 km elevated section across expressway before going across Chatuchak park all the way to Central Plaza Lad Phrao (Phase 1 yellow line) before going down behind Energy complex all the way to Bangsue Central via Chautuchak station - 7.13 at grade section. First section (station 1-6 - yellow line - Bangsue Central - Central Plaza lad Phrao) cost about 3,793.6 Million Baht while the second section (Station 7-13 - Energy Complex - Chatuchak station Bangsue Central) cost about 4,504.8 Million Baht
> http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1412604606





Wisarut said:


> Big Jin coming to inspect the construction sites of Red line commuter - Hope to get it done in 2017 and opened for service in 2018 - after learning hard about the delay
> 
> 
> Contract 1: Bangsue Central - to Chatuchak - 12.80% done delayed by 13.34% due to the removal of oil pipelines of FPT (4 March 2013 - 10 Feb 2017)
> Contract 2: Track from Chatuchak to Rangsit - 21.10% done delayed by 41.52% due to slum dweller encroachments (4 March 2013 - 10 Feb 2017)
> Contract 3: the problem on the price - even after Mitsubishi and Hitachi agree to cut down the price to 30 billion Baht, it is still well over 27 billion Baht limit
> 
> Nevertheless, Big Jin agree with SRT that SRT need 8.140 billion Baht to accommodate High Speed train as well as the 4th track.
> 
> Big Jin also asking Transportation to move much of their intercity to Rangsit.
> 
> First year passenger is 129,000 passengers a day in 2017-18 and 232,000 passengers a day in 2042
> http://www.matichon.co.th/news_detail.php?newsid=1413174951&grpid=03&catid=05
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7fp_D6gLEk
> http://news.voicetv.co.th/thailand/120676.html
> https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/948200975194774
> http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9570000117807





atom said:


> *Foreigners drifting back to Bangkok condo market*
> _Oct 14, 2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign buying power is again evident in the Bangkok condominium market after almost total absence during the latest round of political turmoil, which continued from November last year through May.
> 
> The current political quietude has led to a new wave of overseas buyers entering the market, according to Phanom Kanjanathiemthao, managing director of Knight Frank (Thailand).
> 
> He noted, however, that those re-entering this market would discover that prices have increased both in Bangkok’s city centre and key middle zones.
> 
> “Moving from Thonglor into the inner city the price is very visibly THB200,000 (USD6,140) per sqm. It is no longer feasible to build at a little over THB100,000 (USD3,070) with the minimum being THB150,000 (USD4,605) to THB170,000 (USD5,219),” Phanom said.
> 
> “Over the past year the lowest launch prices have been around THB165,000 (USD5,066) to THB170,000 (USD5,219) per sqm, with this being in Sukhumvit Soi 38 area.”
> 
> Noble Development Plc’s Noble Rocole and Ananda Development Plc’s Ideo Mobi, both located at the prime Asoke intersection on Sukhumvit, are two examples of recently launched developments that fall into this price bracket.
> 
> As expected inner city projects have also benefitted from the limited supply with developers facing a high land price hurdle.
> 
> “There have been a lot of launches in Bang Na and Soi LaSalle zone, where the light green Sukhumvit rail extension is being built, and Bang Sue moving up to Wong Sawang and Ratanathibet, along the purple line,” Phanom said. “People are following the new rail extensions.”
> 
> - See more at: http://www.property-report.com/fore...ngkok-condo-market-36646#sthash.wpjYKtYz.dpuf



...


----------



## Neungz

* NOBLE PLOENCHIT, 52+44+20+10 Storey : Ploenchit*












Blue OceanS said:


> 29/9/2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ที่มา FB สาระและความงามของกรุงเทพhttps://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse


----------



## Neungz

* MRT Blue Line Extension*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> DSC04005 by Prinyat, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

archstudent said:


> *Blue Line Extension update.*
> 
> Blue Line Extension 27 km with 19 Stations
> 
> from : http://www.mrta-blueline.com/
> 
> *Wat Mangkon Kamalawat Sta.*
> 
> Upper Platform Grid line 1-3/B-C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upper Platform Grid line 4-5/A-B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wang Burapha Sta.*
> 
> tunnel boring machine has arrived at Wang Burapha Sta. on 1 oct 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (D-Wall) at Upper Platform Grid line 6-7/A-B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excavation work at Upper Platform Grid line 14-15/B-C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sanam Chai Sta.*
> 
> Steel Reinforcement Work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Itsaraphap Sta.*
> 
> masonry work at entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stair works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electrical work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ventilation Shaft No.1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ventilation Shaft No.2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ventilation Shaft No.3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Transition Structure between Itsaraphap Sta.-Tha Phra Sta.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Phasi Charoen Sta.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lak Song Sta.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *other elevate stations and viaduct works*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Depot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *railway track laying*
> Installation Shear Connector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation Bottom Rebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying Track Panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash Butt Welding


...


----------



## Neungz

Codename B said:


> *Condo, office building boom in Ratchada-Rama IX-Asoke*
> Somluck Srimalee
> The Nation October 17, 2014 1:00 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More condo projects launched to meet demand as area becomes new major financial hub*
> 
> Ratchadaphisek Road from Asoke through to the Rama IX junction is set to become a major new financial hub and central business district as financial organisations open offices there, and more than Bt100 billion worth of condominium projects have been launched in this location over the past couple of years, according to a survey by The Nation.
> 
> This boom in new office buildings began in 2012. One is the Stock Exchange of Thailand's new Bt5-billion headquarters. It will be complete by the end of this year, and staff will make the move in 2015.
> 
> The SET's choice of this location challenged financial institutions to open branches nearby.
> 
> Meanwhile, insurance firm AIA also opened its new Bt6-billion office complex in this area in the middle of this year.
> 
> Grand Canal Land (GLand) is also developing Grand Rama 9, including the G Land Tower and a skyscraper tentatively called the "Super Tower", that will be a mixed-used project combining offices, retail and a six-star hotel. The buildings have a combined floor space of 1.12 million square metres and entail an overall investment of more than Bt98 billion.
> 
> A number of leading property developers - Pruksa Real Estate, Sansiri, Noble Development, AP (Thailand), Land & Houses, Ananda Development, and Supalai - have launched residential projects to support the new demand for housing close to people's workplaces in the Ratchada-Rama IX-Asoke area since 2012. These condo projects are worth more than Bt100 billion.
> 
> For example, Noble Development has launched the Bt2.8-billion Noble Revolve Ratchada 2, while Pruksa Real Estate has introduced the Condolette Midst Rama 9 condominium, worth up to Bt2 billion and comprising 433 units.
> 
> Pruksa's project follows the successful launch two years ago of its Bt1.35-billion Ivy Ampio condominium, which has been sold out. Ivy Ampio units are being transferred to customers late this year and early next.
> 
> Supalai has introduced 10 condominiums together worth more than Bt10 billion on Ratchada-phisek Road since the beginning of last year. They will be completed this year.
> 
> Meanwhile, AP (Thailand)'s latest condominium, Rhythm Asoke, is worth Bt1.5 billion and comprises 385 units, while Aspire Rama IX worth Bt2.4 billion has 663 units.
> 
> Ananda Development is developing Ideo Mobi Rama IX worth about Bt2 billion that has 703 units.
> 
> LPN Development is also developing two condominium projects here, Lumpini Park Rama IX and Lumpini Place Rama IX-Ratchada, worth about Bt4 billion and with a total of 2,705 units. They are already complete.
> 
> *MRT a major draw*
> 
> One of the main reasons the area from the Rama IX junction through to Asoke is such a popular location for office property, as well as for residential projects, is its proximity to the MRT underground rail system.
> 
> The area also continues to have more freehold land available for the development of residential projects than areas such as Sukhumvit and Rama I, close to Siam Square, where space is limited and land prices are higher than those suitable for homes costing no more than Bt200,000 per square metre.
> 
> Jones Lang LaSalle (Thailand) managing director Suphin Meechuchep said this location had been attracting property firms since the MRT began operating in 1999. And when the SET decided to build its headquarters there three year ago, that challenged financial firms to expand into the area.
> 
> The expectation is that this will be a new central business district now that Sukhumvit, Sathorn and Silom have high density and limited available land for commercial and residential development.
> 
> The boom in new condominiums and office buildings opening on this part of Ratchadaphisek Road has boosted the price of land in the area to an average of Bt800,000 per square wah (Bt200,000 per square metre), up 33 per cent from Bt600,000 per square wah in 2011.
> 
> Condominium prices, meanwhile, have risen by an average of 20 per cent over the same period.
> 
> This has driven new project launches costing more than Bt2 million per unit.
> 
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...ng-boom-in-Ratchada-Rama-IX-Aso-30245608.html


...


----------



## Neungz

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*



Makham said:


> From Silom near Sala Daeng BTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: smaller file
> old one: http://i.imgur.com/WnGrRg9.jpg


----------



## Neungz

*Siam Square One*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Night life by Hamburger_ham, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *BTS, Sansiri in JV for home projects along train routes*
> _Sirivish Toomgum
> The Nation October 17, 2014 1:00 am_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTS Group Holdings, whose businesses range from mass transit to property development, has forged an alliance with major property developer Sansiri for property developments along the existing and future Skytrain routes.
> 
> BTS Group and Sansiri signed the deal yesterday to set up a 50:50 joint-venture company with registered capital of Bt100 million for the development of new condominiums near the BTS Skytrain routes. Keeree Kanjanapas, chairman of BTS Group Holdings, said the two firms would combine their resources and abilities for maximum mutual benefit and return.
> 
> "The BTS Group brings to the table strong financial standing with cash flow of Bt30 billion to support further investment in mass-transit projects, as well as highly experienced and professional human resources," he said.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...or-home-projects-along-train-ro-30245615.html


******************************************************



Codename B said:


> *Bangkok's tallest building designed as friendly to environment*
> Somluck Srimalee
> The Nation October 17, 2014 1:00 am
> 
> *The "Super Tower", which will be the tallest building in Asean when it is completed in 2019 by Grand Canal Land (GLand), is designed as an environmentally friendly and energy-efficient facility.*
> 
> It has been developed in line with the requirements for platinum certification of the US Green Building Council's Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design (LEED) programme. The project is designed by Thai company Architect 49.
> 
> To ensure compliance with the LEED, GLand has paid significant attention to details in all stages from design, to construction, and to the post-construction period.
> 
> Insulated glass is to cover the exterior of the Super Tower.
> 
> Inside, a highly efficient air-conditioning system will use variable air volume to ensure a constant temperature. Energy-efficient materials will be used, and solar cells will be installed to generate some electricity for the building.
> 
> Moreover, bicycle parking will be available, as will bathrooms to help cyclists clean up after travelling to the office, further encouraging them to choose this energy-saving transport mode.
> 
> G Land has recruited Skidmore, Owings & Merrill, one of the world's top experts in tall buildings, as the consulting firm for its Super Tower.
> 
> G Land chairman Yotin Boondicharern said the Super Tower would be a mixed-used project divided into three zones. First, it will have high-rise space for premium offices. Target groups are the banking, insurance and securities-trading industries, as well as brokering, fund-management financial counselling services. This building aims to be a hub for Asean regional headquarters.
> 
> Second, the Super Tower will include a six-star hotel to accommodate the world's top-class guests.
> 
> Third, it will have an observation deck to allow visitors to enjoy a stunning panoramic view of Bangkok from the city's tallest building.
> 
> Construction will start at the end of this year and is scheduled for completion in 2019.
> 
> *Project details*
> 
> Property type: Mixed-used project
> 
> Construction area: 320,000 square metres
> 
> Number of storeys: 125; height 615 metres
> 
> Architecture: Architects 49 Ltd
> 
> Structural engineering: KCS & Associates Co Ltd
> 
> Mechanical and electrical engineering: EC Engineering Network Co Ltd
> 
> Design consultant: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP
> 
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...ilding-designed-as-friendly-to--30245606.html





Codename B said:


> Taken on October 13, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15341304669 on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Bang Na-Trat office demand up Quality of available space remains low*
> _Published: 22 Oct 2014 at 06.12
> Newspaper section: Business _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With office rents in Bangkok's central business district rising by 15% last year and nearly 6% more so far this year, more companies are considering Bang Na-Trat Road an alternative due to its competitive rents and convenient access to both the CBD and the Eastern Seaboard.
> 
> However, the office market in this area suffers from a severe shortage of quality office supply.
> 
> Suphin Mechuchep, managing director of Jones Lang LaSalle (JLL), said Bang Na-Trat was known predominantly as a major manufacturing and logistics hub in eastern Bangkok.
> 
> But in recent decades, the area has emerged as a major commercial location, with a number of retail and office developments lining the main road.
> 
> Please credit and share this article with others using this link:http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/news/438889/?. View our policies at http://goo.gl/9HgTd and http://goo.gl/ou6Ip. © Post Publishing PCL. All rights reserved.





atom said:


> *Siam Takashimaya department store to open in Bangkok's Iconsiam development*
> _By Nisha [email protected]@Nisha_BT_
> _21 Oct5:16 PM_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _TAKASHIMAYA Co will operate a department store, Siam Takashimaya, in Bangkok's upcoming large-scale mixed development Iconsiam, which opens in 2017. - PHOTO: SPH_
> 
> TAKASHIMAYA Co will operate a department store, Siam Takashimaya, in Bangkok's upcoming large-scale mixed development Iconsiam, which opens in 2017.
> 
> Takashimaya Singapore, together with the development's owner Iconsiam Co, will incorporate a joint-venture (JV) company, Siam Takashimaya (Thailand), that will operate the department store. Takashimaya Singapore, which is a subsidiary of Takashimaya Co, will have 51 per cent stake and Iconsiam 49 per cent stake in the JV company.
> 
> Iconsiam is a JV company backed by three established Thai firms, Siam Piwat Co (51 per cent), conglomerate Charoen Pokphand Group Co (24.5 per cent) and luxury residential property development firm Magnolia Quality Development Corporation (24.5 per cent).
> 
> Siam Takashimaya will be the anchor tenant at Iconsiam, which has attracted about 50 billion Thai baht (S$1.97 billion) from private investors.
> 
> Sitting on an 80,000-square-metre site, the mixed development will include a shopping mall, two residence towers and attractions.
> 
> "One of the group's growth strategies is to open more stores overseas and venture into new businesses. With regard to having multiple stores, our emphasis is placed on Asean countries, where growth has been nothing short of spectacular," Takashimaya said.
> http://www.businesstimes.com.sg/rea...ore-to-open-in-bangkoks-iconsiam-development?


........


----------



## Neungz

* The Saint Residences, 40+40+40 Storey : Northern Corridor*



PPonline said:


> more pic from official page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cr. http://www.thesaint-residences.com


----------



## Neungz

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> S-Curve in Bangkok by Mo-molly, on Flickr


...


----------



## Neungz

* Expressway Authority of Thailand Redevelopment, 35 Storey : Makkasan*



Chad said:


> *Name :* Expressway Authority of Thailand Redevelopment (First Phase : Expressway Authority of Thailand Head Quarters)
> *Location :* Makkasan
> *Project Description :* A Redevelopment of the Expressway Authority of Thailand Compound, the first phase comprise with a 35 Storey Headquarters
> *Construction Start *Q1 2015





Codename B said:


>


----------



## Neungz

Oasis-Bangkok said:


>



.......


----------



## atomx

Central Park Bangkok









Nut Shin-chan


----------



## Neungz

Bentown said:


> *BANGKOK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *สนามบินสุวรรณภูมิ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Airport Rail Link*


...


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok's Supertall Summary*

*Grand Rama IX Iconic Tower, 125 Storey-615 M : Rama IX*










* ICONSIAM, 70+40 Storey-315 M : Riverside*










*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*










*Capella Hotel and Residences+Jumeirah Hotel and Residence, 77+45 Storey-305 M : Riverside*


----------



## Neungz

* The Sukhothai Residences, 47 Storey : Sathorn*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> apartment by mandrisevic, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*Rhythm Sathorn, 38+42 Storey : Sathorn*



archstudent said:


> 27 oct 2014


----------



## Neungz

*Maha Nakhon | 313m | 1028ft | 77 fl | U/C*



archstudent said:


> 27 oct 2014


----------



## Neungz

*The Room Sukhumvit 21, 33 Storey-109.4M : Sukhumvit-Asoke*



melrocks50 said:


> One of the most beautifully designed buildings in Sukhumvit area.


----------



## Neungz

Wisarut said:


> More details about Phra Padaeng - Krunai station of Purple line during public hearing at Lad Luang town municipal - 26 October 2014
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1518974041652658&id=1409174012632662
> https://www.facebook.com/1409174012...974041652658/1518973861652676/?type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/1409174012...974041652658/1518973808319348/?type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/1409174012...974041652658/1518973834986012/?type=1&theater
> https://www.scribd.com/doc/24447279...มนาสถานีพระประแดง-ครุใน-และศูนย-ซ-อมบำรุง-pdf
> 
> More details on Memorial bridge- Wongwian Yai - Samreh section
> https://www.scribd.com/doc/188253071/powerpoint-ประชุมกลุ-มย-อยครั-งที-2-สะพานพุทธ-วงเวียน-สำเหร-r1
> 
> Park and ride along with depot of Purple line (Southern section)
> https://www.scribd.com/doc/23578652...-อม-โครงการรถไฟฟ-าสายสีม-วงเตาปูน-ราษฎร-บูรณะ


...


----------



## Neungz

*Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> A Rainy Night in Bangkok by .Ian Mylam., on Flickr





BAS SUKHUMVIT1 said:


> มาดูมุมสูงกันมั่งครับ Cr. @superbape


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok Mega Projects Summary* 
*U/C*

*1. New National Parliament*










*2. New Supreme Court*










*3. Bang Sue Grand Railway Station *


----------



## Neungz

*4. District EM*
(The Emporium Mall+The Emquartier Mall+The Emsphere Mall)










*5. Bangkok Mall*










*6. Central Westgate*










*7. Iconsiam*


----------



## Neungz

Wisarut said:


> After the public hearing at Lad Luang city municipal, MRTA found that the most serious issue to be concerned by people along the Southern section of purple line is the issue of land exappropriation and compensation for those who have to move out - traffic jam has become much less concern - so MRTA better ask both Municipals and NHA to find the new places not far from the Southern section of purple line to stay.
> 
> The Southern section of purple line with a distance of 23.6 km consisted of 12.6 km subway and 11 km elevated tracks with 17 stations including 10 subway stations + 7 skytrain stations
> 
> Underground section:
> 1. National Assembly at Kiakkai
> 2. Si Yan near Irrigation Dept
> 3. Samsen near Sanghee intersection
> 4. National library in front of national library
> 5. Bang Khun Phrom - near Bang Khun Phrom palace (Bank of Thailand) - as the gateway to Bang Lamphu and Khaosan road as the curve section of subway did not allow MRTA to set up the station on the curve
> 6. Phan Fah - connect with Orange line here
> 7. Wang Boorapha - connect with Blue ring here
> 8. Memorial Bridge - on Thonburi side to allow the connection to Santa Cruz community as well as other old communities
> 9. Wongwian Yai - connect with Mahachai commuter line and Skytrain here
> 10. Sam Reh - in front of Naval hospital
> 
> Elevated track
> 11. Chomthong
> 12. Dao Khanong
> 13. Bang Pakok => Park and ride here near Rama 2 highway
> 14. Pracha Uthit - gateway to KMUTT
> 15. Rat Boorana => Park and ride here near BKK border to Phra Padaeng
> 16. Phra Padaeng
> 17. Kru Nai - the depot
> 
> Budget for this project is 100,000 Million Baht - 4200 million Baht for land exappropriation
> 
> The results after public hearing will be submitted to MRTA Board in early 2015 and ask the cabinet for approval so they can issue the decree for land exappropriation so the actual construction can be started in 2016 and opened in 2020.
> 
> 
> http://www.dailynews.co.th/Content/...ม่วงผ่ากลางกรุงเสนอครม.อนุมัติเวนคืนต้นปีหน้า
> 
> Cabinet approving the land exappropriation act for the construction of Bearing to Pak Nam line - after MRTA has negotiated with owners of 76 land plots out of 83 land plots for compensation payments successfully - ONLY 7 land plots are still under negotiation - this act will allow MRTA to pay the real compensation to the land owners to allow the construction of Bearing to Pak Nam go on without problems
> 
> Next on the line is the decree for land exappropriation for Yellow monorail from Lad Phrao to Samrong, Orange line subway from Minburi to Thailand cultural center and Pink Monorail from Kae Rai to Minburi and Green line Skytrain extension from Mochit to Khoo Khot via Saphan Mai -
> http://www.matichon.co.th/news_detail.php?newsid=1414487830
> 
> Big Jin asking for cabinet approval on the 5th contract with BMCL to allow BMCL to run 1 km extension to connect Blue ring with the purple line - just like what BMA have done to BTSC for extension to Bearing and Bang Wah
> http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1414463798


...


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Bangkok, Ryanair and China are leaders in winter 2014; global seat capacity up 4.7% this November*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bangkok’s “old” Don Mueang Airport is the fastest-growing in the world this winter as measured by additional weekly seats compared with last winter. Helping the airport achieve this, have been route launches during the last 12 months from Thai AirAsia X, Nok Air and Thai AirAsia._
> 
> With the Northern Winter season (W14) having commenced on Sunday 26 October, anna.aero this week takes a detailed look at which airports, airlines and countries have seen the biggest year-on-year change in available seat capacity (in absolute terms not percentage terms) at the start of the winter season, compared with the same period a year ago. Airlines are constantly adjusting their planned capacity so this analysis is really only a snapshot, and a similar analysis done for the first week of December or January would produce different figures, though the rankings are likely to be broadly similar.
> 
> Bangkok wins … and loses
> 
> The decision of the Thai authorities to allow the controlled redevelopment of Bangkok’s old Don Mueang airport has resulted in that airport seeing the biggest volume increase in seat capacity this winter. Over 90,000 more weekly seats will be departing the downtown airport this November than a year ago, representing a 44% increase in weekly capacity. Eight of the top 10 fastest-growing airports by this measure are in Asia, with the notable exceptions being Dubai and Istanbul Atatürk, home to two of the world’s biggest global carriers Emirates and Turkish Airlines respectively. With the exception of Bangkok Don Mueang, none of the other airports are growing by more than 20% in percentage terms.
> 
> Bogota, ranked 11th, is the fastest-growing airport in the Americas, while Rome Fiumicino in 12th place is the fastest-growing European airport thanks to the rapid expansion of both Ryanair and Vueling at the airport during the course of the year. Doha, in 13th place, is growing faster than Dubai in percentage terms, but is still not growing its seat capacity in volume terms as rapidly as its Middle East rival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the other end of this ranking are the airports with the biggest decrease in weekly seat capacity. Bangkok Suvarnabhumi has seen a reduction of almost 60,000 weekly seats, almost twice as many as its nearest rival, Tripoli. However, Suvarnabhumi’s capacity reduction is only 8.5%, whereas in Tripoli the changes represent a 78% reduction in seats. Also among the airports with a weekly reduction of between 10,000 and 25,000 departing seats, are some major Asian-Australian airports; Brisbane, Seoul Gimpo, Singapore, Sydney and Tokyo Narita.
> http://www.anna.aero/2014/10/29/ban...-ryanair-and-china-are-leaders-in-winter-2014





atom said:


> *Bangkok Don Mueang Airport grows 35% in a year; ‘old’ airport turns into Bangkok’s new low-cost hub*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Nok Air, commenced operations on its first international route – to Yangon.
> Nok Air, Thailand’s domestic low-cost carrier, and Bangkok Don Mueang’s second-largest airline customer, commenced operations on its first international route to Yangon._
> 
> Considered to be one of the world’s oldest international airports, Bangkok Don Mueang was officially OPENED as a Royal Thai Air Force facility in March 1914; the first commercial service was inaugurated here by KLM as early as 1924. Following the OPENING of Bangkok’s Suvarnabhumi Airport, Don Mueang closed down for BUSINESS and was only reopened in 2012 after years of renovation. Together with the upgrade of facilities came another change – in just over a year, the airport has become Bangkok’s new low-cost hub with Nok Air and The AirAsia Group taking up most of its capacity.
> www.anna.aero/2013/11/22/bangkok-don-mueang-grows-35pc-in-a-year/


...


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Government units embark on real estate deals*
> 
> _State-owned agencies and local governments around the globe venture into real estate activity in the residential, office and commercial segments._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Langsuan Village_
> 
> Crown Property Bureau, a quasi-government agency operating under the supervision of a board led by the Finance Minister of Thailand, announced that it would be allotting THB26 billion (USD801 million) to build and develop a mixed-use township called Langsuan Village, located on a 56-rai plot along Lang Suan Road. According to the Bangkok Post, the entire development would comprise 14 low-rise and high-rise buildings, including three condominiums.
> 
> Chalaluck Bunnag, chief executive of Crown’s Siam Sindhorn Co subsidiary, said the multibillion budget excludes land and MANAGEMENT costs. The group’s first project in the village, Sindhorn Residence, will be completed in Q4 2016, whilst the second, Sindhorn Midtown, will be launched at the close of 2015. A 200-room luxury HOTEL is also under development, as well as a museum.
> 
> - See more at: http://www.property-report.com/mark...-real-estate-deals-36573#sthash.bwNyMrIR.dpuf





atom said:


> *Chulalongkorn University Centennial Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart Park
> 
> Role of the park in the dense city area need to be re-examine. In Bangkok, often time, park is a gated oasis of greenery that doesn't really integrated into the urban fabric. It plays a passive role responding to the shift in urbanisation outside of it's gate. The usage is limited to some recreational activities and can be used only in the early morning and evening.
> 
> 'Integrated Park and Streetscape' will instead play an active role of providing spaces that could be use for wider ranges of urban activities and at the same time mitigating harsh urban environment. Smart Park should respond not only society aspiration but also natural phenomena.
> 
> Project Description
> 
> Chulalongkorn University Centennial Park and Streetscape is a part of a mixed-use redevelopment masterplan which spans over 346,000 sqm in central Bangkok. Given the sizable area of 32,500 sqm, the park is large enough to serve also the existing surrounding neighborhood within 4 km radius. The streetscape with the area of 39,000 sqm is designed as an extension of the park to link all the plots (in the master plan) back to the park in the middle.
> 
> The existing site is full of deteriorating 4 storey shophouses in arectangular grid segmented with bare road surface with hardly a tree. It was a kind of development that responded well to social needs at the dawn of Thai’s modern era when nature was still in abundance. However, with the population that has grown threefold in less than thirty years, this urban renewal master plan is set to cope with new social and environmental shifts.
> 
> ‘Integrated Park and Streetscape’ is at the core of the whole master plan. It is set out to be more than just greenery. The park will generate new urban interaction and create a new urban ecosystem that is resilient to increasing environmental challenges.
> http://www.worldbuildingsdirectory.com/project.cfm?id=4871





atom said:


> *U Square, Thammasat University, Rangsit Centre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U Square is a development project located in the area north of Bangkok, along the boundary of the prestige Thammasat University. It is the composition of two counterparts, a housing for university student and a community retail. In the trapezoidal land plot, 7 storey structure for housing is planned at the rear, while 2 storey retail is situated perpendicular toward the main approach access, and split to enhance the visual exposure to the rear structure.
> 
> Due to a tight SCHEDULE, steel structure was chosen for retail. In contrary, the simplicity of steel box structure, the trajectory of the walkway, interlinking bridge pursue for the sense of dynamism. Shift, tilt and circle line are applied continuously throughout the land plot. The steel structure are pierces by two bright orange cylinder form, inside them, there are toilets and necessity mechanical function to the rooftop where they turned to be seating area.
> 
> The 7 storey reinforced concrete at the rear, the elevator foyer at each floor were aligned to the retail’s open space to accentuate people’s movement. As same articulation as retails, the bright orange shear wall structure also pierce through floors to the rooftop where it hides the water tank. The façade embraces the sense of clarity, OPENNESS with the wall to ceiling glass yet protected by the proper depth of running terraces. The accent line of floor structure continue to run to the side wall creating the zigzag line, to eliminate the repetition and massiveness of the huge structure.
> 
> U Square id th architecture that tries to celebrate the dynamism of space and form while resonances with color and line’s articulation.
> http://www.worldbuildingsdirectory.com/project.cfm?id=4861



...


----------



## atomx

ssggroup601 said:


> ow, didn't know Bangkok has so many tall towers u/c
> Some of them are real highlights.


 Update ! 300 M +++ = 5


----------



## atomx

MAHANAKHON 314M Sathorn









IDuk Duke‎










Bangkok sunset by u07ch, on Flickr 




archstudent said:


> 27 oct 2014


----------



## atomx

Central embrassy Bangkok









Coolbeerz Pitupong‎









Nut Shin-chan‎









https://www.flickr.com/photos/phvita...062580/sizes/l


----------



## Neungz

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> IMG_7036 by bbotark, on Flickr


...


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Honda Big Wing in Ladprao, Thailand by VaSLab Architecture*
> _by Sumit Singhal_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This big-bike center is a competition winning project awarded to Vaslab Architecture. The client, A.P. Honda Co., Ltd., aims this project to be the first big-bike center in Asia Pacific.
> 
> It consists of showroom, Gloria Jean's coffees, exhibition hall, offices, canteen, lounge, service center, workshop, warehouse, and riding track. The client targets the project to reinforce the manufacturer’s brand and expects it to be the new destination for a community nearby.
> 
> Furthermore, it should inspire big-bike motorcycle riding as another adventure activity and friendship experience for possible users. By all requirements, the client asks that the building should represent the brand’s corporate identity and it should reflect Honda’s brand uniqueness, good performance, exciting ride and masculinity.
> http://www10.aeccafe.com/blogs/arch...g-in-ladprao-thailand-by-vaslab-architecture/


...


----------



## Neungz

>>>


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Residential developers buoyed by prospects of continued recovery*
> _Somluck Srimalee
> The Nation November 7, 2014 1:00 am_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Launches worth more than Bt200 billionn planned for 2015, with much of the development set for the provinces*
> 
> Leading property developers, confident that the residential market will continue to recover next year, plan to launch projects worth more than Bt200 billion during the course of 2015.
> 
> A survey by The Nation early this week found that both listed and non-listed property companies plan to launch more residential projects by focusing on Bangkok and the provinces. (See graphic.)
> 
> Pruksa Real Estate president and CEO Thongma Vijitpongpun said the property market had begun to show signs of recovering from July to September, and he expected to see stable growth during next year.
> 
> As a result, the company plans to launch between 60 and 70 projects worth Bt50 billion-Bt60 billion during the course of 2015, close to this year's level.
> 
> Supalai deputy managing director Tritecha Tangmatitham said the company had earmarked an investment budget of just under Bt5 billion to buy land next year, which is on a par with this year.
> 
> This forms part of the developer's plan to launch at least 27 projects worth up to Bt30 billion next year.
> 
> "We saw residential demand start to recover in June when the country's political stability returned, while we also have confidence that next year's property market should show strong growth under the government s policy to expand investment in infrastructure, which will boost demand for homes located close to mass-transit systems," he said.
> 
> Property Perfect CEO Chainid Adhyanasakul said the company would expand its investment east of Bangkok, especially in the Eastern Seaboard provinces of Chon Buri and Rayong, as well as in Phetchaburi and the Hua Hin district of Prachuap Khiri Khan, in 2015, as there is strong residential demand in these locations.
> 
> "We see strong demand to buy from both locals and foreigners moving to work in these locations," he said.
> 
> Meanwhile, eastern locations also have more facilities to support new residential projects, such as motorways, expressway and the rail system, said the CEO.
> 
> "In 2015, we will launch nearly as many new projects in the provinces as in Bangkok," Chainid said.
> 
> "Although the new investment in infrastructure will take time [to kick in], the government policy to develop 10 new mass-transit routes and a nationwide double-track rail system - and invest in integrating the country's logistics system - is together worth Bt3 trillion from 2015 through 2022. That will drive the property market's expansion from Bangkok into the provinces, as a result of which we are expanding our provincial investment," he added.
> 
> AP (Thailand) chief marketing officer Vitakarn Jantavimol said his company would launch roughly the same number of residential projects in 2015 as this year - 17 projects worth about Bt22 billion - thanks to residential demand having begun to recover in the second half.
> 
> Four or five new projects planned for launch next year will be jointly developed with AP's Japanese partner, Mitsubishi Estate Group, he said.
> 
> Chutima Tangmatitham, assistant managing director of MK Real Estate, said the company planned to launch six residential projects during the course of next year, four of them detached-housing and townhouse projects, and the other two condominium developments.
> 
> Three of the six will be projects delayed from this year.
> 
> "We delayed launching three projects this year when the country's political problems in the first half caused us to revise our 2014 new project launches. However, we have confidence that the market recovery in the current half will continue into next year, during which we now plan to launch more new projects," she said.
> 
> All of the above companies are listed on the stock exchange.
> 
> Meanwhile, CP Land has set aside an investment budget of Bt30 billion to develop residential projects, office buildings, distribution centres and small power plants from 2015 to 2017.
> 
> For residential projects, the company plans to launch at least 3,000 condominium units worth nearly Bt10 billion in the provinces next year.
> 
> Sunthorn Arunanondchai, president and CEO of the unlisted developer, said the company was planning such a level of residential development next year due to strong provincial demand.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...ers-buoyed-by-prospects-of-cont-30247167.html





atom said:


> *Foreign investment in Thai property market gathers pace*
> _Somluck Srimalee
> The Nation November 7, 2014 1:00 am_
> 
> Foreign property companies from China, Hong Kong, Israel, Singapore and Japan are expanding their investment in Thailand's property market via joint ventures with local players for the development of both residential and commercial buildings.
> 
> Charn Issara Development has formed a joint venture with investors from China and Hong Kong to develop a Bt3-billion mixed-used project, the Baba Beach Club, in Phang-Nga province.
> 
> The project, which comprises detached houses, condominiums and a HOTEL, will commence construction next year.
> 
> Major Development has established a joint venture, TMDC Construction, with Bt100 million of registered capital with an Israeli construction firm, Danya Cebus, and Hong Kong's CRG Global Investment.
> 
> The Thai company holds 51 per cent of TMDC Construction, while Danya Cebus holds 45 per cent and CRG Global Investment accounts for the remaining 4 per cent.
> 
> Nirvana Development, meanwhile, is negotiating with two property funds from Japan and Singapore that are interested in investing in a Thai developer.
> 
> The company expects the deal to be finalised in March, before it applies to be listed in the Stock Exchange of Thailand.
> 
> Earlier, Japanese property firms also expanded their investment in Thailand's real-estate market by forming joint ventures.
> 
> Mitsui Fudosan Group did so with Ananda Development, while Mitsubishi Estate Group followed the same path with AP (Thailand).
> 
> Israel-based IBC also established a joint venture with Pace Development in 2009, for the development of luxury residential buildings.
> 
> Major Development MANAGING director Suriya Poolvoralaks reported recently to the SET that the company's venture with Israeli and Hong Kong firms was part of an effort to increase its business advantage during a period of intense competition.
> 
> It is also aimed at expanding into property-development-related business in the future.
> 
> Nirvana Development CEO Sornsak Somwattana said the company needed more capital to expand its business during a highly competitive period, and negotiating with foreign property funds formed part of its effort to boost funding to compete with other property players.
> 
> Meanwhile, the company also plans to launch six residential projects worth Bt9 billion combined next year, and investment from abroad would support this plan, he said.
> 
> An injection of capital would also support its finances before applying for a bourse listing, he added.
> 
> Nirvana Development plans to increase its registered capital from Bt715 million currently to Bt1 billion next year by raising funds from the SET.
> 
> Charn Issara Development CEO Songkran Issara said the company's joint venture with investors from China and Hong Kong for its Bt3-billion mixed-used project in Phang-Nga was part of its strategy of MANAGING its portfolio to support its investment plan.
> 
> Moreover, foreign investors are interested in expanding their investment in Thailand's property market, where they see business opportunity and strong demand, he said.
> 
> Condo, retail business to the fore
> 
> Surachet Kongcheep, senior MANAGER of Colliers International Thailand's research department, said investors from Japan, China and Hong Kong were currently interested in expanding their investment in Thailand's property market, especially in condominiums and retail business.
> 
> This is largely because the Kingdom's location as a gateway to Asean will increase in significance when the Asean Economic Community comes into being next year.
> 
> Meanwhile, Bangkok is urbanising in its suburbs, thanks to the government continuing to expand public investment in the mass-transit system.
> 
> This opens up opportunities to develop residential projects in locations around Bangkok for local players, and for foreign investors keen to expand their investment in Thailand, he said.
> 
> "When land prices and construction costs in Thailand's property market are compared with those of other countries in the region, Thai prices are still lower, which challenges foreign investors to expand their investment in our property market," he added.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...in-Thai-property-market-gathers-30247145.html





atom said:


> *Mountain of Bangkok*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A well-known landmark, the towering gold chedi of Wat Saket was once the highest point in Bangkok. Wat Saket itself the temple complex at the bottom of the hill, dates back to Ayutthaya era, when it was called Wat Sakae. The temple was restored under King Rama I (1782-1809)
> 
> During the great plague of Bangkok, the temple was used for cremation ceremonies, which were not permitted inside the walled city, 30,000 bodies were brought here and some remain around the present hill.
> 
> The Golden Mount is an artificial hill constructed under King Rama III. When the king tried to build a sizable chedi here before the hill existed, it collapsed because of the soft soil beneath. He therefore made a strong pile of mud and bricks to support it.
> 
> Later, King Rama V added the golden chedi on top and concrete walls to prevent the hill from eroding and structure collapsing.
> http://www.sacred-destinations.com/thailand/bangkok-wat-saket-golden-mount





atom said:


> *The secrets of Tha Tian*
> _Khetsirin Pholdhampalit_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Augmented-reality technology for your smartphone makes a visit to one of Bangkok's oldest communities Tha Tian both fun and fascinating. The famed guardian statues of Wat Pho reveal their origins in 3D imagery._
> 
> *Why is this oldest shard of Bangkok named "wiped-out pier"? And much more*
> 
> YOU DON'T get anything like a complete picture of Tha Tian - one of Bangkok's oldest communities - in the exhibition about it at Museum Siam. Instead, the sparse panel of display boards is your launching pad to the area along the riverside itself. This is your starting point for a visit to "Tha Tian: Where Bangkok City Was Born", ideally via bicycle and a mobile app.
> 
> In a unique approach to explaining just how important Tha Tian was as a trade centre as far back as the 17th century, the museum has prepared the "Tha Tian" application for smartphones with either Android or iOS, in Thai and English.
> 
> It has a map on which you can "favourite" the locations you like best while you're exploring, and a hard-copy illustrated map is also available at the museum. They show the community stretched out along Maharaj Road from Museum Siam itself to the Grand Palace. At five points you can learn from your phone app about the history, with 3D visualisation made with AR (augmented reality) technology. Another 10 spots have a QR code to swipe with your phone for more information.
> 
> And your tour can be done on foot or on a bicycle available for free at the museum.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/sunday/The-secrets-of-Tha-Tian-30246735.html






...


----------



## Neungz

*Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*



BAS SUKHUMVIT1 said:


>





Icover said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*M Silom, 53 Storey : Silom*



pktown said:


> bad quality mobile


----------



## Neungz

*AIA Tower, 28 Storey : Sathorn*



pktown said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* Star View, 54+44 Storey : Riverside*



okme said:


> 4/11/57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ิby me


----------



## Neungz

*333 Riverside, 42+42 Storey : Riverside-Kiak Kai*



Torritory said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*New World Hotel, 32 Storey : Rama IX-Grand Square*



Keeratimee said:


> Credit: Condo Man II
> 
> New World Grand Rama 9 Hotel from New World Hotels & Resorts chain, Hong Kong, part of Rosewood Hotel Group
> 
> 
> http://www.rosewoodhotelgroup.com/en/our-brands/


----------



## Neungz

*Waldorf Astoria + Magnolias Ratchaprasong, 60 Storey-242 M : Ratchaprasong*













Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok-SkylineSunset by A Cruz1, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

* NOBLE PLOENCHIT, 52+44+20+10 Storey : Ploenchit*



Panerai said:


> [





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Morning View from JW Marriott, Bangkok - Close-up by hathaway_m, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok Pearl, 34 Storey : Aree*



Chad said:


>





jjjeffi said:


> http://www.stonehengeinter.com/Pearl-Bangkok.html


----------



## Neungz

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok at noon  by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


...


----------



## Neungz

*The Emporium renovation*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Boiffils-Architecture/147569318617214


----------



## Neungz

Wisarut said:


> Now, BMA has come up with the page and video about the BMA Gray Monorail - with a connection to Tha Phra station of Blue ring - a good idea without doubt - 38 stations on 39.91 km route
> 
> 1. Watcharaphon
> 2. Nuanchan
> 3. Kaset - nawamin
> 4. Klong Lam Chiak
> 5. Yothin Phatthana [House of PM Yinglux]
> 6. Lad Phrao 87
> 7. Sangkhom Songkraw - a road connected to Lad Phrao 71
> 8. Chalongrat
> 9. Sri Wara
> 10. Pracha Uthit road connecting with Ram Khamhaeng 39 - the replacement of Nawasri [Ramkhamhaeng 21]
> 11. Rama 9 (New Rama 9 Road)
> 12. Phetburi (New Phetburi road)
> 13. Chaem Chan
> 14. Thong Lor 10
> 15. Thong Lor -
> 16. Phra Khanong - connection with Phra Khanong station of BTS
> 17. Kluay Nam Thai - Rama 4 end of Soi Kluay Nam Thai (Sukhumvit 42)
> 18. Kasem Rat
> 19. Phra Ram 4
> 20. Klong Toei - connecting with Klong Toei station
> 21. Ngam Dooplee
> 22. Lumphini - connection with Lumphini subway station
> 23. Suan Ploo near Suan Ploo station
> 24. Chong Nonsee - connecting with Chong Nonsee station
> 25. Narathiwat
> 26. Nang Linchee
> 27. Ratchada - Narathiwat - connecting with BRT
> 28. Klong Chong Nonsee
> 29. Rama 3 road
> 30. Klong phoom
> 31. Klong Dan
> 32. Sathupradit
> 33. Rama 9 Bridge
> 34. Charoen Rat
> 35. Charoen Krung (Thanon Tok intersection)
> 36. Mahaisawan
> 37. Talad Ploo
> 38. Tha Phra
> http://www.bangkokgreyline.com/
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BwhguaBT3nM


...


----------



## Neungz

*The Diplomat, 35 Storey : Sathorn*













pktown said:


> bad quality mobile


----------



## Neungz

*Nye, 32+32 Storey : Sathorn-Taksin*




popular149 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* MARQUE, 50 Storey-222 M : Sukhumvit-39*













popular149 said:


> !


----------



## Neungz

*SAMPENG 2 Sathorn-Kanlapaphruek, 25+16+16+16+16+16+16 storey : Kanlapaphruek*


PPonline said:


> cr.http://thinkofliving.com/


----------



## Neungz

* Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*



BAS SUKHUMVIT1 said:


> October 2014
> update from http://www.stonehengeinter.com/UBC-III-EM-II.html


----------



## Neungz

* The Room Wongwienyai, 29 Storey : Thonburi*



popular149 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

>>>


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHILBDYBB_g&feature=youtu.be


///


----------



## Neungz

Wisarut said:


> Overall progress on Purple line to Bang Yai (95.35% done) - Green line to Pak Nam (41.84% done) - and Blue Ring (56.24% done)
> https://www.facebook.com/1409174012...174012632662/1526382154245180/?type=1&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Too said Chinese President Li has agreed in principal on the issue of the construction of standard gauge lines to allow the connection between Bangsue Central to Nong Khai, Bangsue Central to Map Ta Phu and Bypass route from Kaeng Khoi to Chachoengsao (Klong 19 Bypass) even the upgrading to 250 kph will require pending information while Chinese government is going to lift the warning -
> http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1415690263
> http://news.voicetv.co.th/thailand/131429.html
> http://www.matichon.co.th/news_detail.php?newsid=1415683669





Wisarut said:


> Here is the map of the standard gauge railway line to be offered to Chinese investors
> 1. Nakhon Ratchasima - Nong Khai 355 km
> 2. BKK (Bangsue Central) - Nakhon Ratchasima / Nakhon Ratchasima - Maptaphut via Klong 19 Bypass 512 km
> 3. BKK (Bangsue Central) - Maptaphut via Pataya 193 km
> 
> http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/home/.../616790/โครงการพัฒนารถไฟฟ้าทางคู่มาตรฐาน.html






atom said:


> *Most developers expect growth trend to continue*
> _Somluck Srimalee
> The Nation November 14, 2014 1:00 am_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Many report good performance in first nine months, expect continued boost at 10-20%*
> 
> Most listed property firms showed renewed growth in revenue and earnings in the first nine months of this year and now they are looking for the strong trend to continue at 10-20 per cent this quarter compared with the third quarter.
> 
> "Demand for residences recovered in the third quarter. That boosted our presales and revenue over the estimate, so we have confidence the market will still maintain growth in the fourth quarter to drive our revenue and profit to achieve this year's target," said Thongma Vijitpongpun, president and chief executive of Pruksa Real Estate, a leading residential developer.
> 
> Pruksa saw its net profit soar by 34.9 per cent to Bt4.7 billion and revenue by 21 per cent to Bt30.37 billion in the first nine months from the same period last year. Its net profit margin was 15 per cent.
> 
> Growth was more modest at Land & Houses - 6.1 per cent in net profit to Bt5.2 billion and 6.8 per cent in revenue to Bt20.53 billion in the same period - but its net profit margin was 25 per cent, well above the industry's average of 14-16 per cent.
> 
> At AP (Thailand), net profit rose by 100 per cent to Bt2 billion and revenue by 47.3 per cent to Bt17.41 billion. Revenue jumped because there were condominium projects ready to be transferred to customers in the third quarter and earnings doubled because the company successfully cut marketing and management costs by 20.3 per cent in the third quarter from the same quarter of last year.
> 
> Net profit at Supalai exploded 163 per cent to Bt2.9 billion as revenue jumped 96 per cent to Bt11.77 billion.
> 
> The company reported to the Stock Exchange of Thailand that it had enough condos completed and transferred to its customers in the third quarter that they made up 70 per cent of its revenue in that quarter.
> 
> Its marketing and management costs as a percentage of sales were reduced from 17 per cent to only 10 per cent.
> 
> However, some listed developers experienced a drop in the first nine months when transfers of their residential units were delayed to their customers.
> 
> LPN Development witnessed declines of 28.2 per cent to Bt1.27 billion in net profit and 16.5 per cent to Bt8.54 billion in revenue.
> 
> Prinsiri informed the exchange that its third-quarter sales were lower than estimate, so nine-month net profit plummeted 73 per cent to Bt47 million and nine-month revenue 11.7 per cent to Bt1.5 billion.
> 
> Earnings were also squeezed by a surge in construction, marketing and management expenses after the launch of residential projects.
> 
> "We delayed launching new condominium projects early this year, while some of our condo units could not be transferred to our customers on time. However, we have continued to maintain our revenue target for this year," managing director Opas Sripayak said.
> 
> Q4 still booming
> 
> Pruksa's Thongma said the residential market had continued to maintain growth of 10-20 per cent in the fourth quarter from the third quarter as purchasing power would be fuelled by the government's stimulus package when it goes into effect and injects money into the economy.
> 
> Demand for residences priced in the range of Bt1 million to Bt5 million - both in low-rise projects, such as detached homes and townhouses, and condo projects - is still robust.
> 
> "In the first half, the residential market collapsed 20 per cent but in the third quarter the market rebounded and the fourth quarter also has signs of recovering better than the third quarter.
> 
> "This will help the whole year tumble only 10 per cent. This is better than the forecast from early this year," he said.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...expect-growth-trend-to-continue-30247703.html



///


----------



## Neungz

* SINGHA Headquarters, 47 Storey : Asoke*














melrocks50 said:


> HERE IT IS.


----------



## Neungz

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Maha Nakhon by Sir Rahikkala, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

* AIA Capital Center+Stock Exchange of Thailand, 42+35 Storey : Ratchada*



Th_jung said:


> 14/11/2014


----------



## Neungz

*Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey : Chitlom*



illzando said:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/pLvSwf]Embassy by illzando, on Flickr





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> IMG_3833 by Humair Ijaz, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*FENIX Tower, 21 Storey : Sukhumvit*



Chad said:


> Pink Plot





popular149 said:


> I've got this one covered!!


----------



## Neungz

* Unilever Office, 14 Storey : Rama IX-Grand Square*



tri_21st said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* Rama 9 Square Tower, 40 Storey-155 M: Rama IX-Grand Square*



tri_21st said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* Menam Residence, 59 Storey : Riverside*












Neungz said:


>





archstudent said:


> 30 oct 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cr.http://www.menamresidences.com/construction.php


----------



## Neungz

*Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*



Th_jung said:


> 13/11/2014


----------



## Neungz

*Supalai Veranda Rattanathibeth, 33 storey : Nonthaburi*



PPonline said:


> Name : Supalai Veranda Rattanathibeth
> Developer : Supalai Pcl
> Project Description : 33 Storey Condominium Tower
> Location : Rattanathibeth Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cr. www.supalai.com


----------



## Neungz

*Rhythm Sathorn, 38+42 Storey : Sathorn*



Blue OceanS said:


> ที่มา FB update คอนโด รถไฟฟ้า และวิวสวยกรุงเทพ https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse


----------



## Neungz

new purple line



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok from the sky by hypnotic_gnome, on Flickr
> ^^^^
> เป็นมุมและวิวที่เหมาะแก่การสร้างคอนโดม๊ากๆๆ


----------



## Neungz

*M Phayathai, 35 Storey : Phayathai*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> DSCN3694 by Num_Teerawut, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*The Emporium renovation*



Th_jung said:


> 13/11/2014


----------



## Neungz

archstudent said:


> Emporium Update 16/11/2014


...


----------



## Neungz

*Samut Prakan | Robinson Life Style Mall*



benjamin.rak said:


> เครดิต ตามภาพคับ
> 
> free upload image
> 
> free upload pictures


----------



## Neungz

*Nonthaburi | Central Westgate*



wwc234 said:


> cr Heliluck Aviation





BAS SUKHUMVIT1 said:


> http://www.centralplaza.co.th/cpnnewproject/th/westgate





Chad said:


> Facade is coming along


----------



## Neungz

*Hotel Indigo, 26 Storey : Wireless Road*



illzando said:


> สร้างช้ามาก ผ่านมาห้าปียังไม่เสร็จ - -
> 
> Hotel indigo 1 by illzando, on Flickr
> 
> Hotel indigo 2 by illzando, on Flickr
> 
> Hotel indigo 3 by illzando, on Flickr
> 
> Hotel indigo 4 by illzando, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*Four Seasons Hotel and Private Residences and Capella Hotel, 74 Storey-305 M : Riverside
*



Codename B said:


> Instagram: @waewtirawan


----------



## Neungz

* Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*



RUNBKK said:


> Emquartier Bangkok by RUNBKK
> ​


----------



## Neungz

* MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*



jagkrasrisakul said:


> 2/1/2015





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Cityscape by bill kralovec, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*Four Seasons Hotel and Private Residences and Capella Hotel, 74 Storey-305 M : Riverside*



Codename B said:


> Instagram: @waewtirawan





Oasis-Bangkok said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*AIA Caoital Center+Stock Exchange of Thailand, 42+35 Storey : Ratchada*



B0mberman said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* New Building, King Chulalonkorn's Memorial Hospital, 30 Storey : Rama IV*
Public Hospital, Thai Red Cross 



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> MED CU by Yamakun', on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*New Building, Rajavithi Hospital, 27 Storey : Victory Monument*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> DSC00915 by abest, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01104 by abest, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

* NOBLE PLOENCHIT, 52+44+20+10 Storey : Ploenchit*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> noble 2 by RUNBKK_TH, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*MARQUE, 50 Storey-222 M : Sukhumvit-39*



Le Male said:


>





popular149 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Waldorf Astoria + Magnolias Ratchaprasong, 60 Storey-242 M : Ratchaprasong*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok View by siljeel, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*Lumpini Sukhumvit 24, 54 Storey : Sukhumvit-24*












archstudent said:


> 4-1-2015


----------



## Neungz

* KMUTT CCC, 20 Storey : Sathorn-Taksin*


----------



## Neungz

*Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey : Chitlom*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok by IrinaSto, on Flickr





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok By Night-14.jpg by 60D Man, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*Ideo Q Ratchathevi, 37 Storey : Pathumwan*



Codename B said:


> http://www.ananda.co.th/condo/index-en.php





samson1475 said:


> สร้างเร็วมาก


----------



## Neungz

*Don Muang International Airport*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Sunset after rain in Don Mueang Int'l Airport VTBD/DMK by topboeing777, on Flickr





wwc234 said:


> "ในการประชุมบอร์ดทอท.วันที่ 21 มกราคมนี้ จะมีการรายงานบอร์ดถึงความคืบหน้าของรายละเอียดของแผนพัฒนาสนามบินสุวรรณภูมิเฟส 2 ที่อยู่ในการพิจารณาของคณะอนุกรรมการการเงินและการลงทุนฯ รวมถึงความคืบหน้าโครงการขยายศักยภาพสนามบินดอนเมืองที่คืบหน้าไปแล้วราว 50% คาดเปิดบริการเดือนสิงหาคมนี้ ส่วนสนามบินภูเก็ตคาดจะแล้วเสร็จในเดือนกุมภาพันธ์ 2559"นายประสงค์ กล่าวทิ้งท้าย
> 
> http://www.thanonline.com/index.php...5:2009-02-08-11-22-45&Itemid=417#.VLAthCuUdqU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> อาคาร 2 ท่าอากาศยานดอนเมือง (10/01/2015 16:30)
> cr Thanachard Kanjanachopipat


----------



## jagkrasrisakul

atomx said:


> *Where Mahanakhon ???*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bangkok 280C' Sukhumvit > Ploenchitcity> Ratchadamri >Sathorn Silom> Siam >Ratchatevi > Jatujak > Huakuang >Rama 9
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/id-ima...01710/sizes/k/


----------



## Neungz

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok The City Of Angels by Navapol Ohm Rattanaraj, on Flickr


...


----------



## Parikaa

^^ What a beautiful panorama ! :nuts:


----------



## Neungz

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> 20141229-DSC05424 by rsjaffe, on Flickr


...


----------



## atomx

^^ ข้างหน้ากำลังรื้อตึกธนาคารกรุงศรีสร้างตึกสูง แต่ถัดเข้ามาในถนนวิทยุ มีการเคลียร์อีก 1พื้นที่กำลังจะสร้างเป็นโครงการอะไรหรอคับ 














^^ อีก 1 โคงการ 














^^จอเอลอีดีจอแรก ณ แยกสาทร จอที่สอง ตึกมหานคร


----------



## Neungz

* MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> City of Angels by Chris Costantini, on Flickr





13OS said:


> 13/02/2015
> 
> Photo taken by me


----------



## Neungz

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok City Views by Thailand Photo Blog, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*ASHTON Chula-Silom, 57 Storey : Rama IV*



gammaray said:


> สวยมาก





bank045225 said:


>





Le Male said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*



atomx said:


> *28-02-2015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By ไอเอ็นดีเอสเอ็ม ไทยทีน‎





atomx said:


> By ไอเอ็นดีเอสเอ็ม ไทยทีน‎


----------



## Neungz

* Waldorf Astoria + Magnolias Ratchaprasong, 60 Storey-242 M : Ratchaprasong*



Mosaic said:


> 27/02/2015
> 
> A shot from my office. The building is getting taller now.


----------



## Neungz

*Hotel Nikko Bangkok, 24 Storey : Sukhumvit 55-Thonglor*



Chad said:


> *Hotel Nikko Bangkok, New Luxury Hotel in Bangkok, Will Open in 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 15, 2014 10:15 AM Eastern Daylight Time*
> 
> TOKYO--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Nikko Hotels International, JAL Hotels Co., Ltd.’s international luxury hotel group, announced that it will open Hotel Nikko Bangkok in 2017. The new luxury hotel is now being built in Bangkok, Thailand’s bustling capital city. It will be the first Nikko Hotels International property in Thailand. However, Hotel Okura Co., Ltd., JAL Hotels’ parent company, operates The Okura Prestige Bangkok, a luxury property in Bangkok.
> 
> Hotel Nikko Bangkok will be located in an area that is often described as ‘Japan Town,’ where many Japanese and other expats reside. The neighborhood has become a trendy area of the city in recent years, with a wide variety of restaurants, bars and shops. The hotel, in addition to being in this lively part of town, will also be convenient: the nearest Skytrain station, Thong Lo, is only a three-minute walk from the hotel, and Bangkok Suvarnabhumi International Airport is 30 kilometers (18.64 miles) away.
> 
> The 300-room Hotel Nikko Bangkok will occupy 20 floors above ground and four floors in the basement. The hotel’s facilities will include Japanese and all-day dining restaurants, an executive lounge, five banquet and meeting rooms, a fitness club and a rooftop pool.
> 
> In June this year, JAL Hotels signed a contract to operate the hotel with Aspire Enterprise Co., Ltd. headquartered in Bangkok. Aspire Enterprise Co., Ltd. manages three other hotels.
> 
> Hotel Okura Co., Ltd. intends to expand its portfolio to 100 properties around the world including Nikko Hotels International properties. JAL Hotels will open two properties in China soon, the 400-room Hotel Nikko Guangzhou in November 2014 and the 478-room Hotel Nikko Suzhou in 2015.
> 
> http://www.jalhotels.com/mediaroom/release/2014/2767.html


----------



## Neungz

*NIMIT, 54 Storey : Langsuan*



RUNBKK said:


> pictures from http://www.ddproperty.com/


----------



## Neungz

*NOBLE PLOENCHIT, 52+44+20+10 Storey : Ploenchit*












Panerai said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*King Mongkut University Technology Thonburi Learning Square, 20 Storey : Sathorn-Taksin*



mixkytnr said:


> ขอขอบคุณรูปภาพจากแฟนเพจ https://www.facebook.com/kmutt2012/timeline


----------



## Neungz

* The Bangkok Sathorn, 55 Storey-188.60 M : Sathorn*



atomx said:


>





archstudent said:


> 27-02-2015


----------



## Neungz

*CASA Condo Bangyai, 40 Storey : Nonthaburi*



nitisit said:


> Credit
> - http://www.kobkid.com
> - http://www.kaideecondo.com


----------



## Neungz

*Nonthaburi | New Nonthaburi 1 Bridge*



Codename B said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/noomplayboy/16420514722/


----------



## Neungz

*MRT Purple Line*



Marasi said:


> https://www.facebook.com/1409174012...174012632662/1562294380653957/?type=1&theater





napoleon said:


> source, รูปจาก รฟม


----------



## Neungz

*SRT Dark Red Line* 



archstudent said:


> _credit : มารุต พานิชชาติ
> ขอบคุณเจ้าของภาพที่อนุญาติให้นำมาลงครับ_
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *ปรับแบบสายสีแดงและสถานีกลางบางซื่อ*
> 
> สิ่งหนึ่งที่ได้จากการไปฟังสัมนาปรับแบบสายสีแดงวันนี้ คือ...
> 1.) สาเหตุที่สถานีบางซื่อ จับชานชาลารถไฟชานเมือง แยกอยู่ห่างกัน (ตามรูปที่1) ก็เพราะว่าตามแบบใหม่ ชั้นทาง 1 เมตร จะแบ่งเป็น 2 โซน โซนตะวันตกจะเป็นของสายเหนือ/อิสาน/ใต้ (ตรงไปหัวลำโพง-มหาชัย) ส่วนโซนตะวันออกจะเป็นของสายตะวันตก/ตะวันออก จึงจำเป็นต้องเอารางรถไฟฟ้าไว้ตรงกลางของโซน เพื่อให้รถไฟฟ้ากับรถไฟทางไกลวิ่งตัดกันน้อยที่สุด และไม่ต้องทำย่านสับเปลี่ยนยกระดับวุ่นวายเหมือนแบบเก่า (ตามรูปที่ 2 รูปคร่าวๆ ไม่ได้ตัดมาจากสไลด์นะครับ)
> รูปที่ 3-9 เป็นผังชั้นชานชาลา และ concourse ของสถานีบางซื่อครับ จะเห็นได้ว่าชานชาลา CT แยกกันอยู่จริงๆ นะ แต่ก็มีทางเดินเชื่อมกันอยู่ ไม่ต้องออกจากระบบก่อน (แหงล่ะ ขืนให้ออกจากระบบก่อน มีหวังโดนด่าเละ) และสถานีจะมีชั้นลอย กับชั้น Office ของสถานีด้วย
> รูปที่ 10-11 เป็น Perspective ของภายในสถานีครับ
> 
> 2.) เนื่องจากการปรับแบบให้ HST กับ ARL ใช้โครงสร้างร่วมกัน ดังนั้น ARL Ex จะ "ไม่มีสถานีบางเขน กับสถานีหลักสี่" แล้วนะครับ....... (รูปที่ 12)
> และ HST เมื่อพ้นดอนเมืองไปแล้ว ก็จะยังใช้พื้นที่ด้านตะวันออกของทางรถไฟใหม่ ต่อไปเรื่อยๆ ไม่ได้ย้ายข้ามไปอยู่ฝั่งตะวันตก (ถึงแม้พื้นที่มันจะเหลือน้อยก็เถอะนะ)
> 
> 3.) โครงสร้างของสถานีดอนเมือง ที่เป็นส่วนขยายฝั่ง ARL + HST จะออกแบบเป็นโครงสร้างเดียวกันกับสถานีของสายสีแดงเลย คือเมื่อสร้าง จะต่อคานออกไปเลย เชื่อมพื้นเป็นพื้นเดียวกันต่อเนื่องเลย (รูปที่ 13-16) ส่วน Perspective ของสถานีดอนเมือง ตามรูปที่ 17-18 เลยครับ
> รูปที่ 19 จะเป็นผังชั้นระดับดินของสถานีดอนเมือง รูปที่ 20 จะเป็นผังชั้นชานชาลา ซึ่งผมก็สงสัยว่า ทำไม57'สลับชั้นกันแบบนี้ จริงๆ ชั้นชานชาลาของ HST ควรจะอยู่ระดับเดียวกับรถไฟทางไกล (ยาว 400-500 เมตรเท่าๆ กัน) ส่วนชั้นชานชาลาของ CT กับ ARL ควรจะอยู่ชั้นที่ 3 เหมือนกัน มันยาวเท่าๆ กัน สถานีจะได้ออกมาดูสมมาตร สวยดี (แต่เสียดายไม่มีจังหวะถามวิทยากรเลย)
> 4.) สถานีหลักหก / วัดเสมียนนารี อยู่ในงบปรับแบบ 8 พันกว่าล้านที่ขอเพิ่ม ดังนั้นจะสามารถเปิดใช้ได้พร้อมๆ กับสถานีอื่นๆ เลย
> ทางรถไฟช่วงผ่านสถานีหลักหก จะเหลือแค่ 2 ทางแล้ว ส่วนทางรถไฟทางไกลจะแยกไปอยู่ด้านข้างแทน จุดนี้ผมก็สงสัยว่า ทางรถไฟฟ้าซึ่งช่วงบนทางยกระดับ อยู่ด้านนอกของแนวเส้นทาง จะยกข้ามเบี่ยงมาอยู่ด้านในตอนไหน เสียดายที่ไม่มีจังหวะถามวิทยากรเหมือนกัน (รูปที่ 21-23)
> 5.) สถานีรังสิต ปรับจากเดิมชั้นทางไกล จะมีรางวิ่งผ่านช่องกลางใต้สถานี 3 ทาง อันนี้ปรับเหลือ 2 ทาง แต่ยังคงความกว้างชานชาลาเท่าเดิม ทำให้รางห่างกันพอสมควร (เพื่ออะไรก็ไม่ได้ถาม) (รูปที่ 24-27)
> 6.) Perspective สถานีอื่นๆ ครับ (รูปที่ 28-34)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ภาพหน้าตัดสถานีบางซื่อที่ปรับใหม่ ชั้น 3 คือชั้นราง 1.435 เมตร 4 ชานชาลาแรกเป็นสายใต้ 6 ชานชาลาตรงกลางคือสายเหนือ-อิสาน ส่วน 2 ชานชาลาซ้ายมือคือ ARL + สายตะวันออก
> ส่วนชั้น 2 คือชั้นทาง 1 เมตร โดยมีชานชาลาของรถไฟชานเมือง แทรกอยู่ระหว่างชานชาลารถไฟทางไกล
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ภาพหน้าตัดสถานีบางซื่อที่ปรับใหม่ ชั้น 3 คือชั้นราง 1.435 เมตร 4 ชานชาลาแรกเป็นสายใต้ 6 ชานชาลาตรงกลางคือสายเหนือ-อิสาน ส่วน 2 ชานชาลาซ้ายมือคือ ARL + สายตะวันออก
> ส่วนชั้น 2 คือชั้นทาง 1 เมตร โดยมีชานชาลาของรถไฟชานเมือง แทรกอยู่ระหว่างชานชาลารถไฟทางไกล
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ผังชั้นต่างๆ แยกให้เห็นชัดเจนขึ้นครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ชั้น Concourse สถานีบางซื่อ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ชั้นชานชาลารถไฟทางไกล และรถไฟฟ้าชานเมืองครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ชั้นชานชาลารถไฟความเร็วสูงและรถไฟ ARL ครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เทียบความสูงของชั้นต่างๆ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ส่วนสำนักงานบนชั้นที่ 2 ของสถานีครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ส่วนสำนักงานบนชั้นที่ 2 ของสถานีครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ภาพจำลองบริเวณ concourse ของสถานีกลางบางซื่อ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ภาพจำลองบริเวณห้องโถงที่พักผู้โดยสารครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross Section ทั้งหมดของระบบ รวม 10 ทาง คุณพระคุณเจ้าช่วยกล้วยทอด
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีดอนเมือง เฟส 1 มีเฉพาะสายสีแดง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีดอนเมือง เฟส 2 เมื่อสร้างสถานี HST+ARL เพิ่มเติม
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skywalk เชื่อมสนามบินดอนเมือง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skywalk เชื่อมสนามบินดอนเมือง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ภาพจำลองสถานีดอนเมือง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ภาพจำลองสถานีดอนเมือง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีหลักหก
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีหลักหก
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีหลักหก
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีรังสิต
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีรังสิต
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีรังสิต
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีรังสิต
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีรังสิต
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ผังชั้นระดับดิน และชั้น concourse สถานีดอนเมืองครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ผังชานชาลาสถานีดอนเมืองครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีจตุจักร
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีวัดเสมียนนารี
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีบางเขน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีทุ่งสองห้อง
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีหลักสี่
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สถานีการเคหะ
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _credit : มารุต พานิชชาติ
> ขอบคุณเจ้าของภาพที่อนุญาติให้นำมาลงครับ_





mrair said:


> ล่าสุดเมื่อวาน 27/2/58 ช่วงที่ 1 กับ 2 กำลังเชื่อมกันแล้ว :banana:


----------



## Neungz

*REAL, 25 Storey : Nonthaburi*



RUNBKK said:


> credit : http://www.noblehome.com/condominium/real-by-noble/th/home​


----------



## Neungz

Neungz said:


> Bangkok 1991
> view from Tara Hotel Sukhumvit 26


...


----------



## Neungz

*The Emporium
*


----------



## Neungz

*Eastbound TBM Launching Ceremony*
- MRT BLUE LINE EXTENSION


----------



## Neungz

* Q Sukhumvit, 44 Storey : Sukhumvit-6*



samson1475 said:


> From: thinkofliving.com


----------



## Neungz

>>>


----------



## Neungz

* Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*



atomx said:


> http://thaicatwalk.com/?p=62363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thaicatwalk.com/?p=62363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thaicatwalk.com/?p=62363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thaicatwalk.com/?p=62363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suwatchai Sukniyom‎ http://thaicatwalk.com/?p=62363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suwatchai Sukniyom‎ http://thaicatwalk.com/?p=62363


----------



## Neungz

Codename B said:


> Construction contract for *Light Green line extension Mo Chit - Saphan Mai - Ku Kot (18.7 km)* has been signed today and construction work will begin in June. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====================
> 
> *Bangkok Mass Transit status*
> 04/04/2015
> 
> Current lines : 102.05 km
> Under Constructions: 120.2 km
> 
> ====================
> 
> *Light Green line* - (22.25 km)
> *Dark Green line* - (14.5 km)
> *Blue line* - (20.8 km)
> *Airport Rail Link* - (28 km)
> *Bangkok BRT* - (16.5 km)
> ----------------_U/C_----------------
> _Light Red line - 100%_ - (15 km)*
> _Purple line - 98.96%_ - (23 km)
> _Blue line extension - 60.19%_ - (27 km)
> _Light Green line Samut Prakan extension - 51.51%_ - (12.8 km)
> _Dark Red line - 19.16%_ - (26 km)
> _Light Green line Ku kot extension - Construction in June_ - (18.4 km)
> --------------_Pending_--------------
> _Airport Rail link extension - Construction Q4 2015_ - (21.8 km)
> _Light/Dark Red line extension - Construction Q4 2015_ - (25.5 km)
> _Dark Red line extension - Construction Q4 2015_ - (10 km)
> _Pink line - Construction Q1 2016_ - (36 km)
> _Yellow line - Construction Q1 2016_ - (30.4 km)
> _Orange line - Construction Q1 2016_ - (20 km)
> _Orange line extension - Construction Q2 2016_ - (17.5 km)
> _Purple line extension - Construction in 2016_ - (19.8 km)
> _Grey line Phase I - Construction in 2016_ - (16.25 km)
> ------------_Design-Study_----------
> _Blue line Phuttamonthon Sai 4 extension_ - (8 km)
> _Blue line Om Noi extension_ - (3 km)
> _Light Green line Bang Pue extension_ - (7 km)
> _Light Green line Lam Lukka extension_ - (6.5 km)
> _Dark Green line Talling Chan extension_ - (7 km)
> _Dark Green line Yotse extension_ - (1 km)
> _Light Rail Bang Na_ - (18.3 km)
> _Grey line Monorail Phase II_ - (12.17 km)
> _Grey line Monorail Phase III_ - (11.49 km)
> _Light Red line Salaya extension_ - (14 km)
> _Dark Red line Maha Chai extension_ - (38 km)
> _Dark Red line Ban Pachi extension_ - (60 km)
> _Brown line_ - (21.6 km)
> Light Blue line - (5.8 km)
> 
> ====================
> 
> _(*Technically construction of the SRT Light Red line is done 100%, however it is still missing the stretch to Bang Sue Grand Station, which is still U/C,
> and setting up of electrification and procurement of electric train, which is in contract 3 of the Dark Red Line. So the Light Red Line will have to wait
> for the Dark Red Line to finish construction in 2018 to be fully usable)_
> 
> http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1427953392
> 
> 
> Bangkok Metropolitan Rapid Transit System Map by Oran Viriyincy, on Flickr





Codename B said:


> *Green Line extension contracts signed*
> 3 Apr 2015 at 16:26
> WRITER: ONLINE REPORTERS
> 
> *The Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA) on Friday signed four contracts worth combined 27.786 billion baht for the construction of the extension of the Green Line from Mor Chit to Saphan Mai and Khu Kot in Pathum Thani.*
> 
> The construction contracts for the extension to the BTS skytrain system were signed with:
> 
> • Italian-Thai Development Plc, for the 15.269-billion-baht civil engineering of the 12-kilometre route between Mor Chit and Saphan Mai in Don Muang district.
> 
> • The UN-SH-CH Joint Venture (Unique Engineering and Construction Plc, Sinohydro Corporation Ltd and China Habour Engineering Co Ltd), for the 6.657-billion-baht contract to build the 7.5km Saphan Mai to Khu Kot track in Lam Luk Ka district of Pathum Thani.
> 
> • STEC-AS Joint Venture (Sino-Thai Engineering and Construction Plc and A.S. Associate Engineering (1964) Ltd, for the construction of the depot and park-and-ride building for 4.019 billion baht, and for the design and construction of the track for 2.841 billion baht.
> 
> Construction will start in June with completion scheduled in 2020. There will be 16 stations on this 19km extension of the BTS system.
> 
> MRTA board chairman Yodyuth Boonyatikarn said the extension of the Green Line would help reduce traffic congestion on Phahon Yothin road, where there are many government offices, shopping centres and housing communities.
> 
> Extending the city's mass transit system would better serve residents in suburban areas. The line would provide a convenient means for commuters to travel between Pathum Thani, into and through the city, and Samut Prakan at the other end of the BTS line.
> 
> http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/517755/green-line-extension-contracts-signed


...


----------



## Neungz

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ' Bangkok Skyline ' by Andy Zingo Photography, on Flickr





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok 1 by Fatih O, on Flickr





Codename B said:


> Bangkok 2015 by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr


...


----------



## Neungz

*Montri Tower, 29 Storey : Sukhumvit-62*



Chad said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Mahadlek Residences, 43 Storey : Ratchadamri*



Chad said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*The Sukhothai Hotel Extension+Eden Residences, 50+40 Storey : Sathorn*



Chad said:


> *Name :* Sukhothai Hotel Expansion and A Residences on Sathorn
> *Developer :* Grace IVORY CO.,Ltd
> *Project Description :* 40 Storey Sukhothai Hotel Expansion and a 50 storey ultra luxury residential tower
> *Location :* located at the entrance of Sukhothai Hotel, Behind Bangkok Insurance Tower side
> *Project Start :* 3Q 2015


----------



## Neungz

* Saladaeng ONE, 33 Storey : Sathorn*



Haukom said:


> *typical setback design*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *White marble facade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quite good specs*
> 
> *Full 3 m height and large glazing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black and white marble bathroom*


----------



## Neungz

*Rajvithi Hospital, 27 Storey : Victory Monument*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> The Center of Bangkok by kittinclovuttisatian, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

* Bangkok Bazaar Redevelopment, 27 Storey : Pratunam*



wwc234 said:


> อิสระแห่งการจับจ่าย...ไม่รู้จบ
> 
> เดอะ มาร์เก็ต บาย แพลทินัม เป็นโครงการตลาดนัดติดแอร์ ใจกลางเมืองแห่งแรก บริเวณย่านราชประสงค์ ซึ่งประกอบด้วยร้านค้ากว่า 3,000 ร้านค้า มีสินค้าหลากหลาย ครบวงจร ที่สามารถตอบสนองความต้องการของกลุ่มลูกค้าทุกไลฟ์สไตล์ โดยโครงการดังกล่าวคาดว่าจะใช้เงินลงทุนรวมทั้งสิ้นประมาณ 8,000 ล้านบาท โดยคาดว่าจะเริ่มก่อสร้างในปี พ.ศ. 2557 แล้วเสร็จพร้อมเปิดดำเนินการได้ประมาณปี พ.ศ. 2560
> 
> ชื่อโครงการ : เดอะ มาร์เก็ต บาย แพลทินัม
> เจ้าของโครงการ : บริษัท แพลทินัม มาร์เก็ต จำกัด
> โทรศัพท์ : ​ 0-2121-8888
> โทรสาร :
> เว็บไซต์ : ​www.themarket.com/
> สถานที่ตั้งโครงการ : ถนนราชดำริ
> พื้นที่ : 200 ไร่
> พื้นที่ก่อสร้าง : ประมาณ 280,000 ตารางเมตร
> พื้นที่พลาซ่า : ประมาณ 70,000 ตารางเมตร
> จำนวนร้านค้า : 3,000 ร้าน
> จำนวนชั้น : 12 ชั้น และชั้นใต้ดิน 1 ชั้น
> อาคาร เดอะ มาร์เก็ต บาย แพลทินัม
> ชั้นใต้ดิน : ลานจอดรถและSupermarket
> ชั้น G-3 : พื้นที่ศูนย์การค้า
> ชั้น 4-5 : พื้นที่ศูนย์อาหาร ร้านอาหารแบรนด์เนม
> ชั้น 6-8 : พื้นที่จอดรถ
> ชั้น 9-10 : พื้นที่คลังสินค้า
> ชั้น 11 : พื้นที่สำนักงาน
> ชั้น 12 : พื้นที่ส่วนกลาง เช่น ห้องเครื่อง
> สิ่งอำนวยความสะดวก
> 
> ศูนย์อาหาร 2,000 ที่นั่ง
> ลิฟท์โดยสาร จำนวน 14 ตัว
> ลิฟท์ส่งของ จำนวน 6 ตัว
> บันไดเลื่อน จำนวน 94 ตัว
> ที่จอดรถยนต์ 2,500 คัน
> ที่จอดจักรยานยนต์ 900 คัน
> ที่จอดรถทัวร์ 14 คัน
> ท่าวินรถตู้ 10 สาย
> ทางเชื่อมเข้าสู่โครงการจากบางกอกสกายไลน์ทางเชื่อมลอยฟ้าจากรถไฟฟ้าบีทีเอส
> เข้าสู่เว็บไซต์
> www.themarket.com
> 
> http://theplatinumgroup.co.th/project-detail2.php


----------



## Neungz

* Waldorf Astoria + Magnolias Ratchaprasong, 60 Storey-242 M : Ratchaprasong*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> DSC_0771 (2) by nike_converse101, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

* Star View, 54+44 Storey : Riverside*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Celebrate. by Adtasit Makcharoen, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

* The Bangkok Sathorn, 55 Storey-188.60 M : Sathorn*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> DSC_4857 by Ball Foto, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*Rangsit University*


Anony_mouse said:


> RSU บลูบานเย็น
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/PN-Synchronize-CoLtd/232283596853737?fref=ts


----------



## Neungz

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Traces de vi(ll)e by Edy F., on Flickr
> ^^^^^^
> ในภาพนี้คุณเห็นอะไรบ้าง


///


----------



## Neungz

* The Bangkok Sathorn, 55 Storey-188.60 M : Sathorn*



Torritory said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey : Chitlom*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> #Bangkok by Shockingly Tasty, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

exxzite said:


> *BANGKOK, THAILAND *
> 
> *MRT ORANGE LINE (Taling Chan - Min Buri)*
> 
> 30.6 km. | 30 stations | completed in 2019
> 23 underground stations and 7 elevated stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cr. http://ongsa.co.th/


...


----------



## Neungz

*CentralFestival East Ville*



wwc234 said:


> https://th.wikipedia.org/wiki/เซ็นทรัลเฟสติวัล_อีสท์_วิลล์





wwc234 said:


> Centralfestival Eastville
> Cr. คุณโต้ง


----------



## Neungz

Codename B said:


> *Bang Sue Grand Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo By Arnuparp Jantakaew*‎


...


----------



## Codename B

*SINGHA Headquarters, 36 Storey : Asoke*


*Home Buyers Fanpage*


----------



## Neungz

>>>


----------



## Neungz

*NOBLE PLOENCHIT, 52+44+20+10 Storey : Ploenchit*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> DSC_4757 by Jeffery Lee, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangkok from Baiyoke Tower by sjevazz, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

* Prototype, 52 Storey-188.75M : Petchburi*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> DSC_4741 by Jeffery Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*



bank045225 said:


> จากคุณ Worachet Deeyai





lovesickme said:


> Today


----------



## Neungz

* Grand Rama IX Super Tower, 125 Storey-615 M : Rama IX*



archstudent said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Four Seasons Hotel and Private Residences and Capella Hotel, 74 Storey-305 M : Riverside*



Panerai said:


> From K.Ben Techaubon's wife IG
> 
> Credit : waewtirawan IG


----------



## Neungz

*Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*



thanabank said:


> ฺฮ่า รูปผมเอง
> เอามาแปะเพิ่มให้


----------



## Neungz

*Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*



lovesickme said:


> Chandelier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ทางเดินโซน Helix อย่างที่ทราบกันครับว่าทางเดินจะเป็นวนไปเรื่อยจากชั้นแรกจนถึงชั้นบนสุด โดยที่ไม่ต้องใช้บันไดเลื่อน (แต่ก็มีไว้ให้นะครับ กันเหนื่อย555) ปล ร้านอาหารเยอะมากจริงๆ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ทางเข้าสวน(ก่อนขึ้นไปโซนอาหาร)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ส่วนของสวนจะเป็นทางเดินขึ้นและลง เหมือนเดินตามเนินเขาเลยครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ระหว่างทางเดิน จะสามารถชมวิวเมืองได้ โดยมีจุดชมวิวตลอดทางท ก็จะมีป้ายบอกนะ ว่าเป็นวิวโซนไหนของกรุงเทพ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ก็มีที่ให้นั่งชิวกันไป
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> โซนยอดเขา (ขอเรียกแบบนี้ละกันนะ555 มันสูงสุดของสวน เหมือนยอดเขาดี55) เข้าได้จากโซนร้านอาหาร จะเป็นต้นไม้แบบนึง ไล่ลงไปกลางๆ จะเริ่มมีน้ำตก ไหลลงไป วนไปส่วนตีนเขา น้ำไปรวมกันเป็นบึงพอดี งงไหม55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ไล่วนลงมา
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เริ่มมีน้ำตก
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> มาจบที่บึงตีนเขา55 (เขามีโชว์เปิดตัวสวนด้วย เห็นว่าพรุ่งนี้ก็จะมีอีก ใครว่างไปชมได้นะครับ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สุดท้าย ส่วนเพดาน ก็เป็นแบบนี้หมดเลยครับ ระยิบระยับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ถ้าใครได้มีโอกาสไปถ่ายเอามาแบ่งปันกันได้เลยครับ ยอมรับว่าถ่ายได้ไม่ครบทุกมุม คนเยอะมากๆ ^^ (ถ้ารูปเยอะไปบอกได้นะครับ)


----------



## Neungz

*Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*



jack1970 said:


> วันนี้วันหยุดเลยไปเดินเล่นเอ็มควอเทียร์มาถ่ายรูปมาอัพเดต
> 
> 
> ทางเข้าเอ็มโพเรี่ยมด้านข้างเสร็จแล้วดูดีทีเดียว
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ทางเข้าดูใหญ่ขึ้นกว่าเดิม
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เพดานสถานีก็เสร็จแล้ว
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สวยหรูดูดี
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เป้าหมายวันนี้ ร้านเยอะมาก
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ขึ้นมาถึงก็ตะลึงกันเลยทีเดียว ใหญ่โตมโหฬารมาก
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ขึ้นมาก็เจอร้านมากมาย
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เลือกไม่ถูกเลยว่าร้านไหนดี
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> กินร้านไหนดีเอ่ย
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เลือกไม่ถูก ร้านเยอะตัดสินใจลำบาก 5555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ร้านนาราก็มีด้วย
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เริ่มเมื่อยเอาร้านนี้แล้วกัน อาหารญี่ปุ่นฮาวาย เกิดมาเพิ่งเคยได้ยิน 55555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ของจริงมาแล้วเหมือนในรูปเป๊ะ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ตามด้วยของหวาน แพนเค้กยักษ์
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> มีโชว์ด้วยระหว่างทานอาหาร
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> กินอิ่มแล้วเดินไปที่สวนเจอร้านป๋อ-เอ๋ ด้วย ตัวจริงหล่อสวยมาก
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> อิ่มแล้วมาเดินย่อยในสวน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ทางเข้าห้องน้ำเก๋ดี
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> มองเห็นดาดฟ้าของเอ็มโพเรี่ยมด้วย
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ลงมาชั้นล่างเห็นเครื่องเล่นของโซนี่ คนรอคิวเพียบ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ปิดท้ายด้วยร้านเปิดใหม่ พื้นที่ใหญ่มาก ไม่แน่ใจว่าของเดอะมอลล์เองหรือเปล่า


----------



## Neungz

*Rajvithi Hospital, 27 Storey : Victory Monument*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> DSC_4715 by Jeffery Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*MRT Blue Line Extension*



kitti said:


> Wang Burapha Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mrta-blueline.com/progres...fc7a60eb000004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mrta-blueline.com/progresses/report/55224f60d0fc7a60eb000004
> 
> 
> 
> Blue"]bang wa station[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bang-Or Station


----------



## Neungz

*333 Riverside, 42+42 Storey : Riverside-Kiak Kai*



Torritory said:


>





pon said:


> ฐานรากเสร็จ ตัวตึกเริ่มขึ้นมาถึงประมาณชั้น5แล้ว คงเติบโตอย่างเร็วหลังจากนี้
> ตึกA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ตึกB


----------



## Don Porfirio Díaz

123


----------



## Neungz

*The Line Jatujak-Mochit , 43 Storey : Northern Corridor*



jarcje said:


>





Torritory said:


>


----------



## Haracina

:cheers:


----------



## Neungz

*Suan Lum Night Bazaar Ratchada, 32+25+25+18 Storey : Ratchada*



Codename B said:


> May 8, 2015
> 
> 
> Suthisarn by www.marcusburtenshaw.com, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*The Monument Sanampao ,24 story hahonyothin*



samson1475 said:


> http://www.sansiri.com/condominium/the_monument/en/


----------



## Neungz

*Star View, 54+44 Storey : Riverside*



Festival said:


> PHOTO BY ME


----------



## Neungz

* The Room Sukhumvit 69, 29 Storey : Phrakhanong*












nekoma said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* The Tree Interchange, 40+40 Storey : Riverside-Kiak Kai*












pon said:


> Tower B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower A


----------



## Neungz

>>


----------



## Neungz

*Unilever Thailand Office*
pics from Marketeer Magazine
https://www.facebook.com/marketeermagazine/posts/953954421323321


----------



## Neungz

* Hyde 11, 40 Storey : Sukhumvit-11*



samson1475 said:


> ภาพชัดๆครับ ชอบสวยดี


----------



## Neungz

*The Bangkok Sathorn, 55 Storey-188.60 M : Sathorn*












popular149 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Rajvithi Hospital, 27 Storey : Victory Monument*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok city night view by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

* MARQUE, 50 Storey-222 M : Sukhumvit-39*



data555 said:


> 21.06.15


----------



## Neungz

* Waldorf Astoria + Magnolias Ratchaprasong, 60 Storey-242 M : Ratchaprasong*



atomx said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* AIA Capital Center+Stock Exchange of Thailand, 42+35 Storey : Ratchada*



atomx said:


> up date!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuthaphong Saetang‎


----------



## Neungz

*Rama 9 Square Tower, 40 Storey-155 M: Rama IX-Grand Square*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> DSC_0851 by การิม มามะ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dsc_0717 by การิม มามะ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0736 by การิม มามะ, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*Prototype, 52 Storey-188.75M : Petchburi*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Panorama7 by Long Nguyen, on Flickr





TnT4 said:


> ชั้น 52


----------



## Neungz

* New Buildings Complex, King Chulalonkorn's Memorial Hospital*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Chulalongkorn University Medical School by Bo Ansvananda, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Colorful Bangkok by Lan PHẠM, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

my 3 fave project from Bangkok is Maha Nakhon, The Bangkok Sathorn and Waldorf Astoria + Magnolias Ratchaprasong kay:


----------



## Neungz

wwc234 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/4266298640...6629864066250/968418216554076/?type=1&theater





Codename B said:


> *EIA nearly complete for Suvarnabhumi Phase 2*
> Erich Parpart
> The Nation June 24, 2015 1:00 am
> 
> *CONSTRUCTION CONTRACT tendering for the second phase of the Suvarnabhumi Airport development could begin in the second half of this year as the environmental impact assessment (EIA) for the project is expected to be finalised before the end of this month.*
> 
> Airports of Thailand (AOT) is currently working on three big developments under the project: the expansion of the airport, a third runway, and a second passenger terminal.
> 
> AOT told the Cabinet yesterday that the initial budget for the project, which was set at Bt62 billion, could be about Bt5 billion to Bt6 billion lower. The new estimate will be presented to the Cabinet shortly.
> 
> "Suvarnabhumi Phase 2 is currently under EIA study, and the expert committee is expected to present its findings to the Office of Natural Resources and Environmental Policy and Planning by the end of June. If approved, the tendering process could begin right away," Deputy Government Spokesman Sansern Kaewkamnerd said after the Cabinet meeting yesterday.
> 
> The third runway will be 2.9 kilometres long.
> 
> The second passenger terminal is needed as the completion of Phase 2 by 2019 will mean that the airport will have to handle around 60 million visitors a year, up from the current capacity of only 40 million, Sansern explained.
> 
> *Change to SRT plan*
> 
> Meanwhile, the Cabinet yesterday approved a change in the State Railway of Thailand's plan for its double-track southern rail route from Surat Thani via Hat Yai. The terminus now will be Songkhla rather than Padang Besar, Malaysia. The original SRT route was similar to another one being developed by the Transport Ministry in the same area. The budget for this SRT project in 2015 will remain Bt65.8 billion despite the change, but the distance will be 15km shorter. Next year's budget for the project is Bt268 billion.
> 
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/business/EIA-nearly-complete-for-Suvarnabhumi-Phase-2-30262966.html



..


----------



## Neungz

*New Supremecourt Building*



minza_6124 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Q Asoke, 41 Storey : Asoke*



popular149 said:


>





tri_21st said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*New National Parliament Complex*












hi-parinya said:


>





atomx said:


> Nation Channel
> 
> 19 06 2015


----------



## Neungz

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*



thanabank said:


> 07.13.15


----------



## Neungz

*IDEO Q Chula-Samyan | 40 fl *












Speed said:


> What is this cluster of construction off Surawong? I forget


----------



## Neungz

*IDEO Ratchatewi, 36 Storey : Ratchatewi*



thanabank said:


> 07.13.15


----------



## Neungz

>>>


----------



## Neungz

>>>>


----------



## Neungz

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Aerial view landscape of Bangkok city in Thailand by tushchakorn rushchatrabuntchasuk, on Flickr


...


----------



## Neungz

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Grand palace at twilight in Bangkok, Thailand by ช่างภาพ Photo by love, on Flickr





atomx said:


> Aey SrirathSomsawat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## Neungz

*ICONSIAM, 70+52 Storey-315 M : Riverside*

left


Oasis-Bangkok said:


> P1030438.jpg by mahesakn, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*Four Seasons Hotel and Private Residences and Capella Hotel, 74 Storey-305 M : Riverside*












atomx said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/126249...26852/sizes/h/


----------



## Neungz

*IDEO Q Chitlom, 38 Storey : Pratunam*


----------



## Neungz

*MRT Blue Line Extension*


----------



## Neungz




----------



## Neungz

*Rhythm Asoke, 37 Storey : Asoke*










left


Blue OceanS said:


> ที่มา https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse?ref=bookmarks


----------



## Neungz

*The Tree Interchange, 40+40 Storey : Riverside-Kiak Kai*



atom said:


> 6/58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stonehengeinter.com/The-Tree-Interchange.html


----------



## Neungz

*Waldorf Astoria + Magnolias Ratchaprasong, 60 Storey-242 M : Ratchaprasong*



thanabank said:


> 07.13.15


----------



## Neungz

*Bank of Ayudhya 37 storey: Ploenchit & Wireless*



omevil said:


> ถ่ายมาวันนี้ครับ
> http://s519.photobucket.com/user/omikichi/media/Mobile Uploads/IMAG0650.jpg.html


----------



## Neungz

*Supalai Vista, 35 Storey : Nonthaburi*



barth said:


> 14/07/2015


----------



## Neungz

*Don Muang International Airport*



wwc234 said:


> cr Chalermchai Jansawang‎


----------



## Neungz

*SRT Dark Red Line *



CNXWORLD said:


> สถานีทุ่งสองห้อง


----------



## Neungz

*BTS Dark Green Lines Extension*



Blue OceanS said:


> สถานีบางหว้า กับ ถนนราชพฤกษ์ 19 /7/2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ที่มา https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse


----------



## Neungz

*Prince Mahidol Hall, Mahidol University *
https://www.facebook.com/ThailandSkyline/posts/596731567135108


----------



## Neungz

*MARQUE, 50 Storey-222 M : Sukhumvit-39*









**********************
*GALERIE rue de 39, 29 Storey : Sukhumvit-39*













popular149 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* Diplomat 39, 34 Storey : Sukhumvit-39*



melrocks50 said:


>





popular149 said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* Emquartier+Bhiraj Tower, 48 Storey : Sukhumvit*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok, Thailand 2015 by Scott KJ Photography-80 by Thydowager, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangkok, Thailand 2015 by Scott KJ Photography-81 by Thydowager, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangkok, Thailand 2015 by Scott KJ Photography-84 by Thydowager, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangkok, Thailand 2015 by Scott KJ Photography-87 by Thydowager, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bangkok 061 by himerang, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

>>>


----------



## Neungz

*Ratchaprasong Junction* after blast
photos from *BBC Thai * https://www.facebook.com/BBCThai/posts/1687822051438828
Reuters/ AP/ EPA


----------



## Neungz

The Brahma Shrine at an old* Erawan Hotel*, 1966
Now it is a Grand Hyatt Erawan Hotel. 



wwc234 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/77PPP/phot...1587384616106/465504556891052/?type=1&theater





Marasi said:


> Bramha Shrine and Erawan Hotel (1965),
> Grand Hyatt Erawan Hotel, Sogo Department store and Amarin Plaza(1990),
> 
> | Bangkok
> 1965 | 1990 | 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/77PPP/phot...1587384616106/460600427381465/?type=1&theater


----------



## Neungz

* MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> DSCF0016-2 by Boonchai Luechapaisananak, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

* ICONSIAM, 70+52 Storey-315 M : Riverside*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Simmering Bangkok by P Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*Four Seasons Hotel and Private Residences and Capella Hotel, 74 Storey-305 M : Riverside View Single Post*



atomx said:


> Sila Piyatammarat‎
> 
> ^^^^^^^^update


----------



## Neungz

* Bank of Ayudhya 37 storey-192 M : Ploenchit & Wireless*



wwc234 said:


> Krungsri ploenchit
> Cr.Kajit Luanpitpong





mchamp said:


> Construction is about to begin soon!


----------



## Neungz

* Menam Residence, 59 Storey-239.3M : Riverside*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> #Twilight มุมมองบนสะพานตากสิน #ภารกิจตามล่าทไวไลท์ #BangkokLight #StreetLight #Bangkok #หนูXE2 #snapseed #flickr by Chiradech Chotchuang, on Flickr





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok Eye by กรกฏ สำราญไชยธรรม, on Flickr


----------



## Codename B

*Silom Center Renovation*









https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014


----------



## Codename B

*BANGKOK MIDTOWN*



MagnamonKunGz said:


>





MagnamonKunGz said:


> BANGKOK MIDTOWN Lives (East Ratchadapisek)
> Location: opposite to Label , Huay Khwang District





MagnamonKunGz said:


> BANGKOK MIDTOWN Overall


----------



## Codename B

*KRUNGSRI Tower, 37 storey-192 M : Ploenchit & Wireless*



wwc234 said:


> Krungsri ploenchit
> Cr.Kajit Luanpitpong


----------



## Neungz

*NOBLE PLOENCHIT, 52+44+20+10 Storey : Ploenchit*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> #Bangkok city by Taymur Reza, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*ASHTON SILOM, 78 Storey : Silom*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Silom - Naradhiwas intersection by Thanapol Marattana, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*The Bangkok Sathorn, 55 Storey-188.60 M : Sathorn*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Cross Roads by Sherwin Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*Hyatt Place Bangkok, 34 Storey : Sukhumvit-24*



Chad said:


> Next to Siri Residence Sukhumvit 24


----------



## Neungz

* ASHTON Asoke, 57 Storey-xxx M : Sukhumvit-21*












yangkhm said:


>





Blue OceanS said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Singha Condo Asoke, 54 Storey: Asoke*


----------



## Neungz

* ROSEWOOD Bangkok, 33 Storey : Ploenchit*












Panerai said:


> Progress Update!


----------



## Neungz

* MARQUE, 50 Storey-222 M : Sukhumvit-39*



atomx said:


> *Sukhumvit Bangkok
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Oe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Oe


----------



## Neungz

*Chatrium Pathumwan, 34 Storey : Ratchatewi*



yangkhm said:


> Who know is the project as below photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Yangkhm


----------



## Neungz

>>>


----------



## Neungz

*MRT Purple Line*



CNXWORLD said:


> รวมภาพงานระบบราง ของโครงการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีม่วง (ช่วงบางใหญ่-บางซื่อ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ที่มา การรถไฟฟ้าขนส่งมวลชนแห่งประเทศไทย
> https://www.facebook.com/การรถไฟฟ้าขนส่งมวลชนแห่งประเทศไทย-1409174012632662/timeline/


----------



## Neungz

*MRT Blue Line Tha Phra Station*



ChAiNaRaI said:


> ภาพทั้งหมดผมทำขึ้นมาเอง ไม่ใช่ภาพจากทางโครงการนะครับ
> ถ้าจะแชร์รบกวนแจ้งผมนิดนึงครับ


----------



## Neungz

*Nonthaburi | Central Westgate*



atomx said:


> ​*CentralPlaza Wesgate *CentralPlaza WestGate
> 
> * Bangyai Dristrict Nonthaburi City, Thailand
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Veerayuth Krootsin‎​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ทศ ที‎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ทศ ที‎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ทศ ที‎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ทศ ที‎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.khajochi.com/2015/08/review-central-westgate.html


----------



## Neungz

* Soontareeya, 60 Storey : Ratchadamri*



yangkhm said:


> 15/9/15...sorry for the photos not clear...





atomx said:


> มาแล้วๆๆๆๆๆๆ ตื่นเต้นๆๆ ล้อมรั่วๆๆๆๆๆ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When The Weather Comes In, Bangkok 1 by hathaway_m, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*Bright Wongwian Yai, 50 Storey : Thonburi*



melrocks50 said:


>





yangkhm said:


> 15/9/15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By me...


----------



## Neungz

* The Stable, 29 Storey : Wireless Road*



Neungz said:


> https://www.facebook.com/thailandfa...67309952320/10153087449157321/?type=1&theater


----------



## Neungz

*The Niche Mono Ratchavibha, 31+31 Storey : Nothern Corridor*



atom said:


> http://www.stonehengeinter.com/The-Niche-Mono-Ratchavipha.html


----------



## Neungz

*Gaysorn Expansion+Facelift, 30 Storey : Ratchadamri*



atom said:


> *Gaysorn tower design by A49*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cr. Khun Kajit_





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok 07/09/2015 by Eptas88, on Flickr





Pastman said:


> 8/9/58


----------



## Neungz

* IDEO Q Rama IV, 40 Storey : Rama IV (Samyan)*



atomx said:


> Ideo Q จุฬา
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideo Q จุฬา
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideo Q จุฬา


----------



## Neungz

* ESSE, 55 Storey : Asoke*



melrocks50 said:


> http://singhaestate.co.th/en/business/residential/52/the-esse-asoke


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok Pearl, 25 Storey : Aree*



Codename B said:


> Pics by khun Oat Heaven P. Sara[/QUOT


----------



## Neungz

*333 Riverside, 42+42 Storey : Riverside-Kiak Kai*



Torritory said:


> Credit: The Condominium Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Home Buyers Fanpage


----------



## Neungz

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok rooftop by Olivier Ortelpa, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

* Bangkok | SHOW DC Mall Praram 9*



atom said:


> *SHOW DC invests US$265 million to open Thailand's first Retail & Entertainment mega-complex Includes world's largest 'K-Town' outside of Korea*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BANGKOK, Sept. 18, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- SHOW DC Corp Ltd., recently, announced it will open Thailand's first retail and entertainment mega-complex in June 2016 with a total investment of US$265 million and aims to attract 100,000 visitors a day. The landmark development combines spectacular entertainment facilities with a rich mix of retailing and food & beverage. Located on almost 4.5 hectares in the heart of Bangkok's Rama IX entertainment district, the project has a massive 150,000 square metre gross floor area that also includes the world's largest 'K-Town' outside of Korea.
> 
> Mr. Chayaditt Hutanuwatra, Chairman of SHOW DC Corp Ltd., said, "We are the first to bring to Thailand the 'Shop & Enjoy' concept that combines great shopping and eating with mega-entertainment, in a single complex. Visitors can indulge in the best of shopping, eating and culture from Thailand and the region. At the same time, they can enjoy Thailand's most sophisticated entertainment offerings with a state-of-the-art Performance Hall for 5,000 people, and a 5,000 square metre Sports Arena for Asian sports entertainment that seats 1,500 people. There is also a 5,000 square metre Fantasy Dreamscape cultural walk-through phenomenon called 'Himmapan Avatar' that brings to life dazzling Thai legends through immersive 4D experiences using the most advanced light, sound and holographic technologies."
> 
> Mr. Chayaditt said that 60% of the lettable space at SHOW DC has already been leased. Among its anchor tenants is YG Entertainment - one of Korea's top star-maker entertainment companies which is behind global K-Pop sensations such as BIGBANG, Psy, and 2NE1. YG Entertainment will operate a 5,000 square metre rooftop K-Pop culture and entertainment park with hip bars and eateries.
> 
> "As part of our emphasis on presenting the richness of Asia, SHOW DC has an expansive 10,000 square metre Asian Food Street dedicated exclusively to restaurants. Next to that, inside the K-Town are large areas devoted to Korean fashion (K-Fashion), Thailand's most extensive offering of Korean beauty products and services (K-Beauty), as well as celebrity food and beverage outlets, such as Psy's 'Psy Ramen', and 'After Rain', inspired by global K-Pop sensation 'Rain'," Mr. Chayaditt said.
> 
> Ms. Praparwarn Waeladeevong, Vice Chairperson of SHOW DC Corp Ltd., said, "We are the first in Thailand to design facilities on this scale specifically to handle a high number of international travellers. We have invested heavily in building generous bus parking facilities as well as carefully mapped people flows within the complex to ensure comfort and convenience to all visitors, all the time."
> 
> Ms. Praparwarn said that visitors to Thailand are expected to reach 37 million people a year in the next five years, and that the creation of landmark lifestyle destinations such as SHOW DC give international visitors an exciting one-stop destination for shopping and entertainment.
> 
> One of SHOW DC's special facilities for international visitors is a large VIP Traveller Lounge where visitors can spend time on their last day after they check-out from their hotels.
> 
> "They can leave their bags, take a shower, or rest after checking-out from their hotel and prior to a night flight. In addition, travellers can use SHOW DC's complimentary shuttle transport services to Bangkok's airports," Ms. Praparwarn said.
> 
> Vice Chairperson added that because SHOW DC is a major new landmark in ASEAN it will help boost Thailand's position as the shopping and entertainment capital of the ASEAN Economic Community.
> 
> Photo - http://photos.prnewswire.com/prnh/20150918/267912
> Photo - http://photos.prnewswire.com/prnh/20150918/267913
> 
> SOURCE SHOW DC Corp Ltd.
> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...il--entertainment-mega-complex-300145507.html





atomx said:


> Khunchai Nott‎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khunchai Nott‎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khunchai Nott‎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khunchai Nott‎


----------



## martinez20

wow


----------



## Neungz

* Don Muang International Airport*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Don Muang Airport Bangkok by john Kenny, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*NOBLE PLOENCHIT, 52+44+20+10 Storey : Ploenchit*
*Central Embassy+Park Hyatt Hotel, 40 Storey : Chitlom*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok, Thailand - 008 by richard5.play, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangkok, Thailand - 002 by richard5.play, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangkok view from Baiyok Tower by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

* ROSEWOOD Bangkok, 33 Storey : Ploenchit*



Techman72 said:


> http://www.kpf.com/project.asp?S=1&ID=539





Codename B said:


> ดีงาม
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kpf.com/project.asp?S=1&ID=539


----------



## Neungz

>>


----------



## Neungz

>>>


----------



## alg-cool

Thank you very much


----------



## Neungz

*BTS Light Green Lines Extension*
Southern Part to Samutprakarn



Neungz said:


> more pics http://thinkofliving.com/2015/12/15/รถไฟฟ้าสีเขียวต่อขยาย1/


----------



## Neungz

Codename B said:


> Test run of Purple line train begins today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/NationChannelTV/?fref=photo​


...


----------



## Neungz

*Chinatown-Yaowarat - Redevelopment*



atom said:


> *Talat Noi springs back to life*
> _The old Chinese community has been targeted for a facelift as part of the capital's beautification plans._
> _Published: 14/11/2015 at 01:37 AM
> Newspaper section: News_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eight months after voicing their concerns about the state of their community and how they want it to be developed, the residents of Talat Noi — an old district near Bangkok’s famous Chinatown — can now look forward to progress on a scale that will rejuvenate it on a grand scale.
> 
> The clean-up process will clear encroached areas and open up more public space for the community residents to carry out their activities. photos by Patipat Janthong
> 
> “The neighbourhood has been difficult to access for everyone, including tourists,” said Vichai Ariyarattopas, 53, who grew up in the community and runs a boutique hotel.
> 
> Mr Vichai fully supports City Hall’s plans to improve road infrastructure and set up an integrated transit system that combines land, waterways and rail.
> 
> That, he says will draw more visitors to the community.
> 
> Like many other locals, Mr Vichai wants the Bangkok Metropolitan Administration (BMA) to preserve the Talat Noi community. The preservation project will parallel the Bangkok Chinatown Riverfront project, under a policy to make the capital a more liveable city.
> 
> The Arsom Silp Institute of the Arts was hired in March to study the needs of the local residents and ways to improve the community. The findings will be submitted to City Hall by the end of November.
> 
> If the BMA’s executive board approves the institute’s findings, Vanchai Thanomsak, director-general of the City Planning Department, said a budget will be proposed.
> 
> The restoration of Talat Noi and its environs will increase its importance as a city business centre, Mr Vanchai said.
> 
> The aim of the plan is not to improve the neighbourhood for the benefit of outside motorists. Rather, it is to improve the lives of residents and pedestrians, said Assoc Prof Chuvit Sucha-xaya, a lecturer at Arsom Silp Institute of the Arts.
> 
> He presented the institute’s findings — drawn from interviews with Talat Noi residents — at a meeting on Oct 29 to more than 200 residents, officials from relevant agencies and members of the private sector.
> 
> “We asked them to visualise the future of the community and how they want the community to be shaped,” said Prof Chuvit, who lead the study.
> 
> The residents want piers to be improved and some canals to be restored. An improved network of walkways and bike routes topped the list, as well as upgraded pedestrian facilities and road infrastructure.
> 
> They want car parking spaces and bike racks to be provided, he said. A tourist information centre was also included on the list.
> 
> But as Assoc Prof Chuvit pointed out, the residents’ needs are endless. Therefore, the institute team chose four out of 20 projects to launch the restoration plans. These four pilot projects will require a budget of 59.2 million baht.
> 
> Two of the projects involve infrastructure improvements to the Phanurangsee and Sawasdee piers. The other two are aimed at improving walkways that link the community and the riverfront, and the provision of the direction signs within the community.
> 
> Phanurangsee Pier was chosen as a pilot project even though it is not in use, he said. The pier and its surroundings are always crowded with people who use the spot as a meeting community meeting place. Near the pier is a museum paying tribute to Dr Puey Ungpakorn is being built.
> 
> “The area needs improvements in several aspects so it can better serve the increasing number of people expected to flock to the neighborhood,” Assoc Prof Chuvit said.
> 
> Initially, public spaces for recreational activities will be created, including an outdoor sports area and space for relaxed reading. A tourist centre is proposed and a pier for tourist boats will be constructed, while bike racks will be provided. The Puey Ungpakorn museum will be surrounded by trees and plants to create a relaxing environment.
> 
> For the Sawasdee pier, Assoc Prof Chuvit said the plan was to upgrade it and make it a gateway to the Chao Phraya River. Once a bustling dock that handled cargo, the pier is now a small structure that services just one ferry operated by a private company, he said.
> 
> The pier can be expanded to increase its capacity to handle more tourist boats, he added.
> 
> Added to that will be a network of alleys and lanes to make it more convenient for pedestrians and cyclists to access the community’s services. Green spaces will be added and big trees will be planted to give shade.
> 
> Setting up a tourist information centre and community centre are also part of the second plan.
> 
> The next part of the project involves improved pedestrian facilities in areas that connect Talat Noi to the Chao Phraya River’s bank.
> 
> Assoc Prof Chuvit said a path that currently links the river and the community is too narrow for people and bikes to get through.
> 
> Additional walkways and roads need to be created to provide more channels to access to the community, he said, adding Talat Noi is accessible via Yaowarat Road and Charoen Krung Road, but they are very busy thoroughfares.
> 
> The subway’s Purple and Red lines that will link the community to the city centre are under construction and set to be launched soon.
> 
> To promote cultural tourism in Talat Noi, a special and carefully designed path will be built to connect various areas, providing convenience and comfort for cyclists and pedestrians.
> 
> Parking areas will be provided for bike riders as well as rest stops that meet community needs. Alleyways in the community will be decorated with ballast dolls (tukkata up chaow), the Talat Noi community symbol.
> 
> The final pilot plan is to provide signs along walkways to direct tourists to attractions and landmarks in the community, Assoc Prof Chuvit said.
> 
> Resident Nonlanee Ungwiwatkul, 36, said she hopes the project will provide the community with a much-needed face-lift, adding areas that had been encroached upon by some residents should be reclaimed under City Hall’s restoration scheme. She accused district officers of neglecting their duty for years.
> 
> She said residents lacked the public spaces to perform activities including exercise.
> 
> Born and raised in the community, Ms Nonlanee said she hopes the restoration as part of the city’s preservation plan will open up more public space for residents.
> 
> Vorrapong Sukteera-anatachai from Chaophaya Development Corp Ltd also supported the preservation plan, and urged the BMA to improve all piers along the Chao Phraya River and especially the walkways linking the piers to the nearby communities.
> 
> Preeda Parathachariya, a resident living in Yaowarat community, said the restoration programme values the people’s way of life.
> 
> He urged authorities to boost the charm of this little gem in the city and to strictly enforce traffic regulations to improve road safety in the community.
> http://www.bangkokpost.com/print/764640/





Codename B said:


> *กองจัดรูปที่ดินและปรับปรุงฟื้นฟูเมือง สำนักผังเมือง กรุงเทพมหานคร*


----------



## Neungz

* ฺBangkok Canals Management*
*Saphan Lek Market - Demolition *

Before








credit: http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/668649









http://www.bloggang.com/viewdiary.php?id=hugarny&month=10-2015&date=05&group=9&gblog=66

inside








http://www.flashfly.net/wp/?p=129417
*
After
*









https://www.facebook.com/yod.roma/posts/10206862997832472


















https://www.facebook.com/yod.roma/posts/10206862373336860


----------



## Neungz

*Nonthaburi | Footbridge across the Chao Phraya River*









http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1449319062









http://www.dailynews.co.th/bangkok/364730


----------



## Neungz

*BANGKOK | Central Plaza Pinklao* - Renovation












roongsak.t said:


>





roongsak.t said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

great!!!great!!!great!!!

great redevelopment!!

is nice see they are restoring all those degraded spaces!

and the footbridge across the Chao Phraya River looks beautiful


----------



## Neungz

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok - Thailand by Riccardo Rossi, on Flickr


...


----------



## Neungz

*MARQUE, 50 Storey-222 M : Sukhumvit-39*



Panerai said:


> Just rising above 45th storey...a few floors to top off.


----------



## Neungz

* Waldorf Astoria + Magnolias Ratchaprasong, 60 Storey-242 M : Ratchaprasong*



Panerai said:


> One of my favorite buildings so far...


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Bangkok's Don Mueang Airport Terminal 2 Opens Today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ArPaeDotCo...6293617141722/764440390327040/?type=3&theater


...


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Collaborative workspaces lure Bangkok yuppies to new high-rise*
> _By Property Report_
> 
> _And its central location is a big draw, too_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangkok-based developer Raimon Land’s Loft brand recently announced its latest project that targets urbanites who frequent the prime Asoke area off the popular upper Sukhumvit Road, which is lined up with offices, shopping centres and restaurants.
> 
> “The number of luxury developments in Asoke currently on sale is actually quite limited due to a lack of land, particularly on the favoured West side (left hand side) of Asoke looking towards Nana – the area to the west is all low-rise housing and low-rise buildings,” he noted.
> 
> “Raimon Land feels that our design, facilities and quality standards are the key differentiators to match the amazing Asoke location. We recognise that buyers are looking for a sense of space; hence, we have no studios and instead included soaring ceilings reaching up to 3.2m in the loft zone and almost 6m in the high zone.”
> 
> While Thai buyers will be the primary target buyers of The Lofts Asoke, Raimon Land intends to market up to 40 percent of the project to expats in Bangkok and offshore buyers based in Hong Kong and Singapore by the second quarter of 2016.
> http://www.property-report.com/collaborative-workspaces-lure-bangkok-yuppies-to-new-high-rise-condo/


..............



atom said:


> *Bangkok braces for new upscale hotel openings for the new year*
> _By Property Report
> December 24, 2015_
> 
> _Two properties will add to the Thai capital’s growing hospitality offerings_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Bangkok’s tourist arrivals prove its resilience by posting a 25 percent increase in the first 10 months of 2015, according to the Bangkok Post, two hospitality management companies are making their first forays in the Thai capital despite a crowded hotel market.
> 
> The recently announced hotels will be located in the Asoke area, off Bangkok’s ever-popular Sukhumvit Road.
> 
> Well Hotel Bangkok Sukhumvit 20 is the first hotel for Thailand-based hotel management company Well Hotels and Resorts and is due for soft opening on New Year’s Day, 1 January 2016, according to a company press release.
> 
> Nestled in the heart of Sukhumvit Road with BTS and MRT connections, and in close proximity to shopping havens Terminal 21 and The Em District, the property has been designed to promote the concept of wellness and a healthy lifestyle, according to its developer.
> 
> Amenities at Well Hotel Bangkok include a spa, a fitness centre, a swimming pool and Eat Well Cafe. The hotel’s management team expects to draw a young crowd of health-oriented tourists. In addition, the executive rooms and suites of the 235-key property will reportedly be equipped with private exercise bikes.
> 
> “Well Hotel Bangkok is bringing a new concept to the hospitality scene combining urban lifestyle and wellness together,” said Danai Wansom, president and CEO of Well Hotels and Resorts. “Our target market is mainly the millennials and young families who appreciate modern lifestyle with being health conscious.”
> 
> The new hotel could well prove a magnet to the influx of Asian tourists expected into the city, predicts the Bangkok Post. There has been a huge increase in Asian arrivals over the past year, particularly from Mainland China, with Q1 2015 arrivals jumping 268 percent year-on-year from this group.
> 
> Some 30 million tourist arrivals are expected in the Thai capital this year with about two million arriving for medical and wellness purposes, per the Bangkok Post report. Many of those arriving for these services will choose to stay in the popular Sukhumvit Road area.
> http://property-report.com/bangkok-braces-for-new-upscale-hotel-openings-for-the-new-year/


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Which two Southeast Asian capitals are future ‘super cities’?*
> _By Property Report
> December 15, 2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new report from Knight Frank has designated Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur as having the potential to become global “super cities” in the medium term. Alongside Nairobi, Moscow and Dubai, they have been pinpointed as the most up-and-coming destinations for real estate investment with heaps of growth potential and exciting opportunities.
> 
> With urbanisation all over the world on a steady incline – the United Nations predicts the global population living in cities will hit 380 million by 2020 – cities such as these will be forced to rapidly expand and adapt to a brimming population with residential, commercial and leisure property needs.
> http://www.property-report.com/which-two-southeast-asian-capitals-are-future-super-cities/


..........



atom said:


> *Bangkok's Heritage Hospital of BNH Hospital*
> 
> *OVER 100 YEARS OF MEDICAL EXPERIENCE CARING FOR THAIS AND EXPATRIATES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Origination of Nursing Home. On 20th August 1897 the British community convened a meeting at the British Legation when Mr. George Greville CMG, the then British Minister Resident and Consul General, took the Chair. The meeting concluded that a medical facility should be established in Bangkok and the Committee proposed the project to H.M. King Chulalongkorn who approved and assigned the Ministry of Education to oversee the establishment of a Nursing Home.
> 
> H.M. King Chulalongkorn kindly provided supporting funds of 960 baht per year to make the nursing home a non-profit organization where foreigners who came to Thailand could turn when they were ill. The first task for the Committee was to rent temporary premises in Phya Dejo's Road to provide a small non-profit making nursing home to see to the immediate medical needs of the resident foreign community. The first Matron, Miss Cawley, and the Nursing Sister, Miss Hitchens, arrived in Bangkok in the middle of 1898 and the Nursing Home was in operation by August 1898.
> - See more at: https://www.bnhhospital.com/en/cs/about_bnh#sthash.WEEt79cN.dpuf



............



atom said:


> *Developers forecast 5-10% growth in property market in 2016*
> _Somluck Srimalee
> The Nation
> December 18, 2015 1:00 am_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE Property market will growth by 5-10 per cent nationwide next year, especially in Greater Bangkok, thanks to the government’s investment in infrastructure projects, said the president and chief executive officer of Pruksa Real Estate, Thongma Vijitpongpun.
> 
> "When the government starts to invest in infrastructure projects, that will open up new land for property firms to develop residential projects. This will challenge property firms to invest in the new locations following the new mass-transit route from Bangkok to the suburbs and [nearby provinces]," he said.
> 
> Meanwhile, investment in infrastructure such as railway double-tracking, motorways, and 10 new mass-transit routes will make Thailand a regional transport hub after the Asean Economic Community goes into effect at the end of this month. This will boost demand to buy homes in Thailand, both in Bangkok and in the provinces, as foreign companies invest in Thailand as a gateway to other Asean countries, he said.
> 
> "We believe that Thailand's property market will show average growth of 5-10 per cent a year from 2016-2020," he said.
> 
> Foreseeing strong long-term demand for homes, Thongma said Pruksa had a strategy to maintain average business growth of 15-20 per cent a year. This would bring its annual presale value to Bt100 billion in five years.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...-5-10-growth-in-property-market-30275130.html


----------



## Neungz

* FYI, 14+12 Storey : Rama IV*



gammaray said:


> CR: Somdoon Architects


---------------------------------------

*METROPOLIS, 21 Storey : Sukhumvit*



bank045225 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/propholic2...2799606153181/810204949079311/?type=3&theater


----------



## Neungz

* MRT Blue Line Extension*



Codename B said:


> คืบหน้าล่าสุดส่วนต่อขยายสายสีน้ำเงิน ช่วงสถานีบางหว้า-บางไผ่
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: _Khun Toey Navi_


----------



## Neungz

*Lumpini Sukhumvit 24, 54 Storey : Sukhumvit-24*



atom said:


>


----------



## Neungz

* Whizdom Avenue Ratchada-Ladprao, 30 Storey : Ratchada-Ladprao*












Codename B said:


> *the condominium*


----------



## Neungz

*Century Onnut, 27 Storey : Sukhumvit-81*



Chad said:


> It looks stunning now





Speed said:


> Construction started


----------



## Neungz

* Politan Rive, 55 Storey : Nonthaburi*



Codename B said:


> *สนามบินน้ำ โซไซตี้ | Sanambinnam Society*


----------



## Codename B

*ICONSIAM*
_Super-luxury World Class Mall _

Officially unveiling *ICONSIAM*. Thailand's new World Class Super-Luxury mall currently under construction in Bangkok. 

Raising the standard of malls in Thailand to an even higher level overtaking Siam Paragon, Central Embassy and EmQuartier.

_ICONSIAM is a 50 billion baht (1.6 billion USD) 750,000 square meter mixed used development with 525,000 square meters of retail space featuring a 400m light and sound water show, the largest in South East Asia and 70 storey and 50 storey residential towers at 315m and 280m._







*ICONLUXE* - _Luxury Retail Building_
































































*Main Retail Building*
































































*U/C*


ALKP-20151124-00386.jpg by Adam Philipp, on Flickr​


----------



## Codename B

*Zen Saladaeng*

New _Central_ Mall in Saladaeng. 














































Credit: http://synthesis-dna.com/projects/Saladaeng​


----------



## Codename B

*Central Embassy*


embassy8 by Katankitt R., on Flickr


embassy9 by Katankitt R., on Flickr


embassy10 by Katankitt R., on Flickr


embassy4 by Katankitt R., on Flickr









Credit: leighfarrow​


----------



## Codename B

*Noble Ploenchit*
_52+44+20+10 Storey_


noble2 by Katankitt R., on Flickr


noble1 by Katankitt R., on Flickr


noble by Katankitt R., on Flickr


noble by Katankitt R., on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

*MahaNakhon* 
_77+8 Storey - 314M_ (Supertall)


Bangkok city. by raleigh fisher, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

*Rosewood*
_33 Storey_


















Credit: _Khun popular149_
​


----------



## Codename B

*Langsuan Village*
_42+35+35+21+21+21+20+20+11 Storey_
















































Sprouting by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

*SINGHA Headquarters*
_36 Storey - 217M_




























Credit: _Buyoke_
​


----------



## Codename B

*Hyde Sukhumvit 11*
_40 Storey - 167M_




















http://www.hydesukhumvit.com/hyde11/en/promotions/promotions_content?id=2
​


----------



## Codename B

*Gaysorn Expansion+Facelift*
_30 Storey_











DPP_307 by Mario Pchy, on Flickr









Credit: dima_sidelnikov​


----------



## Codename B

*Waldorf Astoria + Magnolias Ratchaprasong*
_60 Storey - 242M_











DPP_60 by Mario Pchy, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23900331991/in/dateposted/
​


----------



## Codename B

*Four Seasons Hotel, Private Residences and Capella Hotel*
_74 Storey - 305M_ (Supertall)



























​


----------



## Codename B

*IDEO Q Rama IV*
_40 Storey_









Credit: _Khun melrocks50_









Credit: youneverknowknowknow


DSC_1695 by lnw Draft, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

*The Market by Platinum*
_13 storey + Hotel_


















Credit: pawsansoe
​


----------



## Codename B

*Smile Square + Cachet Hotel*
_33+33 Storey_


















Credit: lassemarius
​


----------



## Codename B

*ICONSIAM*
_70+52 Storey - 315M + 268.65M_ (Supertall)





































Render









U/C








iBallUD Helix​


----------



## Codename B

*The Monument Thonglo*
_45 storey_



























​


----------



## Codename B

*The Bangkok Sathorn*
_55 Storey - 188.60M_











Bangkok January 2016 by Oliver Weller, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

*Star View*
_54+44 Storey_









panuphoto


Untitled by YiYi Robert Chao, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

*Politan Rive - Nonthaburi*
_55 Storey_





















pon said:


>


----------



## Codename B

*ASHTON Asoke*
_57 Storey - 192.95M_



















Credit: khun mchamp
​


----------



## Codename B

*Langsuan Village*
_42+35+35+21+21+21+20+20+11 Storey_



























Credit: Khun Panerai
​


----------



## Codename B

*98 WIRELESS*
_29 Storey_



















Credit: Khun Panerai
​


----------



## Codename B

*Hotel Indigo*
_26 Storey_



















Credit: Khun Panerai
​


----------



## Codename B

*AIA HQ + Stock Exchange of Thailand*
_42+35 Storey_











Camera Test iPhone 6 Plus by mobathai, on Flickr


​


----------



## Codename B

*M Silom*
_53 Storey_


Droog en zonnig by khemtit travel, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

*333 Riverside*
_42+42 Storey_




























Credit: www.lh.co.th
​


----------



## Codename B

*Life Asoke*
_37 storey_





​


----------



## Codename B

*Don Mueang International Airport (DMK) - New Terminal 2*
_World's busiest low-cost-carrier (LCC) airport in terms of passenger traffic_


BANGKOK,THAILAND-JAN 15,2016 : Don Muang Airport update Passenger Terminal Building for people traveling in the country by จิระภัทร พวงมาลา, on Flickr


BANGKOK,THAILAND-JAN 15,2016 : Don Muang Airport update Passenger Terminal Building for people traveling in the country by จิระภัทร พวงมาลา, on Flickr


BANGKOK,THAILAND-JAN 15,2016 : Don Muang Airport update Passenger Terminal Building for people traveling in the country by จิระภัทร พวงมาลา, on Flickr


BANGKOK,THAILAND-JAN 18,2016 : Don Muang Airport update Passenger Terminal Building for people traveling in the country by จิระภัทร พวงมาลา, on Flickr


BANGKOK,THAILAND-JAN 18,2016 : Don Muang Airport update Passenger Terminal Building for people traveling in the country by จิระภัทร พวงมาลา, on Flickr


BANGKOK,THAILAND-JAN 18,2016 : Don Muang Airport update Passenger Terminal Building for people traveling in the country by จิระภัทร พวงมาลา, on Flickr


BANGKOK,THAILAND-JAN 18,2016 : Don Muang Airport update Passenger Terminal Building for people traveling in the country by จิระภัทร พวงมาลา, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

*Suvarnabhumi International Airport (BKK) - Phase 2 (Midfield Terminal)*
_Increasing capacity from 45 million to 60 million - Construction begins in July_














































Credit: https://www.facebook.com/pages/MAA-Consultants-Co-Ltd/426629864066250?ref=ts&fref=ts
​


----------



## Codename B

*Nara9*
_40 Storey_












January 21. Morning. by Irma Arricivita, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

*Menam Residence*
_59 Storey - 239.3M_




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/ze_ero/24512275416/sizes/l









Credit: _Khun Pisut Jarintippitack_
​


----------



## Codename B

*ASHTON SILOM*
_48 Storey_





















Silom - Naradhiwas intersection by Thanapol Marattana, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

*MARQUE*
_50 Storey - 222M_



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jameswith/24476701331/sizes/l
​


----------



## Codename B

*GALERIE rue de 39*
_29 Storey_











GALERIE rue de 39 on the left, Marque on the right.


Credit: _Khun Panerai_
​


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok Pearl*
_25 Storey_



















Credit: _Khun thanakim3113_
​


----------



## Codename B

*Lumpini Sukhumvit 24*
_54 Storey_





















DSC_0591 by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

*G Square Tower*
_40 Storey - 155M_



















Credit: Khun _mchamp_









Credit: Khun _Kittiporn Rukkrai_
​


----------



## Codename B

*SINGHA Headquarters*
_36 Storey - 217M_



















Credit: Khun _mchamp_









Credit: Khun _Pisut Jarintippitack_
​


----------



## Codename B

*ESSE*
_55 Storey - 254M_





























Credit: Khun _Panerai_
​


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok Green Network* 
_Pilot Project - Sathorn Road - Works begin Q4 2016_













































​


----------



## Codename B

*Tha Chang Redevelopment* 
_On-going - Rattanakosin Island_














































https://www.facebook.com/Biomorphic-Constructions-CoLtd-546660498820593/?fref=photo
​


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok Skyline Project* 
_Completion in April - Ratchaphrasong_


















Credit: Khun Pattizear Srion









Credit: Khun thanyakij









Credit: Khun Damrongsak Kiatkeeree‎
​


----------



## Codename B

*Chao Phraya Riverside Road* 
_Work begins in October 2016 - First Phase P5 (7+7KM)_









http://terrabkk.com/news/ถนนเลียบแม่น้ำเจ้าพระย-4/

*P5*


















Credit: Khun _Chuthaphong Saetang_


















































































http://thaipublica.org/2015/12/chao-phraya-river-road/
​


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok Pearl*
_25 Storey - Aree_


















Credit: _Khun samson1475_
​


----------



## Codename B

*Gaysorn Office Tower*
_30 Storey - Ratchaphrasong_



















Credit: khun Noppadech Gesgomol‎
​


----------



## Codename B

*The Market*
_13 storey + Hotel - Ratchaphrasong_


















Credit: Khun Noppadech Gesgomol
​


----------



## Codename B

*Krungsri Tower*
_37 storey - 192M - Ploenchit_


















Credit: Khun Noppadech Gesgomol
​


----------



## Codename B

*XXXIX*
_34 Storey - Sukhumvit 39_


















https://www.facebook.com/CondoNodou...349018242537/1686267581650680/?type=3&theater
​


----------



## The seventh shape

The Ratchaphrasong skyline project will be completed in April! That's really quick. :cheers:


----------



## Codename B

The seventh shape said:


> The Ratchaphrasong skyline project will be completed in April! That's really quick. :cheers:


The section that links Platinum mall to the skybridge will be completed in 10 April (according to the contract), but the section that links with _The Market_ and _Gaysorn Office Tower_ will have to wait for these projects to rise, before a link can be made


----------



## Codename B

*ICONSIAM*
_70+52 Storey - 315M _ (Supertall) + 268.65M - Riverside


























































































Credit: Modern Thanpichcha
​


----------



## Codename B

*MARQUE*
_50 Storey - 222M - Sukhumvit 39_


















Credit: Khun thanakim3113
​


----------



## Codename B

*THE LAST WONDER OF ICONSIAM*
_459M_ (Supertall) - Riverside

ICONIC SKY Observation Tower 459M 

Official Press Launch at the end of 2016






*Seven Wonders at ICONSIAM*

1. *National Treasure Museum and World Class Gallery*
2. *River Frontage* - 10,000 sq.m. 0.5 km.
3. *The River Park* - The Longest Water Feature in South East Asia. 400 Million baht investment. 
4. *State of the Art Auditorium* - 3000 seats. 2 Billion Baht Investment.
5. *Venice of the Far East Market* - 8,000 sq.m.
6. *Skytrain Golden Line* - 2.7 km.
7. *The Last Wonder of ICONSIAM* - 459M














































https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014/









Credit: Khun Modern Thanpichcha Edited by Khun CNXWORLD
​


----------



## Codename B

*Baan Jamjuri 2*
_35 Storey - Sukhumvit 39_









https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014/?fref=nf‬
​


----------



## Codename B

*Eastin Grand Phaya Thai*
_55 Storey - Phaya Thai_









https://www.facebook.com/propholic2...2799606153181/851314138301725/?type=3&theater
​


----------



## Codename B

*MahaNakhon* 
_77+8 Storey - 314M_ (Supertall) - Sathorn


Bangkok City by Peerasith Kun, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

*Lumpini Sukhumvit 24*
_54 Storey - Sukhumvit 24_




























Credit: https://www.facebook.com/condopage/?ref=py_c
​


----------



## Codename B

*Whizdom 101*
_53+48+41 storeys - Sukhumvit Up-town_









Screenshot by Condo Man II
​


----------



## Codename B

next ->


----------



## Codename B

Summary of Bangkok and vicinities on-going infrastructure projects by khun _Appleich_.



Appleich said:


> as of April 2016
> 
> *Under Construction*
> Bangkok and vicinity areas
> 
> Metro rail : MRT Purple Line (23 km., THB 130 billion)
> Metro rail : MRT Light Green Line - South extension (12.8 km., THB 16.49 billion*)
> Metro rail : MRT Blue Line extension (27 km., THB 53.83 bilion*)
> Metro rail : MRT Light Green Line - North extension (18.4 km., THB 28.89 billion*)
> Commuter rail : SRT Dark Red Line + Bang Sue Central Station (26 km., THB 83.46 billion)
> Commuter rail : SRT Light Red Line (15 km., THB 8.75 billion)
> Expressway : Si Rat - Western Outer Ring Road (16.7 km., THB 27.02 billion)
> 
> *Under Bidding*
> 
> Motorway : Bang Pa-in - Nakhon Ratchasima (196 km., THB 84.6 billion)
> Airport : Suvarnabhumi Airport - 2nd Phase (THB 51.6 billion)
> 
> *Cabinet Approved*
> 
> Monorail : MRT Pink Line (34.5 km., THB 53.4 billion)
> Monorail : MRT Yellow Line (29.1 km., THB 51 billion)
> Metro rail : MRT Orange Line (21 km., THB 110 billion)
> 
> *Under Ministerial Review*
> 
> High speed rail : Bangkok - Hua Hin (211 km., THB 94.6 billion)*
> High speed rail : Bangkok - Rayong (193.5 km., THB 152 billion)*
> Commuter rail : SRT Dark and Light Red Line extension (the Missing Link; 25.9 km., THB 44.16 billion)^
> Commuter rail : Airport Rail Link extension (ARLex; 22 km., THB 22 billion)^
> 
> * _To be submitted to State Enterprise Policy Office for a review under PPP process._
> ^ _To be submitted for Cabinet's approval and to undergo PPP process._
> 
> *Under Environmental Impact Assessment (EIA)*
> 
> Motorway : Bang Yai - Kanchanaburi (96 km., THB 55.6 billion)*
> Metro rail : MRT Purple Line - South extension (23.6 km., THB 131 billion)
> 
> * _Approved by the cabinet but currently undergoing EIA reassessment. Once the reassessment is completed, the project is to be bid out around July._
> 
> *Under Planing and Proposed*
> 
> High speed rail : Bangkok - Nakhon Rathchasima (250 km., THB 170 billion)
> Metro rail : MRT Light Green Line - 2nd South extension (Samut Prakarn - Bang Pu; 7 km., THB 13 billion)
> Metro rail : MRT Light Green Line - 2nd North extension (Khu Khot - Lam Luk Ka; 7 km., THB 19 billion)
> 
> References :
> 
> Prachachat - คืบหน้าเมกะโปรเจ็กต์1.79ล้านล้าน ลุยก่อสร้าง-ประมูลยกแผง รอเวลา...ใช้จริง! (15/04/16)
> Prachachat - บอร์ดร.ฟ.ท.ชง คมนาคม รถไฟทางคู่เส้นใหม่ 2 สาย วงเงิน2โครงการ 1.37 แสนล้าน (13/04/16)
> Manager - รถไฟมั่นใจ จัดประมูลล็อตใหญ่ถึงปลายปี 59 มูลค่ารวมกว่า 5.5 แสนล้าน (04/04/16)











https://www.instagram.com/p/BFBbzF-FTx1/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BFDB3YOhja7/?taken-by=gomeiliny









https://www.instagram.com/p/BEA0VNGLLAj/


----------



## Codename B

Chatrium
_52+40+40+40 Storey - Bang Na_





































http://propholic.com/prop-talk/เผยรายละเอียด-ชาเทรียม-the/
​


----------



## Codename B

MahaNakhon
_77+8 Storey - 314M_ (Supertall) - Sathorn









https://www.instagram.com/p/BEHm5wdC1BN/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BEVuoqdJ79P/









https://www.facebook.com/MahaNakhon...503217654636/1074234492648167/?type=3&theater
​


----------



## Codename B

The Bangkok Sathorn
_55 Storey - 188.60M - Sathorn_









https://www.instagram.com/p/BE5nlxgLaCy/
​


----------



## Codename B

Ideo Q Ratchathewi
_37 Storey - Ratchathewi_









Credit: khun BKKSkyline









Credit: khun Panerai
​


----------



## Codename B

The Line Asoke-Ratchada
_38 storey - Din Daeng_









Credit: khun Chad
​


----------



## Codename B

Bangkok Pearl
_25 Storey - Aree_











Credit: khun Mosaic


















by khun Champinskiy Narongdech​


----------



## Codename B

Siamese Sukhumvit
_52 Storey - Sukhumvit 79_


















Credit: Khun Chad
​


----------



## Codename B

Siam Discovery Renovation
_Siam_









By Khun thanabank









By Khun Suwatchai Sukniyom









http://www.brandbuffet.in.th/2016/05/siam-discovery-redesign-2016/#57XsVIhJLbpoW9zu.97​


----------



## Codename B

The Rich Nana
_32 Storey - Nana_



















https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014/?fref=ts
http://propholic.com/prop-talk/condo-man-พาไปเจาะโครงการเตรียม/
​


----------



## Codename B

Edge Sukhumvit 23
_35 Storey - Asoke_


















by Khun Mosaic 
​


----------



## Codename B

The Diplomat 39
_34 Storey - Sukhumvit 39_


















by Khun Mosaic 
​


----------



## Codename B

The Loft Asoke
_45 Storey - Asoke_




































​


----------



## Codename B

TELA Thonglor
_36 Storey - Sukhumvit 55_









http://propholic.com/prop-now/เกษร-พร็อพเพอร์ตี้-โชว์ซ/
​


----------



## Codename B

Life Sukhumvit 48
_42 Storey - Sukhumvit 48_









https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014/posts/877551119011360
​


----------



## Codename B

Din Daeng Community Social Housing
_Din Daeng_






















































​


----------



## Codename B

KRAAM
_29 Storey - Sukhumvit 26_









By Khun Chad
​


----------



## Codename B

Bangkok Skyline Project
_Ratchaphrasong_


L1070824 by S佾雲S, on Flickr
​


----------



## loveland

*Fanpage*

https://m.facebook.com/Skyscraper-Bangkok-1697271157219339/

ฝากด้วยนะครับ


----------



## Codename B

Siam Discovery Renovation Grand Opening








> *Siam Discovery ‘ready to rock the world’ - Inside Retail Asia
> *
> Siam Discovery in the heart of Bangkok officially opens tonight – billed as a shopping centre experience like none other in the world.
> 
> And when Inside Retail Asia took a walk through the THB4 billion (US$112 million) redevelopment today, for once in this industry the experience exceeded the hype.
> 
> “We are ready to rock Bangkok and rock the world,” says Chadatip Chutrakul, CEO of Siam Piwat, which owns the trio of Siam-branded malls next to the confluence of Bangkok’s downtown Skytrain lines.​





































































































































































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1110905302264752.1073741892.148374661851159&type=3
​


----------



## YingBlanc

I don't know what it is about Bangkok, but since I randomly checked this thread a few months ago, I've just been hooked by all the designs here. Keep it up Bangkok.


----------



## Codename B

YingBlanc said:


> I don't know what it is about Bangkok, but since I randomly checked this thread a few months ago, I've just been hooked by all the designs here. Keep it up Bangkok.


Glad you like it  Bangkok does have very unusual buildings coming up.


----------



## Codename B

MahaNakhon
_77+8 Storey - 314M_ (Supertall) - Sathorn


Bangkok night by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


Bangkok city at sunset by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


Bangkok city at sunset by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

G Square Tower
_40 Storey - 155M - Rama IX_


















Credit: Khun _mchamp_









Credit: Khun _Kittiporn Rukkrai_​


----------



## Codename B

Nara9
_40 Storey - Sathorn_

















​


----------



## Codename B

MARQUE
_50 Storey - 222M - Sukhumvit 39_


















Credit: Khun Panerai









https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpul...2544466865594/975264655926904/?type=3&theater​


----------



## Codename B

Siam Discovery Renovation
_Siam_


Bangkok, Thailand - Jul 2 2016 : New Siam Discovery department store after renovated in new design. It is The new shopping mall in the center of capital Bangkok. by Nattapan Suwansukho, on Flickr


Bangkok Cityscape, business district with subway and road at night black and white style by Nattapan Suwansukho, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

Show DC Retail Entertainment Complex
_Rama IX_




































https://www.instagram.com/p/BGgpYlCxkuN/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BGEF37wDTaU/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BGqQ5eWxt5O/
​


----------



## Codename B

Central Festival Eastville
_Lat Phrao_


















http://www.ryoiireview.com/article/central-festival-eastville/
​


----------



## Codename B

New Supreme Court Building
_Rattanakosin_











https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpul...2544466865594/980760358710667/?type=3&theater
​


----------



## Codename B

Benjakitti Park Expansion
Phase II - will be completed in August 12, 2016 | All Phases - 2019

All the Tobacco factory's warehouse will be demolished and make way for the expansion. 
When all the phases are fully completed, this park might merge with Lumpini Park in the future.









https://www.instagram.com/p/BGywWnNAzg5/


Looks like another gorgeous #bangkok morning! by Kim Cofino, on Flickr​


----------



## Codename B

Chulalongkorn 100 years University Park
_Completed in 2017 - Sam Yan_










Credit: Khun archstudent





































https://www.instagram.com/p/BGYRPoVwcen/
​


----------



## Appleich

The Monument Sanampao

24 storeys - Lower Phaholyothin

























Source: http://www.sansiri.com/condominium/the_monument/en/









Credit: Khun samson1475​


----------



## Appleich

Whizdom 101 and Wizdom Essence

53 + 48 + 41 storeys - Sukhumvit Uptown











Source: Magnolia Development​


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

YingBlanc said:


> I don't know what it is about Bangkok, but since I randomly checked this thread a few months ago, I've just been hooked by all the designs here. Keep it up Bangkok.


Yeah the architect is pretty talented when you look at his previous project.Finally bangkok has an iconic tower.This has been long overdue for a city such as Bangkok.All they need now is a city master plan


----------



## Codename B

The Bangkok Thonglor 1
_31 storey - Thonglor_



















http://propholic.com/prop-talk/หลุด-the-bangkok-thonglor1-สุดยอด-premium-คอนโดที่/
​


----------



## Codename B

Patumwananurak Park
Phase I

Phase II will begin when the lease for the cement making area and the houses to the right expires.

The park now - Phase I









Master plan when all phases are completed






















































http://propholic.com/prop-talk/4-ปัจจัยบวก-ที่จะทำให้รา/
​


----------



## Codename B

MBK Center Renovation & Siam Skywalk Renovation
_Siam_














































Credit: Noppadech Gesgomol‎
​


----------



## Codename B

Bangkok Skyline Project
_Ratchaphrasong_

Phase I









https://www.instagram.com/p/BHjySv5BuFe/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BHjFBw0Bklb/

Phase II









http://propholic.com/prop-talk/4-ปัจจัยบวก-ที่จะทำให้รา/


When Blaire Travels to Bangkok *1-3.07.2016* by Blaire S., on Flickr
​


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Codename B said:


> TC Royal
> _61+61 Storey - Rama IX_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reviewyourliving.com/condo/tc-royal-asoke-rama9-preview/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/propholic2...2799606153181/889699317796540/?type=3&theater
> ​


Wish they left out the crown.


----------



## phamlinhbnm

I love One Sathorn Square. The top looks so elegant. The other projects are great. Bangkok is really a dark horse.


----------



## Codename B

Bangkok 2016


Twilight at Hotel Indigo Bangkok by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


Bangkok view from United Center Building by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


Bangkok and Lumphini Park view from Sofitel So by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


Bangkok and Lumphini Park view from Sindhorn Tower by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


Rooftop Night Sky, Natural Ville, Bangkok, Panoramic by hathaway_m, on Flickr


Roof Sunset, Natural Ville, Bangkok, Panoramic_ by hathaway_m, on Flickr​


----------



## Codename B

The Monument Thonglo
_45 storey - Thonglor_


























​


----------



## Codename B

98 WIRELESS
_29 Storey - Ploenchit_











Bangkok view from Sindhorn Tower by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

Rosewood
_33 Storey - 154.8M - Ploenchit_











Rosewood Hotel Bangkok Construction by Phirawat Phongsiripricha, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

Benjakitti Park Expansion
Phase II - will be completed in August 12, 2016 | All Phases - 2019


Yay! They actually did build a new park next to #benjakiti park! It's kind of in a city block format and there's a big parking lot, but more green in #bangkok is always a good thing! by Kim Cofino, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

Noble Revolve Ratchada
_42+40 Storey - Ratchadapisek_









https://www.facebook.com/propholic2...2799606153181/919778948121910/?type=3&theater









by Khun BKKSkyline
​


----------



## Codename B

Benjakitti Park Expansion



Appleich said:


> *Benjakitti Park Expansion (Phase I)*
> 
> _Photographs by Nantapon Thipsri :_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Photographs by Abdul Saardjit : _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Photograph by Komchadluek :_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _News montage by Channel 3 :_


----------



## Codename B

The Base Garden
_36 Storey - Rama IX_









​


----------



## Codename B

Thonglor 10 Hotel
_XX storey - Thonglor_





































https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014/posts/926704607429344
​


----------



## loveland

*BANGKOK | Projects &amp; Construction*

อยากให้แนวคิดนี้เกิดจริงๆ แต่คงจะเป็นฝันลมๆแล้งๆกับผู้ว่าคนปัจจุบัน

Home Arch&Design Architecture
Arch&DesignArchitecture
“Bangkok Skyride and Skypark”
แนวคิดเพิ่มพื้นที่ใช้สอยตามเส้นทางรถไฟฟ้า จากบ.สถาปนิกอังกฤษ


Bangkok Skyride and Skypark
บริษัทสถาปนิก Marques and Jordy จากกรุงลอนดอน ประเทศอังกฤษ นำเสนอโครงการออกแบบ “Bangkok Skyride and Skypark” ตามเส้นทางรถไฟฟ้าในกรุงเทพฯ หวังช่วยเพิ่มพื้นที่สีเขียว และพื้นที่กิจกรรม ใจกลางเมืองหลวง









โปรเจ็คออกแบบดังกล่าวที่ Marques and Jordy ได้ลองวาดฝันไว้นั้น เป็นการยกระดับเส้นทางปั่นจักรยานลอยฟ้า และเพิ่มสวนสาธารณะสีเขียว ด้วยการต่อเติมคานจากโครงสร้างเดิมของของทางรถไฟฟ้า ระยะทาง 55 กิโลเมตร เพื่อให้ผู้คนสามารถออกมาทำกิจกรรมร่วมกันได้ และถือเป็นการใช้พื้นที่อันมีจำกัดให้เกิดประโยชน์อย่างสูงสุด

Overview

การนำเสนอโปรเจ็คครั้งนี้ เกิดขึ้นขณะที่ รถไฟฟ้า (BTS – Bangkok Transit System) ยังมีระยะทางรวม 55 กิโลเมตร วิ่งให้บริการภายในพื้นที่กลางใจเมืองกรุงเทพฯ (ราวปีค.ศ. 2014) ซึ่งบริษัทสถาปนิก Marques and Jordy ตั้งใจออกแบบให้ระบบโครงสร้างพื้นฐานนี้ เป็นสวนลอยฟ้า เพื่อเพิ่มประโยชน์ใช้สอยให้กับประชาชน ขณะเดียวกัน พื้นที่บริเวณด้านใต้เส้นทางรถไฟ ก็ตั้งใจให้เป็นสวนสีเขียวด้วยเช่นกัน

Structure

ทั้ง Skyride และ Skypark จะใช้โครงสร้างเดิมของเส้นทางรถไฟฟ้า รวมทั้งระบบระบายน้ำ และระบบไฟฟ้า โดยเลนจักรยาน และสวนลอยฟ้า จะไม่กว้างไปกว่าขนาดของสถานีรถไฟ เป็นไปตามข้อกำหนดและกฎหมายก่อสร้างของกรุงเทพฯ สำหรับสถานีที่มีอยู่เดิมบางสถานี ถูกออกแบบให้มีห้องอาบน้ำ สุขา ห้องเปลี่ยนเสื้อผ้า เป็นจุดจอดจักรยาน ฯลฯ โดยผู้ใช้งานจะต้องเสียค่าใช้จ่ายเพื่อใช้บริการดังกล่าว ในส่วนของสวนสีเขียวนั้นจะมีการออกแบบโดยใช้พืชพรรณในท้องถิ่นเข้ามาเกี่ยวข้อง

Lowline Areas

บริเวณพื้นที่ด้านใต้เส้นทางรถไฟฟ้านั้น Marques and Jordy ออกแบบให้เป็นพื้นที่สีเขียว เป็นที่ตั้งของร้านค้าริมทาง รวมทั้งหน่วยฉุกเฉิน สำหรับให้ความช่วยเหลือเหตุอุบัติเหตุบนท้องถนนอย่างทันท่วงที


----------



## sink9

^^^^
Bangkok By GooGle Street view


----------



## Codename B

Ideo Mobi Asoke
_XX storey - Asoke_



























https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014/posts/931825740250564








[
By Khun mchamp
​


----------



## Codename B

Ideo Ratchathewi
_36 storey - Ratchathewi_











City always grow up and expand. by thisisboyy, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

Ideo Q Ratchathewi
_37 storey - Ratchathewi_


















By Khun BKKSkyline​


----------



## Codename B

MahaNakhon
_77+8 Storey - 314M_ (Supertall) - Sathorn







MahaNakhon tower by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


MahaNakhon tower by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


MahaNakhon tower by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


Continuum of Era by Amarate Tansawet, on Flickr
​


----------



## Appleich

*Thailand's tallest building is officially complete :*


----------



## Codename B

Rhythm Ekkamai
_32 Storey - Ekkamai_



























https://www.facebook.com/propholic2...2799606153181/909170052516133/?type=3&theater









By Khun zntfdr
​


----------



## nekoma

10 Projects & Constructions in Bangkok 2016


----------



## Codename B

Next ->


----------



## Codename B

Knightbridge Prime Sathorn
_Sathorn_

















https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014/posts/942098512556620
​


----------



## Codename B

C ekkamai
_Ekkamai_









https://www.facebook.com/propholic2...2799606153181/943344532432018/?type=3&theater
​


----------



## Codename B

Langsuan Village
_42+35+35+21+21+21+20+20+11 Storey_ 











https://www.flickr.com/photos/viboonpong/28817099774/in/datetaken/
​


----------



## Codename B

Noble Ploenchit
_52+44+20+10 Storey - Ploenchit_

Black building on the left

View of Bangkok from Baiyoke Tower II by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

MARQUE
_50 Storey - 222M - Sukhumvit 39_


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/viboonpong/29577922865/in/datetaken/
​


----------



## Codename B

Pantip Plaza Renovation
_Pratunam_


















By samson1475​


----------



## Codename B

ICONSIAM
_70+52 Storey - 315M (Supertall) + 268.65M_ - Riverside











#Chao #Phraya #Bangkok #Thailand #Thailandia #iPhone #Snapseed by Andrea Carinci, on Flickr


3sept16d500test-23 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr
​


----------



## loveland

หวังว่าแบบใหม่ของอาคารพาณิชย์ย่านประชานิเวศน์ที่ถล่ม จะสวยและสะอาดนะ


----------



## Codename B

IDEO Mobi Sukhumvit 66
_28 Storey - Sukhumvit Up-town_

















​


----------



## Codename B

Suvarnabhumi International Airport (BKK) - Phase 2 (Midfield Terminal)
_Increasing capacity from 45 million to 60 million_

PM Prayut Chan-o-cha has presided over a groundbreaking ceremony for the construction of Suvarnabhumi Phase 2.
Suvarnabhumi Airport Phase 2 will be completed in 2019. It will increase the current capacity of 45 million to 60 million.










































http://www.wonderful.in.th/โครงการสุวรรณภูมิ-เฟส-2/​


----------



## Appleich

^^ More pics from today's ceremony kup 

















_Courtesy photographs of Tossaporn Nbia_









_Courtesy photographs of กิตติภพ พรมทอง_









_Courtesy photographs of Vorawit Pumpuang, Nation Photo_​


----------



## Codename B

The Loft Asoke
_45 Storey - Asoke_



























http://www.theloftsasoke.com/en/gallery
​


----------



## Codename B

Blossom Condo @Fashion
_20 Storey - Ram Intra_









https://www.facebook.com/propholic2...2799606153181/952997571466714/?type=3&theater
​


----------



## Codename B

Metro Sky Charan 13
_Charan 13_









https://www.facebook.com/propholic2...2799606153181/952043811562090/?type=3&theater
​


----------



## Codename B

Laviq
_33 Storey - Sukhumvit 57_









​


----------



## Codename B

The Line Sukhumvit 101
_37 Storey - Sukhumvit Up-Town_





































http://thinkofliving.com/2016/10/04/the-line-สุขุมวิท-101-preview/
​


----------



## Codename B

Bangkok Pearl
_25 Storey - Aree_


View of Bangkok from Baiyoke Tower II by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

Menam Residence
_59 Storey - 239.3M_





























IMG_0011 by Remco Storm, on Flickr​


----------



## Codename B

Gaysorn Office Tower
_30 Storey - Ratchaphrasong_


















https://www.facebook.com/thailandfa...67309952320/10153725032967321/?type=3&theater
​


----------



## jain ladda

beautifull buildings..


----------



## Codename B

bangkok by Chrisgel Ryan Cruz, on Flickr​


----------



## Codename B

Marque | Sukhumvit 39
50 Storey - 222M












Panerai said:


>



SINGHA Complex | Asoke
36 + 40 Storey - 217M









http://thinkofliving.com/2017/02/09/the-esse-singha-complex-condo-preview/



Panerai said:


> Today..


----------



## Codename B

ICONSIAM | Riverside
70+52 Storey - 315M + 268.65M



















Chao Phraya river from above by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


Four Seasons Hotel and Private Residences and Capella Hotel | Riverside
74 Storey - 305M



















Asiatique The Riverfront by NOPZ ™, on Flickr​


----------



## Codename B

ASHTON Chula-Silom | Rama IV
56 Storey - 204M










Rising on the right

Samyan, Bangkok by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


ASHTON Asoke | Asoke
57 Storey - 192.95M











Bangkok by Vitaly Chernish, on Flickr​


----------



## Codename B

Rosewood | Ploenchit
33 Storey - 154.8M












Panerai said:


>



Gaysorn Office Tower | Ratchaphrasong
30 Storey



Panerai said:


>



M Tower | Sukhumvit 62
22 Storey



Mosaic said:


> Oct 9, 2016


----------



## Codename B

New Vanissa Building | Chidlom












Panerai said:


> The tear down site on Chidlom Road., just behind Central Chidlom.


----------



## Codename B

Solaria Nishitetsu | Asoke









โครงการ Solaria Nishitetsu เครดิตรูปจาก DEC Media



Mosaic said:


> 07/01/2017
> 
> 
> Site is cleared


----------



## Codename B

Waldorf Astoria + Magnolias Ratchaprasong | Ratchaprasong
60 Storey - 242M


Pathumwan and Ratchaprasong District, Bangkok by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


Bangkok Cityscape by Nattapan Suwansukho, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

New UOB Headquarter | Sukhumvit 26
31 Storey


















https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014/posts/1078776668888803


Samyan Mitrtown | Rama IV









http://www.thaiobayashi.co.th/portfolio/samyan-mitrtown/?lang=th









https://www.facebook.com/pylonfound...982218822695/1205240182930224/?type=3&theater

Big construction site in the middle

Samyan, Bangkok by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr
​


----------



## Codename B

NOBLE Ploenchit | Ploenchit
52+44+20+10 Storey



























https://www.facebook.com/NOBLEiD/posts/1428641703813810


KRUNGSRI Tower | Ploenchit
37 Storey - 192M




















Bangkok Sky | Ploenchit
39 Storey - 160M









https://www.facebook.com/propholic2...2799606153181/886545424778596/?type=3&theater

















​


----------



## Codename B

Chamchuri Centennial Park & Sidewalk Widening Project | Sam Yan









http://propholic.com/prop-verdict/ashton-chula-silom-mock-up-room/









https://www.facebook.com/Landprocess/

________________________________________________________________



























https://www.facebook.com/Landprocess/


Suan Luang Square | Sam Yan


















https://www.facebook.com/Landprocess/posts/1231879676926157​


----------



## Codename B

VITTORIO : GALERIE rue de 39 | Sukhumvit 39
29 Storey

Building on the left


popular149 said:


> ​



Siamese Queens | Queen Sirikit Convention Center
35 Storey









https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014/photos/p.1086229361476867/1086229361476867/?type=3&theater


Ibis and Mercure Sukhumvit 24 | Sukhumvit 24
28 Storey









By Khun Chad​


----------



## Codename B

Siamese Exclusive Sukhumvit 42 | Sukhumvit 42









https://www.facebook.com/propholic2...799606153181/1086690594764077/?type=3&theater


Laviq | Sukhumvit 57
33 Storey



























Noble Recole | Sukhumvit 19
29 Storey









http://thinkofliving.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Noble-Recole11.jpg



Akabane said:


> February 18, 2017 at 10:50am
> 
> Source February 18, 2017 at 10:50am
> 
> 
> Source February 18, 2017 at 10:50am
> 
> 
> Source February 18, 2017 at 10:50am
> 
> Noble recole - syntec on Facebook​


----------



## Appleich

Chamchuri Centennial Park
_Chulalongkorn University, Pathumwan_

Render:



















Progress:
































































Source: Landprocess, N7A Architects
​


----------



## Codename B

^^









By Akeit II









http://www.adaymagazine.com/articles/draft-31














































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1615067615200901&set=pcb.1615068188534177&type=3&theater









































































https://www.facebook.com/Landprocess/posts/1260802694033855​


----------



## Codename B

Ashton Asoke Rama 9 | Rama IX
50 + 46 Storey









By Khun data555


















https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014/posts/1117558308343972


Ichitan Tower | Sukhumvit
42 Storey









By TeeSuckHuanon FB









By Khun popular149​


----------



## Codename B

Gaysorn Walk & Ratchaphrasong Walk

"Gaysorn Walk" and "Ratchaphrasong Walk" linking BTS Chid Lom Station all the way to Pratunam district is now open for pedestrians.









https://www.facebook.com/GaysornVillage/



































































































https://www.facebook.com/GaysornVil...69946178489/10155269930938489/?type=3&theater​


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK ONE PROJECT 
*




Festival said:


> *โครงการใหม่ one Bangkok หากระทุ้ไม่เจอ ขอโพสตรงนี้นะครับ*
> 
> ทีซีซี กรุ๊ป ทุ่ม 1.2 แสนล้านเปิด"one Bangkok"แลนด์มาร์คแห่งใหม่
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> นายเจริญ สิริวัฒนภักดี ประธานกรรมการ กลุ่มบริษัท ทีซีซี และ FCL กล่าวว่า โครงการ"one Bangkok" (วัน แบงค์อก) เป็นโครงการร่วมทุนระหว่าง 2 บริษัทในกลุ่ม ทีซีซี ได้แก่ บริษัท ทีซีซี แอสเซ็ท (ประเทศ) จำกัด กับ บริษัท เฟรเซอร์ส พร็อพเพอร์ตี้ โฮลดิ้ง (ประเทศไทย) จำกัด มูลค่าการลงทุนกว่า 1.2 แสนล้านบาท
> 
> "จุดมุ่งหมายในการวางแผนและออกแบบโครงการ one Bangkok คือ การยกระดับภาพลักษณ์ของกรุงเทพฯในฐานะเมืองที่เป็นประตูเขื่อมโลกกับเอเชีย"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> โครงการ"one Bangkok" ตั้งอยู่บนที่ดินขนาด 104 ไร่ ประกอบด้วย อาคารสำนักงานเกรดเอมาตรฐาน LEED และ WELL รวม 5 อาคาร โรงแรมหรู 5 โรงแรม ที่พักอาศัยระดับอัลคราลักชัวรี่ 3 อาคาร ร้านค้าปลีกและพื้นที่ทำกิจกรรมที่หลากหลาย พื้นที่กิจกรรมและศิลปะวัฒนธรรมขนาด 10,000 ตารางเมตร ทางเดินกว้างกว่า 40 เมตร พร้อมสวนขนาด 50 ไร่ คาดว่าจะสามารถให้บริการในพื้นที่ส่วนแรกในปี 2564
> 
> http://www.thansettakij.com/content/138442


----------



## Appleich

One Bangkok | Rama IV
90 Storey - 380 M. + Unknown highrises





































Source: http://one-bangkok.com/










Source: Propholic​


----------



## Neungz

>>>


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Observation Tower | 459m | 1506ft | 24 fl | 



*




































Bangkok by Jack Swinkels, on Flickr


----------



## Sakesin

*Bang Sue Station
July 1, 2017*
Photo by me.


----------



## Neungz

Appleich said:


> Bank of Thailand Learning Center
> Architect: Shma Company Limited
> Photographs: Panoramic_Studio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/pg/PANORAMICSTUDIO/photos/?tab=album&album_id=870249823122726​



...


----------



## Neungz

* MEA Headquarters, 30 Storey : Rama IV*



Chad said:


> *Name :* Metropolitan Electricity Authority New Headquarters
> *Location :* Rama IV (replacing the burned down building by red shirt protest)
> *Project description :* 30 Storey Office tower
> *Owner :* MEA
> *Construction Start :* Middle of 2013 (current structure being brought down)





Kristan said:


> 24/11/2017


----------



## Neungz

*ASHTON Asoke, 57 Storey-192.95 M : Sukhumvit-21*



Festival said:


> photo by me


----------



## Neungz

* Saladaeng ONE, 33 Storey : Sathorn*



Panerai said:


> Retro Bangkok...


----------



## Neungz

Codename B said:


> Grand Opening LHONG 1919 - Wanglee Pier
> 
> "LHONG 1919"
> Thai-Chinese Historic Museum on Wanglee Pier at Chao Phraya River
> New Art and Culture Center in Bangkok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/LHONG-1919-472273323122096/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=519942655021829&id=472273323122096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=519942655021829&id=472273323122096



...


----------



## Neungz

*Royal Symphony - Wireless 140*



Chad said:


>


----------



## Neungz

Chad said:


> Plan Architects


...


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Monocle chooses Bangkok for its first real estate project *
> _But it won't be called Monocle.
> By Kasidit Srivilai | Nov 13, 2017_





atom said:


> *Monocle chooses Bangkok for its first real estate project*
> _But it won't be called Monocle.
> By Kasidit Srivilai | Nov 13, 2017_
> 
> After naming Bangkok one of world's most inspiring cities in a recent article for the Financial Times, it's little wonder that Monocle founder Tyler Brule has chosen Bangkok for his brand's first real estate project.
> 
> In league with local property developer Sansiri (which now owns a 12.5% share in Monocle), the founder of the trendsetting media company plans to build a luxury condominium here that will spearhead a new, as-yet-unnamed real estate brand, according to the Guardian.
> 
> Recently interviewed by the British newspaper, Brule revealed that the project would look to turn into reality the decor tips and tasteful lifestyle espoused by his magazine.
> 
> This sounds reasonable enough since last week Brule and his team just flew into Bangkok for Sansiri's Everyday Visionaries campaign, which launched Monocle as their joint media partner.
> 
> According to the brief speech which Brule gave to the crowd at Jam Factory's Summer House, he wil also open the Monocle Cafe that local hipsters have been waiting for in Bangkok, in line with the magazine's newest bureau.
> 
> As yet, there are no details on where the condominium will be built nor what it will look like.
> http://bk.asia-city.com/city-living/news/monocle-bangkok-real-estate-project


...


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Thai buildings take two awards at the World Architecture Festival 2017 *
> _More proof Thai architecture is some of the best in the world.
> By Kankanok Wichiantanon | Nov 20, 2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Naiipa Art Complex_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Krahm Restaurant_
> 
> The World Architecture Festival (WAF), the biggest international architecture gathering, has named two Thai architecture projects among its 2017 overall winners.
> 
> This year's festival took place in Berlin from Nov 15 to 17. The two Thai buildings recognized are Krahm Restaurant in Chiang Rai by Hypothesis Design Agency for the Highly Commended Future Projects for Leisure Led Development category; and Naiipa Art Complex in Bangkok by Chanasit “Dew” Cholasuek for the Completed Buildings for Mixed Use category.
> 
> Inspired by the dense forests surrounding the city of Chiang rai, the design proposal for Krahm sees a restaurant immersed within the greenery of tall trees. When complete (Hypothesis says sometime next year), the restaurant will consist of three different levels: tree trunks, tree canopy, and tree top, offering guests a chance to experience three distinctive ambiances. Most dining areas are outdoors and co-exist with the landscape.
> http://bk.asia-city.com/city-living/news/thai-buildings-world-architecture-festival-2017



...


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Central Embassy’s OPEN HOUSE wins DFA Award *
> _Bangkok’s own “co-living” space takes home the prestigious Grand Award at the DFA Awards_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Embassy’s highly publicized “co-living” space OPEN HOUSE reached a major milestone earlier this month when the winners of the Design for Asia 2017 Awards were announced, picking up one of coveted 16 Grand Awards for design excellence.
> 
> Since 2003, the DFA Awards have honored Asia’s greatest design achievements and industry leaders in an attempt to underpin the important role designers play in society. Today, it remains one of the most prestigious design award ceremonies in Asia.
> http://bk.asia-city.com/news/news/open-house-wins-dfa-award


...


----------



## _Hawk_

*Bangkok Observation Tower * 459 m

The new tower, which will be built on Thai government land by the Bangkok Observation Tower Foundation and the National Identity Foundation, has recently been given the go-head by the country’s cabinet. It will be located along the Chao Phraya River and is expected to be completed in 2019.









https://www.lonelyplanet.com/news/2017/09/15/thailand-bangkok-observation-tower/


----------



## Neungz

*Four Seasons Hotel and Private Residences and Capella Hotel, 74 Storey-305 M : Riverside*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Fuji X-T2 by 405 Mi16, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*Canapaya Residences, 57+44 Storey-253 M : Riverside-Rama III*



Mr.donut said:


> สมใจแล้วนะครับ
> 
> 
> *Langham Signs Luxury Hotel in Bangkok, Thailand*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Langham has signed an agreement with Canapaya Development Co. Ltd to manage a luxury new hotel by the Chao Phraya River in Bangkok, Thailand.
> Around ten minutes from Sathorn CBD, The Langham, Bangkok at Chao Phraya River is expected to open in 2021.
> 
> The hotel development, which will have 207 rooms and 43 suites, will be led by Bangkok-based firms, P & T Architecture, PIA Interior Designs and Belt Collins for landscaping.
> Half of the deluxe rooms will have balconies with an 180-degree view of the Chao Phraya River, while the other half will have views of both the river and the city.
> The one, two or three-bedroom suites will range in size from 80 to 205 square metres. Guests can also opt for suites with separate kitchens which allow cooking and private entertaining.
> Langham has signed an agreement with Canapaya Development Co. Ltd to manage a luxury new hotel on the bank of the Chao Phraya River in Bangkok, Thailand. Only ten minutes from Sathorn CBD, The Langham, Bangkok at Chao Phraya River is expected to open in 2021. Click to enlarge.
> At 1,500 square metres in size, The Langham will have one of the largest ballrooms in the city and even its own bridal chapel and bridal suite.
> 
> ...
> 
> Source: http://www.asiatraveltips.com/news17/2211-LanghamBangkok.shtml​





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Chinese luffing towercrane. by natta pisai, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*SINGHA Headquarters, 36 Storey : Asoke*



mchamp said:


> Update today rising quickly almost topped out.


----------



## Neungz

*Gaysorn Expansion+Facelift, 30 Storey : Ratchadamri*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> DSC_7714 by Wacoal Tung, on Flickr


----------



## nekoma

12 Under Construction and New Projects in Bangkok


----------



## _Hawk_

CHULALONGKORN CENTENNIAL PARK










https://www.behance.net/gallery/58624385/CHULALONGKORN-CENTENNIAL-PARK-LANDPROCESS


----------



## Neungz

>>>


----------



## Neungz

Appleich said:


> ​


...


----------



## Neungz

*One9Five , 61+61 Storey : Rama IX*



jjjeffi said:


> One9Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AIlAboutLiving/?ref=py_c
> https://www.facebook.com/condoinsight/?ref=py_c


...


----------



## Neungz

*UK's Bangkok embassy sold by Foreign Office for £420m*
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-42886466









https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...ng-in-central-bangkok-sold-for-420m-hxwmzxp35









https://www.facebook.com/ThailandSk...891468219119/1075661752575418/?type=3&theater



> The Foreign Office has sold its British embassy in Bangkok for £420m, the biggest property sale in its history.
> 
> Money raised will be used to renovate other embassies around the world.
> 
> British diplomats in Thailand's capital city will move to a modern tower block in 2019, that has been leased for the next 15 years.
> 
> The colonial-era embassy was built in 1922 when the British government bought the nine-acre site on the outskirts of Bangkok.
> 
> The Wireless Road compound includes its own tropical garden in a busy part of the capital, but large parts of the embassy have fallen into disrepair.
> 
> 'Best value for taxpayer'
> A statue of Queen Victoria will remain in the compound but a war memorial will be moved to a new site.
> 
> Foreign Secretary Boris Johnson said: "Britain is a leading player on the global stage and I'm determined to ensure that our diplomats have all the necessary tools to do their job effectively.
> 
> "This includes working in modern, safe, fit-for-purpose premises not just in Bangkok but around the world."
> 
> He added that the new state-of-the-art premises would "only enhance our trade links" with Thailand.
> 
> The sale price is nearly half the FCO's annual core budget of £1.2bn, and the money could also be used to buy new compounds, improve security, and increase earthquake protection.
> 
> The projects will include new electrical wiring in the Paris embassy, refurbishments in Cairo and its New Dehli embassy will also be renovated.
> 
> Simon McDonald, permanent under-secretary at the FCO, said that the move offered "the best value for the taxpayers" in a "tight fiscal environment".


----------



## Neungz

*ROSEWOOD Bangkok, 33 Storey : Ploenchit*



minza_6124 said:


> ig : pichayavw


----------



## Neungz

*Q Sukhumvit, 44 Storey : Sukhumvit-6*



Appleich said:


> November 14, 2017
> 
> 
> View from Hotel Indigo by Sarahlizyb, on Flickr​


----------



## Neungz

* ICONSIAM, 70+52 Storey-315+268.65 M : Riverside*



PPSCILLA said:


>











source: Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack
https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=bangkok pulse by pisut jarintippitack


----------



## Neungz

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> DSCN9518 by U rban D evelopment O verview, on Flickr


...


----------



## Neungz

*British Embassy, Bangkok*
1922-2019

https://mgronline.com/onlinesection/detail/9610000010703


----------



## Neungz

*Supalai Wins Australian Embassy Site On Sathorn*
• September 21, 2017
https://www.ddproperty.com/en/property-news/2017/9/160890/supalai-wins-












> australian-embassy-site-on-sathorn
> The much talked about Australian Embassy site on Sathorn Road was purchased by Supalai Plc for THB4.6 billion. The 8-rai land plot is on a prime site that has a frontage to Sathorn and an exit to Suan Phlu Road in the rear. It was valued at THB1.45 million per square wah............





archstudent said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Chatrium Pathumwan, 34 Storey : Rajdhevi*



Xivilization said:


>





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> DSC_3135 by Thanatham Piriyakarnjanakul, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*Rhythm Ekkamai, 32 Storey : Ekkamai*



Mosaic said:


> 04/02/2018


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Improved rail links tipped to spur demand for properties in Bangkok’s outer areas*
> _Real Estate February 06, 2018 01:00 By THE NATION_
> 
> PLUS Property, a property and facility management agency, is counting on increased demand for housing stemming from the rapid population growth in Bangkok’s outer areas fuelled by an expansion in the rail network.
> 
> Land prices along the Purple Line mass transit route have risen by more than 40 per cent over the past five years. Homes near Bang Yai, Tao Pun and Wong Sawang stations have been highlighted as being the most attractive. Anukul Ratpitaksanti, managing director of Plus Property, said the company – based on the population growth statistics for Bangkok and its surrounding areas, has found that the population in Bangkok itself grew by just 1 per cent during the 20 years from 1997. But the population in Bangkok’s vicinity grew 21 per cent, Anukul said. The most noticeable growth was in Pathumthani province, with a 40 per cent expansion, while Nonthaburi’s population grew 21 per cent and Samut Sakhon’s by 19 per cent. Factors that contributed to this population growth include the locations not being far from Bangkok, prices that have held steady, and the ease of commuting into Bangkok for work.
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/detail/Real_Estate/30338053





> *CGD to start B15bn mixed-use project*
> 
> Kanana Katharangsiporn | Bangkok Post | 9 Feb 2018 at 09:05
> 
> SET-listed developer Country Group Development Plc (CGD) plans to launch a new mixed-use project worth over 15 billion baht in the Rama III area. Chief executive Ben Taechaubol said the new project will be located on a 23-rai plot on the Industrial Ring Road near Rama III Road, which the company acquired last December for 215,000 baht per square wah. Project development is scheduled to start next year.
> 
> More details: https://www.bangkokpost.com/business/news/1409986/cgd-to-start-b15bn-mixed-use-project





Wisarut said:


> Due to the EIA issue on the section from U-Tapao to Rayong, the High speed train to connect 3 airports will start from U-Tapao to Donmuang - but need EEC Board to approve the TOR for this PPP net cost project with 50 year concession first in Feb 2018 and they will issue the invitation letters to private section in July 2018 before signing contract in August 2018 with a hope to start the service in 2023 - and first year passengers at 169550 passengers a day with investment plan of 236,700 Million Baht
> 
> Government need to spend 3600 million Baht for land expropriation to create triangle track at Lad Krabang along with the section out of railway land while private section need to come up with commercial development on 9 stations with total distance of 220 km including
> 
> Donmuang - near Donmuang Airport
> Bangsue - at Bangsue Central
> Makkasan - at Makksan Central + 140 rai of land around Makkasan Central
> Suvannabhum at Suvannabhum station of Airport link
> Chachoengsao - at the new place 1 km North of existing Chachoengsao Junction
> Chonburi - either at existing Chonburi station or the new precinct
> Sri Racha - either at existing Sri Racha station or the new precinct
> Pataya - either at existing Pataya station or the new precinct
> U Tapao at U Tapao airport
> 
> Further 40 km from U-Tapao to Rayong has EIA issue due to the fact that this line has to pass through Map Taphut industrial estate. Therefore, this section has to be postponed.
> 
> Full investment in this project with total distance of 260 kph is 296,421 million Baht including
> 1. Investment on High Speed train at 214,308 million Baht including
> 1.1 Land expropriation at 4,992 million Baht
> 1.2 Civil works at 148,842 million Baht
> 1.3 Electromechanic at 32,577 million Baht
> 1.4 EMUs at 22,032 million Baht
> 1.5 Consultant fees 5,866 million Baht
> 2 Commercial development on 5 stations at 82,113 million Baht including
> 
> 2.1 Land development on 140 Rai of land around Makkasan central at 56,685 million Baht
> 2.2 Land development on 4 stations including Chachoengsao, Sri Racha, Pataya and Rayong (or Chonburi) at 25,428 million Baht
> 
> Max speed from Donmuang to Suvannabhum is 160 kph while from Suvannabhum to U-Tapao is at 250 kph
> Donmuang to U-Tapao is 500 Baht
> Suvannabhum to U-Tapao is 300 Baht
> https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-110285
> http://www.thansettakij.com/content/248892



...


----------



## Neungz

*Orange route prep work starts*
Bridge demolition set to begin next month
Om Jotikasthira | Bangkok Post | 13 Feb 2018 at 04:00











> Partial demolition of two bridges in the Ramkhamhaeng-Lam Sali area will commence next month, at the earliest, to prepare for the construction of the MRT Orange Line's eastern route, says Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA) acting governor Rithika Suparat.
> 
> Contractors will begin work at the foot of the Ramkhamhaeng elevated road inbound towards Rama IX, and the inbound foot of the flyover crossing Lam Sali intersection. Mr Rithika said the bridges are currently in the way of the construction of the Ramkhamhaeng Soi 12 and Lam Sali MRT stations, which are part of the planned route. The Orange Line's eastern route, from Thailand Cultural Centre to Min Buri, will stretch 22.6km and have 17 stations. According to MRTA reports, the route, valued at 79 billion baht, will be open by 2023.
> 
> more: https://www.bangkokpost.com/business/tourism-and-transport/1411350/orange-route-prep-work-starts





napoleon said:


> 9/2/2018


----------



## Neungz

* KRUNGSRI Tower, 37 storey-192 M : Ploenchit & Wireless*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bangkok from the 21st floor! by TEAM BOOB, on Flickr


*Saladaeng ONE, 33 Storey : Sathorn*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Nearly end of another good day... &#55357;&#56874;&#55357;&#56874;&#55357;&#56874; #GoodeveningBkk by Bloody KenG, on Flickr


* ASHTON Chula-Silom, 57 Storey : Rama IV*



Panu654 said:


> https://web.facebook.com/TeeSuckHuanon/photos/a.1810111345903201.1073741828.1802719063309096/2011005375813796/?type=3&theater


* Grand Rama IX Super Tower, 125 Storey-615 M : Rama IX*



archstudent said:


> update


----------



## Neungz

*ICONSIAM, 70+52 Storey-315+268.65 M : Riverside*


----------



## Neungz

exxzite said:


> The latest progress of *MRT Sanam Chai station*,MRT Blue Line Extension. Scheduled to open by end of 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MAA-Consultants-Co-Ltd-426629864066250/


...


----------



## Neungz

exxzite said:


> *Wat Mangkorn station* of MRT Blue Line extension (Hua Lumphong - Luk Song section) located in Bangkok's Chinatown area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/MRTA.PR/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1959211940962197


...


----------



## Neungz

* MRT Blue Line Extension *



Blue OceanS said:


> https://www.facebook.com/1446017982...017982193156/1467971056664515/?type=3&theater


----------



## Neungz

Wisarut said:


> OTP wants both expressway and Monorail but Expressway has to go along Kaset - Nawamin until it reaches Bang Bua canal and then it has to move along Bang Bua canal and Bang Khen canal '
> (Northern limit of Kasetsart University) to meet Donmuang Tollway and goes in parallel with Donmuang Tollway to Rajavibha interchange
> 
> There will be 18 stations of Brown Line Monorail
> 1. Nonthaburi Government Complex - interchange with purple line and pink monorail
> 2. Chulakasem
> 3. Ladyao canal - hope to connect with Pantip Plaza Ngamwongwan on one side and the Mall Ngam Wongwan on the other side
> 4. Shinakhet - near the gate of Shinakhet village
> 5. Bang Khen near Premprachakorn canal - connect to red line commuter
> 6. Kasetsart University Gate 2
> 7. Kasetsart University - Near Army Engineer Post - connect with Kasetsart University station
> 8. Bang Bua canal - on the western bank of Bang Bua canal
> 9. Lad Pla Khao - on the western section of Lad Pla Khao intersection
> 10. Satree Witthaya 2 School - Satree Witthaya 2 school
> 11. Chalongrat interchange - near community mall on the western section - connect with future Grey monorail
> 12. Klong Lamjiak - near Klong Lamjiak road
> 13. Nuanchan - near Nuanchan road
> 14. Pho Kaew - near Pho Kaew road
> 15. Inthararak - near Inthararak village
> 16. Naraphirom - Naraphirom park near Bueng Kum lake
> 17. Klong Chan stadium - a stadium near National Housing Authority HQ
> 18. Lam Salee - near Bang Kapi district Office - not far from Lam Salee intersection - interchange with yellow monorail and pink monorail
> 
> https://thinkofliving.com/2018/02/19/รถไฟฟ้าสายสีน้ำตาล-แครา/
> https://www.facebook.com/Homebuyersfanpage/posts/1268096309991212



...


----------



## Neungz

>>>


----------



## Appleich

Siamese Ratchakru





































Source: https://www.archdaily.com/888023/siamese-ratchakru-creative-crews?ad_medium=gallery​


----------



## Appleich

Hasu Haus














































Source: https://www.archdaily.com/883727/hasu-haus-somdoon-architects?ad_medium=gallery​


----------



## _Hawk_

D CONDO, SUKHUMVIT 105































https://www.behance.net/gallery/33681992/D-CONDO-SUKHUMVIT-105-RED-LANDSCAPE


----------



## _Hawk_

LA VILLA































https://www.behance.net/gallery/33681202/LA-VILLA-AREE-SF-DEVELOPMENT-


----------



## _Hawk_

SINGAPORE INTERNATIONAL SCHOOL OF BANGKOK


























































https://www.behance.net/gallery/52447511/SINGAPORE-INTERNATIONAL-SCHOOL-OF-BANGKOK


----------



## _Hawk_

Saladaeng One





































































http://www.openbox.in.th/live/


----------



## _Hawk_

Via Botani Landscape



























http://www.openbox.in.th/live/#/via-botani-landscape/


----------



## _Hawk_

Sindhorn Residence

























































































https://www.yamakunz.com/architecture


----------



## _Hawk_

The Commons































https://www.archdaily.com/800497/the-commons-department-of-architecture


----------



## _Hawk_

Zonic Vision Office


































http://www.stu-d-o.com/project/zonic-vision-office/


----------



## _Hawk_

FYNN AREE































http://pikmakeascene.wixsite.com/makeascene


----------



## _Hawk_

ANINA Villa Yenarkart


----------



## _Hawk_

Family condominium


















http://www.openbox.in.th/live/#/family-condominium/


----------



## _Hawk_

ARNA Ekamai






















http://www.arna-ekamai.com/


----------



## _Hawk_

Altitude Prove Kaset – Nawamin


----------



## _Hawk_

Arden Rama 3


























































https://wisont.wordpress.com/2018/08/23/arden-rama-3-by-atom-design/


----------



## _Hawk_

The Line Wongsawang













































https://wisont.wordpress.com/2018/05/17/the-line-wongsawang-by-sansiri/


----------



## _Hawk_

Oka Haus Sale Office













































https://wisont.wordpress.com/2018/04/02/oka-haus-sale-office/


----------



## _Hawk_

The Line 71 Condominium






















































https://wisont.wordpress.com/2016/12/15/the-line-71-by-sansiri/


----------



## el palmesano

awsome architecture


----------



## Neungz

*ASHTON SILOM, 48 Storey : Silom*


















https://www.facebook.com/propholic2...L2xwtD_abSj33nlMLFE7NY4UoE_2heyYL8c&__tn__=-R


----------



## Neungz

*NOBLE STATE: Sukhumvit 39*


----------



## Neungz

*The Tree Hua mak: Ramkhamhaeng*


----------



## Neungz

*VERTIER: Phra Khanong*


----------



## Neungz

*Supreme Legend: RAMA III*


----------



## Neungz

*DIN DAENG Public Housing 30+ 30+30+30+30+30+30+30+ Storey Din-daeng*



wwc234 said:


> http://www.thansettakij.com/content/331522


----------



## Neungz

*Hyde Heritage, 45 Storey : Sukhumvit-57*



Chad said:


>


----------



## Appleich

Neungz said:


> *Siamese Exclusive Ratchada, 40 Storey : Ratchadapisek*


*New render:*


Panu654 said:


> https://scontent.fbkk3-3.fna.fbcdn....=ed577ada87f6a72f60640b4697d869cf&oe=5C429AF7


----------



## Neungz

iconsiam


Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^^^
> Credit : เพจ Skyline Thailand


----------



## Neungz

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^^^
> Credit : รัชเศรษฐ์ เตชะเลิศเกียรติ‎
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Credit : Chairat Teau‎
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Credit : Chairat Teau‎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Credit 3 pics : เพจ วิศวมุมตึก View of Bangkok



sss


----------



## Appleich

*Apple Iconsiam is finally revealed:*























































Source: https://spin9.me/2018/11/08/apple-iconsiam/​


----------



## rabidrabid

I’m thinking that BKK is way overbuilding. As the Chinese economy starts to ease up and Chinese tourism declines, the number of new projects metastasizes. 

One Bangkok? I somehow think it won’t be the mega-project people expect. 

Look at the Ananda Griup; slowing down on new projects. 

But others are building big projects in crappy locations and charging buyers extra for the privilege.

How can you tell the boom is over? When the tallest building is built...Hello Super Tower...


----------



## Appleich

Ashton Chula - Silom






Ashton Asoke






Q Chidlom


----------



## Neungz

*Aspire Sathorn Ratchapruek.
*

Landscape Tectonix Limited


----------



## Panu654

*The Line Pradipat, 46 Storey : Pradipat*



Panu654 said:


> http://res.cloudinary.com/baanfinder/image/private/t_project_gallery_size/znjkn3hu0skbzh1qcyho.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent.fbkk14-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/38028689_433931740434833_6368366971506917376_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&_nc_eui2=AeGLku1XkmJGILjJBcJBTspamRjkXZQ-cHm6BAAZCZ7WaW2y_pjnpT-RrRXZu5xqAEPcsdaWTefC-IQACm0C6Umu4Rtkt95AlTjXoRoktj3_Og&oh=bfd101e408c8b27c4c4589d03a7e9478&oe=5BCEC89A





Panu654 said:


> https://scontent.fbkk3-3.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/50075727_277138322960777_798847106554003456_n.jpg?_nc_cat=105&_nc_eui2=AeHKZ1PRy_m_3UHN9lizPNxDrvOUbaccbwBXp6hYpjWd_1maKvnC_kWdA2HsDFG1ciwGuXIfo2Jcmieg2jqVnOnQJ2AXbnZjXfcHEOia6T7VEg&_nc_ht=scontent.fbkk3-3.fna&oh=c4fccc79ec4703113b4f9f039a6dda20&oe=5CB74A8F


----------



## Panu654

*The Reserve Phahol-Pradipat, 25 Storey : Phahol-Pradipat*



Panu654 said:


> https://listingonline.plus.co.th/Project/CD-029174/The-Reserve-Phahol-Pradipat.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent.fbkk14-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/38028689_433931740434833_6368366971506917376_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&_nc_eui2=AeGLku1XkmJGILjJBcJBTspamRjkXZQ-cHm6BAAZCZ7WaW2y_pjnpT-RrRXZu5xqAEPcsdaWTefC-IQACm0C6Umu4Rtkt95AlTjXoRoktj3_Og&oh=bfd101e408c8b27c4c4589d03a7e9478&oe=5BCEC89A





Panu654 said:


> https://scontent.fbkk4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/50026258_2971297749562667_8760180279500341248_n.jpg?_nc_cat=111&_nc_eui2=AeFSHyp_LbPV7yPgIiisjf3aqMAACBo07XXInvOfFpNIhDU5Aj_BeEzu-3E4CR8QV9GcXjQLnjgSWxWChowLVlU6cYY00j77rJOh-wPa3Jxeug&_nc_ht=scontent.fbkk4-1.fna&oh=74a3b310d2dacb40bed665097aa6d954&oe=5CD69E63


----------



## Panu654

*ESSE, 55 Storey-254 M : Asoke*



melrocks50 said:


> http://singhaestate.co.th/en/business/residential/52/the-esse-asoke





Panerai said:


>


----------



## Panu654

*28 Chidlom, 47 storey : Chidlom*



Groom said:


>





[email protected] said:


>


----------



## Panu654

*Life Ladprao : 45+46 Storey : Northern Corridor* 



archstudent said:


> *Name*: Life Ladprao
> *Location*: Phahonyothin Rd. ,Ha Yeak Ladprao Station
> *Project Description*: 1615 units resident ,723 lots car park
> *Architect *: Atom Design
> *Expected Launch*: 2017
> *Developer*: AP (Thailand) Public Company Limited
> *Height* : 145.50+146.60 M.
> *Full EIA* : http://eiadoc.onep.go.th/eialibrary/4housing/60/F60_6754.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more info : http://propholic.com/prop-talk/life-ladprao-beginning-บอกเล่าเรื่องราวน/
> cr. propholic.com





Panu654 said:


> https://scontent.fbkk4-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/50064348_531578144003525_7896767522291056640_n.jpg?_nc_cat=108&_nc_eui2=AeHGBr0EMo5c2pbbomcr-kxtRNqKcSLKBuzsVqoFvS10uurlVqQpR1lxGfB_xfnlFBwZME3afZDsYTXztEbu7XnRxqHFn4mLOMvQ71nY5-suXg&_nc_ht=scontent.fbkk4-2.fna&oh=261221a077bc726904b5f507729262ca&oe=5CBCFCB8


----------



## Panu654

*Metris Rama IX, 35+35 Storey : Rama IX*



Chad said:


>





Panu654 said:


> https://scontent.fbkk4-3.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/50539591_792018454485893_5035832266748592128_n.jpg?_nc_cat=109&_nc_eui2=AeE8dtVvaRZxM4BfKul3YV6inHJv6_WXy1vYOOgoR0N82yWP1vV1BUbmTCfFiUG2XlFoHKZxAAdFjn0_xkjBi6yUP6L1twM8ldgBLb8cx76Slg&_nc_ht=scontent.fbkk4-3.fna&oh=cb32d59c5cc3cbff2cbfad638a7061c2&oe=5CCA3116


----------



## Panu654

*NIMIT, 54 Storey : Langsuan*



Chad said:


>





Panerai said:


> View from BTS...on mid sunny day.


----------



## Panu654

*Whizdom 101, 53+48+41 storeys : Sukhumvit Up-town*



wwc234 said:


>





bizbote said:


> Taken by me...


----------



## Panu654

*The Line Sukhumvit 101, 37 storey : Sukhumvit Up-town*












Panu654 said:


> https://web.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=281193805888562&id=133875603953717&__xts__%5B0%5D=68.ARB_jITMO6Y2RnW7nsWXAaMGRKew_wxtaaIyy_IBvA5_3diGNUg9BYrtRd-Ra0-NYu9GsCqGDvRisTzDn6gWkgImftUrnw7L23UGruqlvTm-XzCY3wrODhEzjyg7iXjKZP8TqH94OWbtMXutciYufOQnANDNj-4kVjv0vp44EB-CIzBYjP6xJwfeytgxIi1DPHK6DaJ37l67Txfygdmtl5IOaAf43lXUmWhsce_7XcUoHvZCFWTrEiMru4zD5OsyQuyhu4TXMvEVhv3uu-645a4CvctewkrJUM8djyVZmH_cGkJnjzYGhKwaZbmhYznOSRixuFsZsZN9r_fkS8HiJ1c&__tn__=-R


----------



## Panu654

*Samyan Mitrtown 35+35 Storey : Rama IV*



bank045225 said:


> รูป Render ใหม่
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kobkid.com/news-condominium/โกลเด้นแลนด์-เผยโฉม-สามย่านมิตรทาวน์-เปิดปลายปี-62





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Tour Mahanakhon Bangkok by Alain Poder, on Flickr


----------



## Panu654

*Canapaya Residences, 57+44 Storey-253 M : Riverside-Rama III*












Panu654 said:


> https://scontent.fbkk4-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/49343070_533989167095756_938485418289004544_n.jpg?_nc_cat=110&_nc_eui2=AeFodo1TPDOF7iMhU2hXCluS3y_kQi_NzQjJKun40UDamYE5u0I3Dm6P_IOkWlAKkEUNXb59BHzJN2IMXXLl-PFCl8WfKtsAOQ4-U9VFt1gHOg&_nc_ht=scontent.fbkk4-2.fna&oh=ecbbb89d1dc2cf28e31c1fdea3e2185c&oe=5CBAA0D5


----------



## Panu654

*NIRVANA Riverfront, 49 storey, 177.6M : Riverside*



popular149 said:


> Credit : http://www.meinhardt.net/projects/nrdd-chaopraya/





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> *December 24, 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Kalboz, on Flickr





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> IMG_20181127_140710 by Stuckin Oil City, on Flickr


----------



## Panu654

*SINGHA Headquarters, 42+40 Storey : Asoke*


----------



## Booppe

*SINGHA Headquarters, 42+40 Storey : Asoke*

















cr inpic


----------



## Neungz

*BANGKOK | New National Parliament Complex *


----------



## FelixMadero

amazing projects!


----------



## Booppe

UOB BANGKOK












Skyline Thailand


*








*
Skyline Thailand


----------



## Booppe

*Future Bangkok 2019 and 2020 
*

1. O4H4 437.33 M
2. O1A/H1 284.70M
3. C3B 277.95M
4. O2 274.20M
5. O1B 263.80M
7. H3C3A 216.40M
8. O3 182.95M
9. H2A 100.70M
10. H2B 66.20M
11. CUP 65.70M













Skyline Thailand










Skyline Thailand 










https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpuls...type=3&theater __________________


----------



## Booppe

* PARQ, 53+35+30 Storey : Rama IV *

*Height : 268.50 M. ,53 Storey*
*Architect : Palmer & Tunner*


*








cr. http://eiadoc.onep.go.th/eialibrary/.../F60_12213.pdf
*










Propholic


----------



## Booppe

*2/8/2019 EIA 264.35M 548 Ploenchit - One City Centre @ Ploenchit street
*
*
*
*
*

*








*
























































Propholic


----------



## Booppe

* Four Seasons Hotel and Private Residences and Capella Hotel, 74 Storey-305 M*












Chairat Teau‎


----------



## Booppe

*KRONOS, 26 Storey-160M : Sathorn 
*

*Chad*  _







_

*








*
jonus


----------



## Booppe

*Chatrium Pathumwan, 34 Storey : Ratchatewi 
*


*








*















Working late by Mike Kerrigan, on Flickr


----------



## Booppe

*28 Chidlom, XX storey : Chidlom 
*











https://scontent.fbkk3-3.fna.fbcdn.n...71&oe=5CEDA09C 
__________________


----------



## Booppe

*Samyan Mitrtown : Rama IV 
*



















TRIPLE Y RESIDENCE คอนโดใน Samyan Mitr Town เริ่ม 4.49 ลบ.

https://thinkofliving.com/article/tr...8%B2%E0%B8%A7/ 













*Samyan Mitrtown : Rama IV *


----------



## Booppe

Celes Asoke, 40 Storey : Asoke 





























by InsoCondo


----------



## Booppe

*BTS Thonglor area*

*2 Project under construction*


*7 Project Stat construction 2019 
*

1. 991, 2. The strand ,3. Ascott ,4. One 59 , 5.The Room ,6. Habitat , 7.HYDE heritage












Propholic














Kittisak Sinsakonskul


----------



## Booppe

* Ascott Embassy Sathorn, 38 Storey : Sathorn 
*












cr. http://www.theblogker.com/condoman/%...8%9E%E0%B8%B2/ 













Propholic


----------



## Booppe

*TELA, 36 Storey : Sukhumvit-55 
*



*









http://propholic.com/2015/04/01/tela...by-condoman-2/
*









https://scontent.fbkk4-3.fna.fbcdn.n...c3&oe=5CD71CC4 
__________________


----------



## Booppe

*Hyatt Place Sathorn, 24 Storey : Sathorn 
*


*Height : 113.25 M.
Architect : KTGY

GPS : 13.724328, 100.534475

http://eiadoc.onep.go.th/eialibrary/.../A61_14531.pdf p.123 #12556*


*








*




















The Blogker


----------



## Booppe

New Thailand Parliament


----------



## Booppe

Apple store South East Asia 























BY Suwatchai Sukniyom‎


----------



## Booppe

*Samyan Mitrtown : Rama IV * 



















TRIPLE Y RESIDENCE คอนโดใน Samyan Mitr Town เริ่ม 4.49 ลบ.

https://thinkofliving.com/article/tr...8%B2%E0%B8%A7/ 


 
__________________


archstudent


----------



## Booppe

*NIMIT, 54 Storey : Langsuan 209M*


*








*
*by**NIMIT, 54 Storey : Langsuan 209M*


----------



## Booppe

* New Building Siriraj Hospital 28 Storey : Thonburi 
*



*








*

Credit : by Varakorn Jansamut












Sakchai Laohaviraphab‎
*









Chao Phraya River 6 by deepaqua, on Flickr*


----------



## Booppe

*Observatory High in South east asia 459 m *























BY Tontan Krissadee Sitthibutr‎


----------



## Booppe

*largest Train Stationin in Southeast asia 
*


Bangsue grand station will be the largest railway station in Thailand and Southeast Asia.It has 264,862 m2 floor area and 26 platforms,
- 10 platforms for High speed train 
- 8 platforms for Long-distance train 
- 4 platforms for commuter train 
- 2 platforms for Airport Rail Link 
- 2 platforms for MRT Blue line (Underground)
Bangsue grand station will be Thailand's new railway hub and will open in next year ,2020.



*







*


*








*






























ASEAN Skyline



*








*
ASEAN Skyline __________________


----------



## Hebrewtext

area projects in progress


----------



## Booppe

*one Bangkok project 437 M + 10 building 250 M++
*

*by Proholic*









































































Source: https://www.facebook.com/propholic20...21096681323461 
__________________








*and * *PARQ, 53+35+30 Store 
*


*
Height : 268.50 M. ,53 Storey
Architect : Palmer & Tunner*










cr. http://eiadoc.onep.go.th/eialibrary/.../F60_12213.pdf








https://s22.postimg.cc/g388pf7y7/633...dfa059fa37.jpg








__________________










Propholic


----------



## Booppe

https://files.hipcdn.com/photos/thai...00104_full.jpg










Credit : Be Loved‎


----------



## Booppe

*Chatrium Pathumwan, 34 Storey : Ratchatewi 
*




























http://www.ph2000.co.th/current_chat...pathumwan.html


----------



## Booppe

*Laviq, 33 storey : Sukhumvit-57 
*



*








*





























คอนโดอินไซต์


----------



## Booppe

* AESTIQ, 40 Storey : Sukhumvit-55 180++M*




















































Source: https://web.facebook.com/CondoDiary/...94572737235171 
__________________

*








*


Newbangkok Condo


----------



## Booppe

* DIN DAENG community 30+++** Storey**( ALL 28 building )  and 10+storey (8 building) D*
*in-daeng 
*























http://nwnt.prd.go.th/CenterWeb/News...C5912190010052








http://www.matichon.co.th/wp-content...2/IMG_4172.jpg










http://www.matichon.co.th/wp-content...IMG_4162-1.jpg












https://www.facebook.com/AntiCorrupt...type=3&theater 
__________________


*Phase I conplete *











http://www.acnews.net/detailnews.php?news_id=N256127384


----------



## Booppe

* Emsphere, 34 Storey : Sukhumvit *






















Bangkok Night View (no tripod) by Korranon Adipat, on Flickr


----------



## Booppe

*Apple store **Center of South East Asia 
*

*Update 27/02/2019*













*








*


----------



## Booppe

*CU Block 33, 51+44 Storey : CHULALONGKORN Redevelopment* 


























__________________


By Chad


----------



## Booppe

* Soontareeya, 55 Storey-297 M : Ratchadamri 
*


*Infrastructure Expert will travel to Thailand to build a new landmark in Bangkok - SOONTAREEYA Hotel Super High-rise Project
January 08, 2019*










Recently, the infrastructure madness of the China Construction Group under the China Construction Eighth Bureau Hi-Thai SOONTAREEYA hotel and apartment super high-rise project, the total contract price is tentatively set at 5.04 billion baht (about 150 million US dollars, 1.06 billion yuan).

The SOONTAREEYA hotel and condominium project was developed by the Thai listed company Areeya Property Public. The project is located in the golden area of ​​the central business district of Siam Square in downtown Bangkok. *The total height of the building is 297 meters* and the building area is about 73,000 square meters. It is a high-end apartment and hotel. Bangkok's new landmark building.

It is reported that the China Construction Eighth Bureau has just won the bid for the Thai Xingda Steel Cord Factory Project. The SOONTAREEYA Hotel and Apartment Project is another project won by the China Construction Eighth Bureau in Thailand, which further established the China Construction Eighth Bureau in the international construction market. The leading position in the enterprise. (China Construction Eighth Bureau)

Source : http://www.qiqi.world/show/154650


----------



## Booppe

*NIMIT, 54 Storey : Langsuan 209 M 
*


*









NIMIT LANGSUAN by Wai Jakkaichawadol, on Flickr*

*









IMG_4061 by Masaaki Hanaoka, on Flickr *


----------



## Booppe

* Langsuan Village, 42+35+35+21+21+21+20+20+11 Storey : Langsuan *
























































pics from PropCons


----------



## Booppe

*Sindhorn Midtown, 31+16 Storey : Chitlom*






































Panerai


----------



## Booppe

* 140 Wireless Road (Bankok Symphony Orchestra), 24 Storey : Wireless Road *
*
*
*
*
*Height : 121.083 M.*
* 
Architect : Herzog and de Meuron / Plan Architects*

http://eiadoc.onep.go.th/eialibrary/...2/A62_1418.pdf p.2 #12922 





 
__________________


140 Wireless rd. Boring pile 22 February 2019 by Wason Jaturunsomboon, on Flickr

140 Wireless rd. Boring pile 22 February 2019 by Wason Jaturunsomboon, on Flickr __________________


----------



## Booppe

*ANIL Sathorn 12, 38 Storey : Sathorn* 
It is replacing the Double A Building. 

EIA Approved













Source : https://thinkofliving.com/article/gr...8%B2%E0%B8%A7/


----------



## CryptoAnalyst

Guys I'm looking to buy a small condo off-plan for 4M THB. So far I found SIAMESE EXCLUSIVE RATCHADA fitting my investment. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Booppe

*Future Bangkok 2019 and 2020 
*

*1. O4H4 437.33 M
2. O1A/H1 284.70M
3. C3B 277.95M
4. O2 274.20M
5. O1B 263.80M
7. H3C3A 216.40M
8. O3 182.95M
9. H2A 100.70M
10. H2B 66.20M
11. CUP 65.70M*













Skyline Thailand











____


----------



## Booppe

*Dusit Central Park, 78+46+40 Storey : Silom 300 M*


*

































https://www.prachachat.net/marketing/news-309627*


----------



## Booppe

*ESSE Rangnam, 40 Storey : Victory Monument *













http://www.singhaestate.co.th/en/home 
__________________


----------



## Booppe

* The Market by Platinum+Fairfield by Marriott+Moxy Rajprasong : 31+23+22 Storey : Rajprasong 
*






































Bangkok panorama by Woody Wade, on Flickr 
__________________


----------



## Booppe

*Supalai ICON Sathorn, 56 Storey 197M : Sathorn* 
*Name*: Supalai ICON Sathorn
*Location*: Sathorn Road. (13.723381, 100.537790)
*Project Description*: Mixed-use (Residential, Office, Retail)
*Developer*: Supalai



















cr. https://thinkofliving.com/article/su...8%B2%E0%B8%A7/


----------



## Booppe

*ANIL sathorn 12 จาก grand unity เมื่อสร้างเสร็จ*
*#condoman*
* ภาพจาก EIA 
*























Propholic


----------



## Booppe

*Aspiration One, 30 Storey : Ratchatewi 
*


*








*










__________________


----------



## Booppe

https://web.facebook.com/propholic2...mVx8ZEUHz-PSVPFLxam7nr3kjGqtHh_tiAw&__tn__=-R

*CHATRIUM CITY bangna land project High 220M High 151M 3 building from EIA*


*








*












































*Propholic*


----------



## Booppe

*Muang Thai Building 168 M*


* EIA*


*








*












Propholic


----------



## Booppe

* "ARAMIS" Sukhumvit 24*



*








*






















Propholic


----------



## Booppe

* "O-NES tower" Sukhumvit*




*








*
































Propholic


----------



## Booppe

CryptoAnalyst said:


> Guys I'm looking to buy a small condo off-plan for 4M THB. So far I found SIAMESE EXCLUSIVE RATCHADA fitting my investment. Any other suggestions?



*I think sathorn betther than ratchada sathorn is main cbd same silom CBD in Bangkok*


*new project sathorn 
*

*Dusit Prak view 
*
*Supalai icon
*
*The loft*
*ANIL sathorn 12*
*Ashton silom*
*Mahanakhon kinpower tower condo
*

*View from Mahanakhon kingpower tower Sathorn road Sathorn CBD Bangkok 
*




























































































Skyline Thailand


----------



## FelixMadero

how many towers above 100m are under construction in the city?

Impressive.


----------



## Jim856796

*Plans Unveiled for Mixed-Use Complex Replacing Dusit Thani Hotel: "Dusit Central Park"*

The new buildings in the complex, announced this week, include:

* A 69-storey residential condominium tower with 389 units (159 for Dusit Residences and 230 for Dusit Parkside)
* An 80,000 sq m Central Park Shopping Complex, which will have a large rooftop park
* A 40-storey Central Park Offices tower with 90,000 sq m
* The new Dusit Thani Bangkok hotel itself: A 39-storey tower with 250 units

It is said that the new hotel will preserve or replicate much of the old structure's heritage, like the golden spire, the indoor waterfall, and the old Banyan tree that was planted by the hotel's founder (Chanut Piyaoui) decades ago. Its owners claim the new hotel building will retain the original hotel's "Thainess" (as indicated in its golden spire and exceedingly polite service in its lobby, for example). The entire investment in the 440,000 sq m site is estimated at 36.7 billion baht (US$1.16 billion).

Sources: South China Morning Post and HospitalityNet.


----------



## _Hawk_

360° Aerial Panoramas

https://roundme.com/tour/363167/view/1236275/


----------



## Neungz

*ROYAL THAI AIR FORCE AND SPACE MUSEUM*
by A&A


----------



## Neungz

Jim856796 said:


> *Plans Unveiled for Mixed-Use Complex Replacing Dusit Thani Hotel: "Dusit Central Park"*
> 
> The new buildings in the complex, announced this week, include:
> 
> * A 69-storey residential condominium tower with 389 units (159 for Dusit Residences and 230 for Dusit Parkside)
> * An 80,000 sq m Central Park Shopping Complex, which will have a large rooftop park
> * A 40-storey Central Park Offices tower with 90,000 sq m
> * The new Dusit Thani Bangkok hotel itself: A 39-storey tower with 250 units
> 
> It is said that the new hotel will preserve or replicate much of the old structure's heritage, like the golden spire, the indoor waterfall, and the old Banyan tree that was planted by the hotel's founder (Chanut Piyaoui) decades ago. Its owners claim the new hotel building will retain the original hotel's "Thainess" (as indicated in its golden spire and exceedingly polite service in its lobby, for example). The entire investment in the 440,000 sq m site is estimated at 36.7 billion baht (US$1.16 billion).
> 
> Sources: South China Morning Post and HospitalityNet.


----------



## AlfaTango16

Neungz said:


>


what are the heights of the buildings?


----------



## Neungz

*Monument Thonglor, 45 Storey : Sukhumvit-55*









https://www.facebook.com/316444578383783/photos/a.353370791357828/2600091526685732/?type=3&theater


----------



## Neungz

[email protected]: We are proud to present our new project XT Ekkamai 
Residential tower/ 140 meters/ 40 stories/ 537 units
#XTEkkamai
.

Client: Sansiri
Architect: Quintrix Architect
Structure Engineer: Infra
MEP Engineer: P&T
Landscape: Landscape Collaboration


----------



## Neungz

*New Building, US Embassy*


----------



## Akai

FelixMadero said:


> how many towers above 100m are under construction in the city?



May 2019, 18 building under construction or topped out +150m
source: https://www.skyscrapercenter.com/city/bangkok


----------



## The seventh shape

That Dusit building looks horrible. The main tower looks like a wall of glass and doesn't match with the others, and the placing is just weird.


----------



## Booppe

NEW The Great parliament of South east asia 

THAILAND PARLIAMENT COMPLEX'










Amorn PonJaroen‎








Amorn PonJaroen‎












Amorn PonJaroen‎


----------



## Booppe

The Great Apple store of South east asia 

THAILAND


























New Mega bangna mall










Rattanon Ping Chuaphet‎










ทวิทัศน์ นพแก้ว‎


----------



## Booppe

Great train Station of South east asia 

Grand station THAILAND 




*







*



PHOTO BY วชิรวิทย์ ศานติพิบูล 林明‎


----------



## Booppe

* NEW The Great parliament of South east asia *
* 
THAILAND PARLIAMENT COMPLEX'*

2019 update











Amorn PonJaroen‎








Amorn PonJaroen‎











Amorn PonJaroen‎ 


*Moon hall*










































BY สมยศ ดีรักษา‎



*Sun hall*


*








*












สมยศ ดีรักษา‎


----------



## Neungz




----------



## Neungz

ANIL Sathorn 12, 38 Storey : Sathorn


----------



## Neungz

*Electricity Generating Authority of Thailand HQ*


----------



## Booppe

New project !!!!!
ONE59 ...by origin 

























Propholic










Propholic


----------



## Booppe

Morchit complex twin tower 36+3+ 165+165M






































Phakpoom Na Boonwong


----------



## Booppe

Renovation 150 year ago building riverside chaophrayariver























Propholic










Propholic








Propholic


----------



## Booppe

NEW PROJECT !!!!!
CLOUD ASOKE (ตอนแรกชื่อ SKV23) 45 fl




















Propholic


----------



## Neungz

* Siamese 31, 35 Storey : Sukhumvit-31*


----------



## Neungz

*SINGHA Headquarters, 36+39 Storey : Asoke*










by Samart Thammayot


----------



## Neungz

*True Digital Park*


----------



## Neungz

*ICONSIAM, 70+52 Storey-315.95+272.15 M : Riverside*



Blue OceanS said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse/photos/a.532552690198105/2205993659520658/?type=3&theater


----------



## Neungz

*New Building, Siriraj Hospital and New MRT Orange - Red Line Station*


----------



## Booppe

*One City Centre Tower, 290++ meters 61 Story*

*One City Centre Tower, Ploen Chit CBD , Bangkok. *
By Raimon Land Group. Is an office building that was originally designed to have an elegant air-conditioned retail space But finally, Raimon Land Has decided to abandon the Retail zone, all made into a forest park in front of the building For Bangkok people to use Return the green area of ​​the city to Ploenchit zone. Parking for 879 cars. When the design is built, it is over 300 meters high. But the Set Back law of Bangkok Gov. is only 290++ meters 61 Story

Designed by SOM (the main architectural design) / TANDEM / landscape designer SHMA, who designed the Birj Khalifa Tower and many World-class Towers.
Source: Raimon Land









































































Credit : by AsiaCamera, on Flickr








Bangkok Skylines


----------



## Booppe

*ONE BANGKOK 437 Metes*


*








*










Propholic


































©️ https://twitter.com/TonsTweetings


----------



## Booppe

*Grand station Bangkok*









©️ https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-313778








Skyline Thailand


----------



## Booppe

*Royai Thai Airforce Museum - Mrt red line Donmuang station (Donmuang ariport area)*





































































Skyline Thailand


----------



## Booppe

*Chao phraya River Sky Park 2020*


*








*















































Skyline Thailand


----------



## Booppe

*EmSphere Sukhumvit *
























Source : https://www.scmp.com/sport/hong-kong/article/3012451/bangkok-about-show-hong-kong-what-real-benchmark-sports-and























Skyline Thailand


----------



## Booppe

*Height : 268.50 M. ,53 Storey*
*Architect : Palmer & Tunner*


* PARQ*
















cr. http://eiadoc.onep.go.th/eialibrary/.../F60_12213.pdf












Nattapong Lalee‎ __________________


----------



## Booppe

* Samyan Mitrtown : Rama IV 
*










*








*












Skyline Thailand


----------



## Higgibaby

such great projects in one of my favourite cities :cheers:


----------



## Booppe

*T-ONE CENTER
*
































พงศธร หอมรอด‎


----------



## Neungz

*Energy Regulator Commission Office*


----------



## Neungz

*Carlton Hotel*
Propholic


----------



## citysquared

had no idea Bangkok was so futuristic and beautiful.


----------



## Neungz

Blue OceanS said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse/photos/a.532552690198105/2438149572971731/?type=3&theater


...


----------



## Neungz

*Suvarnabhumi International Airport: Satellite Building*



wwc234 said:


> Sorawit Powtongsook‎


----------



## Neungz

*Buddhist sanctuary, Wat Seesuk*


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok Metro Dark Red line
Wat Samian Naree station*




































https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/3023027924378725?__tn__=H-R


----------



## Neungz

*Dark Red Line : EMU Depot*
(Electric Multiple-Units)

Designed by Design Concept Co., Ltd.
www.designconceptarchitect.com


----------



## Neungz

*Centric Ratchayothin
The Blogker*


----------



## Neungz




----------



## Neungz

*Langsuan Village, 42+35+35+21+21+21+20+20+11 Storey : Langsuan*



Panerai said:


>


----------



## Neungz

*Ashton Asoke-Rama 9, 49+45 Storey : Rama IX*




Bearilla said:


> Untitled by Wason Jaturunsomboon, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*JW Marriott Bangkok Sukhumvit, 43 Storey : Sukhumvit*



Chad said:


> Right next to Emsphere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014/


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *MRT Blue Line’s third extension to open this December*
> _Completing its planned loop around the center of Bangkok._
> _By Dhipkawee Sriyananda Selley
> Nov 07, 2019_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MRT Blue Line’s third extension running north from Tha Phra to Bang Sue will open for a public trial run next month, completing the Blue Line’s planned loop around the center of Bangkok, Bangkok Post reports.
> 
> The 13-kilometer elevated line will cover eight stations connecting from MRT Tha Phra, where you can change to the Tao Poon-bound elevated purple line. These stations include Charan Sanit Wong 13, Yaek Fai Chai, Bang Khun Non, Bang Yi Khan, Sirindhorn, Bang Phlat, Bang Or and Bang Po.
> https://bk.asia-city.com/city-living/news/mrt-blue-lines-second-extension-to-open-december


...


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Bank of Thailand Learning Centre*
> Text description provided by the architects. The BOTLC project presented opportunities to tackle two major issues simultaneously; preservation of National heritage and lack of public space for Bangkok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brief was to transform the redundant, historically significant, Thailand’s first note printing works into an Economic-Cultural Centre. The existing building was a factory and therefore has an impermeable quality. The adaptation removed solid walls and alter circulation routes so that pedestrians can penetrate to the very core of the building, reflecting its openness.
> https://www.archdaily.com/919194/ba...?ad_source=search&ad_medium=search_result_all



...


----------



## knrOctober

APPLE STORE at Central world 



Panerai said:


>


----------



## Neungz

atom said:


> *Bangkok's Latest Park*
> _Puey Centennial Park_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://puey-ungpakorn.org/index.php/activities/place?layout=edit&id=503


...


----------



## Neungz

*New National Parliament Complex*


----------



## Neungz




----------



## Neungz




----------



## Neungz

* MRT Blue Line Extension *



Blue OceanS said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse/photos/a.532552690198105/2569107126542641/?type=3&theater


----------



## Neungz

>>


----------



## Neungz

>>


----------



## Appleich

*New National Parliament Complex (Sappaya-Sapasathan):







*
























Source: Link 1, Link 2, Link 3


----------



## Appleich

*True Digital Park and Whizdom 101 Complex*








































Source: Architect 49 Limited


----------



## Dennis Loh

Neungz said:


> *The Stable, 25 Storey : Wireless Road*
> 77 units condominium
> Refer to your illustration section, do you able to share higher resolution of this picture?
> i couldn't see the dimension for this 989 wireless.
> Are you the Architect for this prestige project?
> 
> Dennis Loh
> [email protected]


----------



## knrOctober

..


Panu654 said:


> *Mahassanai Lewchalermwongse*


----------



## Appleich

*Chao Phraya Sky Park*
by The Cloud

*








































Source: Read The Cloud*


----------



## Appleich

by The Standard









































Source: The Standard Pop, The Standard


----------



## Neungz

*Wat Phra Chetuphon*
Renovation
pics by S.Boonmeerit Engineering Co.,Ltd.


----------



## Neungz




----------



## Appleich

*Park Silom*
38 Storey - Si Lom, Bang Rak




































Source: Park Silom Office Space for Rent in Bangkok Near BTS | CBRE









Source: Propholic


----------



## Appleich

*Rasa II Tower*
29 Storey - Makkasan, Ratchathewi






























Source: Rasa Two Office Space for Rent on Phetchaburi Road Bangkok









Source: Propholic


----------



## Appleich

*One 9 Five*
61 + 61 Storey - Huai Khwang, Huai Khwang








Source: Thinkofliving









Source: Propholic


----------



## Appleich

*Ideo Q Victory*
39 Storey - Thanon Phaya Thai, Ratchathewi








Source: Thinkofliving

Twilight at Victory Monument, Tall was memorial with military statues., Bangkok, Thailand by Jakapan Chumchuen, on Flickr


----------



## Appleich

*Ideo Q Chula-Samyan*
40 Storey - Maha Phruettharam, Bang Rak




































Source: Architect 49 Limited


----------



## knrOctober

*IDEO Q Sukhumvit 36, 24+47 Storey *


----------



## knrOctober

...


----------



## knrOctober

*One City Centre, 50 Storey-264.35 M* 



Codename B said:


> View attachment 290632
> 
> View attachment 290633
> 
> View attachment 290634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/110233597114328/posts/179323776871976


----------



## FelixMadero

And the one bangkok?


----------



## Codename B

*Dusit Central Park, 78+46+40 Storey*
299+199+199 M. : Silom

































source: richardbarrow










source: propholic


----------



## Codename B

FelixMadero said:


> And the one bangkok?


Currently they are still doing foundation works

*One Bangkok, 92+65+61+60+58+50+50+40+21+16 Storey*
437+284.7+277.65+274+263.5+251+216.4+182.6+100.7+66 M 
: Lumpini Park


















source: OneBangkok




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=198783248270052&id=109021777246200


----------



## Codename B

Some completed Landscape Architecture Projects by Landprocess

Chao Phraya Sky Park









































Chulalongkorn University Centenary Park
























Thammasat University Puey Park for the People
Asia's biggest rooftop farm

































source: Landprocess, The Standard


----------



## Codename B

*Siamscape*
24 storey - 131M - Siam Square









The u/c building can be seen in the background








Thailandfans forum





















__ https://www.facebook.com/528283793851047/posts/3457039217642142


----------



## Appleich

*Sappaya-Sapasathan*
(New Parliament Complex of Thailand)
Thanon Nakhon Chai Si, Dusit

Morning at Sappaya-Sapasathan Thai Parliament, Bangkok., Thailand by Jakapan Chumchuen, on Flickr

Sappaya-Sapasathan Thai Parliament, Bangkok., Thailand by Jakapan Chumchuen, on Flickr

Sappaya-Sapasathan Thai Parliament, Bangkok., Thailand by Jakapan Chumchuen, on Flickr

Sappaya-Sapasathan Thai Parliament, Bangkok., Thailand by Jakapan Chumchuen, on Flickr


----------



## Codename B

*Expressway Authority of Thailand Redevelopment*
35 Storey : Makkasan

























































source: อาคารศูนย์บริหารทางพิเศษ-การทางพิเศษแห่งประเทศไทย


----------



## Codename B

*Baccarat Hotel and Residences*
56 Storey - 262 M : Ratchadamri
































sources : www.richmonts.com, propholic

Small building in front is almost completed








By popular149


----------



## Appleich

*The Sonne Srinakarin-Bangna*
Low-rise - Dokmai, Prawet
























Source: AP Thai


----------



## Appleich

*Aspire Sukhumvit-Onnut*
8 + 8 + 8 Storey - Suan Luang, Suan Luang
























Source: AP Thai


----------



## Appleich

*Elio Del Nest*
23 + 25 + 30 + 33 + 35 + 33 + 25 + 10 Storey - Bang Na Nuea, Bang Na
























Source: Ananda Development


----------



## Appleich

*Mazarine Ratchayothin*
37 Storey - Chan Kasem, Chatuchak
















Source: Estopolis
















Source: Estopolis


----------



## Codename B

*Ashton Asoke-Rama 9*
49+45 Storey : Rama IX (New CBD)








source: Tontankr3984









source: Suchitra Shaleam


----------



## knrOctober

*Emsphere, 34 Storey*




Paiconecats said:


> View attachment 320680











Cr. FB Thammatada Tulkham


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok's 2nd Apple Store at Central World








*


----------



## Appleich

*Bang Sue Grand Station*
Bangkok's new railway terminus - Bang Sue, Bang Sue
























Source: Design Concept Architect








Source: Amorn PonJaroen








Source: Inso Condo


----------



## Appleich

*Niche Mono Chareon Nakhon*
36 Storey - Dao Khanong, Thonburi








Source: Face Estate Thailand








Source: Inso Condo

*Ideo Q Sukhumvit 36*
48 + 25 Storey - Khlong Tan, Khlong Toei








Source: Estopolis








Source: Inso Condo


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok's 2nd Apple Store, Apple Central World*

The stickers has just been peeled off and they are getting ready for launch in the coming days.

The second Apple Store in Bangkok, named Apple Central World, has 3 floors, consisting of 2 floors on the ground level and another stair down into the basement.

















By MacThaiNews









By https://twitter.com/Richart_Miyer


----------



## Appleich

*More of Apple Central World during daytime:*
Photographs by Rattanon Ping Chuaphet
















































Source: Rattanon Ping Chuaphet Facebook


----------



## knrOctober

New Bangkok Central Station










Facebook : Pisut Jarintippitack


----------



## knrOctober

One City Centre : 50 Storey








































__ https://www.facebook.com/onecitycentrebangkok/posts/185431802927840


----------



## Appleich

*O1B* _(tentative)_ *at One Bangkok Complex*
263.80 m. - Lumphini, Pathum Wan








_O1B - second building from the right with two large glass panels on its roof._
Source: Bangkok Post
































_Concrete pouring on O1B's foundation: 19,801.50 cubic metre (699,283.37 cubic feet); 33 hours (22:00 hr. August 7th - 7:20 hr. August 9th, 2020)_
Source: Italian-Thai Development Plc.


----------



## Sterlyng65

I’m excited for this to happen. Can’t wait for it to be completed. I wish they could build the other that had been cancelled.


----------



## Appleich

A replacement is already underway, though might not be as high as Super Tower, but let's wait and see when details are finally unveiled. This one is being designed by Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture whose past work is well known for its height (eg. Burj Khalifa in Dubai).









Thailand’s richest man is building Bangkok’s tallest skyscraper


Thailand’s richest man wants to set another record.




www.bangkokpost.com


----------



## westlondonbloke

Appleich said:


> A replacement is already underway, though might not be as high as Super Tower, but let's wait and see when details are finally unveiled. This one is being designed by Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture whose past work is well known for its height (eg. Burj Khalifa in Dubai).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thailand’s richest man is building Bangkok’s tallest skyscraper
> 
> 
> Thailand’s richest man wants to set another record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bangkokpost.com


CMIIW. Isn’t this one basically just the 459m Bangkok Observation Tower right next to ICONSIAM? Isn’t that project put on-hold now?


----------



## Appleich

No, this one is Asset World Corporation's project and has nothing to do with Bangkok Observation Tower (proposed by Siam Piwat Development). That one is probably going to get cancelled soon given the current outlook on international tourism at the moment.


----------



## Codename B

westlondonbloke said:


> CMIIW. Isn’t this one basically just the 459m Bangkok Observation Tower right next to ICONSIAM? Isn’t that project put on-hold now?


This is a different project and will be located beside the ferris wheel of Asiatique.

For Bangkok observation tower it is cancelled and they instead want to build it on the future Benjasiri Forest Park location instead with a new design that is supposed to resemble a lotus. No idea, if they will be allowed to or not.

The forest park project will begin on 12 August next year, when the Tobacco factory has cleared all their site and moved.


----------



## Appleich

*Chaeng Watthana Government Complex - Zone C*
Governmental offices - Thung Song Hong, Lak Si








































Source: Architects & Associates Ltd.
























Source: Stonehenge Inter Plc.


----------



## Appleich

*Bhattara Maha Raja Memorial Medical Centre, Chulabhorn Hospital*
Public hospital - Thung Song Hong, Lak Si






































Source: Chulabhorn Royal Academy
















Source: Stonehenge Inter Plc.


----------



## Appleich

*Life One Wireless*
43 storey - Lumphini, Pathum Wan











































Source: Life One Wireless by ATOM Design


----------



## Appleich

*Queen Sirikit National Convention Center (QSNCC)*
Convention center (reconstruction) - Khlong Toei, Khlong Toei








Source: Depth of Field - DOF








Source: InsoCondo


----------



## knrOctober

IDEO MOBI Eastpoint
Cr. FB Propholic


----------



## knrOctober

*Carlton Hotel Bangkok Sukhumvit *




















Cr. RITTA


----------



## knrOctober

*TPP Healthcare International : Rama IV*





























Cr. RITTA


----------



## Appleich

*RS GROUP Building*
12 + 6 + 6 storey - Sena Nikhom, Chatuchak
















































Source: RS Group


----------



## knrOctober

New UOB Headquarter, 31 Storey : Sukhumvit












































Cr. : Global Travel Mate Channel


----------



## Codename B

*Ashton Asoke Rama 9*
Rama 9 new CBD











































https://propholic.com/prop-verdict/ashton-asoke-rama-9/?fbclid=IwAR1-xcIeJ-fJSWfLoxTVeNQuUJCbIO_W---PCwP76DJxusp5jMCojAQbZDA


----------



## Codename B

*Central Embassy Extension*
by BIG




















__ https://www.facebook.com/572799606153181/posts/3040124029420714



Location is behind Central Embassy








Photo by Pun Naphat


----------



## Jero1971

Appleich said:


> Samyan Mitrtown
> Samyan - Rama IV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/SAMYANMITRTOWN/posts/782164075518878


Made a nice video at Mitrtown Samyan last weekend.


----------



## Appleich

*King Chulalongkorn Memorial Hospital Out Patient Department Extension*
15 Storey - Pathum Wan, Pathum Wan








































Source: Plan Architect








Source: Propholic


----------



## Appleich

*Benjakitti Forest Park*
(Benjakitti Park expansion 2nd and 3rd phases)
259 rai (41.44 hectare; 102.4 acre) - Khlong Toei, Khlong Toei








































Source: Youtube


----------



## Appleich

Source: Youtube


----------



## Appleich

Source: Youtube


----------



## Appleich




----------



## thpsycho

Appleich said:


>


The master plan looks great !
Can i assume they are keeping some of the old warehouse structures ? it think it'll add some charm & nods to it's previous occupant. From the last aerial perspective, the road on the bottom left would be the expressway ? and the lake on top right would be the ratchada (asoke) rd side ?



knrOctober said:


> New UOB Headquarter, 31 Storey : Sukhumvit
> 
> View attachment 551962
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 554566
> 
> View attachment 551985
> 
> View attachment 551987
> 
> View attachment 551989
> 
> 
> Cr. : Global Travel Mate Channel


Wonder if the current robot building will still be sold once UOB moves ? or are they just expanding their operations.



knrOctober said:


> *TPP Healthcare International : Rama IV*
> 
> 
> View attachment 466496
> 
> 
> View attachment 466498
> 
> 
> View attachment 466501
> 
> 
> Cr. RITTA


Have been trying to find out which company owns this hospital. Seems like it a foreign medical company, but has 6 other hospitals in Thailand ? Can anyone shed some light ?


----------



## Appleich

thpsycho said:


> Can i assume they are keeping some of the old warehouse structures?
> From the last aerial perspective, the road on the bottom left would be the expressway?
> and the lake on top right would be the ratchada (asoke) rd side ?


Yes, yes and yes.


----------



## Jero1971

Chao Praya Skypark. Park created on the remains of an abandoned metro line bridge. Opened in June 2020


----------



## knrOctober

Supalai Oriental Sukhumvit 39 , 25+25+35+35 Storey


----------



## knrOctober

I'M Tower, 38 Storey : DinDaeng











  
















__ https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014/posts/3171690316264084


----------



## knrOctober

SIAMSCAPE 32 Storey : Siam Square



















__ https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014/posts/3179493098817139


----------



## knrOctober

The Rich Rama 9 32 Storey : Srinakarin



























__ https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014/posts/3179911422108640


----------



## knrOctober

ROSEWOOD Bangkok, 33 Storey : Ploenchit


----------



## Appleich

*140 Wireless*
24 Storey - Lumphini, Pathum Wan
































Source: Plan Architect


----------



## Neungz

*THE GOLDEN JUBILEE MUSEUM OF AGRICULTURE OFFICE 


























*


----------



## FelixMadero




----------



## Appleich

*Sappaya-Sapasathan*
New parliament complex of Thailand
























Source: Thailand Parliament Construction Project Facebook


----------



## Appleich

*Benjakitti Forest Park*
Benjakitti Park extension phase II and III
























Source: Landscape Studio by Arsomsilp
















Source: Landscape Studio by Arsomsilp


----------



## Appleich

*Siamese Exclusive 31*
21 Storey - Watthana District
















Source: Somdoon Architect








Source: Somdoon Architect








Source: Somdoon Architect


----------



## Appleich

*XT Ekkamai*
38 Storey - Watthana District
































Source: Sansiri Plc.


----------



## Appleich

*Oka Haus Sukhumvit 36*
47 Storey - Khlong Toei District
































Source: Sansiri Plc.


----------



## 2mchris

Very creative idea for a rooftop to install an open air cinema. And green on top!


----------



## knrOctober

Expressway Authority of Thailand Headquarters | 35 Storey

Cr. FB อาคารศูนย์บริหารทางพิเศษ ฯ


----------



## knrOctober

The Oasis | 33 Storey Vibhavadi 
Cr. FB พ่อบ้านบ้าคอนโด









PROPHOLIC


----------



## knrOctober

Knightsbridge Kaset Society | 20 + 20 + 10 Storey | Kaset
Cr. FB พ่อบ้านบ้าคอนโด


----------



## Appleich

*Emsphere*
Shopping complex + Indoor arena + Office | Khlong Toei District








Source: Bangkok is about to show Hong Kong a ‘benchmark in sports’


THEBBALL said:


>


----------



## Appleich

*Nurse Dormitory, King Chulalongkorn Memorial Hospital*
25 Storey | Pathum Wan District








































Source: Plan Architect


----------



## Appleich

*TRR Tower*
27 Storey | Yan Nawa District








Source: Tandem Architects (2001)
















Source: Tandem Architects (2001)


----------



## hseugut

Bangkok is great but i felt the need for more large green spaces. Is it planned in the future ?


----------



## themapguy

hseugut said:


> Bangkok is great but i felt the need for more large green spaces. Is it planned in the future ?


Yes there is definitely a need and there are multiple projects ongoing. E.g. rehabilitation of canals or turning former industrial areas into parks. Have a look at the huge area left of Benjakitti Park here. Formerly the Tobacco Monopoly, now it will become one big expansion of Benjakitti Park and there is a connection for pedestrians in the north all the way to Lumpini Park on the left:


----------



## Codename B

hseugut said:


> Bangkok is great but i felt the need for more large green spaces. Is it planned in the future ?


There are actually a lot of park projects. Some on-going and some completed. Here are some notably one in the city.

_”The Thai Capital is building 11 new parks”_




__ https://www.facebook.com/284110648369736/posts/3747186645395435



*Benjakitti Forest Park U/C







*









*Nang Lerng Park U/C*









*g Garden U/C*
















By TT Government

*Planned Park & Greenery Project

Bangkok Green Bridge - connecting Lumpini Park with the new Benjakitti Forest Park 
construction begins Q4/2021*

























*Chong Nonsi Canal Park















*


----------



## Codename B

*Some recently completed park projects

Chula Centennial Park*


























http://www.landprocess.co.th/



*Chao Phraya Skypark*


















http://www.landprocess.co.th/



*Thammasat University Puay Park*
































PUAY Park for the People : อุทยานการเรียนรู้ป๋วย 100 ปี สวนสาธารณะแห่งความยั่งยืนของประชาชน
 

คงจะดีไม่น้อยถ้าในขอบเขตของพื้นที่ที่เราอาศัยอยู่ จะมีพื้นที่สวนหรือพื้นที่สีเขียวมารองรับการทำกิจกรรมต่างๆ และช่วยปรับสภาพอากาศในเมืองให้ดีขึ้น เช่นเดียวกับสวนป๋วยที่ตั้งอยู่ในมหาวิทยาลัยธรรมศาสตร์แห่งนี้ ที่เป็นพื้นที่สีเขียวขนาดใหญ่ที่ช่วยเพิ่มบรรยากาศที่ดีและช่วยส่งเสริมผังแม่บทของธรรมศาสตร์ที่ต




dsignsomething.com


----------



## hseugut

Great updates !


----------



## Codename B

*We!Park (Pocket Park) | Silom*




__ https://www.facebook.com/194274868171413/posts/573935160205380



























































พื้นที่ว่างซอยหน้าวัดหัวลำโพง ที่ดินบริจาคสู่ Green Public Space แห่งใหม่ที่ทุกคนสร้างด้วยกัน


เมื่อนักเรียน ชุมชน ผู้คน เอกชน และภาครัฐ ช่วยกันสร้าง ‘พื้นที่ว่างซอยหน้าวัดหัวลำโพง’ พื้นที่สาธารณะสีเขียวที่ทำให้ทุกคนเป็นเจ้าของร่วมกัน




readthecloud.co


----------



## Codename B

*Ong Ang Walking Street | Chinatown*
Winner of Asian Townscape Award 2020






*



 https://www.facebook.com/1973828336176121/posts/3616306078594997


*​*























































*


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!


----------



## Ecopolisia

Codename B said:


> *Ong Ang Walking Street | Chinatown*
> Winner of Asian Townscape Award 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1973828336176121/posts/3616306078594997
> 
> 
> *​*
> View attachment 1409864
> 
> View attachment 1409866
> 
> View attachment 1409867
> 
> View attachment 1409868
> 
> View attachment 1409869
> 
> View attachment 1409870
> 
> View attachment 1409873
> *


Nice and cozy to some extent,but too much of a Xi-chinese fakily "soft-power" influence to a degree where i'm saying it's only to please the several ultranationalistic/and ethnocentric non-cultivated likely-one-sided Xi-Chinese tourists,OR is that a little Chinatown we have there, instead,or what? Just curiously asking? Otherwise totally love the other districts and neighborhoods Bangkok have to offer even more,that's for sure.Nevertheless , nice updates so far, Bangkokkkk..One of my must visits in an ASEAN-context.👍🌈💎🔥


----------



## Codename B

Ecopolisia said:


> Nice and cozy to some extent,but too much of a Xi-chinese fakily "soft-power" influence to a degree where i'm saying it's only to please the several ultranationalistic/and ethnocentric non-cultivated likely-one-sided Xi-Chinese tourists,OR is that a little Chinatown we have there, instead,or what? Just curiously asking? Otherwise totally love the other districts and neighborhoods Bangkok have to offer even more,that's for sure.Nevertheless , nice updates so far, Bangkokkkk..One of my must visits in an ASEAN-context.👍🌈💎🔥


This area is in Yaowarat area, also known as Chinatown, and the Chinese lanterns were put up during Chinese New Year 2021, which many Thai people celebrates too.










__
http://instagr.am/p/COFnpdGpl6v/


Thailand also has the largest overseas Chinese population in the world, 10.4 million Chinese in Thailand, but this figure only counts people of direct Chinese decent.

If including Thai people with Chinese ancestry due to intermarriages, it is estimated that there may be 30-40 million Thai-Chinese or more than half of Thailand‘s population (67 million). However everyone consider themselves as Thai, and we also celebrate Chinese New Year and customs.

What are considered modern-day Thai people today actually emigrated from southern China into Thailand many centuries ago.


----------



## FRANHMEZ

Very nice projects, parks are essential for a good city


----------



## Appleich

*Bangkok International Preparatory & Secondary School*
Educational | Watthana District








































Source: Plan Architect


----------



## Appleich

*Singapore International School Bangkok, Thonburi Campus*
Educational | Phasi Chareon District
































Source: Plan Architect








Source: Plan Architect


----------



## Appleich

*King's College International School Bangkok*
Educational | Yan Nawa District








Source: King's College School
















Source: King's College International School Bangkok
















Source: TES


----------



## The seventh shape

What's going on with Pathumwananurak park near central world? Last time I was in Bangkok over a year ago it wasn't open to the public and looked abandoned. It's in a prime location and is well designed.


----------



## Appleich

I only know that some informal settlers refused to move out and the owner, CPB, didn't take any action. Not really sure why they let things going on like this for years now.


----------



## Appleich

*Modiz Sukhumvit 50*
33 + 25 + 25 Storey | Khlong Toei District








Source: Propholic








Source: Asset Wise








Source: InsoCondo


----------



## _Hawk_

* KAVE TOWN SHIFT











































New Property Bangkok


New Property Bangkok. 74,787 likes · 331 talking about this. New Property Bangkok เราคือตัวแทนของกลุ่มคนรุ่นใหม่ที่มีความสนใจในเรื่องของอสังหาริมทรัพย์




www.facebook.com




*


----------



## _Hawk_

*The Longevity Matrix* 


























AP achieves record revenues of THB 19,960 million


Makes further progress with plan for superior townhomes




www.bangkokpost.com


----------



## _Hawk_

*The Classe* 


















































Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## _Hawk_

*The Sonne Srinakarin-Bangna* 












































THE SONNE ศรีนครินทร์-บางนา | คลาสสิคเหนือกาลเวลา | APThai


บ้านหรูสคลาสสิค หนึ่งเดียวของสถาปัตยกรรมเหนือกาลเวลา เอกสิทธิ์เพียง 56 ครอบครัว บนทำเลเชื่อมต่อสุขุมวิท-พัฒนาการ บรรยากาศแห่งความงดงามพร้อมพื้นที่ส่วนกลางดีไซน์ความหรูหราส่วนตัว




www.apthai.com


----------



## _Hawk_

*Ideo








*








Visual Pano 360 | Interior | Exterior | Drone | Panorama360


Visualpano360 Architecture Interior Exterior Landscape Drone Residence Condominium Hotel Resort & Spa Photography




www.visualpano360.com


----------



## _Hawk_

*Elio







*








Visual Pano 360 | Interior | Exterior | Drone | Panorama360


Visualpano360 Architecture Interior Exterior Landscape Drone Residence Condominium Hotel Resort & Spa Photography




www.visualpano360.com


----------



## _Hawk_

Whizdom Inspire Sukhumvit
https://www.hipflat.co.th/en/projects/whizdom-inspire-sukhumvit-nstzkd

















Whizdom Inspire Sukhumvit | website







www.visualpano360.com


----------



## Appleich

*The Rice*
30 Storey | Phaya Thai District










Kristan said:


>


----------



## Appleich

*One Bangkok Complex*
Mix-used complex | Pathum Wan District








Source: One Bangkok








Source: HT Srinukool


----------



## BangkokTube Akira

Appleich said:


> *Rasa Tower II*
> 29 Storey | Ratchathewi District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: BangkokTube Akira


Thank you very much for sharing the photo from my channel "BangkokTube Akira"


----------



## Codename B

*Benjakitti Forest Park*
Opens on Aug 12 | Khlong Toei District


----------



## Codename B

*Central Embassy Extension*
44 Storey | 223 M | Chidlom District

Tandem Architect under the consultant of BIG
























Source: Propholic

Demolishing houses & Clearing the site








Credit: deaw73


----------



## Codename B

*One City Centre *
50 Storey | 264 m | Phloen Chit District









































by Kristan


----------



## Codename B

*Aman Nai Lert Bangkok* 
30 Storey | Chidlom District
































Credit: THEBBALL


----------



## Codename B

*Park Origin Thonglor* 
59 + 53 + 39 Storey | 230 + 188 + 140 m | Thong Lo District
























*Condo secure - คอนโดของพี่ยาม*


----------



## _Hawk_

The Monument Thonglor

















INSO


INSO. Отметки "Нравится": 84 586 · Обсуждают: 456. ช่องทางแลกเปลี่ยนข้อมูลอสังหาฯ เพื่อให้ทุกคนมีที่อยู่อาศัยที่ดี ตอบโจทย์ทุกความต้องการ




www.facebook.com


----------



## _Hawk_

INSO


INSO. Отметки "Нравится": 84 586 · Обсуждают: 456. ช่องทางแลกเปลี่ยนข้อมูลอสังหาฯ เพื่อให้ทุกคนมีที่อยู่อาศัยที่ดี ตอบโจทย์ทุกความต้องการ




www.facebook.com


----------



## _Hawk_

INSO


INSO. Отметки "Нравится": 84 586 · Обсуждают: 456. ช่องทางแลกเปลี่ยนข้อมูลอสังหาฯ เพื่อให้ทุกคนมีที่อยู่อาศัยที่ดี ตอบโจทย์ทุกความต้องการ




www.facebook.com


----------



## _Hawk_

* The Reserve Sukhumvit 61









































Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com




*


----------



## _Hawk_

*Knightsbridge Prime Onnut

















INSO


INSO. Отметки "Нравится": 84 586 · Обсуждают: 456. ช่องทางแลกเปลี่ยนข้อมูลอสังหาฯ เพื่อให้ทุกคนมีที่อยู่อาศัยที่ดี ตอบโจทย์ทุกความต้องการ




www.facebook.com




*


----------



## _Hawk_

*LAVIQ Sukhumvit 57


























*









*








INSO


INSO. Отметки "Нравится": 84 586 · Обсуждают: 456. ช่องทางแลกเปลี่ยนข้อมูลอสังหาฯ เพื่อให้ทุกคนมีที่อยู่อาศัยที่ดี ตอบโจทย์ทุกความต้องการ




www.facebook.com




*


----------



## _Hawk_

*The Line


























INSO


INSO. Отметки "Нравится": 84 586 · Обсуждают: 456. ช่องทางแลกเปลี่ยนข้อมูลอสังหาฯ เพื่อให้ทุกคนมีที่อยู่อาศัยที่ดี ตอบโจทย์ทุกความต้องการ




www.facebook.com




*


----------



## _Hawk_

*








INSO


INSO. Отметки "Нравится": 84 586 · Обсуждают: 456. ช่องทางแลกเปลี่ยนข้อมูลอสังหาฯ เพื่อให้ทุกคนมีที่อยู่อาศัยที่ดี ตอบโจทย์ทุกความต้องการ




www.facebook.com




*


----------



## _Hawk_

La Citta Delre Thonglor 16















Richmont's :: LA CITTA DELRE Thonglor 16


La Citta Delre are a collection of newly completed private residences conveniently located in the heart of Thonglor, one of Bangkok’s most popular residential districts. The development comprises just 51 units in two separate buildings at the end of a quiet cul-de-sac with no through traffic.




www.richmonts.com


----------



## _Hawk_

*BEATNIQ

















เอ็กซเรย์ 'BEATNIQ' Brand New Unique Luxury Condominium ความคุ้มค่าที่น่าจับตามอง







www.bangkokbiznews.com




*


----------



## _Hawk_

Kawa Haus Condominium





















































Kawa Haus (Copy) — Bug studio







www.bugstudio.com


----------



## _Hawk_

SIRI CAMPUS













































SIRI CAMPUS Arc — Bug studio







www.bugstudio.com


----------



## _Hawk_

The Line Phahon-Pradipat Condominium












































































































New The Line Phahon-Pradipat Condo (Copy) — Bug studio







www.bugstudio.com


----------



## _Hawk_

Bugaan-Yothinpattana




















foto


























Bugaan Sansiri — Bug studio







www.bugstudio.com


----------



## _Hawk_

*CRAFT SATHORN








*


----------



## _Hawk_

_*KnightsBridge Space Ratchayothin






























































*_



https://newpropertybangkok.com/


----------



## _Hawk_

*Life Ladprao The Valley




































https://newpropertybangkok.com/ *


----------



## _Hawk_

*Supalai Riva Grande 




























https://propholic.com/prop-talk/page/3/


*


----------



## Appleich

*The Bangkok Thonglor*
31 Storey | Prawet District








Source: Tandem Architects
































Source: Richmont’s


----------



## Appleich

*The ESSE Sukhumvit 36*
43 Storey | Khlong Toei District








Source: Singha Estate








Source: Propholic
























Source: Estopolis


----------



## _Hawk_

*Tonson One Residence

Developer : Asset Five 

U/C*










































*





Tonson one residence







tonsonone.com




*


----------



## _Hawk_




----------



## _Hawk_

*Samyan*















































Depth of Field


----------



## _Hawk_

*Dusit Central Park*

U/C
*



























Depth of Field


*


----------



## _Hawk_

*WINDSHELL Naradhiwas















































Depth of Field


*


----------



## _Hawk_

*S-OASIS*

U/C
*














































Depth of Field


*


----------



## _Hawk_

*RHYTHM Charoenkrung Pavilion*

U/C
*





































Depth of Field


*


----------



## _Hawk_

*Leroy Ruamrudee*

U/C
*



























Depth of Field


*


----------



## _Hawk_

*Baan Panna*

U/C



















Depth of Field


----------



## Codename B

*Benjakitti Forest Park







































*
by Stonehenge Inter

*Benjakitti Park to get second Green Bridge now u/c*
















By ที่ซุกหัวนอน


----------



## Codename B

*Bang Kachao*
Samut Prakan Province | Bangkok’s green lung


----------



## Appleich

*JRK Tower*
45 Storey | Ratchathewi District


Codename B said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/1802719063309096/posts/2927934620787529











Source: พ่อบ้านบ้าคอนโด


----------



## Appleich

*Quinn Sukhumvit 101*
31 Storey | Phra Khanong District
























Source: Somdoon Architects


----------



## _Hawk_

*SCOPE Promsri | U/C*
































SCOPE Promsri – SCOPE Promsri







www.scopepromsri.com


----------



## Appleich

*Life Asoke Hype*
40 Storey | Ratchathewi District
































Source: Condonewb


----------



## Appleich

*Celes Asoke*
40 Storey | Watthana District
































Source: Shma Company Limited








Source: Celes Asoke


----------



## Appleich

*Central Embassy Shopping Complex Expansion*
Mix-used complex | Pathum Wan District


----------



## Appleich

*Queen Sirikit National Convention Center (QSNCC) Renovation*
Exhibition and convention center | Khlong Toei District






































Source: Brand Buffet


----------



## Appleich

*The Room Sukhumvit 38*
26 Storey | Khlong Toei District
















Source: Land & Houses
























Source: Landscape Architects 49 Limited


----------



## Appleich

Source: Landscape Architects 49 Limited


----------



## Neungz

New Building, US Embassy Bangkok


----------



## Neungz




----------



## Appleich

*Benjakitti Forest Park*
Public park and recreational grounds | Khlong Toei District








































Source: Sarawuchy Bomb


----------



## Appleich

*Kingbridge Tower*
43 Storey | Yan Nawa District
















Source: Prachachat

Ground breaking and cornerstone laying ceremony
























Source: Architecture 49 Limited


----------



## Appleich

*The NOX (New Office Annex), U.S. Embassy Bangkok*
14 Storey | Pathum Wan District
































Source: Dezeen

Ground breaking ceremony today (Oct 7, 2021)








Source: U.S. Embassy Bangkok


----------



## Appleich

*140 Wireless*
24 Storey | Pathum Wan District
























Source: Plan Architect


----------



## Appleich

*Updates on Benjakitti Forest Park*


Codename B said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/1037386979634127/posts/4516368628402594











































Source: All About Living


----------



## Appleich

Source: All About Living


----------



## Appleich

Source: All About Living


----------



## Appleich

Appleich said:


> *Scope Langsuan*
> 34 Storey | Pathum Wan District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Propholic



DSC00456 by Cheera Montriwat, on Flickr

DSC00393 by Cheera Montriwat, on Flickr

DSC00062 by Cheera Montriwat, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

*Noble Around Sukhumvit 33


























*


----------



## _Hawk_

𝐓𝐡𝐞 𝐑𝐞𝐬𝐞𝐫𝐯𝐞 𝐒𝐮𝐤𝐡𝐮𝐦𝐯𝐢𝐭 𝟔𝟏

















The Reserve Sukhumvit 61 - A BEAUTY OF LOW DENSITY LIVING


คอนโดมิเนียม แต่งครบ บนสุขุมวิท ที่ส่วนตัวที่สุด พร้อมพื้นที่สีเขียวขนาดใหญ่ ที่จอดรถ 100% และสิ่งอำนวยความสะดวกครบ 1 ห้องนอน เริ่ม 6.9 ล้าน*




www.pruksa.com


----------



## _Hawk_

*Choose Life












































*


----------



## _Hawk_

*Chapter Thonglor 25












































*


----------



## _Hawk_

*UOB*


----------



## _Hawk_

*Supalai*

U/C
*
















*


----------



## _Hawk_

*ARQ10 *


----------



## _Hawk_

*THE SUKHOTHAI GRAND RIVERFRONT RESIDENCES *


----------



## _Hawk_

* HOF UDOMSUK*














Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## _Hawk_

*Classe*































Log In or Sign Up to View


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## _Hawk_

*Noble Ambience Sukhumvit 42


























*





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## _Hawk_

* THE BASE 


























*


----------



## _Hawk_

* XT HuaiKhwang 







































































*


----------



## _Hawk_

*Providence Lane Ekkamai*

U/C
*











































*


----------



## _Hawk_




----------



## Appleich

*Siam Square Walking Street*
Shopping neigbourhood | Pathum Wan District








































Source: LivingPop


----------



## The seventh shape

What's going up in the new construction site across from MBK? I'm a little sad to see those buildings being demolished as they had some charm.


----------



## Appleich

Central Group’s new mix-used project that will include shopping mall, hotel and office space. The details have yet to be finalized or released but I think it will look pretty much like Siamscape next door.
































Source: Home Buyers TH


----------



## Appleich

*S38*
37 Storey | Khlong Toei District
























Source: Archello


----------



## FelixMadero

A: How many malls can a city have?
Bangkok: Countless!


----------



## Codename B

*Central Westville*
Ratchaphreuk | Nonthaburi

























Home Buyers TH


----------



## Appleich

Appleich said:


> *United Overseas Bank Headquarters*
> 31 Storey | Khlong Toei District











Source: Real EsTect


Appleich said:


> *Emsphere*
> Shopping complex + Indoor arena + Office | Khlong Toei District











Source: Real EsTect


----------



## Appleich

*AIA East Gateway*
39 Storey | Bang Na District
















Source: Bangkokbiznews








Source: Propholic


----------



## Appleich

Appleich said:


> *Vanit Place Aree*
> 28 Storey | Phaya Thai District


*Noble Around Ari*
39 Storey | Phaya Thai District






Progress of Noble Around Ari (left) and Vanit Place Aree (right):
























Source: Propholic


----------



## Appleich

*Origin Plug & Play Ladprao Interchange*
24 Storey | Bang Kapi District








Source: Origin Property








Source: UrbanLife


----------



## Appleich

*Niche Mono Ramkhamhaeng*
47 + 40 Storey | Bang Kapi District








Source: UrbanLife


----------



## Appleich

*The Privacy Jatujak*
36 Storey | Chatuchak District








Source: Propholic


----------



## Appleich

Appleich said:


> Progress of One City Centre (left) and Scope Langsuan (right):











Source: UrbanLife


----------



## Appleich

*Sansiri Backyard T77 Community*
Ecological park and low-rise developments | Watthana District
























Source: Sansiri Backyard


----------



## Appleich

Appleich said:


> *Supalai Veranda Ramkhamhaeng*
> 27 + 35 + 33 Storey | Bang Kapi District











Source: Supalai Society


----------



## Appleich

*Park Origin Ratchathewi*
42 Storey | Ratchathewi District








Source: Origin Property

*The Address Siam - Ratchathewi*
50 Storey | Ratchathewi District








Source: Thinkofliving

*Wish Signature II Midtown Siam*
41 Storey | Ratchathewi District








Source: Somdoon Architects

Progress of Park Origin Ratchathewi (left), The Address Siam - Ratchathewi (center) and Wish Signature II Midtown Siam (right):








Source: TeeSuckHuanon


----------



## Appleich

Appleich said:


> *140 Wireless*
> 24 Storey | Pathum Wan District











































Source: Plan Architect


----------



## Appleich

*Rhythm Charoenkrung Pavilion*
44 Storey | Bangk Kho Laem District








Source: APThai








Source: TeeSuckHuanon


----------



## Appleich

Appleich said:


> *Singapore International School Bangkok, Thonburi Campus*
> Educational | Phasi Chareon District











































Source: ArchDaily


----------



## Appleich

*One City Centre*
50 Storey | 264 m | Phloen Chit District

IMG_7335 by Travel Guys, on Flickr


----------



## Codename B

*Emsphere*
Phromphong (Em District)
































Photos by ที่ซุกหัวนอน








Photo by Mall Bee ชีวิตติดห้าง


----------



## Appleich

Appleich said:


> *Queen Sirikit National Convention Center (QSNCC) Renovation*
> Exhibition and convention center | Khlong Toei District











Source: Metropolitan Electricity Authority (MEA)
































Source: Queen Sirikit National Convention Center (QSNCC)


----------



## Appleich

Source: Queen Sirikit National Convention Center (QSNCC)


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Apple Central World Bangkok / Foster + Partners.*


Architects: Foster + Partners
Year : 2020
Photographs : Bear and Terry

















































































Apple Central World Bangkok / Foster + Partners


Completed in 2020 in Khet Pathum Wan, Thailand. Images by Bear and Terry. Located in one of the city’s iconic urban centers, the new store establishes a quiet sculptural presence at the heart of the bustling Central World...




www.archdaily.com


----------

